# 2WW ~ March OTD



## Martha Moo

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 31st March 2013 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result

LucySJ, TBC, 1st March, 
Rachelmono, FET, 1st March, 
yasmine.b, IVF, 1st March, 
Oscarnel, ICSI, 1st March, 
fcmjm, TBC, 1st March, 
munchbunch, ICSI, 2nd March, 
AlanaS, TBC, 2nd March, 
wales06, ICSI, 2nd March, 
Carrie74, ICSI, 3rd March, 
Evie2013, ICSI, 3rd March, 
Panda162, TBC, 3rd March, 
Frenchie999, IVF, 4th March, 
Jenba, ICSI, 4th March, 
Karhog, TBC, 4th March, 
Swaps, ICSI, 5th March, 
Josellina, FET, 5th March, 
Lindseyvr, IVF, 5th March, 
wantbabynow6, IUI, 6th March, 
Jessibear, ICSI, 6th March, 
JuJu74, TBC, 6th March, 
Sasha1973, FET, 6th March, 
Beachy23, IVF, 6th March, 
Layers, ICSI, 6th March, 
Cakepop, IVF, 6th March, 
Victy, IVF, 6th March, 
catie_s, FET, 7th March, 
Gulshie, IVF, 7th March, 
nj 123, ICSI, 7th March, 
Praying for a miracle, IVF, 7th March, 
Babsk, IVF, 7th March, 
Mumily08, IVF, 7/9th March, 
Daisypops, ICSI, 7th March, 
smiling angel, ICSI, 7th March, 
peeinapod, TBC, 7th March, 
Crewgirl, ICSI, 7th March, 
Jadey222, ICSI, 8th March, 
Roodkate, ICSI, 8th March, 
sjjchatteron, FET, 8th March, 
Mistymoo, ICSI, 8th March, 
RachelHudson, ICSI, 8th March, 
Flopsybunny, IUI, 9th March, 
JJ1, IVF, 9th March, 
Debiw5, TBC, 9th March, 
yogabunny, FET, 9th March, 
smurfy123, FET, 9th March, 
larka, ICSI, 10th March, 
ceesaw, ICSI, 10th March, ^hugme
littlemols, IVF, 11th March, 
Trixy1, IVF, 11th March, 
Jom100, ICSI, 11th March, 
MsPeaches, FET, 12th March, 
Bambibaby12, IVF, 12th March, 
Anna79, ICSI, 12th March, 
DreamingBaby, FET, 12th March, 
wendyd99, IVF, 13th March, 
Madam Twinky, IVF, 14th March, 
Audiprincess, ICSI, 14th March, 
chapps67, IVF, 14th March, 
Rachsi, ICSI, 14th March, 
4hope, Natural, 15th March, 
prettykitty, ICSI, 15th March, 
beecoops, ICSI, 15th March, 
danielle1370, Natural, 15th March, 
WillIeverbeamum, ICSI, 15th March, 
hoodie, IVF, 16th March, 
Kanika 127, TBC, 16th March, 
KateP1, IVF, 16th March, 
Twinklestars77, ICSI, 17th March, 
EmilyJane26, IVF, 17th March, 
Billie81, ICSI, 18th March, 
LMS13, IVF, 18th March, 
ameliaK, DD IVF, 18th March, 
Meemoo123, ICSI, 19th March, 
seemslike4eva, DDIVF, 19th March, 
RuthB, IUI, 20th March, 
vickym1984, ICSI, 20th March, 
clover85, ICSI, 21st March, 
Pauline83, ICSI, 22nd March, 
Stickyrice, FET, 22nd March , 
Tansy, IVF, 22nd March, 
Fingerscrossed7, IVF, 22nd March, 
crazycolacubes, IVF, 22nd March, 
Jasmine-1, ICSI, 23rd March, 
Itsmekatielou, IVF, 24th March, 
Lozzles, ICSI, 25th March, 
Tash74, ICSI, 25th March, 
GemmaMorgan666, IVF, 25th March, 
glsmith, ICSI, 25th March, 
tash_and_nicky, IUI, 26th March, 
Multimum, IVF, 27th March, 
Munster, ICSI, 27th March, 
sasha86, OI, 28th March, 
Gremlinn, ICSI, 28th March, 
BathBelle, FET, 28th March, 
SimoBi, FET, 28th March, 
Lfey, ICSI, 29th March, 
Lauralou22, ICSI, 29th March, 
Lizbdawnp, IVF, 29th March, 
Snooky, ICSI, 29th March, 
Rubyjean, IVF, 31st March, 
diamond55, FET,  , 
Sandyc, FET,  , 
julieglyde, IVF,  , 
brighteyedgirl, IVF,  , 
[/csv]​


----------



## LucySJ

Hi, please can you put me down. It's LucySJ, I had my egg transfer on the 14th (very romantic valentine's day!!) and my test date is the 1st of March.

thanks,

Lucy


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello LucySJ

Welcome to the thread  on your wait, i am sure ladies will soon be joining you 

Donna


----------



## munchbunch

Hi, can I join in please! Had ET on the 16th Feb, OTD 2nd March.


----------



## rachelmono

Hi Donna

Please can I also join? I had transfer of 2 frozen 3 day embryos on the 15/2/13 and OTD is the 1/3/13 .... Roll on March!

Had an awful stomach bug last week and only just feeling better, so hoping that won't have effected anything.

Hi Munchbunch and LucySJ - hope you are coping ok.

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello,

Welcome to munchbunch and Rachelmono

 for the 2ww

If you would like to be added to the list please let me know 

  and         

Donna


----------



## rachelmono

Hi Donna,

If you could add me to the list, that would be great

Xx


----------



## munchbunch

Hi Donna, yes I would like to be added to the list please  .

Hello to rachelmono and LucySJ hope you are both doing ok and taking it easy!


----------



## Carrie74

Hello ladies

Please could I join you? 

I had ET on Saturday 16th February, had 2 little embies put back and OTD is 3rd March! I would love to be added to the list and enjoy (!!) these next couple of weeks with you all.

Hi to everyone and hope everyone is doing well tonight.

Xxxx


----------



## frenchie999

Hi can i also join please OTD is 4th March but i know i'll crack before then! I had ET on Friday 15th February and had 2 2day embies put back in   Thank uu!


----------



## AlanaS

Hi Ladies, can I join as well.

I had my one and only Valentine's embie put back in 14 Feb on a day 2 transfer. OTD is 2 March.

How is everyone feeling after ET? I have had mild stomach cramps for the last few days, don't know if it is a good or bad sign!

A


----------



## Evie2013

Hi, can I join this thread also please? Had blastocyst transfer today, test day 3rd March x


----------



## rachelmono

Hi Carrie74, Frenchie999, AlanaS and Evie2013!

Alana - I had a horrible tummy bug and only really started to feel better on Sunday ... in some ways it took my mind of the transfer last week, which was probably a good thing! Had a few tummy twinges but that is it so far. 

Hope everyone is managing to keep sane. I am back to work tomorrow, so hoping that will take my mind off things a bit

xxx


----------



## Yasmine.b

Hi ladies

Can I join you too. I had blastocyst transfer and Test date 1st March?

Congratulations everyone for making it this far, Let's hope this group will be a lucky one with lots of BFP's

Yasmine


----------



## munchbunch

Hi to everyone that has joined   

It's already been a few long days!!!! Rachelmono - I'm only 3dpt and feel like its been a week!! Bet you will be glad to get back to work. I'm back next Monday.

AlanaS - I have had mild stomach cramps the past couple of days but nothing too bad though. I'm sure this is quite normal, don't feel half as bad as my first cycle which is good.

Take it easy everyone


----------



## AlanaS

Thanks for the feedback on the cramps girls, it's my first cycle so hard to know what is normal.

My waiting has manifested itself as hunger today. Cannot stop munching, just going from one thing to the next, I'm like a Hoover!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies, 

Wow busy day on the thread

Welcome to Yasmine.B, AlanaS, Carrie74, Evie2013 and Frenchie999

Wishing you all the very best of luck for the 2ww

Sending   and                      

Donna


----------



## frenchie999

Oops forgot to say Im IVF, dont think my ICSI ones made it, i didnt ask!!

Ive had stomach cramps and bloating right from EC, been painful at times aswell, appears to be easing a little bit now but im still ache and if i move oddly, laugh or sneeze then ouch!

Today ive notice my bbs are a little sore, but that would be normal before AF, also ive had a bit of acid, but that could be the tuna sandiwhc i ate at 10am, yes 10am lol!

It will be a week tomorrow since EC, i did a test yesterday to see if the HCG shot has gone from my system and it has, got a bfn, so i know that if i do get a bfp, i know its not the shot! 


So who thinks this is DRAGGING?! My OTD us 4th March but ill be testing 28th Feb first and then going from there!

x


----------



## Yasmine.b

Thanks Donna

Munch bunch I feel your pain, it just feels like time stands still but I'm actually going back to work tomorrow and looking forward to it as I think it will help keep my mind off it.

AlanaS , I can confirm that those cramps are normal, I've been getting them since before ET, it's the side effect from the cyclogest pessaries and it's a bummer as if we do get pregnant then the pessaries and stomach cramps continue until like 16 weeks of pregnancy, but hey as the saying goes, no pain no gain.

Frenchie999', just like you I have been bloated and have had horrible pains since collection which only really started to become bearable like yesterday, I was so grateful for getting to blastocyst stage because I was in so much pain I could hardly walk and needed the star 2days rest. I'm much better now, hope you are too. I think I'm too chicken to test early, will prob just hold off till d day if I can, even 2 days can give you a false reading and stress you out unnescssarily so if you can, try hold out till the end.

Yasmine


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Hi Girls, 
Can I join you please, I had my second IUI today with my OTD 6th March x


----------



## BabyR

Hi ladies

Can I join?

I had EC yesterday and due for ET either Friday or Sunday so will be testing early in March.

Lindseyvr


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Welcome wantbabynow6  with your 2ww

Welcome Lindseyvr  with ET 

Another day down ladies,

Sending           and 

Donna


----------



## frenchie999

Right im posting in the right forum now 

Basically i feel like ive pulled a muscle and now both my ovaries are throbbing, would like to think its something to do with implantation but i doubts it!

How is everyone feeling?

x


----------



## rachelmono

Evening ladies and welcome to those who have joined us!

Back to work for me today ... think it will probably be a good distraction but was feeling a bit grumpy, so feeling a bit bad about that. I tend to do long hours at work, so going to try and take it easy with work over the next couple of weeks - are most people back to work now?

Had really bad cramps last night, must worse than I have had before on other cycles or even with AF .... I guess that it might have been the cyclogest, but has anyone else had really bad cramps ... so bad that you have to sit down?

Hope everyone is coping ok and managing to keep sane! Frenchie999 - I tested early on my last cycle and it sent me slightly mad .... so am going to try and avoid if I can .... no tests have been bought to help me! 

Xxx


----------



## munchbunch

Hi everyone, and welcome to the new ladies  

Frenchie999 - that's sounding very painful    take it easy and rest up. I was looking at ET and OTD dates, you had ET day before me and OTD 2 days after me Funny how different places have different guidelines.

I will be glad to get back to work on Monday although am still gonna be taking it easy in work. Bet your glad for the distraction rachelmono........rubbish about the bad pains you have.....I had really bad pains 1st cycle, the nurse reckoned it was from the EC and my bowel went into spasm for a few days.....couldn't hardly walk so I can imagine how you feel. I haven't experienced much cramping this time though, not quite sure what to think about that  
Keep your chins up ladies, some of us are nearly a week down!! 

X


----------



## Evie2013

Hello everyone,

Hope you are all coping and not feeling too bad? 
I feel like death!!

Headache
Hot flushes
Can't stop drinking
Can't stop peeing
NAUSEOUS
cramps
Tired
Dizzy

All normal?
Progesterone gel?

I can hardly get off my sofa!! 
I'm only 3dp5dt so doubt very much is pregnancy induced, but my god this is worse than last time! Also driving myself nuts thinking about things, the future, the past, am I pregnant, am I not, wish I could see what's happening, what if AF comes... Ect... Ect...
Don't know how I'm gonna make it to 3rd march!!!

HELP!

Evie x


----------



## BabyR

Hi ladies

How much time did you take off work? I want to take the full 2 weeks so I can relax and do nice things.

Lindseyvr


----------



## frenchie999

I know, ill defo be testing before my otd!! 
I took a week off work for EC and ET whih was Friday so I.ha the weekend to recover, and so far I've been back to work for 20 minutes! They sent me home on sick for the week because they didn't wanna be responsible for me over doing it, I am uncomfortable tho and very windy  so glad of it! I had 71 follicles so this was expected!


----------



## BabyR

Evie2013 sorry to hear your not feeling well, hope the automatic ease off soon.

Frenchie999 that's really good of your employer, I've self certed for 1 week then going to try and get a doctors note for another week.  If not think I will put some holidays in.  71 follies that's a lot - I had about half that and felt full to the brim!

I just don't want to get to the end, it doesn't work and think if only I chilled out a bit more!


----------



## frenchie999

Has anyone been naughty and tested yet? I did but just to see if the hcg shot had gone and I'm assuming it has! It was 11 days ago  x


----------



## Evie2013

Hi Frenchie999

I tested day after my hcg shot and got positive result, tested yesterday and now negative again so i know it's out of my system. Was strangely nice to finally see a positive result (although it's really negative!) it reminded me that I will see one for real someday x

Evie


----------



## frenchie999

Yeah I know what you mean! I used a tesco one and it was very faint, the day after I did another and it was negative, that was 2 days ago! I'm a serial tester   I did a first response one this morning, no idea why but I could see the faintest positive, I'm not taking it tho as it was barely there! 

Today tho I've defo got an appetite, had my shreddies at 11, a bag of mini eggs and a fish finger sandwich all before 12:30, and I could still eat something else :/ lol

Argh!!

I'm crazy now!


----------



## jessibear

Hi ladies,

Could I join too?

I had my blastocyst transfer today with 2 little embies! Just      that they stick. I've been signed off for 2 weeks and really looking forward to a bit of pampering!!!

   and   to you all!!! x x x x


----------



## wales06

Hi ladies i would also like to join you please

I had 2 blasts put back on 16/02 and otd is sat 02/03   i make it that far af due 27/28 feb  

Im also on gestone jabs and steroids as i had assisted hatching, this is my 2nd and final cycle.
Im so glad i don't have any tests here as think i would have been tempted today.
I tested early last cycle and i was soo miserable ans it was soo hard so im sticking to my otd this time and hoping af stays away.

Symptom wise i am also quite windy , have dull cramps which then get painful at night and can feel my ovaries throbbing  also feel the odd flutter

Hope everyones not going too mad


----------



## catie_s

Hi Ladies,
Can I join you please? I had my FET today, 2 wee embies transfered! They are just 2 day embryos but are from my 2nd icsi cycle which gave me my daughter so trying hard to be positive - I know what a nightmare the 2ww is!!!! Anyway lots of   to us all and hoping for lots of luck this month,
Catie xxx


----------



## frenchie999

Lots of 2 embies    sending positive thoughts!!

I wish i never did that test now, annoyed myself at this faint line, i know its too early!


----------



## wales06

Frenchie at least there was a line and it hasn't left you feeling down, if anything it may help to keep you positive


----------



## wales06

I seem to go for a few hours in the afternoon with no symptoms/feelings other than if i lie down i can't stetch my legs out as it pulls on my tummy.  
I don't like not feeling anything, all the negative thoughts set in then      The niggles are back now though


----------



## Carrie74

Hi ladies

Gosh, there's lots of lovely PUPO ladies now! Lovely to meet everyone x 

Few symptoms for me today, cramping, especially on the left, am eating like a horse and very tired!!

I've also had nightmares the last 2 nights, it's been awful! Friend reckons its hormones, anyone else heard that?

I'm off work for the 2ww, GP signed me off so trying to keep mind busy and rest at the same time!!

Lots of  to everyone xxxxx


----------



## frenchie999

I feel better than i did, but cant believe it unless it gets stronger because it could be chemical or the hcg shot could still be there, who knows, i havent told my better half as i dont wanna get his hopes up!

   

I know what you mean, sometimes feels like nothing ever happened, and then all the symtoms come flying back lol!   

Im off work too, but just till Monday and then back to the grind


----------



## gulshie

hi ladies,
do you minf if i join ?
i've had EC on 18th feb and ET today(21st feb) my test day is 7th of march 
nerveous 2ww now ...
gulshie xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Wow welcome to the ladies who have joined the thread today 
If anyone has details for the list please let me know 

Frenchie999 dont dwell sweetie 

Another day down ladies, sending lots of                and 

Donna


----------



## rachelmono

Evening all and welcome to the newbies! Nice to have you all to share all this with! 

It's so hard not to symptom spot isn't it?! I'm feeling bit negative this evening as I just don't feel any different to last time, so can't help thinking that the outcome will be the same.... Tried to talk to dh about changing clinics but he says I shouldn't be thinking about it or that we'll need to but hey.... Note to self: think positive and be positive!! 

Frenchie- a line is a line... Am keeping fingers crossed it stays that way for you! You're making me feel tempted to buy some tests ..might leave it a few days and see how I feel about that one. 

Hope everyone is ok - one more day of the wait nearly over! 

Xxx


----------



## frenchie999

Leave it a few days, I wish I did and could but its so hard!!! Glad I have this site to come too as my friends don't know what's going on and those that do don't understand, my best friend is pregnant and gonna find out the sex of her baby on 25th, I'm so happy for her yet so jealous! It's hard talking to her about any symptoms as she never had any! Lol lucky sod! X


----------



## Jenba

Hi Ladies,

Can i please join this thread! I have ET on the 19th Feb and due to test on the 04th March!!

Currently driving myself mad and im only 2 days in to my 2ww!! xxxx


----------



## nj 123

Hi ladies can I join ur thread I had ET today of 2 3 day embryos 1x 6 cell n 1 x 8 cell, OTD 7th march, the embryos have only been back home for 10 hrs n im already symptom spotting, how sad is that! X x


----------



## wales06

OMG. There is sooo many of us im never going to remember everyone's names im useless lol


----------



## catie_s

Morning Ladies  
Frenchie - I would def say a line is a line!!! How exciting, could be twins since you put back 2  
Just a word of caution about early testing- when I was pregnant with my daughter, I did a pee test on the morning of my OTD and it was negative, I went for my blood test in tears and asked them to call my husband to confirm the results as I was off to work and didnt want to get all upset all over again. Anyway- my husband called me at lunch to say that my HCG was 178 and I was most def pregnant!! I bought 4 tests on the way home and all were positive - I kept every single one    Those tests can do funny things!!!
Rachelmono - I had not a single symptom when I was pg with my daughter, to be honest the sickness didnt really kick in till about 6 weeks, try not to worry too much  
Anyway lots of   to everyone, I know how awful this 2ww is, I'm just trying to keep positive but not get my hopes up too much, 7th march seems a loooong way away!!!!
Catie xxx


----------



## AlanaS

Morning Ladies - the numbers on here are multiplying fast! (hopefully like all the cells in our embies)

I broke yesterday and bought some tests, it was a negative obviously as it is far too early, but I think it was good in a way as it has helped stop my mind running away with itself about being pregnant.

Funny story - I was shopping yesterday in my lunch break and looking through the sale stuff and picked up these bargain skinny jeans for £7, was very happy with my purchase until I got home and realised they were maternity! There was so many sale stickers on the label it was covering the bit that said maternity, it wasn't until I folded them out I realised! Hope it's a good sign!

As for other symptoms, I have the full list, just not sure if they are real or imagined! 

Have a good day - another one down!

A


----------



## Praying for a miracle

Hi 

Can I please join ET was yesterday an OTD 7th March

I woke up this morning with stabbing pains in my abdomen like trapped wind and went in to the normal panic of I'm halming my embryos   I'm going crazy I've had so many knocks in he past.


----------



## Yasmine.b

Good morning all

AlanaS that sounds like a sign........keep fingers crossed!!!!!!

Frenchie999 you'll drive yourself mad..........don't do it. Stay positive and hold tight it's really not long to go

welcome all new ladies, and hope everyone else is hanging in there.

Praying for a miracle- that would be the cyclogest/ progesterone pessaries, they are really bad like that, I had then really badly in the beginning but thank goodness they seem to have died down.

Does anyone else keep waking up in the middle of the night, it's so annoying!!!

Yasmine


----------



## nj 123

*DONNA could U add me to ur list please, EC on the 18th Feb, ET on 21st and OTD 7th March

Thanx nj*


----------



## frenchie999

I looked at that test again today, think I imagined it so I'm just gonna forget about it! I have a digi clear blue for otd so that's it I'm gonna be sensible! I really don't think this has worked tho, and tbh I'd probably be ok about it as I've already convinced myself we are gonna have to do this all again (she says!)!, this was like a trial run! I'm gonna look at holidays today for 14 nights in June for me and the better half, take our mind off it an its something to look forward to if this fails, we love our holidays and had better make the most of them whilst we can!

Woke up starving this morning again that's about all today, ready to go back to work in Monday before I go mad looking at these four walls!

Sorry for the rant, woke up in a crappy mood! 

Hope everyone else hasn't lost it too much yet 

Sending love x


----------



## Evie2013

Hey frenchie999,

You have got to be positive, because it does happen, your right, it might not happen this time, but it will and does happen and you never know when that little miracle will hit you! So please keep positive, keep your head up and take one day at a time, don't give up hope. We're all hoping with you!!

Don't test again, it's too early and you don't want or need false hope or disappointment, wait until test day and then you can accept the outcome, whatever that may be. It only takes one Hun xxx

Keep posting!
Evie x


----------



## Jenba

Aww Frenchie...you need to keep positive hun! Testing early has clearly put some doubt in your mind but you never know whats going to pop up on the test on the actual day your suppose to! I test on the same day 4th March, its still 10 sleeps away! I havent even thought about doing a test yet...im a big wuss and too scared! Big big hugs


----------



## frenchie999

Aw thanx for your words, really does help! I carried some shopping in and I've got cramp and flutters in what feels like my womb, defo no go for carrying things yet! 

How is everyone??

X


----------



## swaps

Donna Marie said:


> *Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 31st March 2013 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result
> 
> LucySJ, TBC, 1st March,
> Rachelmono, FET, 1st March,
> yasmine.b, IVF, 1st March,
> munchbunch, ICSI, 2nd March,
> AlanaS, TBC, 2nd March,
> wales06, ICSI, 2nd March,
> Carrie74, ICSI, 3rd March,
> Evie2013, ICSI, 3rd March,
> Frenchie999, IVF, 4th March,
> wantbabynow6, IUI, 6th March,
> catie_s, FET, 7th March,
> Jessibear, ICSI, TBC,
> swaps, ICSI, 5th March,
> [/csv]
> [/quote}​


----------



## Evie2013

Hey Carrie74

We have the same test date! How are you holding up?

Evie x


----------



## Carrie74

Hi Evie

Good to hear from you. I'm not too bad thanks, I'm just trying to bat away the negative thoughts as I've had cramping on and off since ET, just mild apart from yesterday afternoon and today feels a little stronger, similar to AF cramps. I really hope it's implantation and not AF. 
Boobs are a bit tender than usual and feel knackered, apart from that fine and dandy! 

How are you feeling hon?

Big hugs to you, we're nearly half way through! Are you tempted to test early? I tested 2 days before OTD with previous cycle when I got my BFP with little boy. I maybe tempted to do the same next Fri/Sat, we'll see!


----------



## Evie2013

Great to hear from you Carrie74!

Glad your doing okay   I'm similar to be honest, knackered, dizzy and nauseous in the morning until lunchtime, think it's the progesterone gel I use at 7pm. I've also had some cramps on and off, boobs a bit more tender and keep getting strange feelings in them! Never got a chance to test early last time, AF came first. Prob test fri/sat too, AF prob due next week so as long as she stays away! Glad we are experiencing similar things, makes me feel less alone in it all. Here hoping we both get BFP'S!!  

Are you working this/next week or decided to stay at home? 

Evie


----------



## Jadey222

Hi ladies, please may I join... I had ET today, 2 x 2 day grade 2 embies now on board and am now on the 2ww! My OTD is 8th March.

Blimey that is a lot of 2's but it's actually my lucky number, so fingers crossed!  

Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## wales06

Im so glad it's the weekend lots to keep myself occupied  
Rugby tomorrow and off to see the in laws on sunday. Been thinking about tests all afternoon .  If af hasn't turned up by Thursday morning then I'll order some for otd on Saturday.  But its so hard.
I was in agony last night again then this afternoon I have trapped wind (tmi) so got the windeze back out  

Whats everyone upto this weekend ?


----------



## catie_s

Evening ladies,
Wales - I hear you with the trapped wind   im exactly the same!! The progestrogene really gives me an upset tummy!!! Been having af type cramps all day but since transfer was only yesterday I'm trying not to worry too much!! To be honest - i dont really think I have much chance of success with this cycle, our embies not great quality and chances always lower with FET but we had to give our frosties a chance so just keeping everything crossed and hoping for a nice surprise!
Aaaarggh - i had forgotton how much the 2ww drags!!!!
Rugby for us this wknd too, 6 nations is always interesting in our house, I'm scottish and DH is french (we live in france) but this year especially so as we have my parents staying this week and my dad in English so at least someone should be happy  
Anyway - sending you all lots of   
Catie xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Welcome to Gulshie, Swaps, Jenba, nj 123 and Jadey222

List updated 

Sending   and lots of                        

Donna


----------



## nj 123

*catie* I've had more pregnancies with FET than fresh so think positive x x x


----------



## Praying for a miracle

Hi Donna, I'd to asked to be added you must have missed me...

OTD 7th march

Thanks


----------



## catie_s

Thanks nj, thats good to hear, hoping lots of luck is headed both our ways!!!
Brrr its soooo cold here, off to snuggle under duvet with my book,
1 more day down


----------



## AlanaS

Hey Ladies, hope everyone is keeping well?

I am absolutely exhausted and had Af like cramps all evening, but it isn't due until tues/wed, praying it's not a bad sign, although I have a hen weekend next weekend so if it is a negative I would rather know sooner. 

But need to keep the faith  

sticky vibes to all!


----------



## frenchie999

I'm right there with you on the cramps! They started at lunch time and haven't gone since! I wish we where all psychic!!  x


----------



## munchbunch

Evening ladies, it's busy isn't it! Lots going on on here it's hard to keep up. 

I have the bloody cramps today as well!! Quite sharp ones at times as well. Glad some of you have similar symptoms. 

Take it easy everyone    x


----------



## Evie2013

Hi ladies, 

Just found out there is a new baby in the family tonight, so pleased for them but at the same time feeling really down about it. When will it be our turn? I wish I knew. Sitting here in tears thinking this is never going to work and having to congratulate them all in the same week. Feels like I'm being punished or tested, sorry guys but really struggling with this news to stay positive, just makes me angry... why me?


----------



## frenchie999

Try not to beat yourself up about it, I know how hard it is, but someone said to me today, don't give up because it will happen, it's just a matter of when! We all wish it was now, but, it will happen for us!   hope your ok x


----------



## jessibear

Hey Donna,

My OTD is the 6th March    

x


----------



## Oscarnel

My test day is the 1st of March too. Can I join? My embryos went in on the 18th though, a bit later than others who've been given the 1st as the test date. Is that normal?


----------



## Evie2013

Thanks Frenchie999 x


----------



## catie_s

Evie, I do honestly understand where you're coming from. The summer that I got my 1st BFN one of my sister in laws annonced that she was 12weeks pregnant while my other sister in law was heavily pregnant with twins. To rub salt in the wound, when I went back to work, as well as having to tell everyone my IVF had failed (i told waaay too many people about it on my 1st go) i had 2 face 2 excited colleauges who had both got pg over the summer. It was a very dark and difficult time for me and I had all those feelings that you are having now BUT little did I know that exactly 1 year from the day I sat sobbing at a negative pregnancy test, I would be sitting holding my 1 day old baby girl. Life is full of twists and turns, its a journey - not a sprint. Keep hoping and I am sure you get your happy ending xxxx


----------



## nj 123

*evie* me and my sister-in-law were pregnant at the same time last year, I had a miscarriage n she gave birth to a little girl, I know its bad but I find it so hard n its such an effort to even hold her, we R just protecting our selves but I don't think my sister-in-law realises this.

I only had my ET 2 days ago but have been having period cramps since transfer, I know this us normal but I still worry about it x x x


----------



## Blue sky

Hi everyone
I am on a natural FET. 2 embies on board. I have had no symptoms at all and I am worried. Everyone here seems to have got something unusual...Has anyone got pregnant before and had no symptoms in 2ww? I was so much hoping for cramps by now as OTD is next Sunday 3 March......the 2ww is so slow....



xxx


----------



## Evie2013

Thank you everyone for your kind words, it's nice to know I'm not alone to feel like this. 
It's so hard to stay positive and not just give in, it feels like most of the battle is in my own head most of the time! I know the only way this is going to happen for me and DH is to keep going forward and we will, just tough, really tough sometimes.

Now 5dp5dt and getting nervous about next week, have no idea when to even expect AF if she comes, so staying off work for now. I remember how I felt last time and would not want to be at work if it happens :-(
Got less cramps now than a couple of days ago, still feel 'hung over' all the time with nausea and dizziness and had heartburn last night for the first time. But had many of these symptoms last cycle with BFN so not paying much attention to them. No bleeding or spotting, discharge is pinky but think that's the progesterone pessaries as had that last time too. Want to eat everything in sight, but trying not to as gained a good half stone last cycle and need to keep weight in check (avoiding the scales until after test day!)

Mini goal 1- get to Monday without eating my body weight in chocolate or going insane!

Thanks guys x


----------



## Blue sky

Hi Evie
I know what you mean, it is so hard...  people who have never gone through this really don't know how hard it is.

xxx


----------



## rachelmono

Hi

Evie - keep you chin up hun ... although I know it can be tough. After our last failed cycle my sister in law announced she was pregnant with her 3rd (all timed very carefully to have exactly 18 months in between them) and I found that pretty tough .... am also sure that my best friend is pregnant with her second, but think she is waiting until I know how we have got on - which is sweet if she is but I wish she was just honest with me. But, as other ladies have said - our time _will_ come .... it's just a question of when! 

AFM - still no real symptoms, although feeling a bit knackered and a bit sicky today .... but nothing major. Was supposed to be meeting for friends later but don't know if I can be bothered ...... Only 6 more days for me until OTD - eck! 

Hope everyone is doing something lovely and relaxing this weekend! 

XXX


----------



## Blue sky

Rachel. Not too long for you then !!

Though I'd share a link to embryo development which I found useful

http://www.medhelp.org/posts/Fertility---Infertility---IVF/When-does-the-embryo-implant-and-how-does-it-feel/show/1547244

xxx

/links


----------



## AlanaS

Rachelmono - you should go out and meet your friends it will take your mind off it for a bit. My hubbies away this weekend so I am home on my own and I am eating my through the entire contents of my fridge and freezer. I was eating chocolate at 9am this morning which is so not me!

All the symptoms I had or thought I had are gone and I feel normal so pretty sure it isn't good news for us.

Thanks for the link Blue sky.

Xx


----------



## BabsK

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind me joining.
My 2ww will start tomorrow when we transfer either 1 or 2 blasts.
Yesterday on day 3 we had 13 still going strong.

X


----------



## Roodkate

Hello new thread ladies,


Had 2 grade 2 embies Put in this morning! Testing 8th March. 

 and   to all!


----------



## Blue sky

Welcome aboard Babs!

Alana, try not to worry about symptoms. From what I've read it varies so much and unless AF arrives then we are all PUPO.

 

I hope there is something good on tv tonight.

xxx


----------



## catie_s

Evening Ladies,
bluesky- when I was pg with my daughter I had no symptoms at all in the 2ww, I know its so hard but try and not worry  
Alana -   not long to wait now, remember that a lot of what we think are symptoms are actually caused by the meds, in my 1st cycle I had every symptom going and it was a bfn - I do think the 2ww is torture though, keeping busy is the only thing that works for me.
Afm - I had some unbelievably sad news this afternoon, a good friend of mine who was 36 weeks pregnant with a desperately wanted little girl ( after 10 years ttc) died very suddenly last night. Drs were unable to save the baby. I am not 100% sure what exactly happened, it was another friend who called me with the news but he thought it was a massive heart attack, she was only 37. I have been in utter shock all afternoon and just devestated, cant even imagine how her poor husband Will get through this. It has really put everything into perspective for me, Life is so short and precious, we need to appreciate what we have!   and   to all xxxx


----------



## frenchie999

Omg that is awful news  thoughts are with you, that's really quite shocking


----------



## catie_s

Thank you Frenchie. I honestly cant take it in. I thought my friend was calling to say the baby had been born - utter shock. I'm sorry, I dont want to bring thread down but I just cant get it out my mind xxx


----------



## Oscarnel

Catie_s, that really is a terrible, terrible thing to hear. My thought are with you too. Things like that really do put everything into perspective.


----------



## Flopsybunny

Hi all, please can I join you as I had by first IUI today.  OTD is 9 March which sounds like ages away!

Sitting on the sofa with the cat and DH watching the rugby.  I had to have a follie reduction as I had 14 follies so feeling a bit sore and bloated.  Interestingly my clinic save the good follies and freeze them so if this round fails we would go to a frozen ICSI round - eek!

Catie - that's awful news   Perhaps a timely reminder to not life pass by whilst on this roller coaster of a journey.


----------



## AlanaS

Catie s - that is the most awful news, thoughts are with you.  

Welcome to all the new ladies. 

Afm - I officially have no food left in my fridge, have not stopped eating all day!


----------



## Oscarnel

Me too. And I've been so worried about not eating enough that I'm putting on about a pound a week. I'm miserable and fat.


----------



## Blue sky

Catie so very sorry to hear your news. A terrible terrible tradgegy.  

Thank you for the advice on symptoms.

Welcome newbies, sending you all lots of baby dust   

xxx


----------



## rachelmono

Catie - that is just so awful, no wonder you are feeling in shock. These tragic events really do put things into perspective don't they? Am thinking of you  

X


----------



## frenchie999

I found this from a feed on here a few years ago, made me giggle....
 

so here goes:

Sore boobs: 
Possible explanation: You're pregnant! 
Alternative explanations: Progesterone is making your boobs hurt. Or: that vise grip you've had on them for the last week (in order to check to see if they hurt) has resulted in bruises, which hurt.

Cramps that feel just like AF: 
Possible explanation: Your uterus is expanding, since you're pregnant! 
Alternative explanations: Your ovaries are each the size of your cat's head, and your uterus resents the fact that they're occupying all the real estate down there. Or: AF might be coming. Or: those are actually bowel cramps, indicating that perhaps you shouldn't have ordered the large seaweed salad or chased it with the cheese course. Or: so great are your psychosomatic powers that you have willed your uterus to cramp, in which case I acknowledge your accomplishment.

High temperatures: 
Possible explanation: Your body is producing temperature-raising progesterone, because you're pregnant! 
Alternative explanations: If you're doing IVF, you're injecting progesterone into your body every day, duh. Or: you're in such a frenzy of anxiety and anticipation at all times that you've pushed up your own body temperature. Yes, thank you, I am well known for this feat.

Discharge down thar: 
Possible explanation: Your body is producing lots of fluid and plugging up your cervix in anticipation of 38 more weeks of pregnancy! 
Alternative explanations: If you produce a solid amount of progesterone on a normal cycle, you probably have always done this and are only noticing it now, since why would you notice it normally, since, uh, gross? Or: drugs!

Flatulence: 
Possible explanation: Your body is slowing down its digestion to get all the nutrients out of every bite you eat! You know, so it can feed your baby! 
Alternative explanations: You've upped your fiber intake since you're TTC. Or: see seaweed salad comment, above.

Frequent urination: 
Possible explanation: Your body is working overtime to clear toxins from your body! Since you're knocked up! (Note that I just made this explanation up.) 
Alternative explanations: You're drinking water since you're TTC. Or: you always pee all the time. Or: you want to be peeing all the time since it would mean you're pregnant, so this makes you have to go more often. Or: someone has just told you you can't go to the bathroom for ten hours, which makes you have to go now.

The cat food smells bad: 
Possible explanation: Pregnancy hormones have made your nose attuned to smells, perhaps to keep you from eating something rancid and endangering your baby-to-be. 
Alternative explanation: The cat food always smells bad - you just don't normally get so close or indulge in a long, wine-sniffing snort of the stuff.

Metallic taste in your mouth: 
Possible explanation: I have no idea. But you're pregnant! 
Alternative explanations: You've been sucking on a penny. Or: your powers of psychosomatic conjuring are so great that you've created this sensation, in which case I bow humbly before you, because even I have never been able to feel this one.

Glass in your nipples: 
Possible explanation: Pregnancy hormones are making your nipples grow and expand into disturbing, dark, saucer-sized entities. 
Alternative explanation: Progesterone in oil.

Insomnia and nightmares: 
Possible explanation: Your brain is detecting subtle changes in your pregnant body, and it is processing this rather major development. 
Alternative explanations: This is merely a symptom of being (a) in the 2ww, (b) infertile, or, (c) in the most severe cases, in the 2ww and infertile.

Orgasm dreams: 
Possible explanation: Your uterus is cramping as it expands, and so your sleeping mind tries to create a scenario around this physical sensation, which then results in some sort of pleasurable dream, which in turn creates a pleasurable physical sensation. 
Alternative explanations: This is the one feint by the universe towards rectifying the injustice you're suffering; enjoy. Or: you're horny! (Note: this explanation is less likely if you are on your sixth (or higher) unsuccessful natural TTC cycle, in which case you may feel you never want to have sex again.)

Fatigue: 
Possible explanation: Your body is in overdrive, trying to raise a good citizen of the world! 
Alternative explanations: Progesterone. Or: all that hoping has worn you out. Or: insomnia and nightmares (see above).

Nausea: 
Possible explanation: Pregnancy hormones are upsetting your tummy, which doesn't seem to make much sense, but then neither does your appendix. 
Alternative explanation: You've been sniffing too much cat food.

Blue veins in boobs and stomach: 
Possible explanation: Because you are working to support two lives, your circulatory system has to ramp up majorly - hence the visible veins. 
Alternative explanation: You are descended from a long line of pallid, possibly inbred people of Northern European heritage, and your skin is always translucent; also, you were looking at yourself underneath fluorescent lights.

* Please note that I have no medical training and, in fact, haven't taken any science classes since I was in high school, except for "physics for poets" in college, which was one of my worst grades. Moreover, I have a short attention span and tend only to solipsistically read through studies that have direct bearing on my personal situation. Also, I am not very smart.

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233265.0#ixzz2LlFWXFN1


----------



## catie_s

Thank you for all the kind messages. It has really put everything into perspective for me x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Praying for a Miracle so sorry i missed you, you are now added hun 

Welcome to the new ladies joining us
 Babsk for ET

Sending   and         all around

Donna


----------



## Roodkate

Frenchie,

That's hillarous!

Thanks


----------



## swaps

hi everyone....
how u feel? i m feeling too heavy. i dont know nothing till date (et was on 18th feb). little bit heavy feeling in abdomen. earlier first two days breast heavy and etc... feel but now nothing. is it bad ? my heart beat from today morning little bit faster. the rest of the symptoms................
now   
but pl


----------



## AlanaS

Frenchie, that is brilliant, woke up feeling a bit down but that has cheered me up no end!

I feel like Af is about to arrive   . No bleeding yet so will keep hoping it doesn't appear.


----------



## Evie2013

Hi AlanaS,

I feel the same, was convinced that AF had arrived this morning as I was laying in bed, too scared to move or get up to the loo as worried at what I would find. Still having crampy pains, worse last night but no bleeding so still going strong! Just remember that they are as likely to be due to the meds as they are due to pregnancy as they are due to AF coming! So try not to stress about it as we all have absolutely no idea what's going on in there until the end, one way or another xoxoxoxoxo

Keep it together and keep strong


----------



## BabsK

Finally I am PUPO!
2 top quality blasts on board and 2 for the freezer!
OTD is March 7th 

Now the dreaded 2ww...

X


----------



## Blue sky

Congrats Babs on being PUPO!!

Swaps, Alana and Evie, these can all be good signs. Sending you sticky vibes  

AFM, zero, nothing, no different, nada.....feel completely normal


xxx


----------



## Evie2013

Hi BlueSky, 

Are you taking any drugs now, as you had natural FET?
Maybe everything we are feeling is due to the progesterone hormone support we are taking and if we weren't, we wouldn't have any symptoms?? 

Interesting to know

Evie x


----------



## catie_s

BlueSky - please try not to worry, Evie is right, most of the 'symptoms' are honestly caused by the progesterone tablets! Like I said before I had zero symptoms when I was expecting Lilia but every symptom in the book when I had a negative cycle. This time round Im on progesterone (I had a medicated FET) and it has me feeling all bloated - not nice!! But Im trying not to symptom spot at all this time round as it really does drive you crazy. Just think, if we had got pregnant naturally we probably wouldnt even suspect a thing by now as it's such early stages! Keep   not too long to wait now xxx


----------



## Roodkate

So pleased you all feel like your period is comming......me toooo!  

Generally swollen and crampy pain, must be okay if we are all in the same boat


----------



## frenchie999

Afternoon!!

Glad you liked that post about symptoms lol 

I feel fine today, same as yesterday, nothing really noticeable, slight tummy ache but if I wasn't lookin for it I wouldn't notice it!!


----------



## swaps

i think all the med i m takin is very heavy. i am also feeling spinning my head not exactly but yes little bit normally after lunch. i am not so sleepy person, but now i can sleep in day time. i m from india. its my 3rd icsi. married from last 10 yrs. tubal block in 2009. earlier it was only one side block. no other symptoms. 


now in early 2-3 days after et little bit pinkish spottings. but now nothing. but lazy and sleepy most of the time. 


this time 4 eggs retrieved and 3 transferred  
1 2-cell 
2 4-cells
embryologist said that quality is good. at the time of transfer it was very easy and no pain feeling. 
earlier in my 2nd icsi i felt the deep pain at the time of transfer.


nothing like eating. all the time feel like my stomach is full. earlier taken milk 2 times. but now i m taking curd at the time of my meal. doc suggest protein shakes. which is like ewwwww.


i m +ve this time. but even blank right now.


hope everything goes fine for me and for all the ladies too.


----------



## Blue sky

Thank you Catie and Evie! I am trying not to worry as I know a lot of women don't feel any different in early pregnancy stages... Oh it's so hard.


Evie, yes I am doing this completely naturally so yes some of your symptoms could possibly be down to the progesterone..it's been nice this time not to worry about medications.


Hello Roodkate  and Swaps, gosh 3 embies on board

Hi Frankie, any more jokes to cheer us all up?  

xxx


----------



## josellina

*Donna marie can you add me to the list .... FET on 22nd feb, OTD 5th Marxh*

Hi ladies,
Can I join in? I had FET on Friday at IVI Valencia, 2 blasts transferred one day 5 and one day 6, both top quality apparantly. I still have 1 frostie left. This is my second DEIVF transfer. I got a BFP after fresh transfer in November, hcg 230 but sadly miscarried at 5.5 weeks. Im trying to stay positive this time, but its difficult. Here's hoping 

Jo


----------



## munchbunch

Hi everyone! Wasn't around much yesterday and now having a job to keep up with everything on here! 
Frenchie999 that was brilliant   ! Always good to lighten the mood. 

It's nice coming on here and reading that people are feeling the same......like AF is on her way   it's weird all these symptoms! I have got the dull ache in my tummy, headache and feeling nauseous today. 

Never mind, onward and upward! Keep smiling ladies


----------



## JuJu74

I'd like to join please.

I had one day 6 blastocyst transferred today and will be testing on March 6th.

Everything is crossed!  Good luck to you all!
Xxx


----------



## Tinky27

Help!!

OTD tomorrow and I'm terrified of seeing a negative :-(
I had a negative blood test 10 days past ovulation and I've had AF pains on and off for a week.
Can anyone share there experiences as I'm soo nervous and need Dutch courage.
I really feel like its just the progesterone holding off my AF :-(

xx

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.680#ixzz2Lr0BVGM0


----------



## frenchie999

Have got everything crossed for you!!


----------



## Tinky27

Aww thanks Hun. I'm terrified. I can't bare the thought of yet another negative. The only symptoms I have is AF pains. 

Are you on the two week wait?


----------



## frenchie999

I know how u feel, I've been naughty and testing :/ bfn but i didnt expect anything else! I'm 9dp2dt so not long left now but I'm not hopeful! 

AF signs can also be a good thing so your not out  fingers crossed!


----------



## Tinky27

The nurse told me 10 days past ovulation was way too early so there's still a good chance for you Hun.
I concieved on my first ovulation induction treatment but miscarriage at 4 weeks. I had symptoms then including exhaustion, headaches and very sore breasts, so i'm not feeling at all confident this time round :-(


----------



## frenchie999

Not feeling it either, been fine really, went for a curry tonight tho an instantly felt sick when I started eating, couldn't eat after that and couldn't wait to get out the building, felt bad as a dog! 

Who knows!

This 2ww is a bit of a nightmare and its hard not to think the worst x


----------



## Tinky27

How long have you been trying and what treatment are you on if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## frenchie999

Was told I couldn't conceive naturally due to blocked tubes in 2008 and ivf would be my only option. Been with my partner 3 years and never fell so we are now having our first round of ivf/icsi on the nhs, I'm totally new to all this!


----------



## Tinky27

If I was off my food I'd def consider that a sign!! Especially curry!! Have you had any other symptoms?
Are you taking progesterone? x


----------



## frenchie999

Yeah I'm taking the pessarries of progesterone! Haven't been off my food since egg collections when I was like a balloon so expected it!  man I love curry, was a buffet aswell, wasted on me lol! X


----------



## Tinky27

I just know I'm not going to sleep tonight!
:-(


----------



## Tinky27

I'm on my 4th and last nhs ovulation induction treatment. After this we have to go private as I don't qualify for IVF until I'm 30 in two years :-(


----------



## wales06

Tinky. Thinking of you this morning hun. How did you get on got everything crossed for you   xxx


----------



## swaps

today feelin nothing. i ate properly. nothing no chair spinning, no pain. sometimes when i sit in chair or sofa a slight ache in my abdomen. otherwise not feelin anything prominent. i dont know what to think and what to say coz when i c that u people feel something and me.................
anyway crossed my fingers.
stay   
and   

and good luck to u all.....................
just praying for us and thinkin "lets all get pregnant"


----------



## Tinky27

Hi Wales06,

I haven't tested yet, after feeling desperate to test over the last two weeks now I don't want too! I can't bare the disappointment. I was awake all night. 

Also i need to go out and buy a test. 

X x


----------



## Tinky27

Hi swaps,

I wouldn't be too disheartened. I would say no AF pains is better. Do you usually have AF pains? 
My mum said she didn't feel anything when pregnant with me!

I'm too scared to test knowing this was my last treatment for a while ::-(


----------



## wales06

Hi Tinky. Good luck when you do test im   for you. I know what you mean though. I've had a nightmare couple of days but glad im resisting. There's nothing like the feeling of that horrid negative  
But there will be no better feeling than a positive and none of us know whats going on inside  

This is my last cycle and it hit me on the weekend that saturday will be the first day of the rest of my life. Trying to stay positive I'll either be a mummy   or can make plans for a hysterectomy and find a way of moving on and what im doing with my life      

Hope all us girlies aren't going tooo insane xxx


----------



## munchbunch

Fingers crossed for you wales06' looks like your the same OTD as me, Saturday.  

Good luck tricky, am thinking of you.

AFM, not in a good place today, headache has eased but am spotting, defo feeling like AF is near   sill tying to be   x x


----------



## Blue sky

Wales, stay positive and try not to think about possible next steps. I know it's hard but we have to as we are still PUPO!

Munch bunch  and Wales, wishing you all the best for Saturday. I am thinking of testing Saturday too....


Tinkly, how did you get on Hun?

xxx


----------



## Tinky27

I haven't tested yet x


----------



## swaps

dear tinky 
i m   
but blank to see the posts. 
i do not have AF pains, only a day before it comes my lower back is aching normally. till yesterday i felt something different but now i m feeling normal. little bit tired but i think thats because i took leave from my college. ( i m teaching in an engg college)

earlier in previous two icsi, in first i didn't take leave and work all time. in the second i have taken leave but there's guests in my house so no rest and my mind is just freaked at that time. 
but this time i m relaxed. hubby is also sparing time for me so that i cannot feel lonely.

fingers crossed. for all of us.

from yesterday no room spinning. so no sign of any type of symptoms. i know many people donno when they get preg.
i think my body is now accustomed with meds i m taking.


----------



## frenchie999

Tinky ive got everything crossed for you


----------



## swaps

tinky 
stay    and i am    for u dear.


----------



## MsPeaches

Hello all,

I was back in the February 2WW, have now jumped back on the horse and straight into another FET, which happened today! My testing date is 12th March... which seems like a longer than usual wait?

Am resting up in hotel after transfer here in Spain, then flying back to Aust on 28th. Spain has been great! And I reckon my lining was a bit better because this time I didn't really do anything - went to Morocco for part of the time, hard to find pineapple juice, spent a lot of time walking and/or riding camels and climbing Sahara sand dunes, extremely distracted by all the sights and sounds - so that's my recipe for a great lining folks!

So yes - hi again Donna, could you add me to the list please? *MsPeaches - FET - test date 12/03*.

Thanks - look fowrard to getting to know you all better, cheers and best of love and luck to all those testing soon! MsP xxx


----------



## rachelmono

Hi Ladies

Tinky - am also keeping my fingers crossed for you Hun   

Swaps - try not to worry re. no symptoms. I really don't feel any different than I have on my 2 previous cycles which were unsuccessful, but we have to try and stay positive! Its seems that everyone is just so different - some people have loads of symptoms and some have none at all .... there is just no guessing which group we fall into I guess. 

Wales06 and munchbunch - try and stay positive ladies - not that long now! I am testing on friday, so hoping this thread as a run of good luck for us all!

Frenchie - thanks for the symptom spotting post - really funny! Nice to have a bit of light relief with all this going on. Hope you are doing ok

MsPeaches - welcome - sounds like a perfect way to prepare! I am also on FET

Only 3 more days until I am testing .... and starting to feel really anxious about it. I seem to go from feeling very positive to very negative really quickly and the wait is driving me mad ..... but at least I know that others are feeling the same! I've felt a bit dizzy last couple of days, which has not been nice and a few twinges and sore boobs ... but not much else. Still managed to avoid getting any tests and but then I don't know whether I would prefer to know if it hasn't worked before I go to the clinic on Friday ...... hmmm.

Sending lots of love and  
xx


----------



## littlemols

Please can you add me on?

Had my ET today (25th Feb) and the test date will be 11th March!

Thanks


----------



## munchbunch

Welcome littlemols good luck on your journey 

MsPeaches, that all sounds very relaxing! Reckon you have got it sussed ! Good luck  on your journey

Tricky decision rachelmono .....I don't think I would be able to resist preparing myself......good luck though, keeping everything crossed for you and sending you lots of


----------



## catie_s

Tinky! I dont know how you are managing to resist!! Ive always tested at the crack of dawn on otd!!! I am so impatient - even just waiting to otd itself is a battle of wills. I may test early this time as I just feel like time is dragging so slowly!  for you!
Rachelmono - Im exactly the same with the jumping between positive and negative. Although today is a negative day   Just have a feeling it hasnt worked. Im FET too and this is my 1st one so wasnt too sure what to expect. Anyway- not long for you to wait now, got e-thing crossed for you!!!
Ms peaches - welcome! Another FET  Sounds like you had an amazing time in Morocco and are relaxed and chilled for the 2ww. Hoping for lots of luck for all of us
munchbunch - spotting sounds like a good sign, you are around the right time for implantation bleeding!! Keep  
hello to anyone Ive missed, lots of ladies on here now, here's hoping March is a lucky month for us! xxx


----------



## wales06

Blue Sky  when is your otd hun, will you be testing early if you test on sat ?

Tinky i really dont know how you have waited this long!  Will you wait till the morning now for your first wee    

I don't really have any symptoms now but don't feel hormonal either  

Catie that was awful news about your friend im so sorry hun that must be so devastating  

I went to New York a week before we started to keep my mind off it and it was amazing im so glad me went.  My first appt for second cycle got cancelled and i got myself so worked up about it.  This time until now i've been so laid back.  

Is anyone else having the gestone jabs and steroids?


----------



## wales06

Welcome to all the New Ladies


----------



## catie_s

Thank you Wales, still cant really take it in to be honest. It was a terrible shock. 
Just to add, the cycle where I got my bfp me and DH went on holiday just before too. We ate and drank whatever we wanted, including champagne! We laughed, had a picnic on the beach and just enjoyed being with each other. I am convinced this happy state of mind helped us!
Anyway - keeping everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## larka

Hi Everyone

Can I join? I had ET today -  1 grade B blastocyst (day 5) on board.

OTD - 10th March  - please can you add me to the hall of fame! Thanks


----------



## BabsK

I have just had my first & very random symptom!!

Just woke up from a vivid sex dream !! No doubt it's somehow down to the progesterone but its abnormal for me anyway so thought I'd mention it!

Anyone else heard of this?!

Xx


----------



## munchbunch

Babsk.......I have been having those!!!! Very weird ! Almost going into an O! Glad someone else has said about it!!


----------



## BabsK

Have you MunchBunch?! Same with me too about the O!!!
I did some Googling (of course!) & it's quite common in the 2ww it turns out!!!!
Xx


----------



## larka

Hey - I read on here somewhere that having an O during 2ww helps you get a bfp!!!! Lol! Not sure how true that is!!


----------



## Tinky27

I'm day 15 NEGATIVE I knew it would be :-(


----------



## frenchie999

Holy **** I've got a bfp! It's early doors so not getting excited, and the fact I can't quite believe! I'm 10dp2dt but my otd isn't till 4th march, should I ring the clinic tomorrow??


----------



## Evie2013

Hi Frenchie999,

Congratulations Hunni! I would test again on otd and then ring clinic, cos they will probably tell you to do that anyway. How are you feeling?

Tinky,

I'm so sorry you got a negative result, I remember mine and as much as you think it probably is, you always hold out a little hope it might be positive   I'm so sorry. It will hurt for a while and you need to allow that. What's your next step Hunni?

Evie


----------



## munchbunch

So sorry tinky, thinking of you right now     

Yea I did some googling about it as we'll babsk it does seem to be quite common, I didn't have it during first cycle but quite a few this cycle! It's mad isn't it! Lol. Hurts tho, ouch!!!

Early congrats frenchie but I would wait till OTD to call clinic as that's probably what they would say, good luck Hun x


----------



## frenchie999

Oh no tinky I didn't see ur post  aw I feel awful for posting that  I'm so so sorry hunni :,( x


----------



## Tinky27

I knew it wouldn't work for me. :-( 

Can't stop crying

It's so unfair


----------



## Blue sky

Wow just catching up on all the latest posts.

Tinkly, so sorry to hear your news. If AF hasn't arrived, I would still test in a day or two.

So there's lots of sexy devils around at the moment    there's a separate thread about the big O in 2 ww. I think I'd be too scared though.

Frenchie, I do hope it sticks for you.  


Catie, I think you are right PMA is v important. I am listening to Zita West audios every day. V relaxing.... Hope you are bearing up ok with your recent news...

Wales, yes if I dare to test Saturday that is one day before OTD..! Today actually went quite quickly, yay.

Welcome to the newbies.

AFM, I'm ok. Still feeling normal but I know this can be ok.


----------



## frenchie999

xxx


----------



## catie_s

to Tinky. Im so sorry hun, I know how unfair this whole world of infertility is. Sending you a huge hug, take some time to think things through. Thinking of you xxxx
Frenchie -   I had a real feeling you would get a BFP after your post about the faint line the other day, I would be willing to bet its twins since your getting a line already - such an exciting time for you!!!!!!
Re - the big O   I remember having some of those dreams in my 1st cycle - wow! Really didnt expect that as a side effect!!! Not had any this time round but Ive been sleeping badly lately mostly due to the sad news we got on Saturday.
Anyway - wonderful that we've got our 1st BFP on here.... who's next? Lots of   and PMA to all,
Catie xxx


----------



## Blue sky

I think Catie might be right. frenchie, looks like you have early signs of twins!!


----------



## AlanaS

Congrats Frenchie, that is great news. 

I am 12dp2dt tomorrow so going to do a test.

Tinky, that is horrible news. Big hugs, thinking of you xx


----------



## Blue sky

Best of luck Alana for tomorrow


----------



## catie_s

Good Luck Alana  
I hope you're our next bfp!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Oscarnel

Frenchie and Tinky, you're SO brave. My OTD is the1st of March and there's no way I could bring myself to test before then. I just can't face the BFN. I don't even have any pregnancy tests in the house. I'm such a chicken.

Ok, does anyone have a list of all the fertility abbreviations. I have to google them every time I read one. 

Also, this is question for Donna, I was looking at the February Ladies in Waiting and there seems to be about a 50% BFP rate. That's way higher than the statistics. Maybe your   actually make a difference! 

Good luck AlanaS. You're also a braver woman than me.


----------



## Blue sky

Hi Oscarnel

Here is an explanation of the abbreviations. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482

Hope this helps

xxx


----------



## AlanaS

Just can't wait Oscarnel - I have no patience!! You have good will power to wait until OTD.

The nurse at my clinic said I could test a couple of days early if I wanted as they have a long wait period of 18 days were as other places seem to be 14 or 16 dpo. Although when she said a couple of days she prob meant 2 days early - not 4 as I have taken it!!

But in the real world my period would have been due on Saturday past or tomorrow if I take it as EC as my ovulation date so figure it's a good day to test. Well - that's my justification and I'm sticking to it!

A


----------



## frenchie999

My otd is 4th march, that would be 19dpo!!! Ive tested 12dpo so a lot earlier than i should have but im my head i was doing a 2ww not 19 long days!

It really hasnt sunk in yet in the slightest, i actually dont even think its real, defo not getting my hopes up tho untill i get a scan, then il let go a bit!

Oh and twins, you reckon, i do have two embies on board, oooooo

Good luck to those testing next, i soooo soooo hope theres some bfp in the next few mornings!!   

Tinky again im so sorry and thinking of u x


----------



## Oscarnel

Thanks for the abbreviations Blue Sky! It all makes sense now.

As for will power, AlanaS, I'm afraid I have none! But I'm so convinced I'll have a BFN that I'd rather be ignorant! My OTD is only 14dpo so anything before that would be too soon anyaway. Also, what I didn't tell you was that my husband made me promise I'd wait until my OTD. 

Ah Frenchie I'm so happy for you. Well done lady! Twins would be awesome.

Ok, does anyone else have a sore throat? I googled it and it's apparently a sign of implantation... but I might judt be grasping at straws. 
http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=78

I'm also really thirsty.

/links


----------



## rachelmono

Tinky - thinking of you Hun   Am hoping that you are getting all the support that you need ... Such a tough time.

Frenchie - wow! Congratulations! Lets hope we get lots more good news over the next few weeks! 

I've been feeling dizzy today and weird little tummy pains ... God knows what it all means though ....

Xx


----------



## HopeShines78

Hello there Ms P
Congrats on the transfer and safe trip back to Oz.
Fingers crossed for your BFP very soon!
Jen


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Ticky27 so sorry honey   

welcome to all the ladies who have joined over the weekend, i wasnt able to come on over the weekend, however just read through the posts and updated the hall of fame on page 1, however if i have missed anyone off please let me know 

Oscarnel, ooh it would be nice to think it helps  i would love to see 100% success rate sadly though thats never happened but i hope one day it will 

Frenchie yay  as one of the other ladies has said i would re test on OTD and ring the clinic as often when ladies get earlier bfp thats what they advise frustrating as it is!

AlanaS if you decide to test tomorrow    

  and             

Donna


----------



## swaps

congrats frenchie so good to hear that. i do not have courage to test early and also i have to go out to buy test kit

i m so sorry to hear this catie. dont worry dear we all r with u. 

and all the very best alana.

can i test early? my test date is 5th march.

today , even from yesterday night i m feeling slight tummy ache............


----------



## Roodkate

Swaps,

You can test day 11 from 3dt and day 9 from 5dt. NYU fertility....

Would also depend on sensitivity of PT available I suppose. I think it would need to pick up 25 (whatever the measurement) urine HCG. Most tests in the Uk do now.


----------



## Oscarnel

Good luck AlanaS!!!   for you.xxx


----------



## mumily08

Hi ladies can I jus this page its my 1st if had ec Monday 18th Feb went to 5 day blastocyst 1gorgeous blast put back on day 2 after et cramp have started terrible test date they said either bloods on 7th or hpt 9th there wait already Killin me and wana test early so bad xxxx


----------



## ceesaw

Hi all

Can I join you?
3dt yesterday. OTD 10.03.13
I've never been an early tester but feel differently this time. How early can I test? How long for trigger to be out of system?
Thanks, C


----------



## swaps

right now feelin room  or chair spinning. anysymptoms?


----------



## ceesaw

Could be swaps. 
I dismissed all symptoms as the drugs but first clues for surprise natural bfp were a swimmy head & feeling absolutely shattered. 
Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## ceesaw

Forgot - sore, itchy ( . ) ( . ) too


----------



## AlanaS

Morning ladies, 

I did a first response test this morning and it was negative, so unfortunately I think that's it for me this cycle. Will test again on Fri/Sat just to be sure, but I'm fairly certain that if it was good news it would have shown up as today is 14dpo.

Not sure how I feel, I would say just numb, haven't really properly processed it yet.


----------



## ceesaw

AlanaS, there are lots of posts on FF of ladies who have BFN even the day before OTD & then on the day itself get a BFP. Keep positive & test again.


----------



## BabsK

Alana - don't give up hope until your OTD date...

Swaps - I've definitely heard of dizziness as a sign. How many DPT are you?

Ceesaw - welcome! How many embies did you have put back in??

AFM - I was searching around upstairs last night as I was convinced my chihuahua had done a sneaky poop somewhere but turned out my DP was cooking eggs in the kitchen?! Bit soon for a heightened sense of smell?!
Feeling a tiny bit bummed out that I have no cramps yet which is ridiculous as my blasts haven't been back for 48 hours yet!!

Xx


----------



## catie_s

Alana, I had bfn on morning of otd but blood test that same day came back at 178!!! Dont give up hope, Ive got everything crossed for you and your valentines embie       xxxxx


----------



## catie_s

Swaps - thank you for your kind words. I would say dizziness is def a sign. Keep   xxx


----------



## daisypops

Hi girls,
Can I join in please?  Had my ET on 21st Feb and due to test on 7th March. We did ICSI and had two 3d embies transferred - a grade 1 and a grade 2.

This 2ww is sending me loopy!  One day I'm feeling very positive and the next I wake up with dreadful AF/stitch like pains and am convinced its failed. Threw up out of the blue this morning which has confused me coz I'm sure it cant be morning sickness at this early stage?!

Baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## ceesaw

Babsk - thanks for the welcome. 
I had 2 embies put back.   for them to stick


----------



## ceesaw

Hi Daisypops

I'm new to this thread too. It moves very quickly. I'm glad i'm off work otherwise I don't think I'd be able to keep up!


----------



## Tinky27

Re: 2WW ~ February 2013
« Reply #1556 on: Today at 09:41 »
QuoteModifyRemove
This is the worst birthday ever. I just want this day to be over the pain and disappointment is unbearable.

Why. We did everything right.

Jellybean what treatment are you having? Big hugs to you too x

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk


----------



## ceesaw

Tinky, I'm so sorry  . 
Sometimes there just isn't an answer to 'why?'  It's all so very cruel.


----------



## Tinky27

I just feel so lost. I have never felt so low.

Just can't stop crying. I know I should probably stop the pessaries now, as I'm on day 16 but without the extra progesterone my levels drop to 0.9 and I feel so ill. 

I feel so much better on treatment and now I will have to wait six weeks to be referred back to the consultant even though they've told me there is no more nhs funded ovulation induction cycles for me and I don't qualify for IVF until I'm 30! 

So now we have to do private and rely on family to help us.


----------



## ceesaw

Oh Tinky. 
What have your clinic said?
Take time & allow yourself to feel whatever you feel. 
It may not feel like it now but as time moves forward you will start feeling better. 
Can your GP help with progesterone as an aside to fertility treatment?


----------



## mumily08

Hi I'm day 3 after et I'm I'm still get major cramps is this normal xx


----------



## AlanaS

Hi girls, thanks for the positive thoughts, I have read the stories on here about getting negative's before OTD and then positive on the day. 

Catie your experience has given me some hope, but I think deep down I don't believe something that remarkable could happen to me!

Mumily08 - cramps are completely normal! Your body has been through a lot and the progesterone does crazy things as well! Try not to stress.

Tinky, maybe try to get out for a walk or something, clear your head a bit, it's a really cruel world, big hugs!!


----------



## swaps

thanks ceesaw, for ur support. everyday after lunch it happened. 
alana be quite and have patience. 
catie have hope dear and think u have enough time as u r very young. stay +ve. go for shopping it will divert u.

as far as now again the room spinning ends now after taking a small nap.
i m 9dpo.


----------



## munchbunch

Thoughts are with you tinky and Alan's. I too think its game over for me, spotting yesterday which has now turned into bleeding, same pattern as last time, started bleeding the same time. Life is so unfair, like you tinky we keep asking what we did wrong but I feel we did everything we could to help this happen    

Take care all you newbies x x


----------



## frenchie999

This page moves so fast!

Alana when is your otd, dont give up yet   

I know ive just done it myself but dont test early, i know ive got a bfp but it might not stay that way and tbh id rather it was neg that see it fade away, i am pooping myself now, asking myself, am i eating right, should i be doing this etc, its scary tbh because i dont wanna lose it and the reality is that i might 

Wait till your otd and test 

My symptoms where being v thirsty, my wee smells funny :s, Af cramps and the main one was nearly throwing up when i ate a curry, i feel sick now at the thought of it, oh and crazy dreams all week!

Hope this helps a little.
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

my OTD is 9 March after DE cycle 3 blasts on board!!


----------



## mumily08

Frenchie how early did u test hun xxx


----------



## catie_s

to Alana and Munchbunch, there's still hope girls - try to hold out to OTD, I know that the 2ww is like torture but all we can do is take it 1 day at a time.   for some good news soon xxx
Tinky - hope you're feeling a bit better today, take some time to think things through before you decide on your next step  
Mumily - I had bad cramps after my ET too - it's meant to be a good sign. Mine have stopped now which is why I'm convinced this cycle hasnt worked  
Welcome to JJ - wow 3 blasts!!! When I was on my last 2WW a fellow member had 3 blasts transfered and she ended up pregnant with triplets - hoping lots of luck is heading your way xx
Frenchie - unfortunately the worrying wont stop until that little baby/babies are in your arms (and then it's a whole different type of worrying LOL!) I found it easiest to divide the time into smaller deadlines to count down to - 1st scan/12 week scan/ 20 week scan/ 28 weeks etc just enjoy every step!
AFM - I honestly dont think this cycle has worked for me, my cramps have stopped totally and I feel completely normal. I know I am incredibly lucky to have my little girl and Im thankful every day  but I would so love to give her a sibling. Anyway, if it is a bfn as I expect, we still have 1 frostie left and if no luck there we will try another icsi cycle in the summer. This journey is so hard and so consuming. I cant think of anything else at the moment!


----------



## wales06

Welcome to all the newbies  

Munchbunch. Dont give up yet hun we still have 4 days. Will your gp or clinic do bloods for you?
Same to alana too  

Tinky big hugs hun    cry as much as you need and take some time out for yourself xxx

Frenchie congratulations hun xxc

As for me I ate my roast last night then half hour later I had an upset tummy    also been feeling quite dizzy too
Ordered my test's last night to come tomorrow so think will test thurs or fri if af stays away


----------



## mumily08

O blessed u huni everyday is different wen is u r old huni still hope yet huni well I'm still having cramps and the thought of food is making me feel sick which on started 2day and very tired I'm jus pray in for bfp and jus finding this 2ww so hard xxx


----------



## catie_s

Mumily, I honestly think the cramping and back aches is a good sign. Keep   My OTD is 7th March so still got ages to wait just dont feel like its worked though. I wish so much that we had 5 day embies as seem to be so much more successful although, saying that, my little girl was a day 2 embie. Im just finding this so hard - all the old feelings from my other cycles have come back  
Wales - I would say those sound positive signs too!! Good Luck with the testing, not long to wait now xxx


----------



## mumily08

O blessed u huni u still got a wait yet don't give up hope I've read on other pages sum ppl test day b4 otd n get a negative then on the day of otd its a bfp so don't give up hope huni so u have tested early hun xx


----------



## munchbunch

Wales, I haven't contacted clinic yet.....maybe I should. They have never mentioned anything before about doing bloods? just HPT on OTD, suppose get to that and then they may do bloods?


----------



## Evie2013

Hello ladies!

This 2ww really does challenge you physically and emotionally, it messes with your mind and takes over everything that you do. But you must remember that if we were all pregnant naturally right now, then we probably would have no idea and would be carrying on as normal! Be kind to yourselves ladies, don't torture yourself as it will make no difference to the outcome but will just upset you. Stay positive! why not you? Why not this time? Just concentrate on getting through each day as it comes and if you get the worst news in the end, then let yourself grieve and cry and let the pain out, you need to. But remember your not alone, unfortunately so many of us are going through this, together. Don't give up hope, because dreams do come true and imagine how you would feel if it were you? Concentrate on that. See your friends, family and spend time with your partners, distract yourself. You can only do what you can and the rest is chance, luck, nothing more.

I'm wishing BFP's for you all, but unfortunately we are not all going to get our wish this time, but if we give up, it won't be next time. Don't test early, you'll drive yourself mad either way, just wait until otd and keep remembering that until then you are pregnant, enjoy it!

Love to you all and keep strong girls, not long now xxx

Evie x


----------



## Sasha1973

Hi there, 

Please could you add me to the list? I had a FET on 20/2/13 and am on my 2WW, my test day is 6/3/13, 8 days to go and counting.

Sasha xxx


----------



## catie_s

That's great advice Evie, for a moment I thought it was ******** and I wanted to click 'like'   it has made me feel better, thank you xxxx


----------



## catie_s

Sorry - pressed too soon. Meant to say welcome Sasha! Another FET   Hope we have lots of luck headed our way!


----------



## catie_s

Also - Mumily, Im going to hold out testing for a while yet, its too early for me at the moment, transfer was just last Thursday (although it seems like it was months ago!!!) I think the earliest I could probably test would be Sunday. I'll see how I feel - might try and hold out to OTD (7th March) but will most likely crack before then xxx


----------



## Sasha1973

Thank you so much for your welcome Catie, it feels better knowing there's others to share my experience with.

I wondered whether anyone had experienced any symptoms during the 2ww? It's hard not to overanalyse everything, I've definitely been feeling just like I do before AF arrives for the last 3 days (I'm 6dp3dt) but nothing else. I can only describe it as not feeling 'my normal self' but I have no idea how much of that is down to the progesterone pessaries and how much is down to a potential BFP. Staying optimistic at the moment though.


----------



## mumily08

Yeah I think I'm going to crack defoi wouldn't blame anyone who did xx


----------



## mumily08

Ok so I dunno if my body play in tricks but Omg my breast have become so painful and I feel so sick I jus wanna get in bed and sleep for hours eat I'd rong xxxx


----------



## wales06

Otd is Saturday  
I know its torture isn't it xxx


----------



## Blue sky

Evie, that was incredibly well worded, thank you so much. I feel better having read that.

Tinky, sending you a big hug  

Welcome to the newbies.

AFM still feeling very normal... OTD is approaching..

xxx


----------



## sarahjw

Hi Ladies

I had a FET yesterday (25.2.13) and am due to test about 8.3.13. This is our second cycle using ICSI & we tried a new procedure using Embryoglue which is supposed to help chances of implantation. Anybody else heard or used this? I am taking 2 weeks off work due to the nature of my job so need to keep busy to stop me going stir crazy!!!!!
Anybody had any successful FET's?

Sarah


----------



## swaps

going to sleep now after all ur comments. hope tomorrow comes with new types of signs. 

of course +ve ones only....................


----------



## ceesaw

Sjjchatterton - hello!we had embryo glue too. Our clinic is trialling it. We were also really lucky & had time lapse photography on our embryos .

I don't know much about embryo glue & hadn't heard of it until last fri (EC day) - I figure anything that helps has got to be a bonus!

I too am off work for 2 weeks - from past experience I know I wouldn't be very effective at work if I was there - too much going on in my head non-work related!

C


----------



## ceesaw

Swaps    sleep well


----------



## sarahjw

Hi ceesaw

We hadn't heard of it till yesterday morning, our only question was whether it would have a negative effect but they confirmed it wouldn't so why not.... It can only help! Heres hoping  

Sarah


----------



## Sasha1973

Hi Sarah

We had Embryoglue too, this is our first IVF cycle (we had FET on 20/2/12) and OTD is 6/3/13. Best of luck

Sasha xxx


----------



## frenchie999

I really can't keep up with everyone reading this on my phone lol! I tested 10dp2dt BUT my otd is 19 days not 14 days, something to do with false positives, surely I can't have a false positive?! My hubby jut made me poas lol, came up with a line, faint tho as I'd just drank loads of water and it was 6pm! We don't know how to react to this, it's like, wtf is going on, can't get excited or anything till I go for blood/scan incase it's chemical! Argh!!!!!!!

Anyways enough of me, anyone who's testing tomorrow good luck  ill try and have a proper read thru asap!
X


----------



## BabyR

Donna Marie please could you add me to the list

I had ivf and my test date is 5th march


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Wow a busy day on the thread!

Welcome to Lindseyvr, JuJu74, Sasha1973, Daisypops, sjjchatteron, JJ1, ceesaw and littlemols (and to anyone i missed lots of posts today!)

I cant remember who has tested early and got a bfn, i just wanted to say like Catie_s i tested prior to and on OTD and got BFN although on OTD the HCG blood test showed a level of 109!  Remember OTD is set for a reason 

Sending   and lots of                all around

Donna


----------



## Blue sky

Interesting link, thought I'd share it www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/index.html

Frankie, stay positive. After drinking so much water, it's normal for line to be fainter...


xxx


/links


----------



## Oscarnel

AlanaS don't worry you still have time to get a BFP. I'm dreadding my OTD. Absolutely dredding it. 

Thanks for the symptoms link Blue Sky, I've now been through it with a fine tooth comb marking off the symptoms I have and don't have. My sore throat has gone. Today I have realy bad abdominal pain. What fun!


Can I ask what dp and dt mean? - they weren't on the abbreviation list.


----------



## AlanaS

Evening Ladies, lots happening on here today!

My OTD is Saturday which would be 18 dpo. As today is 14 dpo I really thought something would show up - Catie_S and Donna Marie if you don't mind me asking - how may DPO was your OTD?

I haven't heard of embyro glue - going to look that up striaght away!

Do many people have frosties as a back up? Unfortunately I only had 1 fertilised so dont have any in reserve, I am in NI and you only get 1 go on the NHS, we are on the waiting list, but probably won't get to the top until Nov/Dec which just seems so long away and i don't think we have the funds to pay for another private treatment.

A


----------



## Martha Moo

Oscarnel said:


> Can I ask what dp and dt mean? - they weren't on the abbreviation list.


do you mean dpt
if say it stands for days past transfer

eg OTD is 14dpt equates to OTD is 14 days past transfer


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I am 5 day transfer OTD 9 march


----------



## Oscarnel

Hi Donna,
Frenchie said "I tested 10dp2dt BUT my otd is 19 days not 14 days" What does it mean in this context? Sorry Frenchie, I could just ask you!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Oscarnel

Frenchie means I tested 10 days past 2 day transfer my otd is 19 days not 14 days 
I assume her clinic have asked her to test 19 days past egg collection not 14 days past egg collection

Donna


----------



## frenchie999

Yep that right!


----------



## AlanaS

Oscarnel - it means 10 days past 2 day transfer which is the same as 14 dpo (days past ovulation) - well that is my understanding anyway.

Different clinic's seen to have different time frames for testing, the 2ww would suggest 14 days but some clinics seem to be 16 or 18 days ( or even 19days as per Frankies).


----------



## AlanaS

Sorry didn' t mean to repeat the same answer - it is moving so fast on here.

Does everyone get a blood test at their clinic - my clinic never mentioned it, they just gave me a HPT and told me to phone with the result?

The fact that you can get a different result with the blood test worries me slightly, i am going away on a Hen Weekend this weekend (i tried to get out of it when i realised it was going to be my OTD, but the numbers are low and i really don't feel like i can let everyone down, plus the flight was expensive!) and if the result is negative I would probably (read definately) have a drink, but i don't want to drink and then subsequently find i am pregnant!

Obviously i know the simple answer is just don't drink - but it has been so long... i would love a mojito (or 2)!


----------



## Oscarnel

Thanks Frenchie and Donna! I'm totally new to this. 

You deserve a Mojito AlanaS! My clinic want me to do a blood test on day 14, hang on.... that's 11dp3dt! (I'm learning) But I can't go in becasue it's too far away (3 hours on the train) so I told them I'd do a home test and if it was positive I would make an appointment the following week. They seemed happy with that - if that's any help. 

I'm worried that 14 days is still too soon and I might not have enought HGC.


----------



## munchbunch

Alanas. I haven't been offered blood test at clinic, just told to do a HPT on OtD . Go and enjoy yourself this weekend girlie! Life is too short x x


----------



## mumily08

Hi ladies I just thought I would say u can go to u r local gp and request a blood test u can xplain ur situation and I should not c u they wouldn't do it I think u probably ab to wait a week for a result but it could possibly work out a lot better xxx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Hi ladies, can i join you on the dreaded 2WW?

I had a 5 day blast put back on Sunday and i'm trying very hard not to read anything into every little cramp and twinge! 

The OTD i have worked out is the 5th March (2 weeks after EC), although clinic have said the 8th...

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Tinky27

Hi Ceesaw,

I phoned the clinic three times today but nobody phoned me back! I'm 16DPO and negative but I'm scared to stop the pessarys without the clinics say so!

That's the nhs for you I guess! 

I'm so disappointed but its such a comfort to know you girls understand exactly how I feel.

Hugs for you all x x x


----------



## mumily08

Can I ask a question also has anyone had sex during the waitxx


----------



## munchbunch

Mumily08 - my clinic advise no sex during 2ww, so. Didn't x


----------



## Sasha1973

Hi mumily

I'm on my 2ww and my partner and I have agreed not to have sex these 2 weeks! We asked the clinic and they said be 'normal' however they also said 'don't do anything that you could regret or blame yourself with if you get a negative test result. We decided even though we would just be 'doing it' anyway if we weren't on IVF we just weren't prepared to take the risk whilst on our 2ww.


----------



## Tinky27

I didnt have sex during the 2ww. I was glad for the rest after I'd ovulated!!
It's a relief to know you've done all you can! 
I was on ovulation induction though 
x x x


----------



## mumily08

Thank you ladies no me and my hubby haven't but I didn't no if it was normal we are scared it could ruin our chances thank u for u r replys xx


----------



## BabsK

Hi everyone,

This thread is fast moving !

I've been feeling AF like & dull aches down there all afternoon. I'm hoping its a good sign as I'm 2dp5dt of 2 blasts.

Xx


----------



## Oscarnel

My clinic said the same as Sasha's. Be normal, but we agreed not to have sex in case we regretted it. I've also given up hot baths, berocca, caffeine and hot water bottles on my tummy.


----------



## Tinky27

I would just check with your clinic Hun, they'll give you the best advice. Good luck for your cycle x x x


----------



## mumily08

That's good hun go u I'm having warm plain baths no bubbles as clinic said it's not good having no caffeine and trying to rest as much as I can xxx


----------



## Oscarnel

Thanks Mummily. What's everyone else given up?


----------



## Sasha1973

I have also given up caffeine and hot baths. I did have caffeine withdrawal headaches for the first 24 hours and in hindsight wished I'd given it up weeks ago but stuck to it and feel better for it now.


----------



## frenchie999

We had sex but only because I'd convinced myself it was a bfn, oops! And I've been having bubble baths :/ 
Have gave up alcohol and caffeine tho


----------



## Tinky27

My partner gave up smoking months ago. This month we gave up alcohol, chocolate, caffeine, basically anything unhealthy!!
We even ate organic only foods!
Didn't make any difference for us this month, but as its my birthday I'm enjoying some much needed vino. Need. A pick me up after my negative today :-(


----------



## Tinky27

Any girls with pcos diet is extremely important.


----------



## catie_s

Wow - busy thread tonight!
Alana - my otd was 14 days after a 2 day transfer so worked out at 16 days past ovulation (which was the day of EC - which was actually on Halloween -explains a lot about my daughter!!!   )
Tinky - I hope you feel a bit better hunny, take the time to cry  
Just wanted to say welcome to Rachelhudson - I just read your signature, I think you sound really brave and want to wish you lots of  
Re -   on the day of transfer the dr told us to avoid it for 2-3 days but after that to resume a normal way of life. As he pointed out, people that get pregnant naturally dont just have sex once a month!!!
I have given up caffeine and alcohol but that's all - I ate a load of chocolate today cause I was feeling upset - oops!!!
Anyway - another day down in the 2WW torture  xxxx


----------



## larka

We got told no sex for the first 6 weeks!!!!!   Don't think we'll manage that long but going to try to refrain for the 2ww at least!
Also given up caffeine & alcohol. DH 's birthday on 12th and I'm treating him to a posh steak restaurant. OTD is 10th so if bfn then I'm going for rare steak and a bottle of red wine, bfp and it'll be well done steak and an orange juice but def   either way (6weeks no way!!!)


----------



## catie_s

Larka - LOL!! I must admit during my pregnancy with my daughter I was originally too frightened to   as I had bleeding in my 1st trimester but when I got to 37 weeks I pretty much demanded it to get things moving - not the easiest of tasks I can promise you   If we are lucky enough to get a BFP this time, I will hopefully be a lot more relaxed!


----------



## wales06

Ive given up caffeine fizzy drinks alcohol and baths just shower now. Also housework lol


----------



## catie_s

Wales - I hear you with the housework!!!


----------



## Oscarnel

No sex for 6 weeks?? Seriously. You should become a nun with will power like that!

My DH has been really good with the housework... which is maybe another reason to put off the test!


----------



## smiling angel

Can I join the March 2ww please? I am due to test 16dp5dt and that is March 7th! I had 1 5 day blastie transferred!


----------



## Oscarnel

What's pcos diet?

Have also read Rachel's biog. Good luck girl. My DH needed micro tese but if this doesn't work I need to go with a doner.


----------



## smiling angel

Hi All. Just did a test and its BFP bt I'm only 7days post 5 day blastie transfer - what do you think? So scared to be happy


----------



## frenchie999

Angel I did mine 10dp2dt so 12 days after collection so I know exactly how u feel right now! Congratulations you are pregnant, scary isn't it?! Xx


----------



## catie_s

Oscarnel - my sister has pcos (polycystic ovaries) and she follows quite a strict diet, no dairy, no white bread/potatoes/pasta - only whole grains and brown rice etc. It is all linked to the insulin that the body produces when you eat certain foods. She has a book on it, it also advises no alcohol or caffeine and just drinking water! She has lost 2 stone since she started it! I dont have her willpower! x


----------



## catie_s

Angel! Lets hope this is a lucky month!!!!


----------



## Oscarnel

Thanks Catie, my DH's sister has pcos and diabetes, I wonder if she knows about it. 

Congratulations Angel!! Because of your BFP my DH has just cracked under the pressure and has set off to the shops to buy a test! 
Whether I take it or not is another matter...


----------



## rachelmono

Wow! What a busy day on here... Only just managed to catch up! 

Welcome to the new ladies, nice to have you with us! 

Angel - congrats!! Sounds like a bfp to me! 

Alana - sorry Hun to hear you news bit it's not your otd yet is it? Keep thinking positive as lots of people seem to get bfp later

I have given up alcohol, no perfume (read that somewhere!) and only two cups of caffeine tea a day. My clinic just said no extremes of temperature (so can tell dh that heating should be on all the time!) and no excessive exercise. Haven't really felt like going to gym or anything.

I have pcos but no weight prob but did try a low GL diet, which my acupuncturist recommended, it's very healthy! 

I've had rubbish day and been pretty weepy today ... Guess that is just the hormones.... Really want Friday to be here now. 

Hope everyone else is ok
Xxxx


----------



## smiling angel

Thanks rachelmono, Catie, oscarnel and frenchie. I'm still very scared though. Last time I had a fresh transfer had a bfp 10p5dt and then lost it a few days later so you can understand my feelings... Last night I has very strong cramps which I can see from this forum can be a great sign so hopefully. If I can get through the next week ill be much more comfortable. Flying tomorrow to the UK so on aspirin but again see on this forum that its ok to fly! This time I'm less stressed and did acupuncture. Almost 6 years trying so it would be a dream come true c
Rachel I hope you feel better although a good cry can be great therapy!
Catie best of luck if you do the test everything crossed for you!


----------



## swaps

when i wake up in morning i remember that i had dreamt that we had sex. and in morning i saw that everyone is talking abt it only. 

my clinic says not to do for atleast 6 weeks. so we are not.


----------



## Blue sky

Seems very positive Angel. I would test now each day and see if line gets darker...

I had naughty dream this morning too!

Rachelmono, hope you ave a better day. Remember your hormones are over he place and they make you feel funny.

Babs, that seems lie a good signn 

I have given up caffine, perfume and sex too.listening to Zita West everyday which is really good.

I have booked a cleaner for tomorrowand a professional cleaner on Friday for oven, while I sit back and relax.

My OTD is approaching!!


----------



## swaps

now in early morning i feel ache in my boobs. but after sometimes all gone. right now i m feelin nothing. i too have given up caffeine intake. sometimes in my tummy a little cramp happens. 

blue sky i m not gonna test because i have to tell to my DH to bring it. and i dont want to give him hope. 

lets see what comes in this journey.


----------



## Blue sky

Sending you sticky vibes Swaps  

xxx


----------



## littlemols

BabsK said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> This thread is fast moving !
> 
> I've been feeling AF like & dull aches down there all afternoon. I'm hoping its a good sign as I'm 2dp5dt of 2 blasts.
> 
> Xx


Babsk - I'm having exactly the same as you! Your not alone and it's awful not knowing what it is!


----------



## littlemols

Congrats smiling angel! Fingers xxxxx for you!


----------



## smiling angel

Hey bluesky. I actually did one of those clear blue digital ones and it said 1-2 weeks pregnant. I am going to do another test tomorrow or Friday and see what happens although already the butterflies in my tummy are outrageous!! I'm feeling a little positive now so hopefully x


----------



## Blue sky

Hi Angel, sounds very encouraging!! Fingers crossed or you   

Hoping today will fly by. 

I am getting feelings in my tummy but don't know whether it is AF on the way. She is due Monday.

Is anyone here doing an unmedicated or natural cycle? I just wondered what your CM was like?


----------



## Evie2013

Hi everyone, 

I'm now 14dp5dt and last night I had some light pink watery bleeding from down below, I have been quite irritated by the progesterone gels and thought perhaps it was just that, but then it started going reddy/brown and looked like the end of a period. I have been terrified all night that AF would be here by the morning but now nothing? I'm not sure what this means, phoned the clinic and they said to test on otd (Sunday) and let them know as could go either way.

I'm in bits now as I don't know what this means, has anyone got any advice or had this before?

Thanks girls x


----------



## daisypops

Congratulations Smiling Angel!

I'm driving myself crazy analysing every twinge!  I spent the whole of yesterday with a nasty pain on the left side kind of behind my pubic bone which made me think it was game over but i'm still in week one of the 2ww. However today I've woken up with no symptoms at all - even my (.)(.) aren't as painful as they have been.


----------



## swaps

thanks a lot blue sky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
sending all the same


----------



## swaps

oh i forget to tell that again i m feeling the same light chair or room spinning. is it because the progesterone or because i need a sleep. 
has anyone feeling the same as i do


----------



## swaps

in the last icsi the AF comes after the BECG test. mine was 30 days cyle. and also earlier i mentioned i did not feel any cramps in my tummy before the AF  but the slight ache in the lower back.
my lower back is not hurting me.
oh one more thing could u all pl tell where u r from (i mean the country atleast) 
++++++++++
i m 9dp2dt


----------



## fcmjm

Hi everyone, I'm new to this site but finding reading all the posts really helpful.

I had a 5 day blast put back on 20.02, I started to spot as of the 22.02 and haven't stopped yet, OTD is 01.03 so only a few more days, spotting hasn't been bad but it started two days after transfer so i'm not hopeful, cramping here and there but just not sure how to feel about everything, i swing between negativity and then thinking well there's nothing I can do and what will be will be.
We have one 5 day blast frozen which was a bonus, i have a AMH of 91!! our clinic were really shocked as they've only had a few of us with such a high amh level.

Congrats to all those will bnp, and good lick to those all waiting otd. x


----------



## ceesaw

Morning all

Just a quickie from me

Smiling angel - all sounds very positive if you'll excuse the pun!

Swaps - I'm in Devon, England. 

Fcmjm - welcome!

Evie - maybe the bleeding is due to your cervix being irritated by the gels? Stay positive. There are lots of women that have bleeding in pregnancy. When I had mine I was told by EPAS that it's more common than not having bleeding!

Hello to everyone else, will pop back later got some bills to pay & cake to eat!

Ceesaw


----------



## BabsK

LittleMols - I had it through the night & still now. Rather than cramping, I'd call it the dull AF ache. It's slightly in my lower back too.
How many dpt are you & how many embies!
Xx


----------



## catie_s

Evie - When my friend was pregnant she had pink spotting that turned brown jsut before OTD and then she went on to get a positive test and have a little boy. When I was pregnant, I had bleeding throughout my 1st trimester and the Dr told me it is very common, especially after IVF. Not long to wait now, keep  
Sweep - I am from Scotland but I live in France. I have a sore back today! Im a bit worried now I've read your post!
Bluesky - I did a FET, I didnt do injections but I took estrogen and progestrogene tablets. I have weird CM like just before ovulation. I googled it and it says extra estrogen causes this so if your FET is natural, I would say its a good sign since estrogen levels rise in pregnancy.
Welcome Fcmjm - Im EXACTLY the same as you - one minute   and the next   it's all the hormones! You should read back through to a post by Evie a few pages ago, she had a good way of putting it all in perspective
Ceesaw - enjoy the cake  
AFM - I have come out in a red, itchy rash like eczema on my arms and chest. It is burny and driving me crazy. Not sure whether to use the cream I use for when I get eczema on my hand?? I think it must be caused by all the hormones - aaargh, just want this 2WW over and to know one way or another!!
Catie xxx


----------



## Blue sky

Oh Catie, a rash how odd! Think that may be a reaction to the hormonal changes. I've got no CM at moment, was hoping for lots though...

Fcmjm, that sounds like a good sign  . Congrats on being PUPO!


I thought I had funny tummy feelings but all went after trip to loo.

xxx


----------



## catie_s

Bluesky - it's driving me crazy!! Im sure it must be the hormones - they have a lot to answer for!!! Your post made me laugh cause I remember on my last cycle getting in this huge panic that I was having massive cramps and it was all over, my mum told me to go to the loo and when I came back, red faced, I had to admit the cramps had gone - again, I blame the hormones   xx


----------



## swaps

okay about the cramp, when i go for loo at that time also this little cramp happens. 

it seems that we all from distant country but in same roller coaster. 

god...........
i think today in lunch i ate extra, coz till evening its feeling that its in my mouth. burning sensation. 
catie, ceesaw, bluesky i dont know should i order the sticks............ 
i m horrified. ok leave it i will not. 
catie rashes?? take care of that dear.


----------



## wales06

Congratulations smiling angel  

My tests have just been delivered so need will power now  
Af due tomorrow so if shes not here in the morning will poss test then or wait till Friday morning. Fingers crossed xxxc


----------



## mumily08

Good ladies who testin well 2day day 4past 5day blast transfer iv had loads of sick feeling head and very emotional keep cry in for no reason and cramps still there this normal any1 no xx


----------



## wales06

Congratulations smiling angel  

My tests have just been delivered so need will power now  
Af due tomorrow so if shes not here in the morning will poss test then or wait till Friday morning. Fingers crossed xxxc


----------



## Jenba

Hi Ladies, haven't really had chance to post on here but i have been reading all your posts!

Just wondering if anyone is feeling the same as me...iv got cramps, my boobs are sore and today i have developed a lovely lingering headache! I'm 8dp3dt, is it normal to be feeling this way...I'm starting to panic that AF is going to make an appearance! xxx


----------



## Blue sky

Ooh wales06, I have everything crossed for you!!

Frankie, how are you? Did you do the test again Hun?

Mumily and swaps, I think our symptoms are completely normal  


Catie ha ha I know what you mean, it becomes obsessive symptom-spotting

xxx


----------



## fcmjm

to be honest i think we all feel at times like AF is just going to make an appearance, i've thought that since d2pt when i started to spot and that was 6 days ago, feeling pretty rubbish now, could be af could be all the hormones we're pumping into out bodies, which have been through a lot in the last few weeks, just hang in there x


----------



## wales06

Jenba they all sound perfectly normal hun. Easier said than done I know but try and relax or it will drive you mad. You haven't got long to go now if your 8 days past xxx


----------



## wales06

Thank you blue sky xxx


----------



## swaps

as for now (here it is night) no feeling from afternoon. perfectly ok. 
i think its a bad sign. ??
fingers crossed and pray to god that please pl pl pl .
anyway trying to be normal and staying positive.
bye and good night.


----------



## Evie2013

Hi ladies,

Spoken to clinic and they say the 'spotting' I've had is really common and not to worry unless I have pain and lots of fresh red bleeding, so feeling a little bit better. Was convinced AF had arrived and it was all over, but guess there is still hope yet. Otd is Sunday..still feels ages away! Anyone else testing Sunday? Will be 18dp5dt which seems really late to me but will do as I'm told.

Afm, got no more loss down below since last night, feel exhausted and keep having to go to bed to have a power nap, boobs feel like they are really nervy.. sore and keep getting shooting pains around the sides, getting occasional tummy cramps but think it's constipation (sorry tmi!) and a bit headachy too. Feel sick, dizzy and 'full up' from the minute I wake up, gone off just about everything except apples, cake and wotsits, can't eat in the evenings as feel too sick. DH having to make me my food as can't stomach making it myself! Everything makes me nauseous. 

Hoping these are all good signs, probably still just the progesterone so ignoring them until Sunday...

How everyone is holding out okay, getting close now ladies so hang in there and stay strong!!
Praying for good news for March xx

Evie x


----------



## frenchie999

Evie Ive still got brown/red spotting but no cramps, apparently its normal, i hope so, need this little bean to stay with me! Done another test today, im 14 days past egg collection and its positive  still my otd isnt till monday, so 19 days since egg collection, they are torturing me!!!!

Good luck those testing!!!

x


----------



## catie_s

Evie - glad you feel better, those symptoms all sound very positive, got everything crossed for you!!!
Wales - Good Luck with the testing    
Jenba - those sound like classic 2ww symptoms, its such a nightmare isnt it - we just have to wait, it really is like a slow form of torture! Can you tell Im not very patient  
Swaps - try not to worry hunny, another day down and 1 day closer to OTD
Lots of   to all xxxxx


----------



## Blue sky

Evie, my OTD is Sunday too but I'm testing a day early on Saturday.. I don't have any symptoms. Yours sound positive.

Frenchie, good news that you are still getting a positive pregnancy result  

Nearly another day over, yay

xxx


----------



## Evie2013

Here's hoping we both get Bfp's Bluesky!!
I'm waiting til Sunday as got to phone clinic Monday so no point doing it early and then I can't call them if it's positive or will ruin my weekend if negative.

Back to work Monday either way, need it cos I'm going stir crazy at home!

Evie x


----------



## Evie2013

How are you doing Carrie74? 

Not long now??!! I'm really nervous but just wanted you to know that I'm thinking of you!

Good luck and please post sunday and let me know xx

Evie


----------



## BabsK

Hi ladies,

I've had a strong and sharp pinching sensation this afternoon on the left in the ovary kind of area. For once I know I'm definitely not imagining it!

Frenchie - did you ever have anything like this at all?

Xx


----------



## Roodkate

Evie,

You are so funny, apples, cake and wotsits! I think you have a touch of mild OHSS.....can be a sign of early BFP...


----------



## Evie2013

Ha Ha Roodcate!!

Had ohss last cycle so wouldn't surprise me!! 

Just feel so sick all the time and I think it's the acid in the apples and the strong flavour of the wotsits that help!! I just love cake... No other reason really!!
Also loving garlic mashed potatoes and gravy, not a fan of meat at the mo however...couldn't even go to the deli counter the other day to get some for hubby, smell of it made me want to puke!!

Just sent hubby to tesco as have run out of wotsits!! 

Evie x


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi ladies,

Some familiar names on here already but want to introduce myself to those I haven't met on other threads  

I've just had my transfer today so hoping I can join you guys on the madness...

Mixed emotions the past few days, had my EC on monday and only got 7 eggs, had that dreaded call yesterday morming and discovered that only 2 had fertilised so they booked me in for a 2 day transfer, I felt like I'd been ripped apart... Surely this can't work if I've only got 2dt??

Anyway they are both back on board & here I am, in a strange state of happiness, anxiousness & exhaustion   and this is only the beginning! 

I'm going to do the best job I can at staying positive and will get catching up with how all you lovely ladies...

How exciting is it that the first few will already be testing on Friday!!   

Good luck to you all and lets get spreading the   xxxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

DONNA PLEASE CAN YOU ADD ME, IVF, TRANSFER 27th feb, OTD 12th MARCH


----------



## catie_s

Hi Bambibaby,
Just to give you some hope, on my 2nd icsi cycle I had a 2 day transfer and she is now sleeping in her cot next door. 2 days can work!!!! I know that we set our hearts on blastos being best but sometimes that little embie is best back inside, we just have to trust that the drs know what they are doing. Keep  
Evie, I think the sickness is a good sign, Im getting excited for you, I think it might very well be a BFP!!! Got everything crossed xxxxx


----------



## Carrie74

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is ok, it's so hard to keep up on here isn't it? Or is it just my bird brain!!

Evie- When I got a BFP with my little boy I had one wipe of pinky/ brown stuff and then tested positive. It all sounds really positive sweetie, especially with your other symptoms. Big hugs not long now!

I'm having up and down days. Symptoms for me are nausea, massive boobs, getting sharp shoots of pain in sides of boobs sometimes, spot things have appeared on nipples (sorry tmi), lower back ache, veins prominent on tummy and groin, on and off cramping, tiredness and can't face milky drinks! Who knows!!!! Could be the pessaries, flipping things!!

On the negative side, was up in the night with awful cramps, didn't feel quite like AF cramps, can't describe it very well. Cramps were very low and almost went down the legs a bit. Also quite high up, felt like it was going round in a circle when uterus would be. I was convinced I would go to the loo and AF would have come but it didn't!

Not long Evie as you say.

Congratulations to those with BFPs already and good luck to everyone else testing soon.

Big hugs xx


----------



## Evie2013

Hi Carrie74,

Glad your okay. You have such similar symptoms to me! How weird... I had same shooting pains last night and would have put money on AF being there, but no? Same funny boobs too!

Here's hoping we both get a Bfp!!

Evie x


----------



## bambibaby12

Catie_s - thank you so much for that, I do feel better today and more positive, on nature that's where they are anyway so it works then ;-) good luck for this cycle, will be keeping everything crossed for you xx

Carrie - wow those symptoms sound very promising to me... It's sounding like a BFP   xx

Evie - keeping everything crossed for your OTD. Your symptoms are sounding good too xx


----------



## smiling angel

Hi Donnamarie - can you put me in please for March 7th??


----------



## smiling angel

Hey Bambibaby - try and stay positive - I see loads of threads here with people with 2 day embies all getting preggers so stay positive my girl!


----------



## Blue sky

Bambibaby, my neighbour had a 2dt and is now 13 weeks pregnant! She is coming to see me tonight. I hope I am ok with it...

Carrie, Evie, very encouraging.

I'm still feeling totally normal. Sometimes I think I feel something in my tummy but it is so brief, that I don't know whether I imagined it.

I am now 9dp3dt.... Not too much longer to wait.

Xxx


----------



## ceesaw

Bambibaby - I had 2dt on first IVF & my DS is currently doing a Cars jigsaw. It can & does happen. 

Lots of symptoms sounding positive for you ladies. Not long until your test day. Stay  

C


----------



## smiling angel

Oh Frenchie - that sounds great - positive all the way for you!!


----------



## smiling angel

Hi Evie2013 - try not to worry although I know its hard - every twinge I have I feel like AF (by the way what literally does AF mean??) is coming. I thought I had the latest time given 16dp5dt but you are 18 days! I'm a disaster for testing early but its me panicking! Best of luck for Sunday!


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks girls, I can't believe how many people actually have 2 day transfers and get BFPs... You are helping restore my PMA so thank you  

Smiling angel - good luck for the 7th, not long now, hope you're feeling ok xx

Blue sky - I can imagine its bizarre and I bet your mind almost plays tricks on you. Not long now though, final hurdle   xx

Ceesaw - ahhh these are the stories I love to hear... Congrats on your DS and good luck for this cycle xx


----------



## frenchie999

Mines a 2dt  I'm a bit worried now tho as I'm bleeding and have af cramps :/ x


----------



## wendyd99

Hi - can I join please!!

I had ET today on 2 day transfer and test is on 13th March.......

Thank you, and good luck to everyone.
x


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi frenchie my fellow 2dt buddy ;-))
How many days pt are you? When's your test day? I'm sure you will be fine and that's just the embie bedding in   xx

Wendy - hey, I had a 2 day transfer today too!! Congrats on being PUPO xx


----------



## wales06

Frenchie hang in there hun and rest up im sure it will be ok  

AF. Stands for aunt flo  

Afm af due tomorrow    hope she stays away xx


----------



## frenchie999

I'm 12dp2dt so you'd think otd was today, nope it's Monday next week!

I tested positive 10dp and still am now 

Just a bit scared of this bleeding, it's not bad but it's there 

X


----------



## wendyd99

Woo hoo - today was a good day, good vibes coming your way bambibaby!!! (and everyone else of course) 

Yup, PUPO

Wendy
x


----------



## Roodkate

Lie down and keep calm frenchie,

Lots of people on here have a wee bit of bleeding.  

And cyber sticky vibes to us all  

Bamibaby, special welcome to your 2ww x


----------



## catie_s

Thanks bambibaby - lets keep   that our 2 days behave themselves and we are celebrating some good news soon -   March is a lucky month for us!!!
Carrie - wow, you sound like another bfp too - I think you and Evie are going to be celebrating soon!!!
Frenchie - try not to worry, as mentioned before spotting and light bleeding is v common, especially in twin pregnancies, the main thing is that you are testing positive. As I said before my friend bled few days before OTD and went on to have a little boy and I had 2 quite big bleeds in my 1st trimester but Lilia arrived here safe and sound. My sister in law has twins and she had bleeding and cramping on and off up to 12 weeks - it really does happen a lot 
Welcome Wendy - another 2 day transfer here too  
Wales - Good Luck for tomorrow!!!     
Almost another day down  
Catie xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Frenchie - I know it's easy for me to say but you will be fine, stay calm, you've still got your BFP so congrats xx

Wales - fingers crossed AF doesn't show her ugly face too xx

Roodkate - hello, glad to see your ok. You seem to be coping ok. How are u finding the 2ww, any symptoms yet??xx

Catie - really hope March is our special month, it is Spring so natural that all things are now growing and lambs are born...   xx


Ooh also ladies, I stupidly forgot to ask about to do/not to do. I am right in thinking that no baths allowed on 2ww right? Any other tips you BFP ladies would like to share?? xx


----------



## Roodkate

No sex either bambibaby. My clinic also said no alcohol (who are the people who are off for a bevvie) reduce caffeine and eat healthy....

Well I am swollen, nauseous, had bad pain and am now signed off work for a week.....much like Evie, but not as sicky, and no wotsits involved to date!!!


----------



## bambibaby12

Roodkate - thanks for that, sounds like you are having a tough ol time, hope you're feeling better tomorrow xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

WOW its been a busy day! 10 pages to read through lol  Lovely to see the support on this thread i have to say 

Welcome to our new ladies today fcmjm, RachelHudson, Smiling Angel, Bambibaby12 and Wendyd99 (and anyone i might have missed!)

On the 2 day transfer chat, i have had 2 day transfer twice, both BFP and both i started bleeding day 9 and day 10 
My little one is in bed now lol 

Wales, i hope that your AF stays away

only one more day until our offical testing begins        for lots of BFP

Sending   and                                          all around

Donna


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks Donna, it really helps hearing these success stories and the support on these threads is amazing. Couldn't imagine doing this journey without ff and these ladies


----------



## rachelmono

So much activity! But lots of positive things going on and sounds like quite a few good signs for people - which is so nice!! 

I'm still feeling pretty low ... Only one more day until test day but I'm really struggling to be honest. I just feel so emotional .... I think cause my only experience has been bfn I just can't feel that anything will be different this time. These were our last frosties and I feel like we will be back to square one if it fails again .... And with no nhs funding in our area it all seems so unfair

Sorry to be so negative ... I really hope everyone is coping ok 

Xx


----------



## frenchie999

Thanks Donna, the doctor has jut rang me back and as it is for now I should try not to worry but if it gets heavier and painful they want me to go back and asses it. Hopefully wont come to that   I've got the bfp I wanted and I might lose it, I wish I'd never tested early and is be none the wiser  x


----------



## Oscarnel

Catie, I have a rash too! Its onthe inside of my forearms and on my waist at either side. Really itchy. So I googled it and found this:
http://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/whose-body/skin-rashy.aspx

It occurs in 1 out of 150 and usually with multiples. Now I know you can make anything a symptom, but this is definitely not related to the progesterone so I'm taking it as a good thing.

/links


----------



## debiw5

Hi there, 

Can you add me in please. Embryo transfer was 25th Febuary  
Test date ( find out ) 9th March
Praying for a wee baby !!!  
Hope everyone else is ok and gets a positive result too xxx
First time posting on here after reading through everything for weeks.


----------



## smiling angel

Oh so much going on with everyone! I swear every time I go to the loo and every twinge scares the jeebers out of me! Anyway all seems to be fine. 7 more days and counting. Praying for you all tonight. Sleep tight girlies and embies, stay snug x


----------



## swaps

hi ladies this thread is going faster.


----------



## Blue sky

Hi Debi, welcome aboard!!

Frenchie, it sounds like you are having emotional battle. Stay positive and sending you sticky vibes   


A rash is a new one to me but from the link this looks Lisa v encouraging sign girls  

Oh Rachel, I am sorry to hear you are v low. Stay positive and remember you ate pUPO

I would've definitely recommend zita west audits designed for post ET and 2 ww. I put a track on when I am feeling particularly down.

Wales, good luck!!!!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Praying for a miracle x2

Hi ladies ..

I have not been on for a while, I had to reset my profile! 

Any way here I am 1 week in to the 2ww, it has gone quicker than expected 1 week to go   for the news I deem of

I can see there is allot of congratulation to, let's see some BFP on the HOF tomorrow how exciting 

AFM I've had cramps and twinges pretty much since Tuesday however nothing on knicker watch (tmi) ! Thinking its the dreaded progesterone playing tricks? 

Xx


----------



## swaps

rachelmono i also have the same feeling coz till date no BFP happened in my life. still hoping for miracle

frenchie u just take proper rest and dont worry, u already got the BFP. so stick on that and feel that way only

still not feeling anything as u people are feeling. anyway i m trying to stay +ve.


----------



## bambibaby12

Morning ladies!!

Can not believe there are 5 who will already be testing tomorrow, keeping everything crossed for you all     xx

Rachelmono - please don't be down, you are nearly there now! Have you tested at all or have u been strong and holding out for tomorrow?? Good luck hunny xx

Debiw5 - hello and welcome. Not long really until your OTD. How are you feeling a few days into the 2ww, guess its too early for any symptoms??xx

Bluesky - glad you agree with the Zita west CDs, I used it before EC and it sent me to sleep which can only be a good thing right?? Hope u are feeling ok xx

AFM - one day in and a long way to go but I already love this PUPO bubble.. Good luck to everybody xx


----------



## AlanaS

Morning Ladies. Welcome to all the newbies, so much activity sincce I was last on!

Frenchie - I hope you are resting, try not to worry.

Good luck with all today's testers!

AFM, I did another test this morning 14dp2dt and it was negative again, so it looks like my lonesome valentines embie wasn't to be  I am currently sitting in the airport waiting for a flight to London for a work meeting and feel strangely ok. Think Tuesdays BFN has prepared me. The OTD the clinic gave me is Sat so will test again then, but the chances of a positive are incredibly slim, even the nurse at the clinic said herself that the result would be accurate today.

Not sure what to do now, should I stop the pessaries?


----------



## Blue sky

Hi Alana, so sorry to hear your news. But you have not reached OTD   it's not all over until the fat lady sings so keep taking the pessaries until OTD.

Bambi, sounds like zita west worked a treat for you  

AFM, nothing whatsoever, no symptoms...

xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Bluesky - just a bit of PMA for you. My friend who came to ET with me yesterday, she has a 3yr old from a 2dt and she said she didn't get any symptoms during the 2ww or in pregnancy at all so please don't give up. Not everyone gets symptoms    xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Ooh Alana - sorry I did mean to say, keep taking your pessaries until OTD, it ain't over yet   xx


----------



## ceesaw

Alana - don't stop pessaries yet. Stay positive sweetie.


----------



## daisypops

Morning girls,
Not feeling very positive today. Woken up with the usual AF pains low down and in my thighs (particularly after going to the loo -sorry TMI!!) - the same as every month. I'm on day 7 of 2ww so still got another week to go yet. Feel like its over already with these familiar aches and pains.  

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## AlanaS

Thanks for the positive vibes ladies.

The fat lady hasn't sung yet but I feel she is defo warming up!!


----------



## Blue sky

Ahhh thanks Bambi    

Daisy pops, stay positive Hun. You are doing so well and these can be completely normal pains so try not to worry. 

Sending lots of positive vibes to everyone. 

    

Very nearly POAS this morning but decided couldn't bear to deal with results on my own, if it is a no so hangin on until Saturday.

xxx


----------



## mumily08

hi ladies im feeling very low today stil feelin very sick but im feelin asif its not worked and i feel devestated im 6 days in and i really dont no what todo i carnt get it out of my head xxx


----------



## daisypops

Mumily - I know how you're feeling. I also feel very down today and I'm only half way through this horrible 2ww. Don't feel any different to normal pre menstrual symtoms so cried my eyes out this morning coz I'm convinced it hasn't worked.


----------



## mumily08

hi daisypops awww huni u made me cry aswel i feel bit differant but keep wanting to   now this horrible xxxxx


----------



## catie_s

Alana   as others have said, its not OTD yet so keep  , we're all rooting for your little valentines embie xxx
Bluesky - Also to give you hope - I had every symptom going on my 1st cycle and it was BFN then had absolutely ZERO symptoms when I was pregnant with my daughter! It's a cruel fact that AF symptoms and early pregnancy symptoms are very similar - just to mess with our heads even more - but the fact that you have no symptoms can be a good thing! Remember that every cycle is totally different, we just have to wait it out till OTD    
Mumily and Daisypops - I am exactly the same, very teary and emotions all over the place. These hormones have a lot to answer for. Sending you big   hang in there girls xxx
Frenchie - how are you today hunny? Has the spotting stopped?
Wales - Did you decide to test today? Im getting muddled as so much going on on here but thought you mentioned you might be testing today? 
 to all xxxxx


----------



## frenchie999

Spotting has stopped, so scared its chemical :/ dunno what to do with myself! X


----------



## mumily08

thank you catie its horrible isnt it my mind all ver shop xxxx are any of u testin early can i ask n if so what is the earliest u would test xxxx


----------



## catie_s

Frenchie - Im sure if it was chemical you would have bleeding like a period! It sounds like just light spotting and totally normal xxx


----------



## catie_s

mumily - Im not sure if I will test early, didnt on last 2 cycles but not sure I can wait this time round. How old were your embies when they were put back? You dont have to wait as long to test if they were 5 days but you usually need to wait about 12 for a 2 day xxxx


----------



## frenchie999

Catie my heart skipped a beat then, I'm hoping someone would say those words! Thank u, the worrying defo doesn't get any better afterthe 2ww!!

Alana defo wait till your otd x


----------



## mumily08

hey catie im 22 and had 5day blasto put back last sat so how early do u think i cud test i have 1st response test which say u can test 6 days early b4 ur period due xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Mummily & daisypops, don't despair, as I mentioned to bluesy my friend who now has a little girl from a 2dt didn't have any symptoms at all so you could just be one of the lucky ones. I know I am speaking from a newbie & almost naive place. This is my first ever 2ww and so I'm sure like you I will want every symptom going and will drive myself insane when I get to your place but please stay positive, you're nearly there and doing so well xx


----------



## mumily08

thank u bambi this is my 1st 2ww aswel hun hard xxx


----------



## bambibaby12




----------



## mumily08

for all of us xxxx


----------



## daisypops

Thanks Bambi for the positive words. Sounds like lots of us are feeling down in the dumps today!  I'm getting myself ready to go shopping coz I cant handle another day of sitting around waiting for symptoms other than PMS to appear!  Chin up girls.


----------



## catie_s

Frenchie   Im sure everything is ok xxx
Mumily, I would say youre still a bit early to test, I would maybe wait till Monday if you can, its best to wait a bit longer if you can     You're really young so got a great chance of it working xxxx


----------



## mumily08

thank u so much everytime i red this i begin to cry lol thank u all xxx


----------



## frenchie999

It's hard but try and stay positive, anyone who test early and gets a bfn, don't worry, your otd is there for a reason x


----------



## swaps

frenchie thats the spirit. stay +ve dear. 

alana dont worry dear everything will be better soon. hoping for u the best.

AFM no activity in my body. by reading the prev comments that not everyone gets and feel preg symptoms little bit relaxed. 

i m telling everyone to stay +ve whereas myself in a very blank position. 

anyway hoping best for everyone.


----------



## littlemols

Apologise for not doing personals but I'm so tears today that its a quick msg from me. Seems like we are all having a bad day! Hormones eh ladies!

It's so nice logging on here and knowing that your not alone. I had tummy ache the day after ET and I've had noting since it it's nice to know that not everyone gets symptoms and I'm trying to stay positive? My OTD isn't until 11th but I had a 5 day transfer on Monday so thinking anything g from Weds next week would be ok? That will be 9da5dt?

Sending everyone my thoughts, it's such a shame we can't all meet up and have a group cry/moan/laugh together!

Stay positive, and good luck x


----------



## Roodkate

http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

There you go Non.

 congrats  fertilisation wishes....!

/links


----------



## wales06

Morning Ladies

Mummily  I would guess that you should be safe to test from around day 10 with a blast.  Thats what i've seen other do.
I have two blasts on board and im not testing till tomorrow day 13.  Which is just one day early.  Af was due today and not showed her ugly head yet.  Preying she stays away  

Frenchie  big hugs hun    im pretty sure they are just snuggling in nice and tight.  They are in there growing nicely as we speak  

Alana   hun xxx

All the new girlies that are feeling low try to keep yourselves occupied, i went to the pictures one evening and even bingo another just to keep me from thinking of it all.
I belong to a darts team and went last friday didn't really feel much like playing but played the best ever.    must be the steroids good job they didn't drugs test me.  

I stabbed myself this morning whilst getting my gestone jab ready and it's not stopped bleeding all day 

Anyway chin up girlies and enjoy the feeling of having your little embies on board.      

I'll post in the morning after i've tested  fingers crossed with good news  

Lots of love and sticky vibes xxx


----------



## mumily08

Thank u Wales well we were gun a do a test 2morro but I'm thinking of leaving it till Monday now which will be day 10 as it's my son b day 2day and my wedding anniversary 2morro and I have work all weekend so il have plenty to take my mind off things I hope good luck all ladies who testin xxx


----------



## BabsK

Hi everyone,

Hope everyone is feeling a bit more positive now 

I am 4dp5dt & have had mild cramps all day today and yesterday had the dull heavy AF feeling so I'm just hoping its my little embies implanting!

Good luck everyone & especially to those testing tomorrow!


Xx


----------



## Evie2013

Hello everyone! 

Sorry to read that so many of you are down in the dumps and having a hard time today, it really is the hardest thing you'll ever do and not many people will ever understand what it is we are going through. Don't beat yourself up for feeling anxious and scared, it's normal! We all want this to work so much and combined with the drugs and medicalisation of something other "enjoy" it's no wonder we all feel rubbish! But time cannot go any faster than it does, so as much as we wish it away, we just have to wait and bear it.

Be kind to yourselves, do things you love doing or do something you've been meaning to get round to for ages. Read books, listen to music or watch a really long box set on tv!! Last cycle I watched the entire desperate housewives box set, downtown abbey series 1&2 and loads of films just to pass the day. This time I have downloaded loads of funny audio books and have been laying in bed listening to them with my cats and just chilling out. Dawn French's book Tiny Bit Marvellous and The woman who went to bed for a year are both pretty good. Also tried Zita Wests relaxation cd's last cycle, they are good but I tend to use them before I go to sleep as they really do relax you. 

Come on girls, keep going, your all so strong and fabulous! 

YOU CAN DO IT!!!  

Evie x

P.s Really good luck to everyone testing tomorrow, praying you all get BIG FAT POSITIVES!!


----------



## BabyR

Evening ladies

1st march tomorrow - who is testing?

Best of luck hopefully will see loads of BFP tomorrow.


----------



## sarahjw

Evening ladies

Another day nearly passed, I can tick it off on my countdown to OTD next Friday.
I'm worrying (as we have to worry about something  ) as I'm the opposite to most of you and have no symptoms at 3/4 day post ET (do you count the 1st day?)!
I can only assume and try to convince myself that everyone is different and no symptoms does not indicate negative outcomes?
Anybody else symptomless?

Sarah


----------



## bambibaby12

Just want to pop on and say a huge GOOD LUCK to you ladies testing on the first day of march tomorrow... Really   we can kick off this thread with some   you all deserve this!!!


----------



## yogabunny

hi donna marie, can you add me, test date 9th march 

hi ladies, had ET today, not too long to wait, but i think i will need some people to chat with. i have just started on movie marathon - dvd number 1 is bridemaids!

lots of luck for testers tomorrow      xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi yoga bunny! Congrats on being PUPO. I watched bridesmaids last night, love that film. Not long til your test date, good luck xx


----------



## frenchie999

Good Luck ladies  

Im still testing on Monday and probably everyother day in between that this bfp sticks   

Remember, symptom or no symptom, it is different for everyone!!! Good Luck again x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Firstly 

                                                                     

Secondly, agree with Frenchie ladies testing before OTD and getting BFN, i did that also, my little boy is asleep in the other room 

Also Frenchie, i agree with Catie if chemical it would be like a full on AF so    that the bleeding you had was indeed implantation

Welcome to Debiw5 and yogabunny

 to LucySJ, Rachelmono, yasmine.b, Oscarnel and fcmjm for OTD testing tomorrow     for BFPs

Sending   and                        

Donna


----------



## rachelmono

Evening ladies … the last day before we enter actual March and our month of testing … !
Alana – remember that things can change and we get our OTD for a reason. So many ladies on here describe getting a bfn and then a bfp on test day – sending you . Try and stay positive hun  
Daisypops  / Mumily08 / Catie / littlemols– sorry you’ve been feeling down. I have too for the last couple of days, so I know just how you feel. But – remember to stay positive and be kind to yourself! A friend of mine who has a little boy after her second cycle keeps telling me how important endorphins are! Sending you all hugs  
Frenchie – so glad the spotting has stopped – sending you lots of sticky vibes and   
Swaps / Sarah – it seems that everyone reacts so differently to the medication / this process, so don’t stress about it hun!
Wales – I love the darts! I don’t play but always get a little obsessed with the lakeside after new Year – my friends think I am very odd! Glad you had a good game! Keeping my fingers crossed for a positive test for you tomorrow  
Evie – such wise words – we do so need to be kind to ourselves ladies … this is such a horrible process. I find it so hard not that my closest friends don’t understand what this is like. Its so good to have FF where we can all relate to how each other is feeling.
I am testing tomorrow … am so hoping that this is a BFP as I just don’t know I will cope if not  . Good luck to LucySJ, YasimeB, Oscarnel and fcmjm and anyone else who is testing tomorrow!      
Lets hope this thread starts out with lots of BFPs!
xxx


----------



## rachelmono

Forgot to say - thanks for all the good luck wishes!
xx


----------



## catie_s

Just popping on quickly to wish everyone testing tomorrow lots of      
here's hoping we kick off march with some lovely       !!!!!!!
Evie - wise words as ever  
Frenchie - hope you're feeling more reassured now. Not long till OTD when you get your blood test and you can start the countdown to your 1st scan!!!! (and see your twinnies - I am willing to bet on it!!!!!)
Alana - Hope youre feeling ok and had a good day in London  
Welcome Yogabunny - wishing you lots of luck for your 2WW
I hope to read lots of good news when Im back on tomorrow,
Night everyone! xxxx


----------



## Blue sky

Best of luck to all testers tomorrow!!! Here goes for a positive month      


To all those feeling low, I advise trying to get friends to come and see you. I have had a different friend coming each day of my 2nd week and it has really helped (the first week of 2ww I didn't see anyone though as I wanted to rest). 

Frenchie, hope you are relaxing


Also I advise relaxation/meditation/Zita west audios, it helps you deal with the mental torture.

Best of luck everyone

xxx


----------



## AlanaS

Evening ladies just popped online quickly to say best best best of luck to LucySJ, Rachelmono, yasmine.b, Oscarnel and fcmjm (and anyone else I may have missed) for your OTD tomorrow. Really hope it is good news for you. Xx


----------



## ceesaw

Just wanted to wish everyone who is testing tomorrow all the best & here's hoping you start the trend for 's throughout March. 

I'll be back tomorrow & frequently refreshing the screen watching for those BFP's. 

 &   to those who have a little longer to OTD.


----------



## Beachy23

hi donna marie, can you add me please, test date is 6th march thank you


----------



## Oscarnel

I'm testing tomorrow. I feel like I'm about to get the results of an exam I know I've failed. 

I spoke to a nurse at the clinic yesterday and she said that if its a BFN I should wait and see if my period comes over the weekend and if it doesn't I should test again on Monday. Sometimes it just feels that getting a final answer is always just out of reach. 

I can't believe we're all crying today! I cried at a stupid Bett Midler song on the radio. 

Good luck Rachelmono, LucySJ, Yasmine.b and fcmjm!!!!


----------



## sarahjw

Thinking of you all tomorrow. Fingers crossed for a positive start to March. 
X


----------



## smiling angel

Best of luck to everyone testing tomorrow. I can imagine there might be little sleep tonight! I really hope you are test positive and enjoy the moments. Frenchie hang in there - delighted to hear the spotting has sopped. Sorry to hear about all the tears today ladies - hope ye are feeling better. Loads of wishes to everyone.

This forum is getting me through all of this. MY AF would be due tomorrow - hopefully not! Can everyone give a big blow to blow it away and not let it back for 9 months!!


----------



## wales06

Im blowing Angel  

Really can't see me sleeping tonight. I've been good so far but tonight I've been a KWF (knicker watching freak)  up and down every half an hour. 

Good luck to all you other ladies testing today


----------



## debiw5

Thanks for the welcome Bluesky...x

Bambibaby - feeling really crampy but not sure if a good sign or not  cant remember how i felt this time before. 

I have a wee girl Gabriella who is 2 yrs 4months old, and the light of my life.  

I had IVF beginning of 2010 which resulted in my little girl being born. Also had 3 embryos frozen.
Went for frozen transfer beginning of 2012 but didnt work. Had fresh IVF with 5 great embryos but had NO fertilization so back to square one. 
Consultant recommened ICSI as this should hopefully solve the non fetilization. It worked, 7 embryos out 5 matured, 3 fertilzed. Got 2 embies in 25th Feb so test date 9th Marhc....heres hoping xxx

Hope everyones feeling ok tonight xxx


----------



## debiw5

Im new on the site, but just really want to wish everyone testing today GOOD LUCK

Hope you all get         

Can't stress enough the importance of being as positive as possible during the wtg time. Theres been studies which show the release of the happy hormones can have an effect on the outcome ? Will try and find the article and post it. 

As Evie said, watch a movie, read a great book, be good to yourself !!!    

We can do this ladies. Will be saying a prayer for you all tonight. XXX


----------



## ceesaw

Morning all

I've been awake since 4am unable to sleep. Finally got up at 5am. 
Thought I'd pop on here in case there are any other insomniacs up. 

Cx


----------



## Blue sky

Morning Ceesaw
I'm awake too! So I've been feeling normal up until yesterday eve when I got back ache and bloatedness. Different to AF ache. I also woke up at 4am with hot sweats. Had 2 very vivid dreams too.....how are you?


Good luck to today's testers  


xxxx


----------



## Oscarnel

I've just tested. There's a very faint line. What does that mean? I mean its not so faint I can't see it, but its not like the other line. 
I thought I'd get a definite answer today but I'm too scared to get my hopes up. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Blue sky

Oh Oscarnel,m that seems positive to me. The dark line that you have referred to is the control line to see if test has worked. the other box is the pregnancy box. nIf you get no line whatsoever in the pregnancy window, it's a 'no' but if you get a line, no matter how faint it is, the the test has detected HGC, the pregnancy hormone, in your urine... The line normally gets darker each day. So seems like a BFP to me!!!!!


----------



## Oscarnel

Thanks Blue Sky. I'll make an appointment to see the doctor for a blood test (I cancelled my official clinic test cos it was so far away and I was convinced I was negative) 
I'll do another test tomorrow and the next day and the day after. I'm going to take a lot of convincing.

I know it's a good sign. I just can't let myself believe it. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## fcmjm

Sadly it's a negative for us today but strangely I'm OK, we've still got one frozen embryo so not the end yet. Huge congratulations to those with positives today x


----------



## yogabunny

oscarnel - a faint line is still a line, that's def good news hun. as blue sky says it has detected the pregnancy hormone and should get darker every day now, bfp     

hope all the insomiacs are doing ok,  i'm sure i shall be joining you as the week goes on! 
looking forward to more good news.    

afm - i forgot how bloaty and gasey this progesterone makes me feel, my tummy is in a crampy knot, and i should be being relaxed!! lots of peppermint tea i think. i am listening to circle and bloom audio for FET once a day, really finding it good for keeping sane, they have a free general relaxation sample at their website if anyone needs a freebie  

fcmjm - just saw your post. so sorry, i wish we could all get a bfp.    good you have another frostie. take care of you and DH xxx


----------



## Blue sky

Fcmjm, I am so sorry to hear your news. Sending you a hig hug   as you say, you have frozen ones to try in the future so there is definitely hope. if your period hasn't arrived, you may want to do another test in a few days.

Yoga bunny, thanks for top tip about Circle and Bloom, will definitely check it out


Oscarnel, I can imagine that it seems so incredible but I would say you have a BFP so keep smiling  

xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Oscarnel - don't query the line   it's sounds like a BFP... What test were u using Congrats hunny xx

FCSJM - I'm so sorry for your result but so relieved to hear u sounding so positive. Will send u done bubbles for your FET   xxx

Bluesky - your symptoms are sounding very positive to me... Roll on Sunday hunny xx

Yoga bunny - glad you mentioned the bloating, i thought it was a delayed side effect from stims but does the progesterone make u feel like that too?? Mine is so sore & gets worse when I eat something   will have to try peppermint tea if that helps. Does it last all the time we are using those bum bullets??   xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Debiw5 - thanks for the tips! Congratulations on your DD, I love her name.   that this cycle is just as lucky for you   
No cramping for me yet... What day transfers did you have, they could already be implanting   xx


----------



## yogabunny

bambibaby - yes the lovely bum bullets can make you gasey and bloated, it should calm down though, so the nurse told me yesterday, def try the peppermint tea, i was surprised how effective it is.
last time i was not sure what was stims and what was progesterone, also i was in a bit of a OHSS pickle, but this time is a FET for me and so no stims and only progesterone at work


----------



## bambibaby12

Yeh that sounds pretty conclusive then. Will go buy a box of peppermint tea today then, anythings worth a try, was so upset last night, I'd been and bought a sticky toffee pudding and custard for a treat after dinner and I was that bloated and sore last night I haven't been able to have it   fingers crossed I can have it now tonight lol xx


----------



## ceesaw

Fcmjm - so sorry you didn't get the result we all hoped for but as bambibaby said it's good to hear you sounding positive about your next step.

Congrats Oscarnel - a line is a line! Sounds like a BFP to me. 

Hi bluesky - I'm usually a good sleeper but so much going round in my head I couldn't nod off again. 

Yoga bunny - I agree about the peppermint tea. Bambibaby it's def worth a try. I swear by it. 

AFM - this will make you chuckle - I was symptom spotting & thought 'ooh my boobs are itchy, that's a good sign' but no it was just toast crumbs that had got down my top!!!

Ceesaw


----------



## swaps

best wishes to all the ladies who are testing today or tomorrow. 

AFM i am feeling bloated and also back ache in lower back (similar to AF ache. but sometimes a light cramp in my tummy and lower abdomen. my boobs gets sored and i think little bit big also. 
after around 11 am i m feeling sleepy after taking a good sleep in night. having orgasm. i dont know whether its good or bad. 
and around around 1.00 pm feel so sleepy that i cant resist. tried not think on the issue and outcome. 
yesterday saw pretty woman (my fav) so feel little bit relaxed. talked to frends. try to keep busy in household activity. but light one. 

i m positive. but............. want also the miracle. 
i have read all the lovely comments of urs. feel relaxed that u all are taking it lightly. my af is due on around 5th and my ots is also on 5th march. i dont know what to think. but that is sure the af never comes so early as i m feeling the back ache today. anyway again try to watch some lovely movie. helped DH in his business activity today morning. throat burning sensation and not like to eat much. having light food. but still feel full stomach. 
going to loo so many times and feel like the hotness is reduces after that.

may be i get +ve on 5th. 
need ur wishes and bubbles for +ve response. i dont believe in this but still at this stage i am on it. 
may we all get BFPs
i do not have the frozen ones  so have to start fresh cycle after this again. 

and in india everything is self sponsored. 
so that is also the sick feeling.

all the best to us all.


----------



## yogabunny

bambibaby - you can't let this get between you and a good sticky toffee pudding!!! get guzzling the tea!!

ceesaw -   brilliant!

swaps - i am going to blow you some bubbles and send you some luck, try not to think too much


----------



## ceesaw

Swaps - bubbles coming your way.


----------



## bambibaby12

Ceesaw that's brilliant   will deffo be buying some peppermint tea, thanks girls xx

Yogabunny - I know I know... On the plus, least I now have it to look forward to tonight xx

Swaps - keeping everything crossed for you on Tuesday xx


----------



## catie_s

Congratulations Oscarnel!!!! Great news  
Fcmjm   Lets keep   for your frosty though, Im glad you're keeping positive!
Ceesaw - that is brilliant   sounds like something I would do!!!!
Swaps - keep   you're doing really well!!!
Bambibaby -I agree with the other ladies, peppermint tea is a big help!!!
Good Luck to all the other ladies testing today xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Girls just a quick one... How does your normal period reflect on this cycle? I.e mine is due today but I'm only 2 days post transfer and the progesterone will be keeping it at bay I'm guessing, my OTD isn't until 12th so would that mean as soon as I stop the progesterone I will get my period?? xx


----------



## Layers

Hi girls

Bit late jumping in on this thread. Had 2 blasto's transferred on Sunday and have been feeling very optimistic until I had horrid 24 hr stomach bug yesterday and am worried all the wretching will have ruined this all for me.

I've also noticed my boobs have gone down and don't hurt anymore! This has really freaked me out and am worried its a bad sign...anyone else had something similar?! 

Good luck to you all...see some tests are due today. May all our dreams come true


----------



## Evie2013

Hi everyone!

Congratulations Oscarne, feint line, dark line, doesn't matter! A line is a line!!

Fcmjm, so sorry to hear your news   but every cloud has a silver lining and   it's your little frostie! Xx

Afm, been awake since 4am in quite a lot of familiar pain in my pelvis. Couldn't lie down or on my side either. So been awake all night. Had trouble having a wee this morning and my urine is really dark. Phoned the clinic cos got all the same symptoms as when had my OHSS last cycle and got to go to the clinic to see the dr at 11am  
Really hoping I don't have to go in to hospital again like last time, really was horrible.

On the positive side....









      !!!

Evie x


----------



## mumily08

Congrats on bfp and so sorry bfn thinking of u all and sending lots of positive thoughts and wishes I'm get in so confused I'm due on 2day iv had af feelings for bout 2days now keep thinking it's guna be there when I go toilet jus wondering as 1st if and be in very clueless does ur af date change when you've had ivf?? Xxxx


----------



## ceesaw

Evie -    congrats on BFP!


----------



## swaps

bambibaby12,ceesaw, yogabunny,catie_s thanks dear 

Evie relax. layers i think everyone has the same feelin in early days. so dont worry.its due to prog may be. [/size] 

AFM i think that i am putting some weight coz feelin heavy. but when i weigh its the same. feelin heavier and sick all the time.

had my lunch and again feelin spinning  .
oh god i dont know how much sleep is left with me. u know i sleep very less and in the day time never, coz i ve been awake in night so ..................

but due to these meds as i m taking prog, baby aspirin, eastradiol, dydrogesterone, may be these are side effects.


----------



## bambibaby12

Mummily - I've just asked the same question on earlier post   my AF is due today but my OTD isn't until 12th?? I think the progesterone keeps AF at bay but for how long I don't know....xx


----------



## Oscarnel

Congratulations Evie!!!!!

I have been busy sending a photo of my test to friends and they've told me the line isn't that faint at all, I'm just being paranoid. Someone asked what test I used, its a Predictor Early  - Omega Pharma. I have a Clear Blue one ready for tomorrow. 

Layers, My boobs stopped hurting on Tuesday and before that it was on and off and I got a BFP so I reckon its a GOOD sign. 

Thanks for everyones congratulations, I feellike I don't deserve it. and Good luck everyone testing today and this weekend. 

xxx


----------



## Karhog

Hi, Please add me to the list. My official testing date is Mon 4th (had 3 embies transferred on 18th Feb).......I have been naughty though and tested early BFP!  Yay- it's taken 20 years and I know it's early days and a lot can happen but OMG!!! Will be testing again and contact the clinic on Monday if all is still well.

Congratulations to Oscarnel on your BFP! I know what you mean by feeling cautious but enjoy!
So sorry Fcmjm on your negative result- don't give up hope


----------



## swaps

evie congrats

Oscarnel congrats to u too.


----------



## yogabunny

evie       great news
karhog - wow! you must be over the moon     
bambibaby - the progesterone stops the bleed, i'm sure all protocols and clinics differ, but nurse told me to test on 9th, if bfn keep taking drugs and test again on 10th, if bfp will need to keep taking progesterone for 12 weeks.

ok off to have my eyes tested, why the heck did i book that for this morning!   

xxx


----------



## catie_s

Evie - so happy for you hunny   congratulations!!!!!
Congrats to Karhog too 
Hopefully lots of good news to follow xxxx


----------



## Layers

Thank u for your reply oscarnel- congratulations! Lets hope you are right and its a good sign xxx


----------



## ceesaw

Congratulations   Karhog - I can't imagine how excited you must be. Beaming from ear to ear? 

Ceesaw


----------



## mumily08

Thank bambibaby its so confusing I was naughty n tested yestaday n was negative my otd is 9th or bloods th but my Dr's don't do bloods for that I'm so worried its all over but iv jus got a right urge to have a cup of tea and I hate tea soon much but iv had loads of signs but now don't belive any of it xxx


----------



## Blue sky

Yay congratulations Evie   I'm so pleased for you!!! Woopee woo


And congratulations Karhog. 20 yrs waiting is a very long time. Keep smiling  


Mumily, you are testing very early. Don't read into the test result.

xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Evie - so sorry I missed ur earlier post!! Congrats on your BFP!! xx

Karhog - welcome and congrats too!! Wow this is a great first day of testing xx

Yoga bunny - ah thank you! Yeh the more I am reading these posts the more I think I will be giving in and resting early. Enjoy your eye appt xx

Mumily - I'm sure they are good signs so pls stay positive, thats too early test wise, I've everything crossed for you xx


----------



## catie_s

Wow  Karhog - just read back and saw you said you had been waiting 20 years for this - extra special congrats to you        . Enjoy every minute xxxx


----------



## mumily08

Thank you bambibaby and u huni good luck zz


----------



## Roodkate

Congrats BFP's 

Sorry fcmjm.

http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

For those who test too early!



/links


----------



## Karhog

Congrats to Evie as well on your BFP- so sorry I missed your earlier post- was too excited!  
Thanks to all the well wishers and good luck everyone


----------



## frenchie999

Congratualtions on your BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

So happy for you girls!!

xx


----------



## Carrie74

Hi girls!

Evie, Oscarnel and Karhog - Wwwwooooooooohoooooooo! So pleased for you, brilliant news! Take really good care of yourselves xxxx

Evie, my fellow OTD tester, hope you get on ok at doctors. Rest up honey and   xxx

Fcmjm- So sorry hon, what a great attitude you have and wishing you all the best of luck with your snow baby xxxx

AFM - It's a  !!!! Was always going to test this morning so was awake at 3.15! Tested at 5.15 and there it was, a very clear line, I keep staring at it!! I know there is a long way to go but I feel so lucky to have got this far again. 

Look forward to hearing all the rest of the BFPs coming in thick and fast!

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Carrie xxxx


----------



## Oscarnel

Thanks Carrie and CONGRATULATIONS!! 

How do you feel? Are you at work? I am...


----------



## mumily08

Congrats on ur bfp ladies xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Woooohooooo carrie!! Congratulations! Wow this really is a fantastic first day of testing xx


----------



## ceesaw

Congratulations Carrie!


----------



## Karhog

Congratulations Carrie!


----------



## mumily08

Anyone suffer with the feeling of pull in where ur belly button is inside ur belly xxx


----------



## Roodkate

Yes I had that one!


----------



## mumily08

Ah thanx hun glad it's not jus me its jus cine on very uncomfortable lol xxx


----------



## Blue sky

Yippee, we'll done Carrie      hooray


Yes I had a bit of pulling feeling around belly button too


xx


----------



## Yasmine.b

Well Ladies I've done the dreaded test and there is a very faint line...........which would indicate a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!

My DH and I keep staring at the line it's very faint but it IS there. I have booked a blood test to check my beta levels on Monday as I can't get there any sooner, due to work commitments, will cross fingers blood test gives a high beta........in the meantime I'll probably become a serial tester checking to see if the line gets any stronger by Monday..........ladies, I'm still in shock!!!!!

Yasmine


----------



## rachelmono

Just back from my test and I am still in shock as it was a BFP!!! I can’t quite take it in or believe that it is real – but also just soooooo relieved!

Oscarnel  / Evie / Karhog / Carrie / Yasmine– congratulations! Hope you are managing to take it all in! I am going into town this afternoon to buy some tests so that I can try and convince myself that this is actually happening. Our clinic doesn’t do blood tests, so am going to test again tomorrow and then next week to check. So pleased that there are so many BFP for the start of the month … it can only be a good sign!!   

Fcmjm – so sorry hun. Glad that you are thinking positive, my BFP today was from a frozen cycle so it really can work. Sending you lots of  

Swaps – sending you lots of  

Layers – I had a horrible tummy bug when I had ET and for 2 days after …. But got my BFP today! So really don’t worry. I really don’t think it will make any difference.

Mumily – its too early sweetie …. Try and wait until OTD if you can hun

xxx


----------



## Blue sky

Rachel, Yasmine 2 more BFP's today, wow. Congratulations to you      what an amazing start to the month


xxx


----------



## Jenba

Congratulations to all who got BFP's today...hopefully i will be joinging the club on Monday!

I did a sneaky test on Thursday and it was negative but just praying it was too early and is going to turn from 1 line to 2!! xx


----------



## catie_s

Wondeful news with all these bfp!!!! What a great start to the month. Congratulations girls xxxxx


----------



## AlanaS

Congratulations Ladies with all the BFP's, really good success rate.

FMJM, I'm really sorry Hun, know exactly how you feel, at least you have the frozen bean to fall back on.

xx


----------



## Madam Twinky

Hi everyone, would you mind if I joined you here?

I'm now officially PUPO!!! I had 12 mature eggs and 11 fertilised and on day 3, 10 out of my 11 embryos were still going. We had 4 at top grade 1.5 and 2 at grade 2 and 2 at grade 2.5 and 2 at grade 3 - I've had 2 top grade embryos put back, 6 put on ice and 2 will be disregarded. We are really pleased and now home on the sofa where I intend to stay for a few days!!

Hi  to all, will scroll back and try and catch up with you all!

*Donna Marie - can you please update me...*


----------



## yogabunny

wow lots more bfps         

welcome madam twinky, good work, now you can rest up xxx


----------



## ceesaw

Yasmine & Rachel - woo hoo 2 more BFP's! Congrats. 

Madam Twinky - welcome. When's your OTD? Sofa is the best place. 



Cx


----------



## Karhog

Wow! Congratulations Yasmine and Rachel- Fantastic news!!


----------



## bambibaby12

Hey madamtwinkey - so pleased to see you on this board... Hope u get lots of rest now after your transfer. How are u feeling about having 2 on board? Have u let yourself think twins yet? I haven't even considered it yet, just think of one when I think of being pg....   xx


----------



## 4hope

Congrats to all the bfps!!!   to the bfn xx can you add me to the list OTd 15th march last natural cycle before I start tamoxifen   that this cycle is the one. I think I ovulated yesterday as I had a lot of left abdo pain going to keep positive! Xxx


----------



## Mistymoo

Hi im new to forums I hope you dont mind my joining this chat, im very nervous as my test date is 8th March and my 2nd attempt, the first time I bled 3 days after transfer.


----------



## mumily08

Welcome ladies hope u all Ok well I slept all afternoon felt so drained then on the school run I began to get soooo hot n clamy felt very nauseous got home puked up n now lay in in bed with my 5 year old sat with me and I just want to eat pork chops so bad xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Mumily - that's a strange lot of symptoms there! Hope you're feeling better soon xx


----------



## Blue sky

I'm getting really nervous about testing tomorrow. For the last 2 weeks I wanted this day to come quickly but now I feel so daunted by testing. I had lots of cramps yesterday but today virtually nothing so no idea what to think.

Welcome to the new ladies who have just joined! Wishing you the best of luck.


xxx


----------



## mumily08

Thank u bambibaby yes not the greatest hope I do to as have work 2morro how are u feeling xx u will be fine blue sky its a lot to take in and is scary but positive thoughts hun xxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Bluesky - I really feel for you and completely understand, think I would be the same. There is so much build up and your little PUPO bubble is such a happy place... I am sure u will be fine though and will continue this amazing streak of BFPs we've already had on this thread... Rooting for you lady    xx


----------



## ceesaw

Welcome 4hope & mistymoo. 

Bluesky - I echo what bambibaby said. Stay strong, only 1 more sleep to go.

Mumily - I had a snooze on the sofa this afternoon - being awake at 4am has a lot to answer for. 
I actually feel full of energy now but too scared to do anything to burn off the energy - I'd usually go for a run.
I have pork chops for tea!
Hope you feel better soon. 

Cx


----------



## Mistymoo

Bluesky = I will be thinking of you tomorrow

Due to not having a 2ww at christmas this time is nerve wracking, i go back to work on monday and my DH has been amazing with trying to make my life stress free due to not being able to afford a 3rd attempt. Have any of you done early testing?


----------



## yogabunny

bluesky - i can imagine. i like this little pupo bubble, quite scared about the reality of otd. you will be fine and we're all here for you.      

mumily - hope you feel better soon. 

welcome 4hope and mistymoo   

ceesaw - i know what you mean about exercise, i'm too scared to do anything yet, by next week i will have to do something, maybe go for some walks and do a bit of yoga for sanity  

i am very tired, i think it is the build up to ET which has been months due to cancelled one before, i have felt funny pulling on my belly button, but i think i must be going insane, far too early for symptoms!  . on dvd number 2 this afternoon, Dara O' Briain


----------



## JuJu74

Congrats to those who got their bfps today and hugs to those who didn't.  I checked in first thing this morning thinking of you all and hoping you we're all going to have good news.

I'm 5dp6dt after ivf and Pgs, which is why it was a 6 day blastocyst.  I had a tiny bit of pinkish discharge this morning but none for the rest of the day.  I'm hoping this is a good sign!  I've never been pregnant before and this is my first ivf attempt so everything is new for me.

The support you offer each other is overwhelming. I'm new here so sorry I don't know any of you yet, but you are all in my thoughts and I'm wishing all of you the very best and hope that your dreams come true if not this month, then very soon. 

Hugs,

JJ


----------



## rachelmono

Bluesky - completely understand feeling nervous... I got hardly any sleep last night but have a feeling that the march 2ww thread is going to be a lucky one! Sending you lots of   

Welcome to the new ladies, looking forward to sharing this journey with you!

Xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Juju - hello and welcome!! Good luck for OTD xx

With all you ladies on the tired thing, I just feel completely drained!
Ceesaw - I also just had a half hour snooze on the sofa, don't think it helped that I took my dog for a walk, think I ended up more tired than him.

Hope everyone has a lovely stress free relaxing weekend and I'm looking forward to seeing some more good news over the next few days


----------



## Blue sky

Thank you so much for your kind words mumily, rachel, Bambi, yoga bunny, juju, Ceesaw and misty moo  .., just want to go to bed and fast forward the next 12 hours..


Re testing early, there as been a lot of heartache with ladies testing too early so I would advise against it....just my view though. Some women test every day after ET so they can see the changes...

xxx


----------



## smiling angel

Oh fcmjm so sorry about your negative. Curl up tonight with a vino, or chocolate or whatever takes your fancy and enjoy xx

I'm quite panicked myself! Am a mega impatient bunny and although not supposed to test till 16dp5dt I tested on day 7 and got positive with the clear blue digital (1-2weeks pregnant) then tested yesterday day 9 and got the same. Tested today with first response and got an incredibly faint line literally you need to hold it up to the light to see anything. So although I'm not balling my eyes out I am a little worried but doing all I can to stay positive  and praying so much


----------



## smiling angel

CONGRATS to all the fab bfp's today!!!! So happy for all of ye you must all feel just amazing. Have a fab night,


----------



## smiling angel

Welcome juju74! The very best of luck with your 2ww!


----------



## Blue sky

Munch bunch, Alana and Wales, wishing you the best for tomorrow xxx


----------



## catie_s

Evening Ladies, what a fantastic day for BFPs!!!! Huge congratulations to you all and heres hoping the lucky streak continues!!! 
Welcome to all the newbies, Wishing you lots of   for your 2ww!!!
Just wanted to wish Blue Sky lots of luck, I wont be on here tomorrow as it is the funeral for my friend and her little baby. Its going to be a very hard day. I hope there will be lots of good news when Im back on Sunday
 and   to all xxxx


----------



## catie_s

Good Luck to Wales, Alana and Munchbunch too     xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Welcome to Karhog, Beachy23, Layers, Mistymoo, 4hope and Madam Twinky

fcmjm so sorry to read of your bfn   take good care of yourself honey

Bambibaby12, your cycle is altered during IVF, so whereas your AF would normally be imminent, in IVF AF is due 14 days past your EC date 

Wowsers,  Rachelmono, yasmine.b, Oscarnel, Carrie74, Evie2013 and Karhog

 to tomorrows OTD testers munchbunch, AlanaS, Sky Blue and wales06    

Another day down 

Sending   and                         all around

Donna


----------



## Madam Twinky

Thanks for adding me Donna Marie, my OTD is 14th March 

Thanks Bambibaby - my DH would love twins and so would I if I'm honest but I'm just   that one if not both of them stay with me - it may sound  crazy but I already think of them as my babies!!! 

Thank you to everyone for your warm welcome xxxxxx


----------



## Blue sky

Oh Catie, thank you for such kind words... It will be tough but your day will be harder. xxx




Thanks Donna Marie


----------



## Praying for a miracle x2

My goodness look at all the BFP on the HOF! 

Congratulations to you all you must be thrilled, what a lovely start  

Fcmjm I am sorry and I hope that you can get back started ASAP 

The 2 ww is like torture isn't it! Every symptom thinking is this is it that! Arrrr! 

Have a lovely Friday evening everybody


----------



## larka

Hi,

I wonder if anyone on here can reassure me a little. During my treatment I've been really up beat, finding each step fascinating and exciting right up until the most exciting day of all ET. When I came home from ET I sat a cried most of the afternoon and have felt really down since. I just can't shake the feeling that it hasn't/won't work. Any ideas to get my PMA back? How is everyone else coping/ staying sane? I'm only 4 days past transfer - don't know how I'm going to manage 2 weeks!

P.S. - Sorry to be a moaner


----------



## frenchie999

Larka, don't be sorry, it's totally normal after everything you have been through, it's a tough journey!!! All the drugs really play havoc with your body!

Try and make plans in the 2ww, get friends rounded, go for meals, take it easy bit do things to pass the time!!

Wish u lots of luck  x


----------



## larka

thanks frenchie  - think because I haven't told a lot of people, I've tended to shy away from seeing people as well. Ok, step one towards restoring sanity - invite friends round for coffee and chat tmw.


----------



## rachelmono

Larka- i agree with frenchie .... Try to keep yourself busy but also happy ... The positive endorphins are supposed to help!!  

Catie - will be thinking about you tomorrow  

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow! Am sending you all lots of positive thought! You all so deserve you're bfps!

Xxx


----------



## JuJu74

Larka

Sending hugs your way. 

I'm on my first go too and I think the tears were just a way of releasing all the stress that's been lurking underneath while everything else is going on.  Don't forget that the progesterone is playing havoc with your hormones too.  It's also easier to think the worst during the 2ww because we don't want to allow ourselves to hope.  Give yourself permission to let a little hope in and things might start to feel a bit brighter.

I burst into tears during during dinner on Wednesday for no reason and scared the hell out of my husband.  I felt miserable for no reason, but a good cry did help to lift the weight off my shoulders.

Keep your chin up and try to find the little things that normally make you feel better and hopefully this might make things seem brighter and help you get through to your otd.

Best of luck!

JJ


----------



## Evie2013

Hi everyone!

Congratulations to all my fellow BFP'S!!! So exciting and also worrying at the same time.
I'm so sorry that not everyone got their dream this time, but don't give up hope or your dreams because they can come true x

Afm, went to the clinic today and have mild ohss, had bloods taken and will get results on Monday. Got a little bit of free fluid in my abdomen  but hopefully all under control. Am taking meds to reduce the fluid refill and have increased that today too. Nothing is ever easy is it!!??

Good luck to all the ladies testing over the next few days, keep your nerve and keep in control and your time will come soon xxx

Evie x


----------



## larka

juju - thank you for your comment, hadn't thought about the progesterone affecting my mood but of course make sense. I do feel teary a lot of the time. I'm a teacher and have to always be enthusiastic and bouncy in front of the kids so I guess the stress is  just building up until I get home. Also glad I'm not the only one bursting into tears for no reason - cried this morning when I realised there was no bread left!!

rachelmono - thank you for your kind comment too.

I guess its just reassuring to know that not feeling normal, is normal if you know what I mean!


----------



## bambibaby12

Larka I completely agree with what the other ladies have said and I know it's hard, I haven't told many people either apart from my best mate so can be a little isolating. You're doing so well, go and treat yourself to
Something nice, you have my permission   xx

Oh incidentally, said best mate has just called me and told me she is pregnant. I cried tears and sobbed my heart out but these were genuinely happy happy tears, I'm so so happy for them but then the minute I came off the phone I turned to my DH and cried with sadness, i now feel this has sealed my fate. How perfect would it be that 2 best friends who do everything together would be pregnant at the same time and due a month apart?? Hmm that's what I'm thinking, so I am now doomed for a bfn!  
My PMA has just run out the door


----------



## munchbunch

Congratulations ladies on the    well done.

Good luck to fellow testers tomorrow, fingers crossed for you all.

AFM.......been bleeding heavily since Tuesday, only one easing, not holding out much hope but will test to confirm anyway, 

Take care everyone x x x


----------



## frenchie999

Bambi, my best friend is 5 months pregnant and I was thinking there's no way we could be pregnant around the same time....I'm holdin on to this bfp, stick with me please


----------



## wales06

Thank you for all the good luck wishes ladies but it's the end of the road for me.  

I tested this morning 1 day early and it was negative and now i have started spotting tonight.  I will test again in the morning as it wasn't exactly my 1st wee as i was up and down all night, and after i read the instructions on fr i done it on the wrong side of the stick not that that probably matters.

So think of me lay in bed with my legs crossed all night. 

Good luck to my fellow testers for tomorrow im sending you all my love. xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Frenchie - I have everything crossed for you too! Lets hope that BFP keeps getting darker for you xx

Wales - yeh you need to try again with first wee tomorrow!! Fingers crossed hun xx


----------



## wales06

I will,  wont be holding my breath though    I need a miracle over night


----------



## yogabunny

good luck tomorrow's testers     
wales, muchbunch i really hope that things change for you tomorrow   

bambibaby -    there is no logical reason that things could not work out for you both, try to hold on to that thought. i think it is hard when we have been through this journey, with so many knock backs, but sometimes things DO work out really well    

larka -    try not to worry, like the others have said, it is definitely normal to go up and down, and there are lots of hormones in your system from the drugs, i know it sounds a bit flakey/hippy, but i think it's important to try and admit your fears and worries, maybe write them down, it won;t affect your result, and then let them go, otherwise it is all bubbling away inside you making you down or stressed. 
Things that i am going to try and do to keep up pma - invite and visit some friends and family (totally agree with the others, i think without company we all go a bit nuts!), go out for dinner with dh, eat banoffee icecream as a treat it has lots of protein and calcium!, watch silly movies, go for a walk by the sea (we live in brighton), make some happy playlists for my ipod, give myself a facial, do jigsaws with my nephew, write some letters/parcels to people i don;t get to see much or live overseas, research some interiors and ideas for decorating ! xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Yoga bunny - thanks and loving your ideas for PMA, think I will go give myself a facial now   what would I do without you ladies!!  

Good luck testers for tomorrow!! Lets keep up this amazing streak   xx


----------



## Anna79

Hi

I would love to join this thread please! I am a bit late to FF but had my EC on 26 Feb and a 3dt of 2 embies today. My OTD is on 12 March.

Feeling very emotional, but I am on double the progesterone I have been on before due to never having made it to test day on my previous cycle and I don't think that's helping!!!

Spent hours today reading about the things I should and shouldn't be doing in the 2ww  

Been great reading this thread though and wishing sprinkles of baby dust to everyone x


----------



## panda162

OTD 3/3/13 which is also hubby's birthday! Terrified ++++! Wishing you all the best of luck xxx


----------



## Oscarnel

Goodluck tomorrow AlanaS, Munchbunch and Wales!! We're on a winning streak here! 

Sorry you have a tough day tomorrow Catie_S, we'll all be thinking about you. 

And Larka, someone told me that the people who are the most convinced it wont work, are the ones that get the BFPs. 

I don't knnow what to do with myself now that I'm not worrying about the OTD. I've started worrying about a whole bunch of new stuff. Can anyone recommend me a book?


----------



## Oscarnel

Oh and good luck Panda too!!!!  I didn't notice you sneaking in there!


----------



## josellina

Ive been reading this thread each evening since I posted a week ago but cos theres so many posts I always run out of time to post myself. So here goes!

What a fantastic start to march, huge congratulations to all of you girlies. Relax a little now and enjoy the feeling. Whatever transpires now, hold on to the sheer joy you felt when you got the BFP. 

Fcmjm, Im not sure that you're still posting here, but Im sending you the biggest hug hunny. Let yourself grieve, then go get that little frozen baby thats going to turn your life around in the next month or two. 

SO many names here that I cant even start to do personals. 

I had 2 blasts transferred last Friday. Im planning to test on Monday, 2 days before OTD, because I got a BFP at 9 days after in November. I have to admit Im having no symptoms, not holding out much hope. Had terrible stress this week being in circuit court for family law case, spent 2 or 3 days paniking and crying and not sleeping. I actually sort of forgot about being possibly pregnant. Hope the stress hasnt ruined my chances. Please let this be my time. 

Best of luck to all testing tomorrow. I'll try and stay on top of posts and get to know ye!


----------



## debiw5

Hi Ladies,

So so happy for all the ladies with BFPs today   !!! I very fortunately know the feeling, its AMAZING ! So enjoy every second of it ...   

To those whose dreams didnt come true today, take time to feel upset, then pick yourself up and try again. Not your time today but it WILL be SOON XXX  

To all the testers tomorrow, hope you can sleep tonight and wish you all positive results tomorrow. Will pray for you all tonight. 

Im on day 5, embryos transferred on Monday. Feeling really crampy  not sure if this is good or not...doesnt feel quite like time of the month, just feel bloated all the time ? Cant help thinking its a bad sign... Does anyone else feel like this    

I really love coming on here and reading through everything. Makes me feel like im not alone. This is my 4th IVF cycle and have just started on Fertilty Friends. Dont know how i coped the other 3 times without it. 

Nite nite ladies, praying for you all xxx


----------



## Oscarnel

I felt bloated Debiw5, the whole time and I still do so it can't be a bad sign. Sleep well and stop worrying.xxx


----------



## debiw5

Uh thanks Oscarnel ! Makes me feel so much better knowing that  

Hope it just our wee embies attaching  , Heres hoping. 
Hopefully ill sleep a bit better tonight,

thanks again x


----------



## debiw5

Oh and Congratulations Oscarnel ! You must be over the moon  
So happy for you...enjoy every minute of it and take it easy xxx


----------



## AlanaS

Thanks for all the positive vibes ladies, but given the BFN's I had today &yesterday I'm not holding out much hope!

Good luck to my fellow testers Wales, munch bunch and Bluesky - really hope you get the BFP's you have been hoping for and today's success rate can be repeated.

I am on a hen party and came home early as the brides younger sister decided to confide in me that she thinks she is pregnant,her AF is 3 weeks late and she's terrified to take a test incase it's positive!!!!! I was supportive and sympathetic but now I'm just thinking why did you have to tell me that tonight. Life is just so unfair sometimes.


----------



## Blue sky

Guess what....... Just done 2 tests and I got    ^  

I did 2 tests. The digital one and a regular one and they both said pregnant!!
The digital one, said 2-3 weeks pregnant.
xxxx


----------



## Evie2013

Congratulations Blue Sky!!!

Glad I'm not the only one up at this time of the morning! I'm in so much pain I don't know what to do with myself, can't lie down and therefore can't sleep. My abdomen is so bloated and tense, everything hurts from my ribs down :-( think I'm going to have to go to the hospital first thing, something is definitely wrong :-(

Evie


----------



## Blue sky

Thanks Evie!


Try not to get stressed about it. I would still call the hospital. I had very similar symptoms 2 days ago where my stomach was large and tight.


xxx


----------



## swaps

congrats blue sky
Congratulations Oscarnel
and Congratulations to all who got BFP'S!!! and also best wishes to those who are on 2ww.
its exciting !!!!!!!!!!!!


i am not feeling much. no back pain even. AFM my af due will be today coz my icsi was on 16th so 2nd will be the 14th day for AF to come. till no sign of both AF and .......
hope for the better.


many new ladies joined this thread. and thread is moving so fast. not in touch with the thread coz i m trying to be busy rather than thinking of outcome. because my exp. so far is not so good.


great its feel free and light to discuss your emotions with you all.


frenchie ur D day is coming dear. all the very best for that. 


rest ladies do not worry too much. 


today i booked an appointment with the beautician. will pamper myself. yesterday ate curries DH ordered my fav one. but after that its over and feeling not good. 


all the time feeling that my stomach is full.


----------



## josellina

Lying awake most of the night. I tested .........    

I can't believe it. I felt so certain it would be neg that I just wanted it over with. No symptoms at all. OTD is Tuesday, but good strong second line. 

Somebody pinch me please.  OH MY GOD! 

Bluesky - congratulations hon. Surreal isn't it. 

Evie, get yourself checke out. Its probably nothing to worry about. This is a major change to our bodies with the hormones etc etc so naturally our poor bods will react a bit.


----------



## munchbunch

Morning ladies......as I thought I am  negative . Hey ho, hopefully I will have better luck with my frosties.

Good luck with your journey everyone and wish you all the best x x x x


----------



## yogabunny

morning ladies  

wow congratulations bluesky and josellina     

swaps enjoy the beautician! that is a great idea and you're making me hungry talking of curries     

Alana  lots of   for today. so sorry that you had to be confided in with that news yesterday, talk about bad timing!   

Evie how are you feeling? I hope you feel better   

Munch bunch, so sorry. Look after yourself   .  your frosties are waiting, and i am finding a FET much much much easier process, less drugs or no drugs and so much more relaxed. Good luck xxxxxx


----------



## Oscarnel

Congratulations Blue Sky and Josellina!!! You must be over the moon. 

AlanaS I've got my fingers crossed for you! Hope to hear from you soon.

And Munchbunch, you have frosties! The one you're waiting for is coming. Stay positive.

Try not to worry Evie, I've had some pretty bad pain too, let us know what the doc says. 

Everyone is so lovely in the group, I don't know what I'd do without you all.
Xxx


----------



## daisypops

Wow what a start to the month. All these BFP's are keeping me positive!  Did you ladies have many symptoms during your 2ww? 

Thinking of the ladies with BFN's and   you are succesful next time round.


----------



## frenchie999

Whoop another morning of congratulations!!! 

Sorry to those that didn't get a bfp, don't give up, you will get your dream, it's just a matter of when   

I'm testing daily and my line is still there, probs had my darkest one yet, please stay little one  

This site is fab, really does help with the journey, esp for those who haven't told many people like myself, somedays I wanna rant, but can't, so I come here lol!!


----------



## yogabunny

great news frenchie    you are brave testing early, i think i will be too scared!! x


----------



## smiling angel

Oh frenchie I wish I could say the same I'm completely freaked out. Did a first response last night and the most faintest line possible kinda appeared you literally need to hold it to the light so not good then did a clear blue digital and it said pregnant 1-2 weeks. Then just now I did a first response and no line whatsoever. I am all over the place! I'm 11dp5dt. I now really want to do another clear blue to see what the story is. Has this happened to anyone with different tests?


----------



## Blue sky

Awww Munchbunch very sorry to hear your news. Mine were frosties and it worked so you have to believe. I did a natural non medicated cycle and it s so much kinder on your body, plus you don't get confused with side effects from the hormonal drugs..  


Josselina, congratulations on your BFP too         


Daisy pop, I had no symptoms for the first 10 days of 2ww, then got pulling around belly button and mild back ache.

Frenchie, glad to hear you have a nice line  


xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Woooo hooooo

Congrats Bluesky & joselina!!! So pleased for you both xxx

Munch bunch - I'm sorry for your result but let's hope you have some super strong frosties, look after yourself 

Frenchie - it's all looking good for you! You must feel amazing xx


----------



## frenchie999

Angel, I've done a few different ones and the line differs on them all, esp if it isn't your first wee of they day! Have u got blood tests soon? It's stressful isn't it, but try not to worry, you have a positive, try an wait til the morning and do another! If u really can't wait hold your wee for a good few hours before you do one!! X


----------



## JuJu74

Congratulations Blue Sky and Josellina!!! What a wonderful start to the day!

It's a week tomorrow since my transfer and I'm not due to test until Wednesday, but I have more spotting today and its similar to what I normally get a day or two before my period starts.

I shouldn't panic, right?  This can happen and still result in a pregnancy? I've been feeling so positive about this but now the doubts are really creeping in. My boobs no longer feel sore and I don't have any other symptoms. 

Sanity stay with me please! Anyone else had this too?

Hugs to you all


----------



## AlanaS

Congratulations Bluesky & Joselina! Excellent news!

Evie I hope you feel better, but best to go get it checked out in any case, just to be on the safe side.

My test this am was BFN as expected, not sure what our next steps are but will take a few weeks to decide.


----------



## bambibaby12

Alana   sorry hun!! Make sure you take some time for yourself and look after yourself xx


----------



## Blue sky

Alana, very sorry it didn't work out this time for you  


Juju, try not to worry, I had sore boobs for a few days, then they stopped and they don't hurt now even though I got BFP

Xxx


----------



## Karhog

Yay! Big congrats to Bluesky and Joselina. Smiling Angel.. ..sounds like great news too-as previously said different tests and urine can make a difference. Try to hold out for a day or two. Easier said than done I know but sending you positive thoughts.
So sorry to Munch bunch and Alana. I know how tough it is but it will happen.
Hope you are Ok Evie.  Juju74, spotting at this stage can be a great sign. Keep positive-try not to over analyse and relax


----------



## wales06

Congratulations blue sky  

Bfn from me   thats it for us now with ivf  


Good luck ladies I hope all your dreams come true xxx


----------



## Karhog

Oh Wales06 so sorry. Give yourself time to recover, thinking of you xx


----------



## PrettyKitty

Can you put myself down...had implantation on 1st March, so OTD is 15th March.  Going to be longest wait of my life.  Had 2 embryos put back in, so excited to see if we do result in twins.

Best of luck to everyone and sending hugs to those who got BFN's.  xx


----------



## smiling angel

Oh wales06, munch bunch and alana I'm so sorry about your bfn's. It's all so tough for us when some people pop them out like popcorn   I totally understand fom my last time and perhaps this time although still holding a glimmer of positivity.

Karhog and frenchie thanks for your comments back. I decided to get my mind off it and went shopping. Only there a few mns and felt like something was coming out of me. Went to the loo and a ball of white stuff came out on tissue (I know that's loads of tmi,,). Am assuming its the progesterone but that never happened before. I'm using the crinone gel twice a day. Anyway ran out of centre and came straight back to bed and gave myself more progesterone gel. No sign of blood but I dunno. 

Best of luck to all testing tomorrow loads of   I hope!!


----------



## wendyd99

Wow - congratulations to all you ladies who got BFP over the last few days.....this board moves so fast it's hard to keep up!!!  

 to everyone who didn't get their prayers answered this time round.


----------



## larka

alana, wales and munchbunch -     so sorry to hear your news. I feel for you all xxx

Blue Sky and Josellina -    Congratulations, you must be thrilled - nice to know that bfps can and do happen! 

yogabunny - thanks for all the ideas to improve pma.

Bambibaby - Hi! Sorry to hear you have been emotional too - I've always seen you as the queen of pma!!! I guess 2ww takes it toll on us all x

evie - hope you are feeling better soon

afm - feeling a bit better today although still quite emotional. Have made lots of plans for the weekend so not much time to sit and think about things which I think is good. Thank you for all the great advice and I think just posting on here made me feel better as I was actually admitting how I was feeling


----------



## Evie2013

Congratulations to all the wonderful BFP ladies!! What a lovely start to the months, fingers crossed for a smooth journey x

My heart goes out to all the ladies who got BFN, I remember how I felt last cycle and no matter how much you prepare for it and try not to get your hopes up it still hurts like hell to see it in black and white  
Give yourself time to heal and grieve before you decide what to do next, it takes so much out of you physically and emotionally that it takes time. 

Afm, I'm sitting in a hospital bed on the gynae ward, de ja vu!!! I knew it was coming but tried my best to manage at home but the pain was just unbearable. Got moderate OHSS again and a 5cm cyst on my right ovary. Hopefully be home in a day or two xxx

Evie x


----------



## Peeinapod

Hi, I am new to FF and but so great to see so many positive stories.  I had two embryos transferred on 23rd February and my results are due on 7th March.  Can you add me to your list?  

I have generally been very positive, but today not so!  I totally regret doing a HPT which of course came out negative!  Read so many posts of ladies who tested after day 6 and got positives so thought would give it a go!  Now regret it as am feeling pretty down


----------



## yogabunny

afternoon ladies, a few personals:

welcome peeinapod, sending you some   no more early testing, it's too early lady!        

evie - i feel for you, i remember that pain well! YOu can relax now and let them look after you.   

larka - glad you are feeling a bit better, i agree sometimes it's good just to get it out there  

smiling angel - hope you got some nice retail therapy  

welcome prettykitty, I know, time is already going backwards for me!  

lots of luck everyone and for tomorrow testers xxx


----------



## josellina

Alana, Wales and Munchbunch - I am so sorry ladies. Your time will come, be kind to yourselves, grieve and look to the future. Your time will come.

Evie I hope everything is OK, you're in the best place. Tray and relax and let them look after you. 

JuJu from what Ive read spotting is very common and could mean your little embies are implanting. Try and relax.

Frenchie and Smiling Angel - even a faint line is a BFP - enjoy and congratulations. 

I had no symptoms this time, although I think my boobs are bit sore today. My transfer was on Friday evening so thiss morning I would have been 7.5 days after. Really expected a negative. Im cautiously happy, convincing myself to enjoy it but cant forget I was same place 3 months ago and lost it at 5.5 weeks. Please let this be my time. Blood test on Tuesday so fingers crossed.

Question - I read some ladies are on baby aspirin - some self-medicating. WHats this for? SHould I be on it?

Baby dust and sticky glue all round!!


----------



## Crewgirl

Hi ladies,

Do you mind ifI join you? I had 3 embies transferred on a 3 day transfer on 24th Feb. OTD is 7th March.....

2WW is driving me INSANE!!!!!!! I can't stop a googling! Like you peeinapod I tested today and of course got a negative, I wasn't expecting anything different to be honest with you, it was more the gratification of stopping the constant what ifs going on in my head! Please don't be upset, you have plenty of time yet!

Congrats to all the BFPs  and   to those who haven't been so lucky this time.


----------



## smiling angel

Did another digital test and it's bfn. not due to test till Thursday but I reckon I've no chance. 7dp5dt BFP, 9dp5dt BFP, 10dp5dt BFP and today 11dp5dt  bfn. It's all ****!


----------



## BabsK

Congrats on all these beautiful BFPs!!!! 

Thoughts to anyone with a BFN & good luck for your future plans and cycles.

AFM - I am 6dp5dt & have bad AF cramps. I've had them for about 4 days now but they started off mild. Now it just feels like AF is about to arrive. I know this could go either way!

Xx


----------



## Mistymoo

Hi everyone I have been passing blood today nothing major but pink wee has anybody els had this that has a test date around the 8th?


----------



## frenchie999

Misty, i had bleeding for a few hours one evening, nothing bad, didnt even fill a panty liner, it could just be impantation 

So long as it its heavy with cramps try not to worry too much x


----------



## Mistymoo

I hope so Frenchie999 i had a bleed on day 3 last time and on day 4  I had my full AF.  Im so scared that the same is going to happen again as this is my last chance and we want this so much, just like all of us on here. Hope theres some good news for all of you testing today xxx


----------



## Audiprincess

Hi ladies

Hope I can just jump right on in here?

I've just had ET this afternoon so now officially PUPO and on 2ww yippee =)

Recognise some of the ladies on here which is nice to know some old friends on here and hopefully some new xx

Xx


----------



## CakePop

Hi Ladies can I please join you  

Congratulations to everyone who has got their BFP and   to those who haven't   

I'm currently 5dp5dt and my OTD is the 6th of March  
My infertility journey has been a rocky road (see signature) and Im very lucky to be here to try again. Some of my family and friends think I'm mad   but I'm not giving up and have kept this cycle a secret so we don't  worry our loved ones. 

good luck everyone with your up coming OTD xxx


----------



## Trixy1

Hello everyone, please can I join. 

Had blastocyst ET today, OTD is 11th March.


----------



## jom1000

Hi everyone ,

Am currently 5dp3dt and my OTD is 11th March and am going just a bit crazy with all this waiting  

Can i join up with your lovely ladies also going thru this horrible 2 week wait?

Thanks 

Jo xx


----------



## larka

Welcome to familiar faces - trixy, audi, crewgirl

Welcome to new faces - cakepops, jom1000 and peeinapod

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## Trixy1

Hi Larka   and Audi and Crewgirl too xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Welcome to Panda162, Cakepop, Peeinapod, Crewgirl, Trixy1, Jom100, Anna79, Audiprincess and prettykitty

   to munchbunch, AlanaS and wales06

 Bluesky and Josellina

 for OTD tomorrow Panda162

Sending   and            

Donna


----------



## Karhog

Good luck all those joining the 2week madness!


----------



## Dreamingbaby

Hi ladies

Please can I join I had my ET yesterday and OTD is 12th of March. Stomach cramps for about 20 hours feeling very uncomfortable and trying to stay positive as ive read people have had a BFP after cramping. Lots of baby dust to you all. Let this be our month.

X Tanya


----------



## Blue sky

Thank you Donna Marie, I still can't believe it...

To all those ladies in waiting, good luck! this is what I did during the 2 weeks. Booked 2 weeks off work so that I could minimise stress; no caffeine, alcohol. First 4 days ate a piece of pineapple for bromine, first 7 days spent doing very little, lots of sofa time. Week 2 still relaxed but went for gentle strolls. Had a friend round everyday to help pass the time.Listened to zita west audio for relaxation... And took her vitamins..,.I had zero symptoms for first 10 days thereafter symptoms arrived..

Carrie, thinking of you and hope you are ok.

Munchbunch, Alana and Wales, very sorry for you. Give yourself time to grieve and switch off.


----------



## Sasha1973

Bluesky - can i ask, what were your symptoms that arrived after the first 10 days? I'm 10dp3dt and seem to have had symptoms up to yesterday then nothing today, in fact I've had points today where I've forgotten I could be PUPO!!


----------



## Jenba

Evening ladies,

Congratulations to all who got BFP's today...fantastic news!

So so sorry for those who didn't, my heart truly goes out to you!!

AFM, I'm not due to test until Monday but today i have started bleeding and its gradually got worse throughout the day, I'm pretty certain this cycle is over for me!  Going to do a test in the morning just to confirm this! xx


----------



## littlemols

Hi ladies,

A big congratulations to all those who had a BFP today, and our thoughts go out to those who's dream didn't come true this time around.

To those who have just joined; there seems to be a big difference between our test dates. I had my 5 day transfer on 25th Feb so am currently 5days since transfer, with a test date of 11th March. Just seen someone who had 5 day transfer today and is OTD 11th March also, so wy is this? Have I been told to test too late?

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow x


----------



## frenchie999

Different clinics have different times to wait between testing! For many women its a 14 day wait, for me it's 19! I have no idea why, just like to make you stress a bit more I guess lol! X


----------



## littlemols

Ha ha, yeah they seem to like the stress! I've read in quite a few places that following a 5day transfer you should be able to test after 8 or 9 days so I'm planning on doing that!


----------



## Trixy1

I'm getting blood test at clinic on OTD rather than HPT, think hGC shows up sooner in blood than urine. And different clinic seem to do things very differently.


----------



## Oscarnel

Sasha, I know you didn't ask me, but I lost all my main symptoms on day 10 and thought that it was over.  I didn't have sore boobs or cramping any more. I did develop a sore throat and a rash which I spent hours googling to see if they were symptoms and its amazing what you can attribute to being pregnant if you try! 

Just hang in there and wait until the OTD. 

Panda? Any news??


----------



## Jadey222

Oscarnel, that's quite reassuring to hear as my boobs aren't as sore and cramping seems to have gone. I was worrying but you've helped ease my mind! Thank you, sorry I think I missed your BFP in amongst the busy thread! Massive congrats!
All I have now is a sore throat and banging head for the last 2 days.

Anyone checked their cervical position in 2ww? xx


----------



## Blue sky

Hello Sasha, my symptoms after first ten days were tugging sensation around belly button, tightening of tummy, back ache, slight dizziness when getting out of bed and one night I woke up in hot sweat. These symptoms were on and off for remaining  4 days...


Try not to worry, too much, as everyone is different. Some people have no symptoms whatsoever for full 2 weeks.


Good Luck!

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

littlemols said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> A big congratulations to all those who had a BFP today, and our thoughts go out to those who's dream didn't come true this time around.
> 
> To those who have just joined; there seems to be a big difference between our test dates. I had my 5 day transfer on 25th Feb so am currently 5days since transfer, with a test date of 11th March. Just seen someone who had 5 day transfer today and is OTD 11th March also, so wy is this? Have I been told to test too late?
> 
> Good luck to all those testing tomorrow x


I had a 5 day transfer on 25/2/13 at Serum in Greece and mt otd is sat 9 march


----------



## yogabunny

littlemois - not sure why such differences between clinics, i had 5 day transfer and my date is only 10 days after, which i thought seemed early, but i guess right as 2ww after ovulation/conception, or could it be because i am doing a FET and so no danger of trigger still being in system, which i  think is the pregnancy hormone? 

good luck today's testers xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I suppose when I've done 3dpt I've usually been told 14 days for otd so  the embryo would be 17 days old so the same as my 5dt waiting 12 days.


----------



## Anna79

Morning ladies

Wishing lots of luck to those testing today and for as relaxing a day as possible for those testing tomorrow. 

littlemois I too was getting worried by all the dates as we seem so different! I thought mine seemed early but my clinic has always done 2 weeks after ec. Some clinics may just want to leave it longer so that they can assess viability more accurately based on the hcg levels? Who knows though!!

Dreamingbaby I think we are on the same timetable, 3dt on 1 March and otd 12 March, which feels forever away!  I too have been having cramping and a swollen stomach, ever since ec actually, but I am told it is down to the progesterone? I hope that is right! 

This 2ww is such a killer, I think I keep worrying myself too much about what should be happening each day. I understand that implantation won't even begin to start until next week on a 3dt so now reassessing what I'm doing! Got some reflexology and possibly yoga planned (although I would need to tell my teacher it needs to be gentle I guess, assuming it's OK to do) to have things to look forward to as well as keeping myself busy at work. Just hard as I've not really told anyone what I'm going through so feel like I'm telling little lies to everyone about why I'm doing or not doing things all the time. FF is keeping me sane!

Enjoy the rest of your weekend

XxXxX


----------



## bambibaby12

Anna - your OTD is the same as mine but my EC was the day before. It doesn't really bother me if the clinic had gone for a later OTD, more chance of it being accurate. Just think it's only a week on Tuesday. Hopefully our little embies are getting snuggled in and ready to start implanting... Good luck to you hun xx

Bluesky - when u say "after first ten days" is that ten days after EC??xx


----------



## catie_s

Good Morning Ladies
Wow - it's been busy on here. Welcome to all the new ladies! Getting too many to remember all the names now!!! Wishing you all lots of   for your 2WW!
   to Alana, Wales and Munchbunch, was sorry to read about your BFNs, take some time to think things through xxx
 for Bluesky, so pleased for this great news hunny, congratulations!!!
AFM - I have a confession, I know my OTD is not till Thursday but I just felt strange this morning and decided to do a test and.......  I'm is total shock, I know its sooooo early and there's such a long way to go but there is a definite 2nd line!!! Im still shaking. Just       it sticks, time will drag till Thursday not and my blood test on otd. 
Im going to be like a maniac now testing every day to check out the line, just hoping and praying everything is ok.
Love and   to all xxxxxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Congrats Catie!!! That's super news! What strange feeling did you have...xx


----------



## catie_s

Thanks Bambibaby, v early days so still v cautious! I just felt a bit sick and nauceous and also had cramping in my tummy which I got just after my bfp for my daughter. On Friday I was walking past the meat counter in the supermarket and I felt like I wanted to throw up, I put it out of my head cause its so early but when I felt sick again this morning I decided to bite the bullet and do a test! Nearly fell off the loo!!!


----------



## bambibaby12

Awwh I bet you did! I can imagine u are still being cautious but I would be thinking "happy days"
   xx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Oh Catie, congrats, praying that your line keeps getting darker! 

I have been totally off my food for about 5 days, just dont fancy anything, and some things make me heave - brazil nuts, cereal, pasta!


----------



## catie_s

Thank you girls, going to be so nervous from now till Thursday!!
Rachelhudson - those are good signs sweetie, got everything crossed for you


----------



## Rach_Honey

catie - how many days post transfer are you? Ohhh thankyou. My OTD isnt until Friday, but i may test on Tues which will be 14 days post EC...


----------



## smurfy123

Hi Everyone

Please could I join this thread? 

I had 3dEt last Sunday 24th Feb and OTD is Sat 9th March. 

Have been off work last week and go back tomorrow. Been pottering around last week then think I need to go back to keep busy this week and not symptom watch! have resisted the urge to buy aby tests up to now...plan to get some at the end of the week so woń't be tempted to test early.

Recognise a few of you from other thread - Bambibaby, Jenba, Audiprincess, Larka, MadamTwinkly - helloooo!


----------



## catie_s

Rachel - I did a FET. I had 2 embies transfered on Thursday 21st Feb. The embies were 2 day when frozen but the Dr told me they thawed them on Wed 20th Feb so I guess they would really be 3 day when transfered. That would mean today is 10 days after a 3 day transfer (which would be 13 days after EC) really got everything crossed for you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Hey smurfy!! Good to see you on here!!
Yeh I'm glad about working again from tomorrow, need to keep this mind busy, sick of reading the same articles about when implanting will start and what symptoms I may get  
Not long until OTD for you now hunny xx


----------



## Trixy1

That's great news *Catie*

 Hey *Smurfy*


----------



## Rach_Honey

Thanks Catie! xx

Hi Smurfy  

Smurf and Bambi - i've got another week off work, i am beginning to get very bored though lol! xx


----------



## Karhog

Congrats Catie on your  . Fab news....I now what you mean about having a 'feeling'. I also just knew..... for me my sense of smell has gone mad I can smell everything at twenty paces (not always good!) My boobs were really sore, though this has now subsided and I did get a light pink when I wiped on the morning of day eight following et. I also had pains ..sometimes shooting around the right side of my belly button.
I still feel cautious as I have has so many dissapointments in the past and I know things could still go wrong....but YIPPEE!


----------



## catie_s

Thanks karhog,   we both have sticky embies and the lines keep getting stronger xxx
I am back to work tomorrow - it was February half term here and its a 2 week break. Going to be hard not to say anything and to focus on work !!! xxxx


----------



## larka

hello smurfy and Rachel  

catie - great news!


----------



## yogabunny

great news catie xxx


----------



## Sasha1973

Catie that's great news, congratulations! I am also tempted to do a test now as i had a 3 day FET on 20th of February and my OTD is Wednesday, As yet I haven't done any HPT's as I don't want to burst that bubble!

Oscarnel and Bluesky Thank you for your symptom details. Today I am 14 DPO And AF is due today in theory So I have been on knicker watch since yesterday! Sorry for TMI! Getting very nervous today And willing AF to stay away.

Good luck to everyone else especially those testing today.

xxx


----------



## smiling angel

Hi girls does anyone know when AF comes if its negative? I've about a 1% chance at this stage I reckon. I had BFP's from 7dp5dt to10dp5dt and today and yesterday BFN's so that must mean its gone but I've no spotting or blood or cramps or anything. Can anyone advise? I'm still praying for a miracle. My test date is Thursday (7th). Please, please, please, please, please little blastie - turn to positive again


----------



## Karhog

Everything crossed for you smiling angel. I still think its possibly too early to test. Earlier results could CE from your trigger shot and it still very early for a bfn if your test date is Thurs. as for AF...in my previous experience it has ranged from a few days prior to test to a day or so after----not very helpful I know. I guess every one and every cycle is different. Don't give up yet though...you still have days to go! The waiting and checking I'd the worst I know, especially on the last days before test but TRY to keep positive! Sending you lots of sticky vibes x


----------



## Karhog

Excuse the spelling end typos....I'm on the pad


----------



## smiling angel

Thanks Karhog for your advice. Its soul destroying! I never had a trigger shot as this is a frozen cycle. Am only on prog gel and oestrogen so they couldn't have effected the BFP I don't think What I wouldn't give to see that BFP again..


----------



## Karhog

I know how soul destroying it can be and life can be cruel but it's not over yet smiling angel. Try and treat yourself to something nice and leave off the tests for a couple of days. Thinking of you x


----------



## josellina

Huge congratulations CathieS - delighted for you, line will keep getting thicker till Thursday.

Smiling angel, try and not test from now till Thursday, out OTDs are there for a reason. Easier said than done I lnow, but ...

Welcome to all the new girls. Stay sane!

afm, i have finally started getting symptoms. Queasy last night and today, and boobs now SOOOO sore. Im delighted! I tested yesterday at 8dp5dt because I was convinced it would be negative cos I was feeling nothing symptom wise, and I wanted to get it over with. I couldn't believe the BFP. I'll test again tomorrow and then have my beta bloods done on Tuesday my OTD. Im taking it one step at a time, each milestone is one step closer. 

Best of luck to anyone testing today.


----------



## smiling angel

Joselina and Karhog - you have no idea what your comments mean - thanks so much. I now have a little perk in my step and I am slightly positive. It has to be a good sign that no blood has come yet so I am going to wait until Thursday to test again! xx


----------



## jo1984

Hi Ladies

Ive been having a little search through some topics and thought I would pop on here to ask a question. 

We were due to have our first round of ICSI when it was abandoned due to me not responding to the drugs properly and only had one follicle grow, the consultants advised us to have IUI instead.

We done our IUI on friday and since then I have had horrible cramping in my stomach and awlful lower back pain going right round to my sides!!! Is this normal 
Because of the change in treatment happening so quickly I didnt get time to do any research of what to expect!!!

xx


----------



## Blue sky

Catie, woo hoo congratulations on your      fantastic news


Bambibaby, when I said first 10 days, this was 10 dys after my 3 day embryo transfer. I didn't have egg collection as this wasa FET. Best of luck.


----------



## yogabunny

i am loving the FET successes, giving me a boost


----------



## Trixy1

Sorry Jo, never had IUI so I can't help. Hope you're feeling better soon. 

Quick question, do you take your due date for AF for when it should have been if you'd not have had treatment or work it out form when it actually turned up during your IVF cycle (I had long protocol and AF was a few days late). Just asking as if it is from when it actually turned up it'll be after OTD.


----------



## mumily08

Congrats on all ur bfp and so sorry u bfn xx well I'm starting to get X cited otd getting closer trying to stay positive iv been having very tender breasts and twinges and different feeling in belly af was due Friday and no sign so hoping it stays well away for at least 9 months lol xxx


----------



## Dreamingbaby

Congrats Catie.

Hi Anna, yes we test on same day. One day closer to testing! Lets hope the week flies by.

Love and hugs to all.


----------



## BabsK

Hi everyone!

I'm trying to stay positive but have cramped all thought the 2ww so far & today at 8dp5dt is the worse yet with lots of lower back pain  
I am dreading Wednesday when I am testing!

Xx


----------



## swaps

Blue sky said:


> Hello Sasha, my symptoms after first ten days were tugging sensation around belly button, tightening of tummy, back ache, slight dizziness when getting out of bed and one night I woke up in hot sweat. These symptoms were on and off for remaining 4 days...
> 
> Try not to worry, too much, as everyone is different. Some people have no symptoms whatsoever for full 2 weeks.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> xxx


i also have the same type of feeling bluesky. i dont know my mind is not in my control.

catie congrats for ur BFP. dont worry and stay +ve.

my due date is 5th and from last 2-3 days i feel af back pain. also along with that cramp in lower abdomen (never feel in AF). from last two days in night i feel sweat at night also. 
i m going to test tomorrow morning. i dont know what will happen. stomach gives full feeling all the time. all the time feel like the everything i ate is in my throat only. but that back pain just like when i am due with AF is making me nuts.

help me. and stay with me.


----------



## panda162

BFN. Gutted.

Good luck everyone else xxx


----------



## JuJu74

Panda, 

So sorry to hear your news. Sending hugs   and best wishes for what ever comes next for you.

JJ
Xxx


----------



## catie_s

to Panda, Im sorry to read about your BFN
Thanks girls for the lovely messages- still v v v cautious as OTD not till Thursday, planning to test every day and just     line stays/ gets darker!
Swaps- keep   I have been having the same hot flashes in the night, I also still have on and off cramping. Good Luck for testing tomorrow!!
Welcome to the newbies - such a busy thread, wishing you all lots of  
Good Luck to everyone testing tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## Karhog

Panda, so sorry


----------



## PrettyKitty

Oh Panda, I'm so sorry.  Sending hugs your way.


----------



## larka

so sorry to hear your bad news panda


----------



## nj 123

hi ladies, sorry I've been awol for the past few days but I was getting my self so stressed out with the 2ww so I went cold turkey! X x

Sorry to hear of the bfn (been there) x x

Well done to the bfp x x

As for me im 10dp3dt so not due to test till the 7th but this morning woke up to a browny red watery discharge, I was gutted cos I thought my period had arrived. I've just done a hpt and its come up positive which was a shocker, now im worried stiff about the bleeding, its not much just when I wipe but its there! Wot do U think?

Ps I've had loads of pregnancy symptoms, implantation bleed a few days ago, veiny boobs, feeling dizzy and sick, night sweats x x


----------



## bambibaby12

Panda - so sorry hun  

NJ - I would say that's a definite BFP!! Your symptoms are sounding good, congratulations xx


----------



## JuJu74

NJ and all the other BFPs today, congrats!

It's so exciting to read each announcement and fingers crossed that the next 8.5 months go perfectly for you.

But I tell you what, all of you who test early and get these great results makes it so tempting for me! But I'm going to resist and wait until Wednesday like I'm supposed to.  My spotting is still really light, boobs a bit tender and still big, and night sweats for the last couple of nights.  I'm hoping these are all good signs!

Good luck to all of those testing tomorrow!


----------



## Blue sky

Swaps, your symptoms sound identical to mine. I also had a couple of very vivid dreams. Best of luck for your test tomorrow  

xxx


----------



## smiling angel

So sorry Panda - hope your ext journey is more successful xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Panda so very sorry to read your sad news, take care of you   

Welcome smurfy123 and Dreambaby

Catie     honey

Frenchie and Jenba     and  for OTD tomorrow       

Sending   and             to all

Donna


----------



## yogabunny

Panda     

NJ sounds like BFP signs to me   

Good luck everyone testing tomorrow     and hope all you early testers    get darker lines     

afm - I have a few twinges, but really feel a bit too normal today, made me feel a bit sad   But, it is early i know and tomorrow I'm going to go and stay with my parents and visit my sister's family for some distractions for a few days, only a week to go xxx


----------



## frenchie999

My Internet is playing up so quick post! 

Congrats on the bfp girls! Somebody said they have a bit of bleeding? Try not to worry, so long as it isn't heavy and accompanied with cramps, try not too worry! If you are worried, call your clinic for piece of mind  I had spotting and was told it was prob implant bleeding, it's stopped now, feel miles better!

Sorry for those with bfn, take some time out and have some you time x

My otd tomorrow  hopefully this line won't go over night! Had some crazy twinges in my belly, sort of ovary area, dunno what that is! All I know is my boobs are killing, my cat jumped on me an I nearly launched the poor thing 10 feet across the room  also managed to pull a muscle in my back brushing my teeth, yeah I didn't think that was possible either!

Wish everyone good luck and lots of stick vibes!


----------



## mumily08

Hi ladies my test date is Saturday I just did a test and I have a faint line nut its a bfp I can't belive it cry in and keep looking at it xxx


----------



## AlanaS

Congrats Catie - excellent news!

Sorry to hear of your bfn Panda. 

Smiling Angel, my Af arrived yesterday within 12-18 hrs of stopping the progesterone. Randomly I don't have any normal Af symptoms (no pains/cramps etc) but the bleeding is much much heavier than normal - anyone else had this on a failed cycle?


----------



## CakePop

Congratulations to everyone who's had their BFP x

Panda I'm so sorry about your news   take care of yourself x


----------



## beecoops

Hi everyone

Please can I join in on the crazy 2ww thread?  I am having ET tomorrow at 3pm, so excited.
This is my second time round and been completely different to the first, really managed to stay positive.
I wanted to share with you all two poems that my bf has sent to me, I'm really lucky to have a friend so supportive and interested. They made me cry but smile too so hopefully put a smile on your faces too!

I wrote your eggs a poem, you need to read it to them!!
Xxx
Hey there giant eggs, I hope you're growing big & strong,
You've got a special job to  do & the lovely nurse will help you along.
When they put you in that dish your time will come to shine,
And I already know, that you're going to do just fine!!
In 9 short months from now, you'll make some dreams come true,
And can laugh whilst your mummy fathoms out what to do!!
We cannot wait to meet you & it can't come soon enough,
But first you have to help mummy & get her up the duff!!
I know it must seem scary & feel like running a mile,
But the mummy & daddy you'll have will make it worth your while!!
Good luck giant eggs, I'm wishing you the best,
& once you get yourself attached you'll get a 9 month rest!!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## beecoops

Well now giant eggs, today is your big day,
You’ll finally go back to mummy & get upon your way.
I know that it’s been hard, and probably quite scary,
But it’s time to take the hand of the pregnancy fairy!!
One last big effort is now, what we need from you,
To make my favourite peoples’ special dreams come true.
So keep those eyes wide open, and look where you are going,
Get yourself a good spot so you can do your growing.
I promise giant eggs, that this will be worthwhile,
To see mummy & daddy with a whacking great big smile 
Your life is just beginning, & it’s going to be the best,
So grab real tight, attach yourself then enjoy your 9 month rest.
There isn’t a single person, who doesn’t want you here,
So giant egg be strong, and fight despite the fear.
We love you lots already that much is definitely true
Huge good luck & lots of love – do what you have to do!!

Xxx

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

That is soooo cute!
Sounds like you have a great man there.
Good luck for transfer tomorrow.... Hope the giant eggs take note! xxxx


----------



## debiw5

Alana I had the exact same thing with both my failed cycles. Really strong bleeding for prob 2 months. Also got my periods really early for a while, took a while to go back to normal....xxx

congrats !!! on all the BFP's        

Mumily08 - CONGRATS ! im due to test saturday too...youve really made me want to test early now but ill try and wait...great news for you x

Sorry for all those with bfn's ive been there lots..

Good luck to all testing tomorrow, will say a prayer for you all tonight xxx


----------



## swaps

hey its a faint line?
my otd is tomorrow. and i m 14dpt2dt today. how can i react i dont know. and what to interpret.

anyone can help me in this.


----------



## penny48

swaps your pregs!!!! congrates enjoy x


----------



## swaps

are u sure penny coz the line is faint


----------



## swaps

frenchie all the very best for ur otd dear. i am also waiting for ur result (which is +ve we all know) enjoy.

catie so good to hear the great news.

once again congrats to rachelmono, oscarnel, carrie and evie

mine was due tomorrow. god when will this day completes. i have a heavy headache from last night. and i almost awake the whole night just in the fear that what will happen when i do the test. its a faint one. i m so confused.
at this stage i think the line become darker


----------



## JuJu74

Swaps,

A faint line can ONLY mean you're pregnant!  No such thing as just being a little bit pregant!  The tests are set up to detect HCG high enough to indicate pregnancy so you're definitely pregnant!  Congratulations!

You're OTD is tomorrow so I'm sure it will be darker then.  Make sure you use your first pee of the morning as it will be more concentrated.  But until then, try to relax and let reality sink in!

Woohoo!

JJ
x


----------



## swaps

JuJu74 YOUR WORDS MADE ME FEEL GOOD. THANKS. 
I DID THE TEST ON EARLY MORNING FIRST PEE. BUT IN NIGHT I WAKE UP SO MANY TIME ALMOST EVERY 2-3 HOUR FOR THE PEE.


----------



## Roodkate

Swaps,

Your pregnant. A line is a line! Congrats  

Congrats to all the BFPs.

So sorry to the BFNs.  

I am going mad. I have made myself busy planning the if I test negative holiday. Am stressed about whether I'll get a flight with one day notice! Clothes are organised. Feel much better and could return to work, but I know I'll regret it if i go back in (due back Thursday) and they stress me out. 

Twingy pains and one itchy nipple. Up last night hot flushing. Had this crazy dream the night before, alot of other stuff happened, but most memorable is that I had tiny wee snails on my head and face and had to keep brushing them off  

I am going to visit a friend and her IVF twins today, she is a doctor, she can assess me for 2ww psychosis....


----------



## frenchie999

It's still positive   gonna call the clinic when I get to work to see what to do next!


----------



## bambibaby12

Congratulations swaps! I would say a line deffo means your pregnant!

Frenchie- wooohoooo!! Congrats on your BFP!! How did it go yesterday hunny??xx


----------



## frenchie999

Thank  went ok, glad they all know now, have had to remind them that it's only very early, hopefully they won't ask me too much until am ready! X


----------



## bambibaby12

Awh that's good, well good luck with your call and keep us posted, guess this is when they book your 6 week scan.., how exciting!!xx


----------



## ceesaw

Wow! 12 pages since I read posts just before the weekend!

Huge congratulations to all the BFP's - there are so many of you now it's hard to keep up with personals. 

For those who sadly got a BFN I'm thinking of you. Stay strong. X

AFM - no symptoms at all of pregnancy or AF so who knows?!  
Tempted to test on weds as have counselling appointment & we could do with something to talk about. My OTD is Sun but that's Mother's Day & if it's a BFN I don't want it to spoil the day. 
Bored with not being at work so doing a bit from home & going out with a this afternoon & another tomorrow - there will be cake, Weds counselling - I treat myself to cake afterwards, Thurs meeting another friend, hmm think there will be cake - there is a theme here!

Sticky vibes to all

Cx


----------



## chapps67

Hi
Can I be added? I had DE IVF. My test date is 14th March x


----------



## Karhog

Massive Congrats to Mumily08, Swaps and Frenchie on your   Brilliant News! 
Wecome to all the people joining the 2W madness.....Beecoops what lovely poems from your friend.
Good luck to anyone else testing today!


----------



## swaps

hey ladies i dont know what will happen tomorrow (otd)? but that is for sure that whatever happens we all were together at that time. DH asked me abt the test today morning, i told him its -ve. he is also woriied after that that i can see from his face. but i dont want to put him in hopes. 

please stick with me.  at this time beecoops ur poem gives a little relax. 

headache is not gone. no feeling in morning. but little bit of back pain now. boobs sored. 

frenchie congrats dear they are definiltely sticked. 

all the ladies thanks for ur support and wishes. this makes me distracted.


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Congratulations to swaps and frenchie on this mornings positive pee sticks! How very exciting!
Swaps, I'm not quite clear on your last post, did you say you've told hubby it's not a positive? Maybe you could do with some support right now and maybe you can discuss things with him. It's looking good if you have two lines! First hurdle overcome xxxx

Hello to everyone else, I'm testing in about a week. Prob Sunday with bloods!
Don't cha love the 2ww?  


good luck to all


----------



## yogabunny

congratulations frenchie and mumily,   so happy for you
swaps a line is a line, it's good news  
beecoops, what a lovely friend you have, made me smile and cry  
  for this week's testers xx


----------



## josellina

Swaps hon will you give yourself a break. You're pregnant  You cant be a little pregnant - the second line means YOURE PREGNANT. Its early days and the hcg levels are jsut beginning to be produced. ANd I think if you try and hold your wee during the night for a few more hours, you'll see a stronger line. Celebrate with your hubbie   

Frenchie congratulations, again! And Mumily too. Lets all try to relax a little now. 

Im so sorry Panda for your result yesterday. LEt yourself deal with it and be kind to yourself. Your day will come. 

My OTD is tomorrow, got a good strong blue cross on the CB again this morning. Bloods tomorrow and then I pray for good news at the early scan in a week.

Best of luck to anyone else testing today.


----------



## mumily08

Congrats all on ur bfp ladies and sorry bfn well I rang my Dr's this morning and they told me to ring midwife place so waiting for them to ring back now very scared and excited at the same time hope y all Ok good luck everyone testing xxxx


----------



## Evie2013

Hello everyone!!

So many BFP's.. It's so lovely to be able to share with each other! 
My hear those out to those who sadly got bfn  

Afm, I'm now home from hospital, got moderate late onset OHSS because of BFP and the hcg in my system. But we'll enough to be at home now. Having to give myself blood thinning injections daily for the next month as high risk of blood clots, thought my injection days were over ha ha!! Had blood tests in hospital and they checked my BHCG, on day 17 post ec beta was 579! 

Called clinic today as OTD was yesterday and told the nurse all that has been happening. HPT yesterday was darkest I've ever seen and when I told the nurse what my beta was, she asked if they had put 2 back!! I said no and she said that it was quite high for a singleton at this stage... Panic! Got really bad morning sickness already, am taking anti sickness tablets as spent most of yesterday being sick and feeling like death, all worth it though!

Got my first pregnancy ultrasound booked for weds 20th march, so excited! Just hoping and praying all is okay and we get to see our little bean!!

Positive wishes and thoughts to everyone testing over the next few day xxx


Evie x


----------



## B81

Here I am again........can I join you lovely ladies

Had ET today, they did a 3day transfer and put 2 back, one at 4-cell and one at 5-cell...was HUGELY disappointed and cried in front of the nurse!!! But now getting my head around it....got to try and find some strength to get through the next 2 weeks. They did not seem very positive but they said people do surprise them!!!!!!??

So back on that emotional rollercoaster....test date is 18th March 2013 xxx


----------



## frenchie999

Have my scan w/c 25th march, cant wait! No blood tests done at my clinic, they take the hpt result! Its gonna be a long 3 weeks!  x


----------



## rachelmono

Hi Ladies

There is so much to catch up on here! I'm afraid that I am going to struggle to do personals but huge congratulations to everyone who has got their BFPs    Here's hoping that those little ones stick like crazy!  I know that there has been more good news for Frenchie999, Mumily and Catie - congrats ladies!

To those who have had bad news - I really am thinking about you all. I know how difficult it is   BUT, your time will really come - I am sure of it. Take time to look after yourselves and organise some nice things with your loved ones - I found this really helped after my two failed cycles.

Frenchie999 - my clinic is the same - I really wanted them to do bloods to double check! My scan is on 26th ... seems like an age away doesn't it?

Swaps - just noticed your post. It really does sound like a BFP to me! It sounds like you need to test again tomorrow morning to convince yourself .... but congrats!

I have turned into a serial tester after our BFP on Friday it would seem ..... did a first response on saturday and a digital one yesterday (which said 2 - 3 weeks!). Think I need to do them to just reassure myself. Have one left so going to try and leave it for at least a week before I do another - well am going to try! 

Good luck to everyone else testing - keep the good news coming in and look after yourselves
xx


----------



## swaps

Congrats frenchie and karhog. Great newz 

ill do bhcg tomorrow. Whenever i write the symptoms the next day all gone.
Today i m feeling only headache n little bit back ache. 
Thanks ladies for all ur support. I need that. I m terrified. As i earlier told that i never get the bfp
and so i m thinking may be i misjudge in morning and thought its a faint line. I threw it and i dont have left one. So  
no other option but just to wait for tomorrow hcg rezult

I just want to stay


----------



## LMS13

Hi 
Can I be added?? My OTD is 18th march!
1st IVF - 2 embies on board!
x x


----------



## WillIeverbeamum

Can I join please ... 1st time on a forum and am on my 2WW and going bonkers !


----------



## BabsK

OMG OMG ! 8dp5dt with mid day urine and

*BFP! BFP! BFP!*

This just doesn't happen to me!!!!!!!

Xx


----------



## LMS13

Wow! Congrats BabsK!!!

Can I ask what I do about having a soak in the bath I have been having showers but missing a soak in the tub! I have ready that you shouldn't? 
Your thoughts please!
x x


----------



## Karhog

Woohoo- Congrats BabsK on your  Fantastiv News!!!
LMS13 - I personally would not have a 'soak' in the bath until 2WW is over. I don't have a shower so was having extremely quick dips in a shallow bath.I think the main issue is the heat over the pelvis during this time of hopeful implantation. 
Wecome to the people joining in on the 2WW!!


----------



## Evie2013

Hi everyone, 

Can anyone give me any advice on my hcg level? Was 537 on day 17 post ec, isn't that a bit high? Should I be worried? 

Evie x


----------



## bambibaby12

Babsk - brilliant news!! Congratulations!!! xxx

LMS - yeh I've been told no hot baths but think a tepid & shallow one is ok, it's basically about hot temps on your stomach, so no hot water bottles either! How are you doing on the 2ww??

Anybody who has got their BFP... Have any of you NOT had any symptoms at all? I know I'm only early days but had cramping up until yesterday which I guessed was the progesterone but then today nothing really? Also, how have you determined between what's the pessaries and what is really a symptom?? xx


----------



## Twinklestars77

Hi. Can I be added my test date is17 th march only on day one of the 2ww arrrgghhh. Had 2 blasts transferred yesterday xx


----------



## B81

Hey LMS13.....same OTD date? Hope ur embies stick and get snuggled in xx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Great news babsk! Loving a cheeky little hpt.... I am so guilty of this normally but been good so far. Then again I am only 3dp 5dt  
Will you be getting bloods done?

Evie, very exciting hun. I don't think your hcg is worryingly high no, it seems to be a good healthy strong number but not especially high. Mine was 805 on day12 of 2ww (day17 past ec) and I had a singleton in there.
Enjoy.... And good luck!

Bambinaby.... Ok Ive not just got my bfp so can't advise but I'm interested in your question n what the replies may be! Yesterday, (d2 after 5dt) I had a stabbing pain all day! From when I woke till just before I went to bed, then it just stopped! It was quite low down and to the right.... I always imagined implantation pains may be central so I'm not getting my hopes up (much  ) but intrigued to see if yours were similar or if anyone else has had this? 

Hi to everyone else....


----------



## B81

Hey Bambibaby12...when I got my BFP in November....for the 2 weeks, symptoms changed near enough on a daily basis...some days I felt normal and nothing at all and then other days I had cramping and other days I felt like I was going to have a full on period. Everyone is so different and a lesson I learnt was that you cannot distinguish between pregnancy and the progesterone pessaries....bloody nightmare. Just got to take good care of yourself and try to stay positive (easier said than done)...xx Hope this helps??


----------



## JuJu74

A sight I wasn't sure I would ever see!  I tested tonight, 36 hours earlier than supposed to but the line is clear and very, very real!

My DH can't quite believe it and wants to know if the line will still be there when I do it again officially on Wednesday!  Lol!

It just doesn't feel real. I can't believe we've been so lucky!  Congrats to everyone else who joined the BFP ranks today. I'm so thrilled to be in amongst you!

Thanks everyone for their support over the last week or so and good luck to everyone else for this month.

Xxx


----------



## mumily08

Hi ladies congratulations on bfp and sorry bfn it still does not seem real to. Me have to keep lookin at test and trying to enjoy it but so scared iv not tested again. Ut thinking shed I do another I just so happy xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Rainbow princess - I've had those same pains yesterday and today and I am probably at the same stage as you too... Weird. Good luck to you hunny xx

Billie - thanks for your reply and I know I need to just forget about it but I'm on the verge of madness   actually to be honest I feel better today now I'm back in work, the weekend was torture. How are you doing?xx

Juju - woooohoooo!! Congrats missy!! That's clearly a strong one if you've tested at this time! Congrats xx


----------



## BabsK

Thanks everyone !

Rainbow - I don't have a beta as far as I know. Just a scan in 2-3 weeks time 
I'm 13dpo & digital said 2-3 weeks tonight with evening wee so wonder how many are in there!
Xx


----------



## Karhog

Congratulations JuJu, fantastic news! Enjoy!


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Babsk.... If I was asked to guess id say two but since you've not asked me I will keep quiet!    

Bambibaby.... Thats interesting! Were they short sharp little stabs? I timed them as was really surprised how often they were coming and there were 7 in five minutes and it was like that all day.
Timing them....I know   self confessed lunatic during 2ww and not hugely embarrassed about it anymore!
Will even confess to a hpt on d2 of 10d wait once!  

Juju! Ong! Amazing! Nice early one too! Bless your dp. I can imagine your both on cloud 9 enjoy.
Any symptoms to share with us? 

Mumily.... Ita real but I think we all get in a little but of a shock mode. Maybe try again tomorro to reassure yourself.


----------



## bambibaby12

Rainbow princess - yeh they were exactly like that, earlier I had one that made me gasp but the others have just been pretty low key but you are aware of them of that makes sense. Also had a heavy feeling very low down but not like af pain?? Gahhhh, I'm going insane. I did a test yesterday, only to check the trigger had gone   just hope I can hold out now until the weekend as it wouldn't be likely to get a true result until after then anyway. Are u testing every day then?? Xx

Babs- I agree with rainbow princess, that's gotta be more than one that you're cooking!! Good luck xx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Bambi.... What day past what day transfer are you? 
Was your trigger gone?
I haven't tested yet.... Plan to test at weekend. Will go for bloods Sunday.
On my 2 positive cycles I picked up feint positives on d6 evening (5d blasts) so it's possible I could pick up a hpt n get a early response from Thursday night.
Feels weird, think I'm more scared this time as the whole cycle seemed to go perfectly and I am in a hopeful bubble. I've never understood why girls didn't want to test early before but I feel so hesitation now.... Prob will cave though!


----------



## larka

Hi ladies!

Congrats to all the bfps! - There seems to be a lot! 
So sorry for the bfns too 
*
bambi & rainbow* - interesting I had very similar stabbing pains also to the right side about 1 or 2 days after transfer and nothing since until this afternoon 7dp5dt when I got some really recognizable af pains - went to the loo but no af - then the pains went away as quickly as they came -not sure what to make of it!

*Roodkate* -  tiny snails!!! lol! You must keep us posted of any other weird dreams!! I too have almost booked a holiday, have found it all on the internet and saved the search so if I get a bfn all I need to do is click a button and thats it holiday booked!

afm - am thinking of testing early ... Am I right in thinking that earliest you can test is 14 days past EC which would be Wednesday which would make me 9dp5dt. OTD isn't until Sunday (13dp5dt) but just not sure I can wait that long. Any early testers out there? When did you test? (particularly if you got a bfp!!)


----------



## Rach_Honey

How do you calculate how many days past transfer you are? Is your ET day, day 0 or day 1? 

For example, my ET was on sun 24th feb. Am I 7dp5dt or 8dp5dt? X


----------



## BabyR

Hi Rachel

My ET was same day - I work is out to be 8dp5dt.

When are you testing?

I am due for blood test tomorrow but think I will do a home test in the morning before going to the clinic.

Lindseyvr


----------



## bambibaby12

Rainbow, yeh the trigger had gone. My ET was on 27th so I think I am 5dpt2dt, (Rachel has just asked the question re how to calculate days, I thought you counted the day one as the day after transfer??)... I know what u mean, I love my PUPO bubble and feeling very positive which is kinda scary. When's your OTD?xx

Larka - it is very strange. Sounds like the symptoms are very similar, just hope it's a good sign for us all. I would say 14dpo is about right for a hpt, you should start implanting approx 2-3 days after a blast transfer and that takes 2-3 days to complete. Dingle on the other thread got a BFP on 5dp5dt. Keep us posted xx

Rachel - I mentioned you in my reply to rainbow, I think day 1 is the day after transfer. So that would make you 7dpt.
How are you anyway hunny, you managing to keep our mind busy.. xx


----------



## JuJu74

Larka,

It's been 2 weeks today since my EC and I tested tonight and got my BFP.  I had promised myself I wasn't going to test early but suddenly decided to do it.  I didn't think testing 36 hours early was too bad as some other ladies seem to be testing 3 or 4 days early!  It's your decision really but I had told myself that if it was negative it was because I tested to early and wasn't going to let it get to me until otd.

In terms of symptoms, I don't really feel that different to when I'm expecting af.  Big boobs, but not sore anymore, achy legs, night sweats.  I had quite light spotting for the last 4 days which is different as its usually only 1-2 days.  But some people have more or none at all.

I'm still going to wait until otd to test again and then call the clinic.  It might feel a bit more real then!


----------



## larka

*Rachel* - I'm no expert but I would say you are 8dp5dt
ET on Sun 24th so 25th =1dpt, 26th, 27th, 28th, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, so 4th March = 8dpt
That's how I'm calculating it!

*juju* - oooh, how exciting - I'm just so tempted - I'm not known for my patience and you also have the reassurance that if its bfn then its just because you tested early - I like your thinking!

*Bambi* - couldn't remember when Dingle tested - wow 5dp5dt that's mad - don't think I'm brave enough to test that early!!!

Think I just want to make sure I don't get a false positive as I think that would be (even more) heartbreaking to think its worked when it hasn't.


----------



## smiling angel

Brilliant poem bee coops!!


----------



## bambibaby12

Larka - I know, that's what worries me, a chemical pregnancy. We shall see, we have already made decision to test on Sunday when we are both together, my OTD is the Tuesday. Best friend who told me she was pg on Friday night has her first midwife scan on the Monday so think I will drive myself insane not knowing. 
Tested yesterday and trigger has gone so hopefully any resilt on Sunday will be a true one. As Juju just said, if negative I will still just hope it changes by OTD.xx

Rachel - sorry, Larka is right, you are 8dpt xx


----------



## smiling angel

Huge congrats to all the bfp's!!! Enjoy your very special time


----------



## Rach_Honey

Thank you ladies 

Bambi - I'm stressing! Feeling positive but just want to test already and know one way or another!
  
Larka - I'm in the same boat Hun  

Juju - huge congrats!


----------



## bambibaby12

Rachel - are you going to wait until OTD? You are 14dpo tomorrow, I would be testing then   but probs safer you wait until the date the clinic gave you   xx


----------



## Rach_Honey

Ohh Bambi you are so naughty! I want to test yes lol.... But I'm worried I guess. 

What happens if I get a line in the morning, then test again in the afternoon and there's no line?


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Welcome chapps67, Twinklestars77, Billie81, LMS13 and WillIeverbeamum (i do  you will be!)

Swaps sounds very much like a BFP to me, a line is a line 

Frenchie official 

 for testing tomorrow Swaps, LindseyVR and RachelHudson

Sending   and lots of                                    all around

Donna


----------



## bambibaby12

Rachel - I am not sure actually, not sure if when ur pg your hcg levels are high enough all day to detect a pregnancy or if it's just your morning pee?? Mind you, juju tested thus evening and got a BFP so guess that's our answer xx


----------



## smiling angel

So I rang the clinic today to tell them that I was going on hols on Wednesday and my test date is Thursday and should I get a prescription for my meds as I will run out. I told them that I tested 8,9 and 10 days post 5dt and git bfp's and then tested 11, 12 and 13 and got bfn's. I told them there was no point in bringing meds as I couldn't be preggers but they said they cannot comment and they can only go on the result I'd 16dp5dt. I was kinda gutted as I wanted them to either say yes you are right it's over sorry or say well there is still a chance we've seen that before!! I tried to push the nurse on it but she said it was protocol to test on day 16 and they can't comment on tests before that as in their experience day 16 is the best day. I also asked when af will come if it is negative so I can just get this cycle over with! She said 1 week to 10 days after 16 day test and that it comes when you stop progesterone. Does anyone else know if it took that long to come or has anyone ever heard of someone testing early with positives, then negatives to have miracously changed back to positive?? Hanging onto every little glimmer of hope


----------



## Rach_Honey

Donna - could you change me to the 8th march please? I'm sticking to the OTD given by the clinic 

Bambi - yep I guess it does answer that! I drink nearly 4 litres a day tho so mine might be diluted!  

Arghhh if i do test in the morning and it's negative is there still time for it to change to a positive? 

I don't think I'll sleep much again tonight for worrying! Lol!


----------



## frenchie999

Angel sorry I can't help but wishing you luck! They are quite strict with otd and won't budge or comment on anything, kinda annoying but I suppose they don't wanna give false hopes or wrong information! Got everything crossed for you hunni x


----------



## bambibaby12

Rachel - wow that's some water you're guzzling so yeh I would just use your first pee. Don't test early if u don't feel comfortable, it is weird how different clinics have different test days, mine is 15 days after EC so that would make ur OTD be Wednesday... It's not long tho to wait until Thursday so id just do that xx


----------



## littlemols

Ladies, I was naughty today and poas! I had my ET last Monday so am only 7dp5dt so I wasn't expecting anything at all! 

Got a very faint line this morning and another this afternoon. By faint, I mean FAINT but its given me some hope and something to keep my spirits up on this long 2ww!

I know not to get excited yet; ive seen posts on here with people getting BFP's then losing it by the OTD but its just given me a little bit of a lift and that can't be a bad thing!

Tomorrow will be 8dp5dt and ill test again with a better stick to see whats happening. Fingers crossed that this little embie hangs on in there!

Congratulations to all the BFP's today x 

Please don't change my outcome just yet as I don't want anything to be jinxed! X


----------



## larka

oooh all this early testing talk has got me all excited!!! Have decided I'm going to test on Wed, Fri and Sun (OTD) I feel like it would be ok to get a bfn on wed but looking less likely if I got one on Fri and game over on Sun. So just tmw to get through until first test - eeeeeeeeeK!!!!


----------



## bambibaby12

larka I'm loving your plan of action!! Oooh I'm all excited for Wednesday for u know xx


----------



## larka

oooh - forgot to say - congrats on your early bfp *littlemols*- long may it stay and darken - you have inspired me to test early too x


----------



## catie_s

Morning Ladies!
Sorry, I was AWOL yesterday    2 reasons - was 1st day back at work after Feb half term so I was totally exhausted and was pretty much in bed after my little girl   and 2nd was I stupidly did a test yesterday evening, after drinking lots of water and got the faintest line it was almost invisible - got myself all upset! Anyway, this morning I decided to use my CB digi test that I was saving for Thursday and it says pregnant 2-3!!!!!!!!! So I guess for the moment Im still       Im taking it as a good sign since my wee embies were just 2 days - hoping for a good blood beta on Thursday - 2 days to go!!!!!!!!!!
Anyway    to all BFPS - this is the thread for early testers - I blame Frenchie for getting us started   
     for any BFN, wishing you lots of        for any future cycles
and finally           for those testing today!
Look forward to reading more good news tonight xxxxxxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Good luck swaps & lindseyvr for OTD!! xxx


----------



## swaps

Josellina, Frenchie, JuJu74, catie_s, Mumily08, Babsk congratulations officially.   


AFM i went for the blood test they said after 3 hrs they will mail the report. i feel very heavy like i put on weight and my boobs are also very heavy. i am hoping for the miracle ladies. i told DH abt the faint line and he said its good and told me not to worry much. if this time is not correct then we will try 2-3 times more. lets see what is going to happen. 


thanks donna marie for ur support. hope they stick with me.


and all the ladies ur support gives me hope. 


i am hoping for the miracle ladies. and hoping same for u all.   and


----------



## bambibaby12

Swaps - where do you live given you've already been for your bloods... That's an early start here  
Good luck for that report but I'm sure u will be fine and u just need to relax now


----------



## littlemols

Just used the first response test, which says 6 days early. It's a airily strong line! I'm in total shock!! 

I've had a bio chemical in the past so fingers crossed ill hold onto this one! 

Any other BFP's this morning? Can't believe my official test date isn't until Monday! Am I meant to call clinic or wait until Monday?


----------



## bambibaby12

Littlemois - congratulations!!!! That's a strong result u have there!
I would think ur clinic would tell u to wait until OTD though for their "true result" but u could always just call them and see xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Ah just noticed, your clinic is one of the ones where they do 2weeks from ET as test day so really you are now 14dpo anyway xx


----------



## Roodkate

Littlemois, 

Congrats as your now day 9 it should be accurate. Clinic will just tell you to give them the OTD result.


Swaps, good luck, I 'm sure it's good news.....


----------



## daisypops

Morning ladies,
Congrats on all these BFPs!!  I'm due to test on Thursday but might do an early one tomorrow instead. Not holding out much hope though as nearly all my symptoms have vanished now - no sore boobs, no headache, no sicky feeling. All I've got left is some pulling type pains higher up in my tummy and on my sides.


----------



## chapps67

Hi
Only day 3 of DET.  I have an yeast infectiom from a reaction to the amtibiotics and pessaries so feeling miserable lol.
I also feel pre menstrual which I have been told is normal.
I had A 5 day blastocyst transfer n have 3 onboard. we have had no problems at all, everthing was so straight forward with no complications. No hysto. Had our first consultation n were good to go on the meds that day.....15th Feb.  It has all been so very quick we havent had time to think.....I am now though!
Good luck to you all testing soon
Chapps xxxx


----------



## littlemols

*Daisypops* I've had very little symptoms, no spotting of blood, only a few minor twinges and no other traditional pregnancy symptoms, but mine is BFP and from what I've read and heard from others who went on to good pregnancies, its not unusual to have no symptoms so don't worry about your test x


----------



## littlemols

*chaps* I'm prone to thrush and had a bad reaction to the cyclogest but my clinic said it was ok to use thrush cream. Also, I took their advice and am only using rectally and its cleared up. I used one last night vaginally and the thrush came back so my advice is (as much as its not so nice) use them rectally and with thrush cream and you will feel much better; I certainly did. Chin up x


----------



## swaps

at present very disturbed. told DH to collect report. and i know he might be busy (he is into export business). and i do not have guts to either call the lab or call DH to remind him abt this. even i do not gave my email id to them, i wrote DH's id and phone number. 
help me god please help me.       but   .


----------



## swaps

i m 15 dpt 2dt 
and my hcg is 13.8

lab nurse says it is +ve. consult doc. 


calling doc, but she is in OT right now.


----------



## JuJu74

Swaps, congrats that is fantastic news!

Please try to stop thinking the worst because everything is telling you you're pregnant!
Woohoo!


----------



## swaps

with this hcg level(13. doc told me to continue meds for two more days and again do the test on 7th.
i am trying to stay   
and hope for the miracle.
DH is very supportive as he said that at least first time we reach at this point.
no more thinking now. whatever happen i m ready for that.
  hope my hcg level increses on 7th


----------



## Karhog

Congratultaions to Littlemols and to Swaps on your  
Swaps I'm sure all will be fine- it all sounds positive to me so everything crossed for 7th.
Good luck to anyone else testing today!


----------



## JuJu74

Swaps,

I don't know anything about hcg levels, but this might help http://americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html

Looks like you're within normal range for the moment and it should have increased by the 7th.

Stay positive as you've had no bad news so far. 

JJ
Xxx

/links


----------



## Victy

Hey, I'm Victy. Had my ET Feb 18th, test day tomorrow but I can't test 'til Friday as I can't go to work  ! Have butterflies and fill physically sick. First IVF.


----------



## Victy

Hey...sorry Victy again. Please add me to the list. XxxxxX


----------



## Clairekirsten

Hi victy. Good luck! I am tempted to test tonight. Don't think can wait till Monday xxx


----------



## Roodkate

Claire, 

If you are gona test do so in the morning with first urine as HCG most likely to be picked up then.


----------



## josellina

Congratulations Swaps, Littlemols and JuJu - I hope I havn't missed anyone out. 

Im officially pregnant, had bloods taken today, 11dpd5t, came back as 713! 

Delighted, but also worrying that they're too high? Crazy I know! On the same day in November (11 days after) they were 230. This has to be a good sign, right?


----------



## BabyR

Hi ladies

OTD today = BFN.

We have 2 snow babies so hope to start FET in April/may.

Donna-Marie can you update my details on this board.

Lindseyvr


----------



## JuJu74

Claire,

I can so understand why you want to test early and you seem to have a particularly long wait, but keep in mind that they tell you when to test to ensure your hcg levels will be high enough.

This link might be helpful: http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

Whatever you decide, good luck!

JJ
X
/links


----------



## smurfy123

Congratulations joselina and swaps!


----------



## CakePop

Hi Ladies 

Congratulations Joselina and Swaps xx

My OTD is tomorrow but I've been getting cramps so tested today with FMU on a FRER and it's negative   
And now this afternoon AF is trying to show her ugly head (spotting) but the progesterone is fighting her 

I'm heartbroken but have 4 snowbabies so I'm finding strength in that and future FET 

Goodluck everyone who has upcoming OTD xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Cake pop & lindseyvr - so sorry ladies for your bfn!   xx


----------



## JuJu74

Commiserations Cakepop & lindseyvr on your BFNs, but wishing you both lots of luck with your snow babies when the time comes.


JJ


----------



## Karhog

So sorry Lindseyvr and Cakepop on your negative results. All the best of luck for your future treatments x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

LindseyVR and Cakepop so sorry to read your news   

Welcome to Victy and  for testing

 to wantababynow6, Jessibear, Sasha1973, Beachy23 and Layers for OTD tomorrow

Swaps sending lots of        

Sending           and 

Donna


----------



## bambibaby12

Good luck to all you ladies testing tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing some good news xx


----------



## Clairekirsten

Roodkate: thanks for the advice! Ur totally right about needing to do a mornin test! Thanks. U can ur transfer on the same day as me I think? When is ur test? Xxx

Juju: thanks for that advice and the link. Just been lookin at it. I can't believe my test so late. Good luck for urs tomo? Have u managed to refrain from doin any tests!? I am really goin a try. Too scared on the outcome. Xxx

Sorry to hear about ur negative result Lynsey and cakepop. It's heartbreaking. But after readin posts all over this forum I do honestly believe it will happens to us all. Just some of us might have to wait longer than others xx x x


----------



## Trixy1

to LindseyVR and Cakepop

Great news Swaps

Hope everyone's coping with the wait and good luck to those testing tomorrow. 

I'm going with PMA and talking to my belly asking my blast to stick and telling it what it should be up to today. 

I've decided I won't test early, I've got bloods at clinic on Monday so I'm just going to wait till then.


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Daisy pops! Good luck for tomorrow's test! I think one day early should be absoloutely fine n give an accurate result! Let us know how you get on!  

Chaps, glad the yeast infection has cleared up! The cyclogest can be a pain! My last clinic told me to go the back door way but my current clinic say to only do front door way! Both are very good clinics.... Strange eh? Personally I can't see how it doesn't do the same as it gets absorbed....  Strange eh! Good luck to you honey

Little mois, thanks for letting us know about your lack of symptoms, it's really encouraging for those of us without any. I've not had any spotting which I did have on my bfp fresh cycle.... Was hoping for a tiny bit so reassuring to know its not essential! Good luck with everything!

Swaps, I'm sure you've had a horrible nerve wracking morning.   your a step closer so try and take some comfort from that. What did you dr actually say about your level? 
Good luck for your repeat. I really hope your Embie really snuggles in tight xxxx

Victy.... Welcome.... What do you mean you can't test tomorrow cos of work? Xxxx hope you are ok  

Claire, What day are you? I have tested on d6 past 5dt twice before and got a bfp! Early testing is scary but can relieve the nerves a little earlier! If your otd isn't till Monday then you may be too early!

Trixy.... Good luck for Monday! Keep visualising your embies!  
Joselina.... Massive hcg!   did you have two transfered?      

Lindsey, I'm so sorry that it's not worked out this time.   it really is heartbreaking.
Hopefully your baby is in those frozen embies. Sometimes a fet is so much gentler on the body and can do the trick!

Cakepop, I'm sorry it wasn't a positive this cycle. You sound like a lady with a plan. Good luck.... Ibtruly believe perseverance will get us there!  

I'm day 5 of a d5 transfer tomorrow and I'm tempted....  
Even bought four tests in preparation!


----------



## debiw5

LindseyVR and Cakepop     sorry you got bfn's. Been there ! 
Im sure you'll get there next time...xxxx 

To all the BFP's CONGRATULATIONS !!!      
Enjoy every second of it xxx

Im due to test on sat at home, got the clinic on Monday. So tempted to test early but im living proof that the HCG can show up right up to day 14. 
When I went through 1st IVF i tested 2 days before i was due to go into the clinic...got a BFN ! Had no symptons at all so thought it definately hadnt worked. Wasnt even going to go into the clinic. However got blood test done as formality and i was pregnant    
Gabriella is now 2 and the light of our lives xxx

To all those who are testing early, make sure you test again on your proper date as it can show negative right up to the day before depending on your levels. 

Good luck to all the testers tomorrow xxx 
Praying for you all xxx


----------



## jessibear

hi ladies,

Sorry I haven't posted in a while, just been reading your fantastic updates.

HUGE congrats to all those with BFP's and  to those who it hasn't worked for _this_ time.

AFM - I haven't done any HPTs just left it down to my clinic. I had bloods done on Sunday and my levels were 68, had them done again yesterday and they'd gone up to 139, so it's a BFP for us! My husband had to ring the clinic to double check when he got home from work - he's over the moon!! I have another blood test on Saturday to check they are still rising.

Good luck to all those that are testing today, fingers crossed and 

J x x x x


----------



## Karhog

Congrats Jessiebear on your  you must be over the moon x


----------



## larka

Morning everyone

No time to read everyone's posts as rushing out to work, will read this evening. Just wanted to pop on to say tested early and.... 
Woooo Hooooo     
I'm 9dp5dt and the line was dark!  
OTD not until 10th but am feeling really positive about it!


----------



## bambibaby12

Woooo hoooo!!! Amazing news first thing in the morning!!!

Congratulations jessiebear & Larka!!! xxx


----------



## Clairekirsten

Congrats larka!!!! Wow!!!

No1 rainbow princess: I am now 11dpt 3et. Don't get why my test so late! Not till Monday! Got no symptoms at all now tho do not holding out much hope   xxxx


----------



## dingle123

*Larka!* so pleased for you


----------



## B81

Congrats on the BFPs this morning...lovely news to wake up to x

Big hugs to everyone out there who is struggling!! 

I am 3 days into 2ww and driving myself mad! Cried for hours last night and just felt like giving up but I know I can't as miracles do happen!

Dingle ... I think we were on here together in oct/nov last year, sorry to hear bout ur loss but great news on ur BFP xx I had similar to you in Nov 😩...hope ur ok, when is ur scan? How u feeling? Xx

Sending everyone lots of strength and love to get us through xx


----------



## JuJu74

Congrats Larka! Guess it was just all those hormones making you feel miserable and I'm sure you're over the moon now!

To those ladies stressing over having no symptoms, try not to worry as that can be perfectly normal. I had symptoms early that then disappeared and started spotting just like before a period, but I got my BFP!

And Claire, I've found another interesting site that says you should start testing: http://www.ivfconnections.com/forums/content.php/673-The-IVF-Two-Week-Wait-(2WW)-If-and-When-to-Do-a-Home-Pregnancy-Test
Your 16 day wait just seems cruel!

Hugs to everyone 

JJ

PS today was my otd and for a moment there, I couldn't see a second line but it did appear much to my relief so will be ringing the clinic today to start the next ball rolling!


----------



## Karhog

Congrats Larka   fab news!


----------



## Sasha1973

Hi Guys

Congratulations to those BFP's out there, you must be so excited.

Unfortunately it was my OTD today and I got a BFN.

I had tested yesterday as I was convinced it would be positive and was shocked. Having got over the shock today I have already booked an appointment with my consultant to discuss what can be tweaked if anything and am lucky to be able to get straight back on the treatment wagon with my next bleed (the benefits of having a natural FET).

'May God grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change; the courage to change the things I can; and the wisdom to know the difference'

Best of luck to everyone else out their sharing this journey.

xxx


----------



## littlemols

*juju* thanks for the article, that's really helpful information. I'm 9dp5dt today and I'm still testing positive, which has given me some relief that's its no longer the trigger shot in my system and that its probably a pregnancy sign! My clinic insist's on leaving it until 14dp5dt so my official date is Monday 11th but this article has answered a few questions and put my mind at rest. Thanks!

Is anyone else with a BFP driving themselves crazy with nerves that the pregnancy won't continue. I guess my bad experience with a bio chem hasn't done me much good! last time the poas showed negative and I didn't even know I was pregnant so I'm hoping its a good sign that I'm showing signs of hcg this time around. Come on little one, hang in there!!! Ha ha

A huge congrats to Larka and jessiebear for your BFP's

Thoughts to those who haven't had their dream come true this time around x x x


----------



## littlemols

Sasha1973 said:


> 'May God grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change; the courage to change the things I can; and the wisdom to know the difference'
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else out their sharing this journey.
> 
> xxx


*sasha  great words of advice and I admire your strength to get back up and carry on with your head held high -good for you. Sorry to hear your news Hun*


----------



## Clairekirsten

Juju: congrats in ur    !!!!
And thanks for that link. So according to that I should be testin today! So frustrating that got another 5 days to wait. They said at the clinic my period would be due tomorrow so I might wait till after tomorrow and then test fri. If I bleed tomo then I guess that will confirm a negative!!!

I always though 2ww was from day of transfer but now I realise its day of collection! Don't understand why my clinic tests so late! 

Hope everyone is good xxxx


----------



## littlemols

My clinic said 2ww was from ET


----------



## Crewgirl

Hi ladies,

After a week of negatives on cheapo tests I finally splashed out today for a clear blue and got my  !

I can't believe it as I have been so down from the negative results, almost resulting in a glass of wine last night, thank god I didn't!

Go for my blood test tomorrow to confirm but done 2 tests so I'm guessing it is a  ! Woohoo!

Good luck to everybody else and big   to those who aren't getting the results they wanted this time! 

xxxxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Congrats Crewgirl... Can't believe all these BFPs already this month... Very pleased for u hunny xx


----------



## Clairekirsten

I presumed 2ww was from et but seems loads of people on here get tested early. Kinda wish I had just done it really early. I feel too scared to do it now. Ha. It my birthday Sunday, test Monday then my mums birthday Tuesday. i am workin everday but sunday so not sure any day goin to be good as don't fancy testin on a workday or my birthday! Xxz


----------



## daisypops

Morning girls,
Well its my test day tomorrow. I was gonna give in and test a day early this morning but was a good girl and decided to wait (I've waited this long so whats another day!?) Anyway, just gone to the loo at work and found very light brown discharge. Feel like crying at my desk!  This is normal for me before my AF turns up so I cant help thinking its all over.


----------



## JuJu74

Daisypops, how many dpt are you? The discharge doesn't necessarily mean you're not pregnant.  I got implantation bleeding later than I thought I would and it looked exactly like premenstrual spotting.

Don't give up hope yet.  You're still PUPO and the progesterone is supposed to stop your period from starting anyway so it might not be what you think it is.

Hang in there and test tomorrow as planned and we will all be hoping for good news.


----------



## BabyR

Hi ladies

I have just popped in to say bye to this board.

Thank you to you all for your kjnd words of support.

Best of luck to you all -  we will all get our baby someday, one way or another.

Lindsey


----------



## daisypops

Hi JuJu, I'm 13dp 3dt. Not having the usual AF cramps or anything just pulling type pains down my sides. The last couple of days I've had a constant need to pee as well so I'm praying that counts for something.


----------



## Trixy1

Congratulations to Larka and Crewgirl!!

Bye bye Lindsey, best of luck for the future. I'm sure your time will come x


----------



## josellina

So sorry Lindseyvr, Cakepop and Sasha over your sad news. Your day will come, be kind to yourselves.

Huge congratulations to Jessiebear, Larka, Juju and crewgirl on the BFPs. Fantastic feeling isn't it. 

Daisypops dont give up hope yet, I think you'll be celebrating really soon!!

My OTD was 11 days after 5day transfer, clinics differ don't they!

Clairekirstin - Its my birthday Sunday too ... and mother's day. 

Littlemols, you asked "Is anyone else with a BFP driving themselves crazy with nerves that the pregnancy won't continue". In a word YES! In November, I tested positive 9dp5dt, HcG on OTD was 230, all going well. My clinic requested a scan one week later to see the gest sac - my dream ended. Im so so scared the same thing will happen this time round. My hcg is higher (713) this time, but I cant help worrying. 

Best of luck to any other ladies testing today xxx


----------



## catie_s

to the BFNs today. As others have said, your time WILL come. Good Luck with the next stage in your journey. Keep  
Sasha - do you have any more frosties? There have been lots of BFP on here with FET this month! Will be   all you lovely ladies get good news on future cycles.
 to all the BFPs today, lovely to read more good news. Take some time to enjoy your fabulous news before you start counting down to that wonderful 1st scan!
Josselina - I think your HCG is so high because you have a multiple pregnancy! I would bet good money on there being at least twins in there. Multiple pregnancies have their own separate HCG chart because the numbers are usually much higher. Try not to worry, just enjoy the moment and soon you will see your babies for the 1st time at your scan.
AFM, I did another digi this morning and it came up with pregnant really quickly followed by 2-3 weeks. OTD is tomorrow but wont really believe it till I get the blood results back.   for a good beta , with my daughter I got a reading of 178  at 14dp2dt but I have heard for FET the embryos develop a little slower so we will see what tomorrow brings!
         to all, hang in there girls, the 2ww cant last forever!
Catie xxx


----------



## Mistymoo

Ive not been on for a few days due to a bleed starting on saturday and is still spotting now, the hospital have told me im to continue with cyclogest until friday incase i have 1 surviving egg out off the 2 implanted.  I just dont feel like there is any hope all my side effects have stopped since the bleed. this is my last attempt i feel like i have let so many people down ;(


----------



## catie_s

Oh Mistymoo   please dont say that, you havent let anyone down. Infertility is so cruel and unfair and a lot of the time BFPs are down to pure luck. My Dr said it was a bit like Russian Roulette - once the embies go in, it is pure chance if they take or not. You have been brave and strong to get to this point, dont give up now. Try to keep   - it's almost Friday and there have been lots of stories of ladies with bleeding who went on to get a bfp. I myself bled throughout my 1st trimester when I was expecting my daughter. Please be kind to yourself, ivf takes its toll both physically and mentally. Get a hug from your DH and try to take things easy till Friday.
Take care of yourself, big hug, Catie xxxx


----------



## littlemols

Well lets just hope for the best eh! Good luck x


----------



## Wantbabynow6

Bfn for me on my 2nd iui gutted but not giving up x


----------



## catie_s

wantbabynow. Love your determination though. Good Luck for the next stage of your journey xxx


----------



## Sasha1973

Hi Catie

Thank you for your message, I don't have any frosties on ice - the two I had oput back in this month were only frozen as they couldn't get them past my cervix on actual transfer day so they had to freeze them. I then had to have an operation to increase the size of my cervix before I could have them put in. My rational brain tells me that they either didn't continue to grow after transfer or they didn't hatch or they didn't implant so I'm going to speak with the consultant and see whether we can do anything at any of those steps to increase my chances on next cycle. I'm particularly interested in assisted hatching - I wonder whether anyone here knows any more or has had that, if so I'd really like to hear about that.

Im down but I'm not out!

Congratulations on your BFP, you must be so excited, I hope your beta goes well tomorrow I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and will look out for your number on this thread.

xxx


----------



## catie_s

Thank you Sasha, I am excited but cautiously so. I know its very early days and the bfp is just the 1st hurdle. Just taking each day as it comes xx
Re - assister hatching, we only ever got 2 day embies, clinic never offered us the choice of going to blast but I see that lots of girls on here had blasts transfered so hopefully someone will know more than me. You could also try posting on one of the treatment boards.
Im really glad you're keeping positive. Sending you lots of   and hoping your next cycle brings you that bfp!
Good Luck!!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Sasha1973

Hi Catie

Yes our clinic only offered us 3 day transfer and I never knew of anything else at the time so didn't question that. 

I think now I've had my first cycle I know a fair bit more from these boards and from googling of course. I have investigated the 3 day against the 5 day transfer and am thinking that may be more successful for me with the embryo being that bit more advanced before transfer, it's certainly going to be something I'll talk with my consultant about. I shall have a look on the treatment boards too as you suggested.

xxx


----------



## Karhog

Congrats   you must be elated! So sorry to those who have had   don't lose hope  
Sasha I have had assisted hatching on my three embies. I am no expert but I think most clinic in this country will only do it on a FET  tx. I had my treatment abroad and it was done on 5 day blasts. I have heard it can significantly increase your chances as sometimes the embryo struggles to break out of the shell and by put find a puncture in this aids it.
Wouldn't know stats etc but we decided to give it a go, we also used embryo gen to aid embryonic development and help it 'stick' to the uterus.
I am now bfp so who knows what its down to? Good luck x


----------



## Karhog

Excuse spelling typos..on tablet


----------



## chapps67

Hi
first day back at work and  day 4....really stressed as I have a busy job which is quite stressful at time and of course everything went to pot today.  Having very mild cramping pains but nothing else.  I am trying to stay ppsitive but as this is my first cycle I have no idea what to expect/do etc.  I know we are all different but I just cant get it out my head that theres nothing yhere anymore.....
So sorry to those with BFN.......


----------



## Sasha1973

Hi Karhog

Thank you so much for that information, I think because of my age (39) that they may consider me for assisted hatching as well from what I've read up (apparently the egg's shell maybe harder in older women). You story sounds so positive so I'm definitely willing to give it a go. I also had Embryo Glue on my last transfer so would give that again too. I'm willing to give anything ago that may be of the slightest help - I'd stand on my head and sing show tunes for 9 months if it gave me a better chance!! 

xxx


----------



## catie_s

Sasha - some of the girls on here were also talking about 'embryo glue' and I think they went on to get BFP, could be another thing to ask aboutI  at your follow up appointment? Sorry cant help much as we live in France and our hospital didnt do either of these options and all transfers were 2 days (max 3 days) as they feel embryos better off back inside - it does seem that blasts have much better success rates though.
Anyway, it's good that you've got a plan of action and are looking forward. Wishing you lots of luck and   xxxx


----------



## swaps

Sasha1973 said:


> 'May God grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change; the courage to change the things I can; and the wisdom to know the difference'


i think this is for me too. i dont know what will be the hcg level tomorrow. but atleast we came at this point where i get the BFP for a time period. may be next time it'll be my cycle.

congrats to all BFPs and hugs to BFNs.

AFM i am feeling like i am about to drop something from my lower side. its a terrible feeling. feeling quite heavy lower side like something is about to come. i dont know what it is.

i read an article that with this low hcg level 1. it can increase in 30-48 hrs - it will remain bfp
2. going to be miscarriage. ie the embryo is sticked in uterus but didn't grow.
3. ectopic - i dont want that with me atleast.

help me tomorrow again to cope with all these. 
staying and trying to be +ve.


----------



## meemoo123

Hi everyone,
I'm officially PUPO with 1 grade A Blast on board. After a very traumatic experience at ET
I have apparently the worse/ weird cervix my consultant has seen in 10 years! So after a lot of pain and tears they finally put the embryo back where it belongs. It ruined the experience for me but so happy to be PUPO.
Anyone else had an issue when it came to ET?
X


----------



## josellina

Sasha, what a great determined attitude you have. You will make a fantastic mother, you deserve this. 

Swaps, hoping your hcg will have risen significantly tomorrow.

CatieS, best of luck with your betas tomorrow also. Looking forward to hearing numbers.

Best of luck meemoo123, hope the next 2 weeks don't drive you too crAazy!

I had 2 blasts transferred (1 day 5, and 1 day 6) so yes ... there is a possibility. Fingers crossed. Im having bad cramping deep in my lower right side today - had nothing like this before. Hope its just wind!!


----------



## catie_s

Thank you Josellina! Just wanted to say that when my sister in law had her twins she had bad cramping on and off till 12 weeks, maybe the uterus has to stretch more with twins? I am convinced you're in for a lovely surprise at your scan xxxx
Welcome Meemoo, congrats on being PUPO! Sorry you had such a painful ET, on my 1st cycle I met a girl with similar issues and she was having her transfer with some sedation. Hopefully it Will all be worth it and you Will be celebrating soon xxxx


----------



## larka

*chapps* - you sound just like me when I first joined this board! I think it is quite normal to feel that way, drugs still in your system, raging hormones etc I also found that once ET was done I let out all the fears I had been having all along but because things had moved along at a good pace so I hadn't had time to think about it before. I've had hardly any symptoms but this morning I got my  Don't give up and I'll give you the same advice people gave me: Have a little cry - its ok, keep busy, treat yourself, do nice things with DP, buy some tv box sets, go out with friends. Hope this helps!


----------



## daisypops

Its changed from brown to red blood (but only when I wipe) now. Feel devastated and cant stop crying. Test day is tomorrow so will still do it just in case but I think I know the answer. I had two embies put back so what are the chances of the bleeding just being because one of them didnt stick?  Clutching at straws I know but dont have any usual AF cramps or sore boobs etc which would normally accompany AF.


----------



## mumily08

Congrats on bfp and sorry bfn how early did u ladies have a scan wen u got a bfp xxx


----------



## JuJu74

Daisypops, you could be right and its just one embryo you're losing.  I even read a case study of a couple whoe had bleeding, got a bfn but then 6 weeks later when they were having blood tests to start their next cycle, found out she was actually pregnant with the other embryo.

Plenty of people have bleeding throughout the whole first trimester and this is what's got you so upset.  Only the test will tell you for sure.  Try to keep some faith, and good luck for your test tomorrow.

Mumily, today was my otd and I rang the clinic to tell them I was pregnant and they've scheduled me in for a scan on 22nd of March.  I'm in Cheltenham and it looks like they don't do beta hcg tests as there's been no mention of them and I was just told to carry on as normal until my scan.

Has anyone else got a bfp and their clinic doesn't do beta hcg tests?


----------



## Madam Twinky

Evening everyone,

Hope you are getting on ok?

I really thought I would be fine and drummed it into myself that I would not symptom spot but the madness of this 2ww is starting to set in now!!!!! I'm only 5dpt so still have along way to go but just wondered about implantation bleeding, last night I had really bad cramps and really bad lower back pain and then when I went to the loo in the night (I'm running to the loo ALL the time now) there was a spot of blood, literally a spot on the paper - is this too little to be implantation ? My boobs feel really sore and although they've been painful through this whole process they've been feeling really heavy yesterday and today!!! 

Gosh this 2ww sends you


----------



## frenchie999

Mine dont do bloods either! My otd was 4th and my scan isn't till w/c 25th argh ages away!! X


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Another busy day on the thread 
Lovely to see the support you are all offering each other 

wantababynow6, Sasha1973, Cakepop, so sorry to read of your result    

Welcome to Meemoo123  on the wait

Swaps    for increased levels for you tomorrow

Jessibear, Juju74, Larka and Crewgirl  on your BFP

 tomorrow OTD ladies, Gulshie, nj 123, Praying for a miracle (x2), Daisypops, Smiling Angel and peeinapod

Tomorrow i will be updating the HOF and then i will be away for a wedding from Friday until Monday so i will update on Monday on my return   Hoping to return to lots of BFP     

Sending           and  all around

Donna


----------



## mumily08

Thank u ladies well I did the test Sunday and did another yestaday n had 2faint lines I rang my gp n left msg with midwife muffin bk yet iv not rang my clinic yet otd not til Saturday but obvious its a bfp but I'm now panic in as I had a ectopic that y I had ivf  my clinic does do bloods but it's too far away to go just for bloods so il ring Dr's again 2morro as I was told last time if I ever fell pregnant I would have to have a emergency scan xxx


----------



## Beachy23

Hi everyone 

Today was the end of my 2ww it seemed like it was never going to end...........and I got a BFP, I was naughty over the weekend and did various tests so had an idea of the outcome, I didn't quite believe it until I was told by the staff at the clinic today.

Good luck to all who are on there 2ww that seemed more like a 2 month wait to me. 

X


----------



## Trixy1

Congratulations - Beachy!

Mumily - hope you get on ok at docs tomorrow. 

Madam Twinky - 2ww is sending me mental too, hope you're ok.


----------



## hoodie

Hi ladies! 

Can I join you? OTD is the 16th March. I had 2 blasts with inner cell mass put bk y'day at Liverpool women's hospital, we used the embryoscope. It's my 2nd fresh cycle and I had a frozen cycle. X


----------



## Beachy23

Thanks Trixy. Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow x


----------



## Dreamingbaby

Congrats to all the BFP's  and big hugs to all those with BFN's. 

Feeling nervous about tomorrow as AF is due and it's the same day our last cycle ended with a BFN, praying our little embie stays with us.

Night all and good luck to those testing tomorrow
X Tanya


----------



## Trixy1

Hope you're ok tomorrow Tanya and AF stays well away!


----------



## Dreamingbaby

Thanks Trixy1.


----------



## debiw5

Congrats to all the BFP'a   ! So happy for you all. 

Sorry to all the BFN'S   . Your time will come, sending you all love. 

Hope you get on ok tomorrow Tanya xxx

Good luck to all tomorrow's testers, hope to see lots of BFP's in the morning.

Praying for you all Debi xxx


----------



## Praying for a miracle x2

Well ladies, Its a    for me....going to the clinic this morning to confirm beta levels.  

I've been testing positive since Sunday but didn't want to say nothing until test date.

Good luck to all other testers  , there is a few today...sorry to all the BFN   I truly knw that feeling, you will bounce back I promise


----------



## bambibaby12

Prayingforamiracle - congratulations!! Lets hope this starts the ball rolling for some more good results today xx

Good luck to all the other testers xx


----------



## daisypops

Well as expected its a BFN for me and AF has come with avengeance this morning. Feel devastated. Dont know what to do with myself. Two days ago I was so sure it had worked and am now wondering if it was something I did wrong. Got to go to work and act normal now (with swollen bloodshot eyes!) 

Only got half the money to have another go so got some serious saving to do before we try again. In the meantime I think I'm gonna try to lose some weight and get healthy to improve my chances next time round. 

Good luck to everyone else testing today and thank you ladies for getting me through this awful 2ww with all your positivity.

xx


----------



## seemedlike4eva

I just popped on for the first time -
I had ET on tues 5th, 2 x day 4 embies double donor fresh cycle....I've lost count but this must be about our 17th tx cycle, OTD 19th.
Prayingforamiracle, congratulations.
Daisypops,   , I'm sorry, it's gutting.


----------



## kanika127

Hi Donna

Can I join the list , I had my 5dt last Saturday 2 March , OTD by 16 March , just putting my fingers cross for BFP  


Thanx x x x


----------



## JuJu74

Daisy pops, I'm so sorry.  I was so hoping it would turn out okay for you.    Stay strong and good luck for the future. Xxx

Congrats to the BFPs today! That's wonderful news.

JJ
X


----------



## MsPeaches

Hello all,

Well here we are on the rollercoaster - I really want to put it out there to those with BFNs, I was BFN on the February 2WW but... am now _cautiously_ optimistic as have a nice second line on a First Response stick peed on this evening. I am supposed to test way later on 12th March, which is way way too long away in my book!

So yes, I'm hoping my lovely bright pink line will darken up tomorrow, and onwards to the next milestones!

I am knocking on the doctors door tomorrow to try and get a blood test done in the morning, otherwise will have to wait until Tuesday next as Monday is a public holiday here in Victoria, Australia (labour weekend).

So congrats to all the BFPs - and I hope I can come around to really feeling like I am one of you! Blood tests are good too...

Love and positive vibes to all, MsP


----------



## debiw5

So sorry Daisypops. Hope your ok, I've been there ! Next time xxx 

Congrats to all the BFP's today. Fantastic xx

Xxx


----------



## Jenba

Hi Donna,

Please could you update the front page, i was a BFN x


----------



## debiw5

Sorry you got a bfn Jenna. Glad your starting again may/June. 
I'm sure it will be your turn then. 
Hope your ok. Sending you lots of hugs  

Xxxx


----------



## swaps

its BFN...............
chemical pregnancy
bad luck 
i'll try again after 2-3 months. 

congrats for BFPs and coming BFPs. 
and BFNs dont woryy our day will surely come.


----------



## beecoops

Hi  
Can you please add me to the list.  I had 5dt on Monday,already starting to feel crazy.  My OTD is Friday 15th so far no signs but keeping everything crossed.

Congratulations to all the BFP  so far this month so pleased for you all, that sometimes feels like it will never happen I can't imagine how amazing you must all feel 
To all th BFN. I know how that feels, but keep strong and carry on, were all very tough and get stronger each time xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Daisy pops, I'm sorry luvvie! Such a hard journey and just hope you're ok xx

Chaps, sorry it turned into a bfn hunny xx

Mspeaches - fingers crossed that line keeps getting stronger, when was your transfer? My OTD is 12th too xx

Beecoops -  and welcome to the 2ww madness.


Big ^cuddle^ to all you lovely ladies, I think we all deserve one.

I'm having a rubbish down day, got brown spotting this morning and seems to have a bit of red there now too. Convinced that's me out of the game


----------



## bambibaby12

I'll try again

Big   to you all


----------



## catie_s

Hello Lovely Ladies
Firstly big     to the BFN, I know how hard a negative cycle is, please keep hoping and I am sure that you girls WILL get the good news you deserve xxxx
Congratulations to the new BFPs on here today, fantastic news    to you all, enjoy this special time xxx
AFM, it is OTD today and my blood beta test came back at 544!!!!! When I had my daughter who was also a 2day transfer, I got a level of 178 on OTD and the Dr said that was good! So Im worried that this is so high!!!! Not getting scan till 26 March, seems like aaaages away!!!!! I honestly expected it to be lower as with FET they can be slower to implant. I guess Ill just have to keep as patient as I can!!!
Anyway, lots of luck to the next lot of testers, keep      
Catie xxx


----------



## chapps67

Hi

OTD next Thursday......a week to go.  Feel no symptoms other than a few niggles.  I am very emotional though.  Horrible thrush has gone thankfully.
Great news for all those BFP.......and much love to those that didnt.
I am driven crazy for being optimistic one moment and like it never happened the ne t.
Chapps x


----------



## Pauline83

Hi can I join this thread please? 

This is my 2nd ICSI cycle, got BFP first time around but miscarried at 5 weeks. I had E/T yesterday morning (2dt) - a good quality 4 cell and a 7 cell not doing quite as well - both our embies were 'below average' quality last time so keeping everything crossed our stronger embie (or both if we are really lucky!) snuggles in good and tight and stays with us for the baby we have dreamed of for so long! OTD: 22.03.13

Still feeling sore but not as bad as I did last time following E/C thankfully!

Good luck to everyone       

Love Pauline x


----------



## danielle1370

Hi girls, just wanting to joining this months board, my otd is the 15 th of March,  this month is a strange one as its a natural one prior to our ivf starting once af arrives. After not ovulating myself regularly I dont have much hope! Going for day21 bloods tomorrow although it's a day early.  I've been following the thread all month as I do every month on this crazy 2ww. Im sorry to hear about the bfn and congratulations to all the bfp. Hope everyone tries to remain calm in this horrid wait!! Sorry I can't do personals easily as im on a rubbish touch screen phone lol xx


----------



## debiw5

Hi Pauline, 

It will hopefully go in quick for you. Good sign that the envies are both strong. Hope they stick nice and tight for you xx 

My OTD is Saturday so hopefully be a  

Debi xxx


----------



## Praying for a miracle x2

Sorry to hear about the other BFN today, ladies if I can give you any words of wisdom...never give up your dream.

It's a hard road to go down but the IVF makes us Incredable strong women we are all inspirational.

My beta is 1252! Pretty high do you think?


----------



## Peeinapod

Hi everyone, just wanted to share my wonderful news.... I got a BFP!     DH and I can't quite believe it yet but slowly sinking in!  My bloods came back at 1325 - which the nurse said was high - so a chace it could be twins.  Will find out when I go for scan on 3rd April.

So sorry to the ladies that got BFN but please do not give up hope!  We were told we had probably less than a 10% chance of success, but it has worked!  Please keep the faith


----------



## mumily08

Hi ladies just a quick question iv been googlin lots trying to work out my due date if I had egg collection 18th Feb some things online say in 4weeks 2days I worked it out to be 3weeks 2mos PLZ CAN ANY1 HELP PLZ xxxxxx


----------



## debiw5

Congratulations Peeinapod !!!
That is fantastic news. You must be over the moon  

Not long to your scan but my £'s on twins xxx


----------



## debiw5

Mumily I think the 20th October is around your due date 

Xxx


----------



## mumily08

Really hub so how many weeks would I be now xx


----------



## debiw5

No it would be 5th November. 
Sorry just recalculated it x 

I think xxx


----------



## debiw5

Just over 4 weeks. I'm just doing it from when I had my daughter  x


----------



## bambibaby12

Mumily - yeh you would be 4 weeks 2 weeks after EC date, your EC date is technically ovulation so normally you would have ur period 2 weeks after that. 
So I would say you are 4weeks and 3 days pg.
On the due date calculators u need to put ur EC date as the ovulation date xx


----------



## mumily08

Really well all the ivf calculator online say 4weeks 2days but for some reason I thought I was 3 weeks 2mos xx


----------



## mumily08

Oh my gosh really that's amazing thank u ladies xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

That's a bonus then, you're further on than u think


----------



## debiw5

That's what I got bambibaby ! 

Due date from 5th nov to 11th but I think the 5th. 
Let me know when you've had your scan what date you get. 
Xxx


----------



## mumily08

Brill thank u xxx


----------



## mumily08

Well I'm rang my local hospital and they won't do my scan til I'm 6 weeks and my clinic said I can av 1 there on 29th of march xxx


----------



## B81

Hi Pauline....I just wrote a long post to you and then it disappeared so am starting again x

I just wanted to share that I have had a similar experience to you...our 1st ICSI cycle we got a BFP and then had a missed miscarriage at 8 weeks...was gutted to get so far but we took a positive from it that it worked! We are now on our 2nd ICSI and OTD is 18the March and on 2 WW at the mo...we had 2 embies put back on a 3 day transfer but only got a 4 cell and 5 cell and they said that this was not what they would expect at this stage, they expect 6-8cells...I was really upset...but they were good quality so have got to hope that the best place for them is inside me where they can stick and get comfy.

Just wanted to say that I am keeping everything crossed for you and hope you get a BFP xxx lots of love n hugs coming your way xx

Where are being treated? Xxxxx Billie x


----------



## littlemols

Oh my god, I totally didn't realise how to calculate the due dates etc. I figured I was, like, 1 week gone but that calculator shows me at 4 weeks and 1 day! Argggghh. My hospital said they would do bloods tomorrow just to put my mind at rest so figure ill find out more in the morning!

Can I ask.... I'm taking cyclogest presseries at the moment and getting bad thrush. I've been offered the injections. Is anyone else taking the injections? How are they? Any side effects?


----------



## frenchie999

Try cyclogest up the bum lol, I've been on them for ages and never had any trouble  oh and my EC was 13th feb and my due date is 7th nov according to the nurse, I'm sure they will tell u the correct date x

Congrats on all the bfp!!!

And those that didn't get their bfp, don't give up!!!!!

Afm, I just cried eating my takeaway.... Hormones, I should be 5 weeks tomorrow, scan is a life time away x


----------



## Praying for a miracle x2

Little mois, I've been on gestone injections and they really are not bad at all...you kind of think they are going to be the worst and they really are not at all, you will need somebody else to do the for you though!


----------



## mumily08

Well Frenchie my ec was 5day after u so I must be due 12th November hun xx


----------



## littlemols

Frenchie, I've been using them up the back passage but the thrush just doesn't want to go away. Having said that it is getting better so perhaps ill persevere!

Praying for a miracle - why does it need someone to do the injection? That would be an issue because of my job and DH's job so I need to do these myself, is this possible?


----------



## Praying for a miracle x2

Its not impossible, it's a intra muscular injection that needs to go in a certain place in your bottom that's why it is better to get sonebody else to do it, also the needle is 1.5 inches long so it's not easy to inject a needle that big that's all. You need to be carefull to not hit a nerve, they sound awfull but honestly I would recommend any time.


----------



## debiw5

Mumily you had 5 day blast embies which means you take the 5 off which is why I got to the 5th xxx


----------



## mumily08

O Ok soon confusing lol xxx


----------



## debiw5

At least you know roughly lol x 

Defo 5th to 11th though x


----------



## mumily08

Yeah set me more straight lol thank u for all ur help ladies xxxx


----------



## Victy

All my feelings believing I was pregnant turn out to be the hormones and wishful thinking. Done a test this evening after bleeding at work, BFN.

Going away to lick my wounds. Gutted.


----------



## JuJu74

I used an online calculator with my ec and et dates (see my signature) and it said my due date was 11 Nov.  guess ill find out for sure at my scan in two weeks time.

Another roller coaster day on the bfp and bfn fronts. Congrats to all of those who had BFPs and my heart goes out to those who weren't so lucky this time.

Can I ask if any of you have been using acupuncture, reflexology etc during your fertility treatments?  I've been doing both for about 18 months with specially timed appointments around ivf.  Who knows if they contributed to my bfp but I was wiling to do anything that might help.  Anyone else have any experiences with this?

Good luck to all of those testing tomorrow!
Xxx


----------



## larka

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?ac=ivf

Plug your EC date in here (make sure you select 2013) and it works it all out for you datewise for all of you who are unsure how many week pregnant you are!!!


----------



## ceesaw

Ju ju - I had acupuncture for period pain relief & continued throughout treatment. Got BFP on first IVF in 2009.
Started again after m/c at beginning Oct 2012 & continued until morning of EC. In a few more days I'll know the result.


----------



## Trixy1

Aww Victy   when's your OTD?


----------



## RuthB

Hello Donna, please can I be added, my OTD date is March 20th!  Off to read through the thread now, good luck everyone who is still waiting


----------



## debiw5

Did anyone who got a BFP have sore boobs before the OTD 

Starting to panic x


----------



## frenchie999

My sore boobs have been on and off, some days they are fine others hurt just being under a tight tshirt! Bit hit and miss with symptoms really! X


----------



## debiw5

Thanks Frenchie. Hoping its just a symptom and its not all over. OTD is Saturday so fingers x'd my wee embies have stuck xxxx


----------



## chapps67

Wide awake since 2.30am.  A mix of problems at work n home.  Day 6 post ET and have very mild period pain.  Trying not to panic but full of tears.  I have read so many symptoms and other threads it can mean everything and nothing. DH says nothing we can do but wait......its doing my head in.

Chapps


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Chapps I'm awake too! Have been since 4.30 same yesterday too....hopefully you will get your answer soon. What day transfer did you have? All the best!

Deb.... My boobs are really hurting.... Even just laying on them but it is sometimes better then other times.... Sore boobs can be the drugs but can also be a sign! Hoping it's the latter for you!

Juju I had Accupuncture this time before and after transfer n found it really relaxing! he even left some tiny needle plaster things in my ears to help with stress.... I have to massage them! I have to be a bit careful where I do this as can look a little silly!

Victy.... Hugs Hun. Hopefully it's not af n possibly spotting? When is otd?

Ruth.... Welcome and good luck! Let the fun commece!  

Hello to everyone else....

Thought i should let you know I've been naughty and peeing on sticks for two days now (since d5p5dt) and getting Pregnant 1-2 weeks come up! And nice pink lines on first response too.... I'm totally shocked! Feel blessed and delighted but well aware things can go wrong. Just praying that this time is my time.
I'm going for bloods Saturday (d9) bit early but I can't contain myself!!!
Please god let this work out!

Good luck to everyone....


----------



## bambibaby12

Rainbow princess - ooooh that's looking good for your OTD!! Congrats  
Hope you're feeling ok xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Rachel, Roodkate, jadey, chatterton & Mistymoo
Good luck!!

Looking forward to seeing lots more of those BFP xx


----------



## Jadey222

Morning all... BFN for me  
Totally devastated.

Good luck to everyone else testing today x


----------



## bambibaby12

Jadey - I'm sorry hunny.... Can imagine how you're feeling and just hope u take some time to look after yourself hun


----------



## meemoo123

Morning everyone. 
I am 2dp5dt and I have woken up to very mild period like pains, is this mormal?
Very worried now, is implantation a few days away yet?


----------



## Trixy1

So sorry Jadey  

Meemoo - I've found that the cyclogest makes me crampy, it could be that.


----------



## meemoo123

Thanks Trixy,
Think I'm going insane, I told myself that the 2ww will be fine! How wrong was I. Lol


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi ladies

Been tying to stay positive but my cycle is over. Bleeding is heavier today so that's me out...

Will still be here to see how u all get on and   for lots of good news for the March 2ww ladies


----------



## nj 123

*bambi* phone ur clinic they mite want U to up ur progesterone it cud b breakthrough bleeding, I don't wanna give U false hope n I know it doesn't happen very often but I got my period 5 days before otd and still bfp x x


----------



## Praying for a miracle x2

I'm so sorry bambibaby, I agree with Nj to call your clinic to get advice.


----------



## debiw5

So sorry jadey. Hope your ok huni xxx 
Sending you lots of hugs.  
Hang in there, next time xxxx

Congrats rainbow princess   ! 
You must be over the moon. 

My OTD is 2morrow. Haven't tested early but a feeling it's not worked. I've had cramps and really sore boobs for days !   I'm wrong. 

Good luck to all today's testers xxxx


----------



## debiw5

Hope your ok bambibaby  
Give clinic a wee phone just to make sure xxx
Sending you


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks ladies... I was supposed to go to the clinic anyway today as I would have run out of pessaries over the weekend so will ask them what they think but doubt any things going to change. Thanks for ur support xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Didnt get in yesterday, so just popping on to update the list before i go away for the weekend 

Any further updates will be added on Monday morning 

Bambibaby12 thinking of you sweetheart      i hope the clinic can give you some reassurance

Sorry to the ladies who have had BFN over the last day or so   

Swaps sorry to read about the chemical pg honey  

 to yesterdays BFP ladies,

Mumily i work you out to be 4w4d pregnant

Welcome to our new ladies

Jadey222, sorry to read of your BFN today   

 to todays other testers roodkate, sjchatterton, Mistymoo and RachelHudson   

Also  to this weekends testers

tomorrow ....... Flopsybunny, JJ1, Debiw5, yogabunny and Smurf123
Sunday .......... ceesaw

MsPeaches lovely to read your post keeping  you can get some bloods done before the weekend 

  and               

Donna


----------



## Peeinapod

JuJu74 - I started acupuncture in September last year after I go the results of my low AMH!  Went every week and also on day of embryo transfer.  I am now not sure whether to continue with acupuncture during my pregnancy.  And any ladies with experience of acupuncture during pregnancy would be great to hear from you.  I also took DHEA for 4 months and think that definatley helped.

Good luck for all the tests today and the next few days.  I am    for lots of BFP!

Meemoo123 - I know how you must be feeling.  Period like pains is normal, but could be a range of things.  I had period like pains, cramps, stitchs, throbbing ovaries for at least a week before my BFP - so the symptoms could be a very positive sign.  Try not to worry, though I know it is hard.

x x x


----------



## bambibaby12

Thanks Donna! I will hold a little bit of hope for now and see what they say, thank you


----------



## meemoo123

Bambi, I'm so sorry I hope you get some good news from the clinic. X
Peeinapod, thank you for your reply, it just so hard not to symptom spot!


----------



## bali08

hello ladies, its sooo hard this 2 ww. one minute you feel something and you think oh i could be and then you dont feel anything and you think oh im not etc etc...
its horrendous! it plays with your emotions so much!  i had my transfer on the 25th, and the nurse wrore i should test on the 12th, how do you ladies count the 14-16 days, is day 1 the day of transfer or is that zero and start from the next day good luck to all ! seems like march seems quite a positive month so far !


----------



## Flopsybunny

Jadey and everyone else who got a BfN.  It sucks but fingers crossed for next time for you.

I've poas this morning when I really shouldn't have done.  I'm 13 dpIUI and have felt rubbish all week with cramps, bloating, backache and heartburn.  I know this is from the drugs, especially as my clinic uses hcg injections instead of progesterone to extend the luteal phase. This also means I had to self inject hcg on Sunday and Tuesday this week.  Obviously this means that any test is unreliable until my blood test tomorrow as it could just pick up the injections. So I've deliberately not tested early - until today.  I've just got a very faint positive and am now torn between being ever hopeful (I've never seen a second line before!), thinking its just the injections still in my system and kicking myself for even poas  . Guess I just have to wait until tomorrow...


----------



## ceesaw

Bambibaby   for you - as others have said, best to get in touch with clinic.

Peeinapod - I also took DHEA alongside acupuncture & various other supplements & we got more follicles & better fertilisation this time.
First cycle I was lucky enough to get a BFP & my acupuncturist said he could help with morning sickness but I decided I wanted to feel sick for the reassurance - seems completely   now! 
If I get a BFP this time   & end up with queasiness like last time I think I would give acupuncture ago.

Bali08 - I had 3dt on 25th & was given a test date of 10th march - 13 days after transfer with first day being counted as 26th feb.  seems al clinics give different timescales for testing.

Donna - enjoy your weekend!

 to all

Ceesaw


----------



## Rach_Honey

Hi ladies, just to let you know i got my BFP this morning! Actually i have been testing positive since Tuesday but didnt want to jinx anything! 

I am so lucky and grateful xxx


----------



## littlemols

Morning ladies, so sorry to hear about some BFN's this morning, this process sucks! Hope you are all ok and can find the strength to carry on.

My day started with optimism but for the first time in the 2ww I'm well stressed out. I'm sure the line on today's test was more faint than the same brand on weds. I was due to go the clinic this morning anyway so I've had bloods and they will call me later to let me know what the levels are like. I'm praying it was just a slightly faulty stick (I used 1 clearblue today and one on weds - the control line for weds was very dark but today's was faint so perhaps it's just not worked as well!).

Well, fingers crossed anyway. Guess I'm stressing a bit more because of my previous biochemical pregnancy. The hospital said that if the levels are lower than they would like then ill be back for bloods next week but that if the levels are normal for this stage of pregnancy then they will wait until my scan on 21st March and won't take looks again,

Need some fingers crossed today ladies!


----------



## littlemols

*rachel* congrats Hun, after all you have been through you deserve some good luck in your life. May you continue with a healthy pregnancy x


----------



## Flopsybunny

Rachel! Thats great news.  Enjoy a happy and healthy pregnancy  

Fingers crossed for you Littlemoos


----------



## JuJu74

Rachel, I've been watching for your update and am so thrilled for you! Congratulations and I hope everything goes smoothly for you.

My acupuncturist wants to treat me for the first 12 weeks.  I've been having weekly sessions since just before EC which will continue to week 6 and then probably fortnightly for the next 6 weeks, depending on how I'm feeling.  I feel it can only help and its worked wonders when I've had headaches so I have faith that it will help keep my little embryo growing and stay snug inside me.

I've also been having reflexology as it relaxes me.  It might be overkill and it might only be having a placebo effect, but it makes me feel like I'm doing everything I can.

Hugs to the BFNs today. I'm sorry it hasn't worked for you this time and hope your time will come soon.

JJ 
Xxx


----------



## hoodie

Rachel - I just read your signature. Your story is so moving and I'm sure DH is very proud of you xxxx massive congrats xxxx


----------



## sarahjw

Morning Ladies

Unfortunately I got a BFN this morning. Gutted!
Congratulation to all the BFP... just out of curiosity... How many times has it taken before you got BFP?
We need to find some money before we can try again!

Good luck to everyone else

Sarah


----------



## mumily08

Thank u very much Donna xx


----------



## KateP1

Hello all!


Can you add me to the list please - DE (blast...) transferred yesterday (7th March). Testing 16th March.. 
Keeping everything crossed. 


Good luck to everyone else.


K


----------



## littlemols

Hcg was 494! I'm told by consultant that this good and not to worry! Guess stress over for the day!


----------



## debiw5

That's great littlemois so glad  
Try and take it easy xxx

So to all the BFNs today, it will happen xxx

RACHEL I'm so thrilled for you huni xxx
Enjoy every minute of it xxx 

Test date 2moz for me but been feeling so crampy don't think it's worked. Keeping everything crossed though xxx


----------



## Dreamingbaby

Ah this roller coaster and all the stress. My heart goes out to all the BFN's. the strength it takes to pick yourself up is amazing. Best of luck in whatever journey you choose to persue.

To those with BFP's congrats may you have happy healthy 9 months.

Littlemois- that's great news. 

Xx


----------



## wendyd99

I've been very naughty and tested today, despite OTD being 13th...........(I'm the only one testing on the 13th!!!!!!)

I did it first thing this morning and nothing came up, just one solitary line, I wasn't that gutted as I knew it was well early..........but I checked it 3 hours later and there is a DEFINATE faint second line.

Does that mean it's looking like a BFP or has it come up with a false reading aas I left it too long? Help!!!


----------



## littlemols

*wendy* there is such a thing as a false positive reading from what the tests say in their information leaflets. In general, if the line isn't there within 5 mins its not an accurate reading if the line comes on later. However, it's early days for you yet so I wouldn't worry. Plus, it could always be a positive reading but perhaps the line was so faint you couldn't see if fully. Keep your chin up, it will be fine x


----------



## holiday_girl

Hi Wendy, I'm just popping on from another thread. I'm afraid tests don't count after the allotted time BUT don't be disheartened there were girls on my 2ww thread who tested early and got negatives then got bfp s on their OTD. 

Good luck x


----------



## wendyd99

Thanks littlemos

The line was VERY VERY faint this morning, and to be honest I thought I was imagining it, but when I looked a few hours later it had definately got darker and is clearly visable, although not a dark as the check line. I think it's probably a false positive  

I'll wait until Wednesday 13th for my OTD


----------



## wendyd99

Thanks mrsb33
x


----------



## larka

jadey -   so sorry x

bambi - were your clinic able to offer any reassurance? Thinking about you sweetie xx

Rachel - Horrah! That is fab news! I'm so glad everything has worked out for you xxx


----------



## ameliaK

Hi, can you add me. Embryo transfer was on 5th March. testing date 18th March.

Thanks - AmeliaK


----------



## catie_s

Wendy - There is such a thing as an evaporation line. If you leave a negative test a long time, a second line can sometimes appear where the dye has dried. This is why on the box it warns you not to interpret results after 10 minutes.  The best thing to do is to wait a few days and test with a digital as it will tell you clearly if you are pregnant or not. I did a digi 3 days before my OTD and it came up as pregnant 2-3. Apparently these tests are the most reliable  
Rachelhudson - Im so happy for you hunny, you deserve this good news so much        enjoy every second xxxx
 to the BFN,      that next cycle brings good news 
Bambi - I hope that your clinic were able to put your mind at rest,   everything is ok


----------



## chapps67

Hi 
I had 3 x 5 day blasties on 2nd March.  Cramping subsided after I got up and went to work.  I was pregnant last a good while ago lol and I must admit I had no symptoms at all until week 7 when I vomgited for Britain.I feel very normal so secretly hope it like my last pregnancy.
I am so sorry to here about all the BFN today....I cant imagine. Congrats to all the BFP x
I guess I will have to wait.......I think wanting a snogfest with my lovely DH and not being able to is also prolonging the agony! We are being very saintly!
Wishing tou all the very very best
Chapps xx


----------



## Karhog

Yay- Congratulations to all those that have had a BFP in the last couple of days. Rachel - soo pleased for you!  
So sorry to all the ladies that have had a miserable result, keep hoping for the future that your dreams will come true.

AFM- I have had brown spotting on and off since yesterday and have obviously been in a major panic- My bfp last Sept ended in miscarriage.
My Hcg was taken on Wed and was 3841 with a progesterone level of 38. 
I am waiting to hear on a scan date but am sooo nervous I wont make it. The Dr has said to start taking my rpogesterone by mouth until the spotting stops and then continue vaginally. I suppose I will just have to wait and see what happens

Good luck to everyone due to test in the next couple of days


----------



## bambibaby12

Hi ladies,

Thanks for your words of encouragement... The clinic have asked me to my progesterone to 3 a day, personally I just think its delaying the inevitable but happy to keep going until my OTD on Tuesday.

They seem to think its very strange for me to get AF this early on, they said even if it hadn't worked I shouldn't have got AF until 1/2 days before OTD and they've just told me to monitor it over the weekend,.... (like I'm going to be able to do anything other than constant knicker watch   )

Anyway, enough about me!!

Congrats too all the BFPs today... Rachel... You only went and bloomin did it  Team Hudson for the win   so so pleased luvvie xxx

Littlemois - glad you got that beta result confirmed, it's all looking good. Congrats xx

Chatterton - I'm sorry for your BFN - hope you are ok xx

Karhog - I know it's hard but please try and relax, bleeding/spotting is so common in early pregnancy so I'm sure it's nothing to worry about and just old blood from ur little embie getting comfy for its nine month stint xx

Chaps - wow, 3 on board... Wishing you lots and lots of luck hunny xx

Catie_s - thank you, hope you are ok xx

Larka - 2 more days until OTD. How are u feeling?? Hope that lines getting darker xx

Debiw5 - good luck for tomorrow   xx


Apologies for anybody else I've missed, hope you have a fab weekend ladies and looking forward to seeing lots more BFPs coming up xxx


----------



## Roodkate

swaps, so sorry  

rachel hudson- I am soo pleased for you! congrats.

Anybody else sorry, my head is up my ****!


----------



## Audiprincess

Roodkate- omg I'm so sorry chick, sending you a big hug xx


----------



## gulshie

Hi all,
my test date was 7th of march and it is BFP.
just wanted to let you all know 
gulshie xx


----------



## larka

so sorry RoodKate  

Congrats gulshie x


----------



## littlemols

Congrats gulshie, 3rd time lucky eh!

Thoughts to Roodkate x


----------



## baby4her

Can I join you ladies?
My name is Connie and I am a gestational surrogate for a lovely couple in the States (where I live too). I went to Brno and had a 5 day hatching blast put in. It's a boy since they were only going to put in one. We even went over my previous pregnancies and where they attached so he picked "virgin" turf in my lining   The transfer day was March 4th. Been 4 days now.

I have had pregnancies before and so the only symptoms I have are this kind of warm glowing kindle right there in my womb. I think it's all the Progesterone. Had slight bouts of nausea that were basically nothing. Well, I did kind of dismiss it as "suggestive". Crampy the first day and very sleepy a day later. Kinda crabby too which can also be a sign for me. I have a good feel'in about this already. I talk to the little tike every day and tell him what great parents he will have.

Thanks for the welcome. 
Connie


----------



## meemoo123

I haven't poas as I'm only 2dp5dt but what's the earliest anyone has had a BFP?


----------



## Rach_Honey

Ladies, thankyou for all the well wishes. 

Big hugs to the BFN's, Roodakate especially honey xxxxx


----------



## B81

Evening all....just a quick question? Has anyone experienced increased heartbeat feeling? Had ET on Monday 4th March?? X


----------



## Pauline83

Hi everyone!  Massive congratulations to all the BFP's. A big   for all the BFN's - life is just too unfair xx
Billie81, thank you so much for your personal message,  wishing you the very best of luck and fingers crossed we both grt our longed for BFP and this time our babies stay with us   . I am being treated at James Cook hospital in Middlesbrough. 
Feeling very tired and achy today but not too bad.  Too early for symptom watch but sure I will be going crazy this time next week if not before!!
Take care and good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Twinklestars77

Hi billie81 I've had the fast beating not sure if its just anxiety. I had ET day before you did a naughty test today 5dp5dt bfn know its till early. Don't have any symptons of anything xx


----------



## bali08

So many names in here so will just do a general
Congratulations on all the amazing bfp's
There's a lot ! Should give everyone lots of hope and really sad for the not so lucky ones
- your time will come ! It will ! 
Afm - feel like I jinxed it all the other night I said to my hubby think I might be p____t 
That word ... And since I feel nothing ! 
Have any of you with bfp's felt very little if anything  
It's soooo hard this waiting game !!! 
Hoping for us all !!!!


----------



## littlemols

bali08 said:


> So many names in here so will just do a general
> Congratulations on all the amazing bfp's
> There's a lot ! Should give everyone lots of hope and really sad for the not so lucky ones
> - your time will come ! It will !
> Afm - feel like I jinxed it all the other night I said to my hubby think I might be p____t
> That word ... And since I feel nothing !
> Have any of you with bfp's felt very little if anything
> It's soooo hard this waiting game !!!
> Hoping for us all !!!!


I had very few symptoms and still don't, so don't give up hope!


----------



## josellina

Huge congratulations to all the BFPs. 

For those BFNs, your time will come, and very soon. DOnt give up hope yet. 

Re symptoms, I had zero symptims until 9dpd5t, nothing. Tested positive then all of a sudden had the sore boobs, nausea, twinges, breathlessness. So dont worry about the lack of symptoms.


----------



## B81

Wide awake and feeling sick?...hoping this is a good sign! 

Anyone watch Torvill & Dean on Piers Morgan....really made me cry about her heartache of wanting to be a mum. She seems happy now she has adopted...x

Hope everyone is getting thru their 2ww...sending lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## bambibaby12

Good luck to today's testers, hope we get some more BFPs on the board xxx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Good luck today testers! Hoping the magical second line appears for you.... And if it's early.... Dont despair!  

Just wanted to thank you guys for all your congratulations for my bfp, early days very scared of course but looking forward to my hcg test today. I'm day8 so a tad early to test but I've been picking up a bfp since d5.
I didn't really have any symptoms, although one day I had a stabbing pain for the entire day in the same place. 
My boobs were tender and still are but of course that could be the drugs, did seem to increase at times though.
No spotting.... Yet..... I was hoping for it n now I'm petrified of it! 
Hang tight ladies, no symptoms doesnt mean not pregnant

Baby4her.... Hey connie.... Congratulations on being pupo! Sounds like an amazing thing that your doing and I wish you every success. Virgin turf made me laugh.... Sounds like your dr knows what he's doing.... I hope your ip's get their dream come true!

Bali.... I hope your right! Sometimes ladies just know! But it's all clouded with worries and concerns over potential drugs symptoms etc.... Hey! You could be right!
I know exactly what you mean about worrying you will jinx it, I do crazy OCD like stuff sometimes in fear I will jinx it but I'm confident that if you can think yourself into something then we would have all thought ourselves being into pregnant ages ago!  

Bambinaby.... How are you Hun? Still 3 days to go and a lot can happen in three days!
Also I had what I thought was a period (a couple of years ago this happened-not this cycle)and I had no idea I was pregnant.... It's only when my boobs didn't fade off from hurting that i wondered what was going on n realised af was a little light come to think of it an then done a hpt and nearly fell over in shock! Keep the faith.... Implantation bleeding can be like a light period!!!! I hope this is the case for you!

Gulshie.... Congratulations! Exciting! Hope it's sticky for you xxxx

Karhog.... This second 2ww is terrifying isn't it! Sorry re the scary spotting but it doesn't mean it's over! Lots of pregnacys have spotting! At what day was your hcg done?

Sorry for everyone I haven't mentioned, I read all the posts but this is such a fast thread to respond to all!
Wishing everyone the best of luck!

xxxx


----------



## Dreamingbaby

Morning ladies.
I did a cheaky early test. I am 8dpt and there is a definate BFP, I'm shaking can hardly believe it.

Good luck today's testers hope it's a good day for lots of us.

Xx


----------



## Pollyp

Good morning, I'm 14dp 3dt (et 23 feb) and my otd is 12 march which seems longer than other clinics.
I did hpt this morning as wanted it to be weekend if sad news, and got BFP on clearblue digital! This isn't too early is it? So nervous!


----------



## Trixy1

Polly, I no expert but going on what others have said here sounds like a   to me!

I'm 7dp5dt today, got my blood test at clinic on Monday.  I've taken the afternoon off for the result but I don't know whether to POAS tomorrow or Monday morning, arrrgghh I don't know what to do.


----------



## B81

Hi Pollyp...I would agree with Trixy and sounds like a BFP to me too! My clinic (Woking Nuffield)...advise that I test 14 days after 3dt....so in my head....sounds like ur lil embie is a winner xxx

Dreamingbaby...that's gr8 news...how early have u tested? Everyone seems to have different time scales? X


----------



## yogabunny

hello lovely ladies I am so lucky it is a BFP !!! It's early days but feeling very grateful.
It really took quite a few hours of looking at the test to believe it! It's 1-2 weeks on CB digital.
Lots of luck to everyone else testing today.


----------



## Dreamingbaby

Polly that's sounds like a BFP to me to. Such happy news.
Billie my OTD is tues 11dpt, today is 8 dpt. I tested early my first IVF that I got a BFP so I'm hoping this one sticks as well as that one did. I know it's early days. So praying it continues.


----------



## Dreamingbaby

Congrats yoga bunny.


----------



## Pollyp

Ah thank you all, it's my first ever cycle and don't know what to expect, just so nervous about it all! Do other people have otd's that are less than 17dp 3dt (I guess this would equate to 15dp 5dt?)? X


----------



## Pollyp

Sorry I forgot to send my hugs to all those with both bfns and bfps today xx what a road this all is


----------



## yogabunny

Hi Polly, yes, my OTD is 10dp 5dt, it's a FET though, I don't know if that makes any difference as there was no danger of trigger injection still being in system xxx

thanks dreaming baby


----------



## Pollyp

My trigger was 18 feb so quite some time ago. Congratulations yogabunny! So exciting!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Bfn for me today otd 12p5dt


----------



## B81

Praying with you Dreamingbaby...and got me thinking now...am too scared...am only 6dpt of 3dt so will try and wait....last time I waited to OTD but not sure I will last this time x

Congrats yoga bunny...must be feeling over the moon x

And Pollyp...I have everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Rachsi

Hi, can you add me too please. This is our first go and with ISCI ET was 28th February and testing date 14th March trying not to analyse every twinge!!!

Good luck to everyone testing today  
Rachsi


----------



## Audiprincess

A massive congratulations to yogabunny, no1rainboeprincess, polyp and dreamingbaby amazing news to wake up to enjoy every second.

Bambi- enjoy ur shopping day I'm so jealous so I want a list of all ur purchases lol, how's the bleeding hope it's eased off xx

Jj1 so sorry it hasn't worked this time for you chick, I hope when the times right you can pick yourself back up and dust yourself off to make ur dream come true xx


----------



## debiw5

Morning everyone ! Congrats to all the BFP's this morning  

Sorry for the BFN'S. sending lots of  

I did my first test this morning as its OTD and its a BFP  
Over the moon, but still in a bit of shock xxxx

Xxxxx


----------



## Audiprincess

Debiw5 massive congratulations chick, well done on not testing early xx


----------



## Audiprincess

Has anyon heard how smurfy has got on? Xx


----------



## debiw5

Thanks audiprincess xxx 

I tested a couple of days early my first ivf and it was a BFN ! Went into clinic a few days later and it was a BFP !!
Didn't want to put myself through that again xxxx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Lots of bfps! Whoop whoop! Congratulations girls.
Also in regards 2ww times, my first clinic said 14 next one said 10 and on after said 11!
I think we can assume that by d10 we should be able to pick up a bfp by either hpt or blood test.
Hope that helps....
I have heard of some clinics suggesting really long way off otds! Would drive me insane.... I'm a terrible early poas kinda girl but can cause extra heartache.

Really sad to hear about all the bfns this morning, the world is a cruel place.
A big hug to JJ1, I'm really sorry to hear it hasn't worked.


----------



## hoodie

Congrats to all the BFP's and I'm sorry to all the BFN's xx


----------



## bambibaby12

Congratulations No1RainbowPrincess, Yogabunny, pollyp on your BFPs!! That's amazing news!!!  wishing you all healthy and happy pregnancies!!xxx

Jj1- I'm sorry you didn't get better news but I hope you can try and take some positive from this and take some time to look after yourself...

Trixy - get that pee stick out tomorrow... I've everything crossed for you hunny   xxx


----------



## Trixy1

Do you think so Bambi, I'm scared its too early. Off to supermarket now so I might get one. CB or FR?


----------



## josellina

JJ1, Im so sorry hun. Take some time out and go for it again. Your day wil come.  
Huge congratulations to all the BFPs this month. Wonder what the stats are because there seems to be quite a lot.


----------



## bambibaby12

Trixy - I don't know, why don't u try one of both? I know Asda have them on offer £6 for a box of two (FR & CB) no doubt u will want to do a few next week just to check ur BFP is still there as u won't quite believe it. It's only one day early and if negative you've still got a day to go   xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Having a nosey on here. Not officially PUPO yet as on dya 3 today and we are going for  Blastocyst transfer on Monday, but thought I would say hi.


OTD has already been given to me, 20th March


----------



## Flopsybunny

Congrats for those with BFPs today. 

It's a BFN for me.   Official blood test result despite positive poas which is just showing my booster hcg shots apparently just to drive me  .  Got to call hospital in four weeks or so to start again with an ICSI cycle from frozen eggs (yes eggs not embies).  It's a 'free' go as its a trial with frozen eggs as I had too many anyway this time.  Onwards and upwards I guess...

Good luck everyone still to test.


----------



## vickym1984

Flopsy


----------



## Audiprincess

Ow flopsybunny I am so so sorry, I hope you will be able to pick yourself and dust yourself off ready for in 4 weeks time to start this crazy journey again, take some time to relax and gain your strength back you will get there next time xx


----------



## Audiprincess

Hi vickym

Nice to see you've joined this thread aswell xx


----------



## JuJu74

Wow! The excitement of so many BFPs today and the sadness and disappointment of the BFNs.  

Congratulations to the BFPs, I'm still sharing in your excitement as its only been  a few days since I got mine.  But now I'm nervous waiting for my scan on the 21st and hoping everything stays ok until then.

Hugs and hope for those who didn't get good news today. Wishing you all the best for the next steps in your journey.



JJ
Xxx


----------



## larka

welcome vickym  

Congrats to all the bfps today (there do seem to be alot   )

So so sorry to the bfns  

afm - tested again this morning (am developing POAS OCD! ) it was another bfp! So looking good for tmw! It's only just starting to sink in!


----------



## Dreamingbaby

Congrats all you ladies who got BFP's today and hugs to all those with BFN. 

Hope all you ladies still waiting had a good day.

Why does the weekend have to go so quickly.

Xx


----------



## baby4her

Thanks for the welcome.

Today I have experienced af type cramps just like yesterday and I also feel kinda snappy. Which is how I act before my period. But thinking back I have been known to be b*tchy in early pregnancy too  

I teach natural childbirth classes and have set out to clean the disaster in my teaching area. Apparently, while away in Brno my kids had fun trashing the place.

Can we have a roll call of everyone in the 2ww here? I would appreciate it. Helps me to keep track of everyone. I also need to respond to pp.
Connie


----------



## Trixy1

Hi Connie, my OTD is Monday 11th, not got any symptoms.


----------



## vickym1984

Baby4her-Just saw you came to my home town on your way back  (Hemel), any reason you chose Hemel, relatives/friends? Just being nosey, was really surprised to look in your previous posts and see you had been in Hemel lol


----------



## Audiprincess

Larks congrats chick, how soon before OTD did u test positive? Xx


----------



## baby4her

vickym1984 said:


> Baby4her-Just saw you came to my home town on your way back (Hemel), any reason you chose Hemel, relatives/friends? Just being nosey, was really surprised to look in your previous posts and see you had been in Hemel lol


Yes. I was in Hemel Hempstead in England for our home base. The IP father is from Great Britain. Because of their privacy I probably shouldn't say anymore.
Although I did really like going out for a "Ruby" there and enjoyed the local groceries at Sainsbury's. The food is so much better. Especially the fruit and veggies. Compared to the processed stuff I get here in the States.

Connie


----------



## vickym1984

Understood re the privacy, but such a small world .


----------



## seemedlike4eva

Wow, it is busy round here!
It's amazing to see so many BFPs on many different journeys.
  to those with the dreaded BFNs. I don't even have any POAS in the house, I'm so scared of testing


----------



## diamond55

Hi ladies
Can I join  you please? I am 1dp5dt and trying very hard to forget I am PUPO so I don't go mad. I am really lucky that my 2ww is only 10 days then bloods at clinic, so after this weekend it'll be a week to go.

There are lots of recent bfps on here ... Congrats to you all. May it continue for us all. Lots of hugs to those of you not so lucky this time.

Xxxx


----------



## EmilyJane26

Hello everyone 

Please can I be added had my ET on Monday 4th March after 5 day blastocyst. Sorry I am not clued up on all the abbreviations yet 

My test date is Sunday 17th March. I haven't had any specific symptoms just some heartburn which I have never before, occasional pelvic pains and breast tenderness. Starting to get anxious now about testing.

Good luck to everyone 

Lots of love x x x


----------



## baby4her

I noticed we have a couple of 5day blasts with transfer on March 4th. Or at least two. Mine and somone else here. That's cool. They must have been busy that day.

Connie


----------



## stickyrice

Hi all,
 I would like to join the board please.  
Had FET yesterday with 3DT. 2WW....not going to be easy... again. 
During IVF I found being part of the forum really helped.
Only just got round to posting again though  
Sending out  for all of you testing soon.
xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Emily, Diamond and Sticky rice, hope the 2ww doesn't drive you too nuts x


Today seems strange not getting an update , being day 4, but looking forward to getting PUPO tomorrow


----------



## clover85

Can I join too? Having ICSI, ET 11/3/13 and OTD 21/3/13


----------



## frenchie999

Just a quick update. Got my bfp on 4th march. Started bleeding this weekend and cramping, been to epu and my cervix is slightly open. Obv looks like I might m/c. We are devastated to say the least. Will know more in the next few days.

Congrats on all the bfp, embrace it and hope
You have a h & h 9 months x

To all those bfn, life it cruel, but when your ready, dust yourself off and try again x

Sorry haven't read any post recently, will do it when I feel myself again. X


----------



## Trixy1

Frenchie


----------



## 4hope

Congrats to the bfp   to the bfn. Afm not due to test until the 15th but the past 2 mornings I have had heart burn. I never get this   this is a sign its my last cycle before I start tamoxifen x


----------



## Karhog

Thinking of you Frenchie xx


----------



## larka

Ahh Frenchie so sorry -


----------



## chapps67

Hi
OTD 14th March....mild cramping now and then....nothing else other than being hungry n tired...but i get like that when i am stressed.
Beyond demented.


----------



## josellina

Im so sorry Frenchie. Try and stay calm. Were you taking progesterone suppositories? I thought they prenevted thus type of thing from happening. Thinking of you hon.


----------



## frenchie999

Yeah on 800mg a day, I think if ur gonna m/c then there's nothing you can do to stop it, usually means there was something wrong with the embryo. Gonna call my clinic in the morning and tell them what's happened. I wouldn't wish this upon anyone. It's awful to say but honestly I wish the ivf just didn't work than have to go thru this, that's just my opinion, don't want to offend anyone by it x


----------



## danielle1370

frenchie, I felt the same about my 2 last pregnancies, I wished it had never happened at all so I completely know and understand how you feel.

4 hope your otd is the same as mine and it's my final cycle before ivf too I've woken up to sore boobs which doesnt normally happen so im daring to have a glimmer of hope. Is yours a natural cycle? 

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## Trixy1

That's not an awful thing to say *Frenchie* I definitely agree with you, IVF is hard enough as it is, to then get your BFP only to have it taken away again. So sorry for you honey, thinking of you


----------



## Audiprincess

Good afternoon ladies

 to the BFN's this morning.

    to the BFP's fantastic news.

AFM - Had 5 day blastocyst on 02.03.13 then this morning had some 'spotting' (I hope it's implantation) this morning about 3 hours ago-nothing since.  Im just a little concerned as there's conflicting info on the Internet about when implantation takes place some say 24-48 hours some say 6-10 days from ET some say 6-10 days from EC!!


----------



## littlemols

Frenchie, I'm so sorry love. This journey is tough; not sure how I would feel getting a BFN and being positive but I'm sure your dream will come true in the future if you do m/c. Not over until its over though, some women have bleeding and it turns out to be nothing so don't panic. Did they re-take your hcg?


----------



## vickym1984

Frenchie    

Audi-As far as I am aware its 6-10 days from EC, however, sometimes the blood doesn't come out straight away, so please don't read anything into this (easier said than done)


----------



## JuJu74

Frenchie, wishing so hard that everything will work out for you. Xxx

Audiprincess, I had spotting for 4 days, 4 days after a 6d blasto transfer.  I was worried as I thought it was too late for implantation bleeding and it looked too much like the spotting I get before my period.  But it stopped, I got my bfp and I haven't had any spotting since 8dp et and I'm now 15dp et and haven't taken progesterone since Tuesday.

But everyone is different so the best thing is to try and stay positive and we will all keep our fingers crossed for you.

Congrats to all the BFPs today and big hugs to those who weren't so lucky.

Xxx


----------



## 4hope

hI Danielle1370 it is a natural cycle for me this month I've had sore boobs since I think I ovulated so im keeing my fingers crossed. Are U on a natural cycle too x


----------



## danielle1370

Hi 4 hope. Yeah mine is a natural cycle before ivf. Just read your signature thing and I too was taken off Clomid coz of side effects. What were yours? I got severe headaches with shooting pains down one side of my head!! I dont regularly ovulate on my own so it's unlikely id fall pregnant naturally but we'll see. I get day 21 bloods back tomorrow so I'll kinda know tomorrow whether to build myself up or not lol xx


----------



## LMS13

Oh Frenchie, so sorry to read your news x x

I tested this morning and got a BFP but is a week early, only 9 days past a 2 day transfer but just have a feeling that it wont turn into a positive but Ill be good now and wait to test again until next week!!

Hope everyone else is OK and that there are lots of BFP's this week!
x x


----------



## 4hope

Hi Danielle1370 I took a rash on my chest dizzy spells and mood swings lol. If the tamoxifen doesn't work then it will be ivf for me too xx good luck im not having bloods done this month xx


----------



## hoodie

Hi all! I'm 5dp5dt I've had mild cramping mainly in the evenings but yesterday and today something is going on on my right side. I wouldn't call it cramping, its like a pinching or pulling inside, if that makes sense. I'm so worried its an ectopic. Driving myself mad! I'm feeling really emotional today, like I could just burst into tears. I'm not sure I can wait until Saturday to test.  Today I feel like I need to use the toilet more than usual and this morning I convinced myself I was nauseas.  I'm driving myself mad x


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Hoodie, keep the faith it all sounds good to me! I too had a stabbing type pain lower belly right hand side n it continued all day! I was also weeing ALOT to the point that my friend mentioned it and asked if it was psychological!   I got two lines on d5 as I just am so naughty n couldn't help myself.
I'm not suggesting you test at all and also my pains were a day or two before d5 but what I'm saying is it really could be implantation. 
I've had two ectopics in the past n never felt atabbing pains of pulling etc....  Try to distract yourself somehow.... Read a book or watch a film.... Hardly helps I know as easier said than done! Big hugs

Lm5, did you say you've got a bfp


Frenchie, I'm so sorry to hear what is happening. I hope your sofa surfing or in bed feet up uncrossed etc.... You must be beside yourself. The fat lady hasn't sung so deep breaths....What's the next steps?
Were right here for you.
I know the pain you are going through (having lost 3 myself) n I am sad that there's nothing that we can say to help in anyway. It's a waiting game N that in itself is painful.
It's not happened yet n I pray it won't.

Congratulations to all the new bfps, it's a massive hurdle overcome but if course we know there are more tonfollow. Hopefully most of us will leap them all!
I had my bloods done yesterday and they were 89 and I was day8 past a 5 dt so very early to test. I go back tomorrow. I had brown spotting last night which freaked me out and I feel different today, my previously solid boobs aren't hurting half as much n I just feel different.... I do hope it's my paranoia after having bad experiences in the past rather than history repeating itself.
Have any of You other bfp'ers had sore boobs dissapear? Any words or advice?


Had better dish up dinner.... Also can't wait for dessert as made carrot cupcakes today... All in a bid to distract myself. Hardly worked but maybe for a few minutes....


----------



## hoodie

No1rainbowprincess - thank you for your reply. I went to my mother in laws to distract myself! The pulling is still on the right side. I wish I could fast forwards to at least Friday! I think I will test a day early. I tested 2 days early during my first cycle, got a BFP then a BFN on OTD! Gutted. Reluctant to test early now xx


----------



## Tinky27

Hey Ladies,

Whats the biggest your eggs were allowed to get to before the ovulation trigger shot

I'm feeling pretty annoyed as on my second month of OI due to NHS staff shortages my scan was delayed and my eggs were left to get to 23mm before the nurse administered the trigger shot, but on a different cycle (when i saw the consultant) he said the eggs should not go above 18mm, as otherwise you sacrifice the quality of the eggs and how long they can survive outside of the ovary

I'd really appreciate your experiences as im not happy with the treatment I received and the NHS wont fund anymore treatment :-(

Thanks


----------



## LMS13

ooops!! No i meant BFN!!!

Thanks for pointing that out rainbow princess, that would have got very confusing!

I'm not sure what the optimum size is, on my final scan before EC, I had 8 follicles on the left ranging from 10mm - 24mm and 6 on the right ranging from 10mm-22m and they collected 14 eggs.  Hope that helps a little Tinky27??

x x


----------



## Tinky27

Hey,

Thanks for your reply!

I'm so frustrated because the nurse let them get to 23mm and that was the only cycle where I had a mature egg on each side and a fighting chance!

Then to be told by the consultant that they shouldn't go above 18mm!!

That was ovulation induction treatment by the way. 

x


----------



## JuJu74

Tinky27,

My clinic wanted 3 follicles to be at least 18mm before the stim shot, where as Ive read others only want 14-15. 

I guess they all go and what they think is best and that's what their success rates are based on.

I was on a lower dose of gonal due to a risk of ohss and we only had 3 at 18 or above we went to ec.  They got 6 eggs but only 3 fertilised and two of them passed progenetic screening.

Is this your first go?  We were told that the first round is quite experimental as they don't know how your body will respond to each stage.

I can understand you feeling upset, but try talking to them about it.  What stage are you at now?

Best wishes,

JJ


----------



## Tinky27

Hi JuJu,

No, it isn't my first go and I'm upset because I don't feel  I have received very good care at all. 

I did 6 months of clomid and then 4 cycles of Ovulation Induction.

The NHS will not offer me any more treatments now and I don't qualify for IVF, as i'm 28. 

I fell pregnant on the first cycle of OI but miscarried at 5 weeks. After that they didn't do any blood tests, or anything I just had a month off waiting for my natural period to start then went straight into the next treatment.

It was the second cycle that the nurse let my eggs get to 23mm, but the 3rd cycle the consultant said he wouldn't want them above 18mm!!

We are due to see the consultant @ the beginning of April, so I'll be asking them why there was such a difference of opinion. 

In our hospital there is only one nurse who does everything and one part time receptionist. It's an absolute joke and that's why our care has been so poor.

:-(

Just feel really let down, as now we will have to go private. I just feel that if people had done their jobs properly in the first place I could still be pregnant!! 

When I feel pregnant the clinic left it to my g.p to assess. My levels were 7.4 and I was told there was nothing they could do! But since then the nurse said "did they not suggest progesterone".... I didn't miscarry until a week later, so i'm convinced they could have done something to prevent it.

SORRY for the rant :-(


----------



## hoodie

Tinky - mine ranged from below 10 to about 22. I think they said they have to be at least 18 but didn't say anything about the quality of the ones that were over that x


----------



## Tinky27

I'm waiting to see the consultant in April...which seems as long as the 2WW!

I've already been told the NHS wont offer me another treatment, so we'll have to go private.

I've just been doing some research into natural herbs to help boost my low progesterone levels and hope that could induce ovulation.

Apparently Chaste berry is very good for women with PCOS and low progesterone.

On a natural cycle over christmas my progesterone level was 0.9!!!

xx


----------



## Tinky27

Hi Hoodie,

Thanks for your reply. 

What treatment are you having?

I know consultants will always differ in opinion, but it was quite a shock to hear him say the quality and life of the egg can be jeopardised when left to go above 18mm when the nurse let them get to 23mm!

x


----------



## hoodie

Tinky - I'm having IVF at Liverpool.  OTD is Saturday. I wish it would hurry up x


----------



## Dreamingbaby

Frenchie- big hugs that must be devastating. Life can be so cruel.

Xx night night ladies, good luck to tomorrow's testers.


----------



## Tinky27

Fingers crossed for you hoodie.

Is this your first cycle? 

x x


----------



## hoodie

Tinky - 2nd fresh cycle and I had a FET. Third time lucky hopefully x


----------



## JuJu74

Tinky27,

I understand your frustration.  When all this is going on, you want a clear plan of attack and consistency and its really confusing if you don't get it.

I can only guess how upsetting your miscarriage must have been, but there is actually very little anyone can do to prevent a miscarriage which is only more frustrating.  There's a really good thread somewhere in this forum about miscarriage, but I can't find it now.

I hope your consultant has some answers for you.  We couldn't get nhs funding, so I know what a hit it is to go private but maybe you'll get better piece of mind.


Xxx


----------



## debiw5

Frenchie so so sorry. Sending  

Tinky my consultant said as soon as there's 3 embryos over 17mm that's when you get shot then ec.
I've only ever went private for all my treatments as the waiting list on the Nhs was too long. 

Hope you get some answers xxx

Good luck to all tomorrow's testers xxx


----------



## yogabunny

frenchie   hugs to you and dh. this journey is so unfair, so tough and just too many hurdles.


----------



## debiw5

How are you feeling yoga bunny ??
Our tests dates were the same. Have you been to have a blood test yet 

Xx


----------



## yogabunny

hi debi    I have to call the clinic tomorrow as I really didn;t pay any attention to what might happen if i got a BFP, I was not expecting it to happen to me! So I'm not sure if they do bloods or not!  
I am hoping yes as I want reassurance - had stabbing cramps last night and some brown blood (sorry tmi) this morning which was light and has stopped, but scared me, i think is a bit too late for implantation! It has knocked my initial happiness at the BFP a bit.  
My main symptom at moment is feel a bit of dizziness and metallic taste. 
how about you?


----------



## debiw5

I've got an appt at hospital 2moz. They don't usually do bloods but I'm going to ask for them as I to have had some dark bleeding. 
I've had dizziness, sore boobs and extreme tiredness.

I had some bleeding when I was pregnant with my daughter so hopefully it's nothing to worry about. 

I'm sure if you as the clinic for bloods they will do it to keep your mind at ease. 

Let me know how it goes xxx


----------



## yogabunny

thanks debi, that has made me feel a bit better, will let you know, keep me updated on how it goes at the hospital xxx
ps my boobs are not sore, but i have been "testing" them so much they are starting to get that way


----------



## debiw5

You just become so crazy looking for symptoms. 
I had no symptoms when I was pregnant before except for the bleeding so I think everyone's different  

I'm sure you'll feel much better if you get bloods done. 

Everything sounds great too me though and normal so keep positive.  

Ill let you know how I get on tomoz and same with you xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Am back from my travels and just catching up with the posts 

Big big   to the ladies who have had bfn the last few days, especially sorry for JJ1 

 to the BFP

Welcome to the new ladies 

 to tomorrows OTD testers tomorrow Littlemols, trixy1 and Jom100

              and  all around

Donna


----------



## baby4her

When can I reasonably test? I figured I was about 12days past conception ET was Feb 27th (which is when HCG would show up). I did a 5 day hatching blast on March 4th. 
So I am going to be 7days post transfer tomorrow.
I am going nuts here waiting and wondering.

Connie


----------



## Archied

Omg pregnant2-3 weeks. Really am in shock,no symptoms!  Going for bloods later on so fingers crossed. Dh not getting excited til bloods are back.  Lucky no7 for me it seems!
Anyone else testing??
Love to all xx


----------



## Trixy1

Archied I've got bloods this morning. I've no idea which way it's gone as I've not POAS. Congratulations to you!!!


----------



## Archied

Best of luck xx


----------



## vickym1984

debi-Hope you get on ok at the hosptial   

yoga-Congrats on the BFP and hope the phone call to your clinic goes ok re the brown blood, brown means old, so it can be still dislodged blood from anything, be in implanation or EC/ET still, as it would have just been sitting there within your cervix and only just dropped out x

  Donna, hope you had a nice break holiday x

Archie    on the BFP x

Baby4her-Different clinics say different things. Mine says a BFP should show by 14 days post collection, regardless of transfer date, but I have known people not to get their BFP till 16 days post collection, so its hard to say. It is possible you could test early at 7dp5dt and get a BFP, but if its a BFN it may not be accurate. On my cycle in 2010 I got a BFN at 11 days post collection, did not test at 12 dpec, and got a BFP at 13dpec

Trixy-Good luck for your bloods 

Off to get PUPO at lunchtime. Feels odd, as I am almost halfway through my 2ww already, my OTD is in 9 days time


----------



## yogabunny

vicky - thank you, really helps to read your words. 
lots of luck for today, you will soon be PUPO!! 
i was like you had only 10 days to wait after ET
xxx


----------



## seemedlike4eva

Frenchie,   , what a distressing time for you.
Donna, think you're amazing to be able to keep up!
Congratulations to the BFPs    for a trouble-free pregnancy for you all.
Vicky, all the best for today   
AFM, since about 48 hours post ET, i've had constant lower back pain, which is very unusual for me, and the dull AF dragging pains. Thank God no spotting or anything, and random bouts of nausea. Caved in and bought a HPT yesterday, but still sealed in its box!!!


----------



## hoodie

Archie - massive congrats. Good to wake up to some good news. X

Baby4her - I'm reluctant to test early. I had a BFP 12dp3dt during my first cycle and OTD was 2 days later, it was a BFN 2 days later, my clinic said it could have been the HCG from the trigger shot xx


----------



## littlemols

Morning ladies... Fingers crossed for the other testers this morning.

AFM -  following the good blood test on fri and the fact I haven't had anything change over the weekend, my clinic said I didn't need to poas this morning. However, when have we ever listened to them!

Just to make sure, ive just done a test and I guess the journey continues a little further as the pregnancy line is darker than the control line!

Please keep your fingers crossed for me following previous m/c. I think it's going to take a good few more weeks for me to relax but I have allowed myself a tiny smile this morning and DH is over the moon!


----------



## yogabunny

littlemois, great news that the line has got so dark, i totally understand that fear, i had a very early mc the only time i got a bfp before which was about 15 years ago! Since then my tubes have blocked and I am much older, but a bit wiser! 
Will blow you some bubbles for a healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## Archied

Littlemols great news x


----------



## jom1000

Morning ladies
Congratulations Archied 
Just got a 1-2 on the clear blue digi !!! But having seen Archied at 2-3 am now worried!!! 
So not getting too excited till after bloods come back!!
Ladies maybe someone can advise me about bloods as we had treatment in spain with a gcrm tie up and cant get to Glasgow till Friday with as live 3 hours away so will my doctors or another clinic do bloods if we pay?
Any advice appreciated!!
Jo xx


----------



## littlemols

*jom* Just imagine that you hadn't just been through IVF treatment - if you needed confirmation of anything you would head to GP. Therefore I would say that you should go to your local dr and they will take bloods and it shouldn't cost you anything. My clinic said that GP would take bloods if I needed that rather than going back to them. Dr's can take longer though


----------



## Anna79

Morning ladies

Huge congratulations on the bfps, gives us all hope and huge hugs to the bfns  

Trixy lots of luck for today!

Sorry I've not really posted much but I have been following all your amazing stories and whooped with all your bfps and felt all your bfns. I went into panic mode last week after getting AF symptoms so soon after et and shut myself away for a bit.

AFM it's another bfn again this time.  It's not my otd until tomorrow but had spotting yesterday and then AF seems to have come over night. Poas this morning just to be sure. Very gutted, I had awful period like pains from 4 dpt but hoped against hope it was to do with implantation. Now got to make the decision as to whether we do some more testing before going ahead with a FET, which would mean more money and no doubt months of delays, but possibly some answers??  Or just get stuck right in and hope that my body will just do better without all the trauma of the fresh cycle. Anyway right now just feel like I've let people down so will take some time to dust myself down before deciding what next!

Love and lucky wishes to all x


----------



## ceesaw

Just a quickie as on phone - BFP!
Hopefully be back later on this evening for proper post


----------



## hoodie

Anna - so sorry. Be kind to yourself. 

Ceesaw - congrats xx


----------



## hoodie

Donna Marie - smurfy got a BFN


----------



## danielle1370

Hey

Had day21 bloods back today and they're higher than ever!!!  That's made me even more anxious on this 2ww now, im just hoping that that score teamed with my sore boobs means something!! How's things at your end 4hope?

Big hugs to all the people having a tough day,  take care of yourselves and huge congratulations to the people at the start of a very exciting journey xx


----------



## WillIeverbeamum

Hi - I am 10dp2dt and have had mild period like pain for last 48* and sore boobs and headaches seem to have stopped over the last few days. Also this morning have some brown discharge- just like when your AF going to start ....  Just stupidly done a POAS which was -ve so now feel really down in the dumps just knowing my OTD bloods will be negative !


----------



## 4hope

Hi Danielle1370 that's fantastic news woo hoo. Afm still got really bad heartburn and my boobs ache but Friday will be the day xx


----------



## yogabunny

anna, so sorry, take your time to decide, i have found FET much easier, less stress, which has to be good. I ended up taking several months before starting again, although that wasn't the plan, it was quite good for me, and gave me time to feel fit again and also have a bit of fun too, being able to have a few glass of fizz at a wedding etc really made me feel a bit more normal, instead of always having to explain why not drinking! Take care of yourself. I wish you lots of luck for your next steps. xxxx

Congratulations BFPs    

debi - a quick update, my clinic don't do blood tests, so I am doing 3x progesteron for the next 3 days, then I will be CB testing again even though i know it can;t tell me a lot! I may go to my GP to ask for blood test.
I had a little more this morning and again it was very light and then stopped. Have AF type cramps on and off. All of which can be normal or not. So probably best to stop worrying! 
Scan is booked 2 April, so I guess this is the next 2WW   How was the hospital? 

After freaking out due to spotting, I am resting at home today, watching "Made in Dagenham" on iplayer, if anyone needs a movie  
 Baby dust to all xx


----------



## Trixy1

Hi everyone, well I can't believe it, it's a   !!!!!

I'm totally in shock, I'd absolutely convinced myself it was going to be negative. hGC is 76.

Will do personals later when I can think straight.


----------



## yogabunny

fantastic trixy!! I know i was shaking when i read it, and just kept checking it and staring! congratulations


----------



## Trixy1

I had bloods this morning so I just rang to get the results. Going to start POAS now though! 

Congratulations to you too, hope the spotting a settled down and you're ok.


----------



## vickym1984

Yoga-Hope you are ok and keeping up the PMA x

seemslike4eva-Fingers crossed for you x

Littlemols-Yay fab news, hope the time till your scan goes quick and sending you lots of sticky vibes x

Jom-Congrats, don't worry about the weeks on a CB digi, apparently it is very unreliable x

Anna    sorry to hear that x

ceesaw-Congrats on the BFP    x

Danielle-Hoping that the progesterstone results are a positive indicator for you x

WillIever-Don't loose heart, you are still early at the moment x

Trixy-Congrats hun x


AFM-I am now PUPO with 1 perfect Blastocyst. Got a call at 11am to say they were running a bit late, and to come for 1.30pm instead of 12.15pm, so went out for lunch first, ended up getting there early at just before 1pm, and they managed to get me in just after 1pm in the end.  There were 4 left over suitable for freezing. Our consultant agreed to waive the freezing/storage fee for us. I still think even if it does not work we would rather do a fresh egg share cycle, but not discarding them yet, means my husband can have his genetic bloods done and we can donate the embryos for another couple to use, as our clinic offer donor embryo's. This will be our most likely route , as it means a lot to us to be able to help others


----------



## vickym1984

DONNAMARIE-NOW OFFICIALLY PUPO, CAN YOU ADD ME, MY OTD IS 20TH MARCH , THANKYOU


----------



## Archied

Congrats bfp girls delighted

Hcg 497 11dp5dt.  Oh god!!!


----------



## meemoo123

Huge congratulations Trixy, so pleased for you. Xx


----------



## 4hope

Omg done a poas there is a faint positive omg in shock   it sticks


----------



## littlemols

Congrats *hope and archie*


----------



## debiw5

Ceesaw, tricky, Archie, 4hope congrats !!!
Fantastic news    
Hope you all have a happy and healthy pregnancy. 

Sorry to all the BFNs xx
Sending you lots of  

Yoga bunny hospital went well. Didnt get bloods done as they said it definitely positive so don't need them.
Scan booked for 1st march x 
They said the bleeding is normal and not to worry , it's very common 

Hope your good xxx


----------



## Karhog

Congratulations to all the   Fab News!! So sorry to those with


----------



## yogabunny

thanks debi xx


----------



## frenchie999

Just wanna wish you all good luck, taking some time off for a while, need to get myself sorted out! Ivf round 2 will hopefully be in September, hoping I still qualify and no rules have been changed, we all know how much of a postcode lottery it is! Wish you all the best ladies  lots of love and baby dust xxxxxx


----------



## Karhog

Frenchie- best of luck for September, until them take it easy and enjoy time with your OH. xx


----------



## danielle1370

Congratulations  to those who've had bfp today!!!! 4 hope wow that's great news, im not as brave as you testing this early, going to try  and stick it out till Friday... You reckon ill last now that I know youve got a bfp!! Lol hope you all have a healthy 9 months!! Vicky enjoy being pupo, how exciting!! Thatll be me next month if all doesn't go well this month. 

Im getting so eager for Friday to come, now that im on the final count down the madness is bound to set in   xx


----------



## JuJu74

Frenchie, so sorry you've had to go through this.  I hope your time off helps and wish that a natural miracle happens for you during that time!

Congrats to all the BFPs today.  What a way to start the week!

Hugs to those who weren't so lucky  

JJ
X


----------



## Trixy1

Look after yourself Frenchie   and good luck for September. 

Congratulations to LittleMol any any other BFPs that I've missed.

 to BFNs


----------



## frenchie999

Thank you  

You lot really are fantastic  support is brilliant! Ill be back  x


----------



## Archied

Thanks so much everyone xx


----------



## Pauline83

Hi Frankie - Just wanted to let you know that exactly the same thing happened to me in our first cycle...words can not describe the emotions you will be feeling right now. You are doing the right thing planning to spend lots of quality time with your partner. We booked a few nights/weekends away for the first couple of months (and enjoyed several glasses of wine!) to give us something else to focus on - it takes the edge off but those feelings a bit. I dont think it was until we decided on a date to start our next cycle before we finally started to be able to move on, it takes time to go through the grieving process...now here I am doing it all over again and trying to stay positive for a more positive outcome this time but it is scary. Take all the time you need to heal hunni   I am confident we will have our dream come true one day, hopefully sooner rather than later! 

Well done to all the BFP's and so sorry to the BFN's since my last post  

I'm 7 days post E/C today (5dpt), still a little tender but feeling a lot better (physically at least!) than I did on my previous cycle, all my pains have been down the left side since prior to E/C but last night had a few different sharpe pains in the right - trying to keep positive and fingers crossed the embies are starting to implant and get cosy for the next 9 months     

Take care everyone and good luck!    

Pauline x x


----------



## hoodie

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/4.

I found this interesting x

/links


----------



## debiw5

Good luck for September Frenchie xxx 
Sending you lots of hugs  

Meant to ask yoga bunny, did clinic mention about vitamins 
Or anyone else know ? 

I was told today it's very important to be taking vitamins just now with iron in them etc
Stopped off to get more pregnacare ? 
Is anyone taking anything different ?? Xxx


----------



## yogabunny

debi - my clinic only mentioned folic acid and not to eat undercooked eggs or meat. 
i've been treating myself to zita west vitamins, they are uber expensive, but i will probably be downgrading to their "cheaper version" for pregnancy at £10.50 or pregnacare!! 
The other thing I have bought from her site is DHA (Omega 3) I will probably go to a cheaper version of that too
x


----------



## debiw5

I've been using pregnacare but ill have a wee look at they ones too x 

I downloaded a good app on iPhone called baby bump. It's quite good xx


----------



## 4hope

Thanks everyone danielle1370 I just done it this afternoon on the off chance as I have had really bad indigestion and I never get it. Will retest in the morning haven't said to dh as knowing my luck it will all change. Never had a positive result before so shocked to see it i thought i was seeing things xxx


----------



## Lozzles

Hi all,
Hope you don't mind me joining, I just had ET today! (First ICSI with donor sperm) 
Been told by my clinic that OTD is 25th March (ie 2 weeks from today) - but I heard elsewhere you can test 14 days after EC (which for me was Friday) - when would you all suggest i should POAS? Don't want to do it too early and worry myself but don't want to wait til monday morning if I don't have to! I'm a teacher so if it's bad news I'd rather find out on the fri / sat so I have a few days to compose myself...
Also, when should I expect to notice any symptoms? 
Thanks and good luck to you all on the 2ww! xx


----------



## larka

Congratulations to everyone who got a   today!   Especially Trixy, one of my cycle buddies x

So sorry to anyone getting a bfn   

Special hugs to Frenchie  - I just can't imagine how you must feel xxx   Look after youself.

afm - scan booked for 26th March and also got a GP appointment then as well so another 2ww is on the cards!


----------



## MsPeaches

Hello all,

Well second time lucky for me - bfp!!  I did poas last week and had Blood test on Friday which confirmed. Just on way to have second blood test this morning - hope my numbers have doubled well, spent a very hot weekend camping at a music festival.  Mmmmmmmm - campaigning and pessaries!  Well - we do what we have to Dont we.

All the very best of luck to those still to test, if you don't at first succeed try try again! Worked for me!  And huge hugs to those who are bFN - I was in that spot just a month ago - I know the angst!  

Lots of love and baby dust, MsP


----------



## Trixy1

Congratulations MsPeaches.

Thanks Larka


----------



## B81

Wow....so much to read...this thread is huge!! 

Big congrats to BFPs and big hugs for BFNs...heart goes out to you.

Frenchie...take good care of yourself ... I am right with you and no words can describe how u r feeling ... Never give up on your dreams xxxx

Just a quick one... I had slight bleeding today..a one off of brown colour but nothing since..I am 8dpt 3dt? Any one had anything similar....feeling very sick too!


----------



## discodiva77

**NEWBIE**

Hi all.  This is my first post.  I have been quietly seeking helpful information from the forum for a while - but thought it was time to stop lurking.  I had my 2nd IUI 2 weeks ago tomorrow - so according to my nurse at Monklands Hospital, AF should have came today (as its been 2wks since I took my ovitrelle injection). I've had some pink/brown spotting since sat (on & off) but so far no sign of AF!!!  I have everything crossed.  If AF not here by Fri of this week - I go to the hospital for a test.  Good luck to everyone else who's waiting to test too!!!


----------



## stickyrice

Sending   to those with BFN  
and   for those with a BFP  
*Lozzles,* depends how old the embryos were when transferred. I just had a 3 day old embryo transfer & have been told to wait 14 days to test. If you have a blast transferred then you don't have to wait as long....that said many people test early!  
Can relate as I am a teacher too. My OTD is on a work day too so got to decide what to do. Might test on day & just phone in sick if bad news.  

So now 3dp 3dt & feeling ok, twinges & tired, but ok.
Using all my energy to keep up with DD!

*Donna Marie* thanks for adding me to the list, my OTD is 22nd March an you add that too, Thanks


----------



## Dreamingbaby

Congrats to all the BFP's today. Hugs to all the BFN's.

Welcome new ladies.

Xx


----------



## vickym1984

Archie-Fab news on the Beta x

4hope -    BFP x

Debi-Hope the time till your scan goes quick x

Frenchie-Look after yourself   

Danielle-Hope OTD comes round quickly for you x

Pauline-Everything crossed for you, looks like we are going through this 2ww together   

Lozzles-Each clinic is different, mine is 14 days post EC but I have seen people get BFNs till past this date, then get a BFP, its rare but it does happen, so I would go with what your clinic have said. Congrats on being PUPO x

Larka-Hope it goes quick till your scan for you x

MsPeaches    BFP

Billie-Not had it, but can be anything, keep PMA up x   

Discodiva-Good luck, hope a/f stays away for you x

Stickyrice-Good luck on your 2ww x


Glad I am going back to working (I am a self employed book keeper, so work from home anyway) tomorrow, as it will keep my mind occupied


----------



## Pollyp

Hugs to all those who have sadly got BFNs, and congratulations to those who have got their BFPs!
It's my OTD tomorrow - I got a BFP at both 14dp 3dt and 15dp 3dt so keeping everything crossed for tomorrow's official test at 17dpt.

I also wanted to say how very sorry I am Frenchie xx


----------



## meemoo123

Evening everyone.
Congratulations to all the BFP and sending love to those who got BFN

I've had really bad cramps today and felt sick eatlier couldnt even eat my tea. I'm 5dp5dt. Has anyone else had really bad cramps and got a BFP?
Implantation should be complete today according to the timeline thing.
I know the pessaries can make you cramp but these are quite strong, I don't normally suffer with bad AF cramps but scared its on its way. X


----------



## vickym1984

meemoo--YES!!  On my last cycle in 2010 (resulted in my DD) at 12 days post collection, that night I had horrendous cramps, keeping me up half the night. I blame the pessaries, just hoping I don't get it that bad again


----------



## meemoo123

Thanks vicky, congratulations on being PUPO!
Mine are quite bad I've had to take some paracetamol.


----------



## baby4her

I broke down and bought a cheap Target early pregnancy test. It came with two. This was not FMU so I let myself get a bit thirsty before testing.

I got a faint   I am going to test again with first morning urine tomorrow before letting my IP know. It is too late to call her anyway and I should see a darker line tomorrow just to be sure.

Hugs to all those that got BFN.

Archie, Great news on the Beta. Twins perhaps? I remember you from the Reprofit cycling buddies group

Hello to meemo, Vickym, Pollyp, Dreamingbaby and Stickyrice and to anyone else I missed here. This board is really moving along.

Connie


----------



## stickyrice

meemoo123- yes had bad cramping around 10dp 2dt thought AF was on way. Think I wrote about it in my tx diary. I got a BFP & DD


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Frenchie so sorry to read your sad news    for September

Vickym1984 and Lozzles Welcome to the thread 

Trixy1, Ceesaw, MsPeaches 

Anna and Smurfy so sorry   

DreamingBaby  for OTD tomrrow

  and                 all around

Donna


----------



## littlemols

Donnamarie, can you update me to show BFP? Thanks x


----------



## ceesaw

Congrats BFP's & BFN's please don't give up hope  

Sorry no personals as in a bit of turmoil. 

I think my BFP will be short-lived. Started bleeding & cramping yesterday. Just POAS again & line is barely visible. My clinic doesn't usually do bloods but I got in such a state they are going to. Going for blood test ths morning & Thursday but not hopeful.  
Seems such a cruel end to our journey. I can't believe it's possible to go from such joy to devastation in one day. DH is devastated. 
I'll be back on Thursday to confirm final outcome (deep down I already know what it is) before saying farewell to you all & trying to find out what life is like off the TTC circuit. 

Ceesaw X


----------



## yogabunny

oh ceesaw,    i really hope you get some good news from the bloods. some bleeding and cramps at this time is very common i have been told.


----------



## vickym1984

PollyP-Hope its an official congrats this morning x

Meemoo-Hope the cramps have eased off for you x

Baby4her-Hope the line is darker with FMU for you, and bet you can't wait to tell the IP's x

Ceesaw-Sorry to hear this. Will send lots of    for you x


----------



## debiw5

Uh ceesaw sending you  . 
Hope you get on ok at the clinic xxx


----------



## Tinky27

Hi,

Have any of you girls been prescribed anti depressants

My doctor has recommended I take fluroxetine for my depression and anxiety.


----------



## Tinky27

Ceesaw sending you (((((big hugs))))) I know what you are going through and its hell.

I'm here if you need a chat

x x x x


----------



## hoodie

I'm driving myself mad. 6dp5dt. I really wish it was Saturday now! So far today I have no symptoms, I've had no implantation bleed either so starting to thing its game over x


----------



## vickym1984

Hoodie-Most people don't get any implanation bleed and its far too early for symptomns at this stage. Symptomns only kick in when HCG reaches a certain level, so that would be after pregnancy test date at least. I didn't get any real symptomns till about 7 weeks pregnant (so 3 weeks after test date)


----------



## hoodie

Vicky - thank you. I just feel so stressed and want this week to go quickly x


----------



## Dreamingbaby

Morning all

Stressful morning, today my OTD and the faintest line came up just at the very last minute. Not sure I can trust the result and I'm having cramps. Waiting for clinic to call me back. Horrible feeling.

Xx


----------



## Rachsi

Hoody- know what you mean I test on thurs the wait is driving me crazy too.  Trying not to analyse every twinge but can't stop thinking about the is it isn't it ... . I don't think I have ever wished a weekend away before!!

   to those who haven't been lucky this time and   to those who have been lucky this month


----------



## hoodie

Rachsi - good luck for testing. I think ill have to test Friday! Can't wait! I go from thinking I must be pregnant to thinking there's no way! X


----------



## baby4her

Good morning ladies. I poas this morning and got another faint   I will be Skyping with the IP's today to give them the news. I am so excited!
Connie


----------



## HopefulEmma

Hoodie- thank you, didnt know this page was here. I am going to try and see if DH will be happy to test Friday night. A couple of hours earlier should give an accurate reading, shouldn't it? 

Ladies- good luck for those who are testing early  

Xxx


----------



## Lozzles

Hi Emma, I have heard best to use first wee of the day as its stronger so hcg can be picked up more easily... Xx


----------



## HopefulEmma

Lozz- as much as I'd like to think DH would be up for testing Friday doubtful he'll be up for it. No doubt we will do it the day we are meant too. Saturday morning it is... Xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Dreamingbaby and Ceesaw sending lots of                   your way


 Wendyd99 our OTD tester for tomorrow
also  for those unoffical test date testers   

Sending   and               to all

Donna


----------



## danielle1370

Congratulations to the bfp girls today!! im going silently out of my mind, I've got sore boobs that have been constant for past 3-4 days, my otd is Friday, could the sore boobs be down to progestrone or would that be going down by now if I wasn't pregnant?? Guess im just symptom spotting but these sore boobs are not the norm for me xx


----------



## vickym1984

Tinky-Not been on  them when going through treatment but been on it before. Know its the best to have if you are TTC/pregnant, hope you are ok   

Dreamingbaby-Hope everythings ok and it is a BFP for you. The test the clinic gave me last time was terrible, line was so faint on OTD, luckily I had brought some more myself that I did, and they were a lot stronger so knew it was just a crappy test   

Baby4her    How was it telling the IP's?

Danielle-Personally I think 99% of any symptomns are down to the progesterone as even naturally I know some women say they get XYZwhen pregnant, others say they get it before a/f , so easier to assume there is no way to know other than testing   


1dp5dt and already wishing my time away. At least my clinic gives an OTD of only 14 days post collection, so only a week tomorrow


----------



## Tinky27

VickyM - Did you mean its best to not have them whilst TTC?

I have tried without for a long time, but nothings working, not even counselling and with my mood this low it could prevent a pregnancy!

I'm really not sure whether I should be taking them but the doctor has encouraged me to carry on for another week at least.


----------



## vickym1984

Tinky-They can not actually test drugs on pregnant women, it's not allowed, but from all research done, Fluexotine seems to be safe in pregnancy, there isn't as much data on other ones, hence why they prescribe Fluexotine


----------



## Trixy1

*Tinky* have you just been prescribed them? I was on fluoxetine (Prozac) for a while a few years ago and it does take about 6 weeks to kick in properly. I'm not sure about its use while TTC (I'm sure they wouldn't have given it to you if it wasn't safe) but I didn't really get many side effects apart from trouble sleeping and heartburn. Have you thought about acupuncture or reflexology? And is there a councillor at your clinic you can talk to?


----------



## hoodie

Hopeful - DH isn't keen to test early either. He knows how devastated I was when i realised my BFP had changed to a BFN. Morning is the best time to test though.  I had mild AF pains again earlier and cramps similar to IBS symptoms. I have no idea how its going to go on Saturday x


----------



## Dreamingbaby

Donna- thank u 
Vicky- thanks- after work I bought a first response and the line is still very faint but came up much quicker. The clinic have told me to wait 48 hours for levels to rise or fall. So it's back to the waiting game.

Good luck tomorrow's testers.


----------



## Tinky27

Hi Trixy,

I have been taking them for 5 days now. I've been having support counselling/therapy for six months, but its not really help with my mood or anxiety. I must admit I haven't tried your suggested methods.

My current side effects are worsened anxiety and insomnia (which is such a pain, as I was sleeping before!), although the doctor has assured me they are temp side effects? Did you continue to have sleep problems on them? Did you find they helped?

xx


----------



## Trixy1

Thy will take a bit to kick in in terms of making you feel better, obviously not side effects. I didn't have anxiety so I can't advise on that, sorry. They do improve your mood, I definitely felt less depressed but I also found that I didn't get much good mood either. Imagine your moods before are a graph above and below "normal" mood, I found my mood was just one straight line in the middle. I'm not saying this is a bad thing as I do think it really helped sort me out. As far as I remember the insomnia does got a bit better once you get used to them.  I'd definitely give acupuncture or reflexology a try or hypnosis. Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## HopefulEmma

Hoodie- I did test the water with DH before and mentioned I am thinking of testing Friday. He refused point blank. He would like to do it when we're both home Saturday. Which is fair I suppose. So I will be doing my test shopping Friday evening so not tempted. I still have small spotting, other than that this is the most normal I have felt in weeks.    

Xx


----------



## hoodie

Hopeful - I'm going to try to not buy tests until Friday, we'll see. I think the bloatedness I'm feeling is side effects from the cyclogest. 3 whole days to go, fingers crossed xxx


----------



## wendyd99

Thanks for the good luck Donna! I think it's going to be a BFN as I did a test this morning and it was negative  

I've had cramps like AF coming all day ...  Feeling very low and truly gutted.


----------



## debiw5

Good luck to all the testers 2moz xxx


----------



## baby4her

Vickym,
Just answering your question about telling the news to the IP's. The dad wasn't around but she Skyped me (late) and so I was kind of pacing around my home waiting for them. They are still in Europe having a Holiday.

She said that she had been thinking of me a lot and wondering if I was going to test early. I just showed her the test. Held it up to the camera on Skype 
Before I did I said that I had something to show her. She saw the line too so it definately is there. Faint but still a positive.

So we had a chat about everything and she said she was glad that I told her about it. We are both cautiously optomistic. I called my OB and they are sending a faxed order for blood work to the Lab for me. I will take it on Friday.

I had a hectic day today. I couldn't find my teacher's manual for class #1 and was sweating it. I just decided to go forward without it and "wing it" Luckily I didn't tell my new couple that I lost it    I probably taught the childbirth class about 13 times so I just went by memory. It went well. I'm exhausted now
Connie


----------



## Pollyp

Hello ladies, just a little note to say that I got my otd BFP yesterday so it's a waiting game for the scan in three weeks. I also wanted to say how terribly sorry I am for those going through difficult times at the moment, life can be very cruel sometimes.
Big hugs to all xx


----------



## vickym1984

Wendy-Hope the result has changed this morning

Good luck to any other testers today


----------



## hoodie

Polly! Congrats! 

Good luck to today's testers x


----------



## 4hope

Well my positive line is getting stronger eeek im thinking of phoning my nurse but she normally wants it to be day 42 but that's on a medication round not sure what to do x


----------



## debiw5

Congrats polly xxx  

Now the next 3ww begins lol

My scan is 1st April which seems so long away xxx


----------



## HopefulEmma

Hoodie- if you buy test Friday afternoon you know it's best to wait till the Saturday. We've come so far what's an extra day   I have no idea which way mine is going to go. Still spotting quite a lot. But no other signs. Read up on the cyclogest them amount of symptoms these give you is quite a lot. Half the twinges and pans I have felt could easily be from them. 

Ladies testing today wishing you all the luck  
Xxx


----------



## JuJu74

Emma, I spotted for 4 days during my 10 day wait.  Do you normally get spotting before a period?  If so, how similar is the spotting?

Got my fingers crossed for a bfp for you!

Best wishes,

JJ


----------



## hoodie

Deb - good luck for your scan. I hope the rest of the month flies by for you xx

Hopeful- I read up on the progesterone last night and I think this bloated windy feeling I'm having is down to them! I'm a bit worried I've still had no spotting as the nurse said with 2 blasts put back it would be common. Worried they haven't implanted. There's a mindfulness support group at the Hewitt tonight at 6 x


----------



## Dreamingbaby

Hi Tinky- sorry you are having such a hard time. I was on those tablets for over a year , personally they did nothing for me. They didn't give me insomnia either. 

Congrats ladies who had good news today and hugs to all who are feeling sad or anxious today.

This website has helped me so much. It's nice to know other people out their are so compationate and caring


----------



## Pollyp

Thanks Debi! Yes the waiting never ends does it?! Although it's a lovely position to be in of course. I'm wishing my life away at the moment! 
Good luck to all those testing today. With regards to symptom spotting, it's so difficult to see a major difference in symptoms between those who were lucky enough to get BFPs and those who sadly had BFNs. So much comes into play including the progesterone we're taking plus the after effects of ec and et. It's so impossible to work out what's what! X


----------



## Tinky27

dreamingbaby,

Did you mean they gave you insomnia, or didn't? I hope they help me, my anxiety is terrible.


----------



## hoodie

Tinky- I'm a mental health nurse and used to work on a Mother and Baby Unit. If your suffering from anxiety and TTC quetiapine or escitalopram are what our consultant used to prescribe ladies x


----------



## HopefulEmma

Hoodie- the bum bullets are not nice. Be glad to see the back of them Saturday. You still have time. I wouldn't worry too much surely everyone isn't the same. I was so close before nearly buying a test. I've had enough. My spotting is a lot worse than the past couple of days. So now I am in total limbo I have no idea which way it is going to go.

Juju- thank you that's very kind. I have been spotting since Sunday with no pains of AF. I don't really get spotting when AF comes she normally warns me day before with terrible pains then the following day I am right into my period. This is different to anything I have ever had. Good or bad?! Time will tell.. 

Xx


----------



## beecoops

Hi Ladies

Congratulations to all the BFP so far, there have been many of you so far this month  
There have also been some horrid BFN but some really inspirational ladies that have put their chins up and started to think what's next  

I'm starting to really struggle now, my OTD is Friday!  I have been reading this thread everyday and it's kept me sane so thank you everyone for posting- I on the other hand haven't wanted to share my crazy thoughts and bring anyone else into my mental world  
I like everyone else have had moments where I dare to believe that it's going to work and then complete fear of the poas result.
Last time I tested early and got BFN and then felt terrible for longer than I needed to, this time so far I haven't  
I'm thinking of doing it tomorrow though as not sure I can take any more!!

Sorry for the brain dump- loving all your updates and wishing everyone all the luck in the world  

Bee xx


----------



## PrettyKitty

Hi all,

I'd like to add my congrats to all the BFP's so far, it's wonderful and inspiring to hear.

Also, big hugs for all those with BFN's.  It breaks my heart that this journey is such a struggle for some of us.

Like you Bee, my OTD is on Friday and I have literally just found out that my brother's sis-in-law is pregnant!  This is after my bro & his wife just giving birth 2 weeks ago.  Just had a few tears.  My dad told me, not realising I didn't know, as my brother just told him.  I know they haven't said anything to me to wait until I test on Friday.  I don't blame my dad...he's going through enough at the moment with mum being ill.  Why is it when you are going through all this that the world seems to be getting pregnant?


----------



## beecoops

Hi prettykitty  

Glad someone else is testing on Friday!! I know what you mean about the world being pregnant - last year when we did our first icsi 4 of my friends were pregnant! This time my sister told me she was pregnant for the second time whilst I was stimming! I'm pleased for her but you just feel when will it be me  

Sounds like you've got a lot on your plate at the moment   

Have you thought of testing early, I'm toying with the idea but then think it's only one more day after tomorrow?
Have you had any symptoms or feel like you know which way it's going to go?  I'm petrified  

Sending you hugs xxx


----------



## RuthB

Hi everyone,

Congrats to the BFPs and commiserations to the BFNs
Ladies with one day to go, have you had any symptoms either way?

I am one week in and already wondering how early I can test.  Yesterday was convinced it had failed as I had AF symptoms but then started googling and learned about implantation cramping and now am hopeful again (!) .  I know in my heart of hearts the two times I was preggers the first symptom was tender breasts but ever hopeful that each pregnancy is different as I haven't had that this time.

Good luck to anyone testing in the next couple of days xx


----------



## PrettyKitty

Hey Bee & Ruth,

I had AF type pains all over last weekend and then they stopped. Also, tender nipples and breasts, but not sure if that's the progesterone.  I've also been constantly wet down there (sorry if TMI)  . No bleeding of any sort, but that's fine.  Not everyone gets implantation bleeding.  Then my mum fell ill and it's kept my mind elsewhere. 

I was contemplating testing early but with only 2 more sleeps to go, I will hold out.  I'll be at the hospital with mum most of tomorrow, so that will take up my day.

Good luck to us all   xx


----------



## ameliaK

Hello! I realise I didn't give you all the info. I'm Double donation IVF.
Thanks! AmeliaK


----------



## seemedlike4eva

PollyP - congratulations!
Amelia - I've done DDIVF too. 
I'm feeling totally washed out - I think I could sleep all day.
Baby4her, lovely news for you and the family you're helping.
  to those who haven't got there this time.
   for those of us in the 2week torture


----------



## danielle1370

Hi girlies

Friday is getting closer for all of us testing, im really feeling the pressure now. Bee coop I too was tempted to test early, I have 2 clear blue tests in my drawer but like you sometimes the extra day of at least thinking you could be pregnant is nicer than the negative if that's what it is. My boobs are feeling less sore than they have all week so im starting to loose hope. 

As for all the girls struggling with relatives and friends bring pregnant, this weekemd after my otd im going to a hen do in a cottage in the lakes....' thatll be nice' I can almost hear you saying but not if I get a bfn as one of the girls going is heavily pregnant and I'll be confronted with the bump all bloody weekend lol going to be awful if its a no for me. Anyways enough of my moaning, good luck to everyone testing tom xxorrow


----------



## beecoops

Danielle 

My boobs are no longer sore and keep getting period like feelings I just hope both mean nothing!! Can't promise I won't test in the morning but I'll try xx  

Hello everyone else, I cant read back Cause I'm on my iPhone but someone asked about when to test and if you read back through the thread someone put on a link to ivfconnections.com and it was quite good if you do want to test earlier- I just haven't dared to  
Love bee xx


----------



## debiw5

Bee , Danielle and pretty kitty. 
Hoping you all get BFP's on Friday xxx

Wouldn't worry too much about symptoms. Think everyone so different. I had no symptoms on 2ww before snd was pregnant. This time I've had cramps, sore boobs and got a BFP ! 

Praying for you and hope you get your dreams . 
Good luck, will be looking forward to hearing your good news x


----------



## beecoops

Thank you debi 

That puts my mind at rest at least for an hour  

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow, pretty kitty and Danielle let's   for Friday to be a very good day x


----------



## level

I'm 9 days past 5 day transfer and testing negative. Is there any hope??


----------



## 4hope

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow I am goin to use my clear blue digital test tomorrow to see what it says. My fertility nurse is on holiday to Monday so will have to wait til then to see what the plan is. Danielle1370 hope ur doing ok will U be testing early? I am a bit dubious about testing again tomorrow knowing my luck it won't be what I want xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies, 

WendyD99 any news honey 

A few OTD ladies tomorrow  Madam Twinky, Audiprincess, chapps67 and Rachsi

  and                            all around 

Donna


----------



## WillIeverbeamum

Hi - Its not good for me - I am 12dp2dt and the period I thought was on its way is here full and proper ! Terrible aches and heavy bleeding. My clinic still want me to have my beta on Friday just to confirm. Its such a cruel reality of it not working. 
Good luck to all the ladies with BFP - I am obviously extremely jealous and hope one day my turn will come. Meanwhile trying to keep my head up and realise how lucky I am to have such a wonderful husband ! This forum is amazing and will be using other topics as reference...
XX


----------



## danielle1370

4 hope im not testing any earlier than Friday, believe me im sooo tempted but with 2 previous chemical pregnancies it sounds awful but I would rather have not known I was pregnant so I try to avoid early testing. Tbh Friday is already a day or two early but with me going away for the weekend and a couple of drinks perhaps being on the cards at the hen do I wanted to make sure I wasn't pregnant also coz we're going for a spa day whilst there so for jaquizzus etc too. It'll be the first drink I've had in ages with ttc, and my last before the start of IVF if it's a bfn!!! Xx


----------



## level

I'm sorry williever, I've been there a few times myself already. It's adds insult to injury that it's always heavier.


----------



## Dreamingbaby

Tinky- the tablets didn't affect me at all. I did reflexology and acupuncture as well. I was eventually given something stronger. I wish you the best of luck, it's not easy feeling so low for so long. 

Williever- so sorry, big hugs.


----------



## Sandyc

Please can i join the group? I ad my 3 day fet on tues 12th wiv two developin babies! Full of anxiety just aftr day 1! Sandy xxxx


----------



## 4hope

I have done my clear blue a day early and its definitely a BFP so happy I have waited over 2 years for this. Dh is shocked just hope it sticks xxx


----------



## beecoops

4hope - me to  
BFP on a clear blue this morning, I couldn't look completely in shock DH cried xx
Hope it sticks


----------



## Pollyp

COngratulations 4hope and becoops! Wonderful news. Good luck to everyone else testing today!


----------



## Madam Twinky

Morning everyone! 

It's a   for me this morning! I can't believe it!!!!


----------



## Trixy1

Congratulations Madam Twinky brilliant news


----------



## Trixy1

I'm becoming obsessed with POAS hahaha, I did it again this morning and the line's getting darker (than it was on Tuesday) as I was worried my hCG wasn't very high in Monday (76 at 9dp5dt).


----------



## beecoops

Wow Madam twinkly congratulations


----------



## beecoops

Brilliant Trixy

How do you find out your hcg??


----------



## Trixy1

My clinic do bloods rather than POAS. Got to go again on Monday to check its going up.


----------



## danielle1370

Congratulations girls im so pleased for you all! One more sleep for me, just keep thinking it's going to be a bfn, everything's in place for the ivf starting so surely we couldn't be so lucky to get a bfp tomorrow!

Honestly girls im over the moon for you xx


----------



## 4hope

Thanks everyone and congrats to the bfp this morning xxx


----------



## hoodie

Good morning all! Massive congrats to all the BFP's this morning.  Because I had tests in the house I couldn't resist and tested early. I also got a BFP! I'm over the moon but well aware it could change by OTD x


----------



## seemedlike4eva

Woohoo, what a morning, lots of good news! Congratulations, gives us all hope that it can happen x


----------



## beecoops

Can't believe what a good morning it has been on here, 
Hope for you and me hoodie that it doesnt change


----------



## vickym1984

Hoodie-At 14 days post EC thats a reliable result, my clinics OTD is 14 days from EC, so congrats hun x

Williever-sorry to hear your a/f is so bad, to add to your upset, not nice x


Hi Sandy x

4hope-Fab news, congrats x

beecoops-congrats x

MadamTwinky-Congrats hun

Trixy-we all get obsessed with the pee sticks, sure its fine, 76 sounds good for 14 days post collection

Just going a bit crazy at 3dp5dt, cant wait till the weekend as that will make time go quicker x


----------



## HopefulEmma

Ohh wow ladies.... 

  well done & congrats.. 

Hoodie- yay!!! Congrats am so pleased you..  

Xxxx


----------



## debiw5

4hope, beecoops and madam twinky congrats on your BFP's !

Fantastic news ! Wishing you all a happy, healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## debiw5

Hoodie congrats to you too xxx


----------



## beecoops

Thanks debi

Did you test on you OTD?

Still in shock


----------



## meemoo123

Congratulations to all the BFP's and sending love to the BFN's.
I caved in and tested today, 8dp5dt and it was negative. Is there still any hope? Anyone else tested early and got negative to get positive on OTD?
Xx


----------



## hoodie

Thank you ladies! I feel like a massive weight has been lifted off my shoulders. DH has got D&V now though and I'm petrified I will catch it! Good job I'm at work! 

Vicky - I'm just extra cautious because I tested 2 days early on my first cycle with a CB digi, got pregnant 2-3 weeks and on OTD it was a BFN. Hopefully they will stick this time!  I've been talking to them in the car this morning! Haha! I daren't do that before xx


----------



## chapps67

Hi
Had a positive early result on Tuesday. Blood test this morning was a faint line. Waiting for theHCG levels but it isnt looking good.  Cried so much....
Congrats to all the BFPs x


----------



## debiw5

Bee coop I tested on my OTD, so thought it was a BFN but it was. BFP ! 
Still in shock too. Now the wait for the scan. 1st April, April fools day lol x 

Meemoo my first time doing ivf I tested 3 days early and it was bfn then OTD BFP so wait till OTD and test again. 
Yeah still hope for you xxx


----------



## debiw5

Uh chapps wait and see what the results are. 
Got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## yogabunny

how are you getting on debi?


----------



## Rachsi

Congratulations beecoops madam twinkly and 4hope and everyone else who has BFP   

I was so nervous this morning when testing but got a BFP DH and I kept checking the instruction leaflet still can't believe it I might go out and get some more test sticks just to be sure!!!!!!       
Booked in for scan on 5th April, I was convinced that I wasn't bfp esp as had discomfort on left then Rhs similar to period sore boobs last week which went away and knicker watch for a while I didn't have any bleeding at all!!

Sorry I don't know all the abbreviations just thought symptoms might help others be reassured as in reading posts as they have helped me 

Big hugs and thoughts with those who got bfn's   and the best of luck to everyone else testing    

Rach


----------



## Audiprincess

BFN for us this mornin were down but not out xx


----------



## Rachsi

Sorry to hear that audiprincess   wishing you all the best for next time


----------



## hoodie

Audiprincess- sorry to hear this. Don't give up hope xx


----------



## Tinky27

Hi Dreamingbaby,

How long were you on the fluroxetine for?

What else did they give you?

Are you still taking anti depressant medication?

xx


----------



## Tinky27

Big Hugs Audi princess - we also got a BFN on my birthday so I know how you are feeling x


----------



## HopefulEmma

Audi- hoping your ok  

Hoodie- will you be testing again Saturday? Well done   xx


----------



## hoodie

Hopeful - I will have to test again Sat to make sure it's the right result. I hope and pray it stays the same x


----------



## HopefulEmma

Hoodie- I'm sure it will, is it not set in stone now? It's only 48hrs till the OTD I'm sure you'll be fine. Bet you and your DH are over the moon. Xx


----------



## hoodie

Hopeful - we're being cautious because during our first cycle we got out BFP 2 days early and then it had changed to a BFN by OTD x


----------



## Eld2012

Hi everyone

I've spent the last 6 days lurking overanalysing every twinge n flutter and finally decided to take the plunge and post on here!
Well here goes (this could be quite amusing with the abbreviations as am guessing a little here lol)

I'm now 6dp3dfet and am climbing the walls!!  
So far my symptoms have been...
1dp - swollen tummy, cramps, and lower back ache
2dp- still swollen, cramps a little more, constipation (sorry tmi) and a tiny bit of brown jelly like blood on the tissue once in the afternoon.
3dp - had a tension headache today, sharp stabby pains in my left side, cramps and still no #2's  
4dp - back at work and still those pesky cramps in the lower tummy are there. It feels like its burning too   I had cramp all down the back of my left leg too and had been cold for two days!
5dp - still had the leg cramp mainly at night it's now in my feet too which won't warm up! Hubby's back always seems to be a good warm place . Last night I woke up at around 1am I was wet through with sweat in my upper body, feet like ice hmm! And felt dizzy
Today is 6dp - not so crampy today but do feel 'heavy' around the uterus. Feeling cold again grrr! Headaches back too but no temderness in my (.)(.) today. An unnerving day today. AF is due on Sunday   she better stay away!!  

So that's my wait so far. 8 days left to go am sure I will end up   

This is my 2nd go at Ivf. Our 1st go was a fresh transfer which ended 10dp3dt so keeping legs firmly crossed this time!! Our little frostie defrosted 100%and started to divide straight away before transfer with a tiny bit of frag. Hoping this is our time!!

Good luck ladies lots of love xxx


----------



## Tree1803

Hi,

I hope i am posting in the correct place, I am strating to get a bit anxious and over reading everything. So i thought i would put it all down on here and if people would kindly tell me what they think.

I am on a Natural FET. We had our FET last Sunday (mother days), this was 6 days after ovulating (sorry dont know thw term) the two embyos were transffered successfully. Now here is wher is am worrying i am actually due on tomorrow/ Saturday and have been getting AF pains since transfer day.

Has anyone else had a 6 day embryos transferred so close to their natural AF due date?

Thanks


----------



## debiw5

So sorry audiprincess. Sending you  

Congrats Rachel. Great news xxx

Yogabunny - I'm doing good. How are you ? 
Have you had anymore cramps / bleeding ? 
I got a call from the clinic today to change scan date to 3rd April as the 1st is a holiday, so 2 extra days wait lol xxx


----------



## debiw5

Hi tree1803, 
I didn't have 6 day transfer but I know that ad pains are really normal after transfer regardless if when they are due.
I had some camps and bleeding and BFP .

Try not to worry as its normal  and doesn't mean their coming xxx


----------



## ceesaw

Quick update & a farewell from me.

Bloods confirm what I already knew (but secretly hoped I was going to be proved wrong. Our third miscarriage. 

This was our last cycle so I'll say goodbye & goodluck to you all.
We are blessed to have our DS & I now have to accept that he will be our one & only. (Poor boy is getting even more hugs than usual from us - & that's ALOT!)

I'm so very grateful for all the kind words you have offer me over the last few weeks & in particular since Monday. 

Congrats to all the BFP'S & so sorry to the BFN's. Your strength in picking yourselves up & trying again is inspirational & I hope all your dreams come true.

Ceesaw xxxx


----------



## Trixy1

So sorry Ceesaw  

Sorry to you too Audi  

EID2012 - symptom watching will just drive you nuts in my experience.  Loads of the symptoms are due to the progesterone in whatever form you're taking it. I got stubby pains and I like to put that down to implantation. I'm not sure about the cramp and cold feet, give your clinic a call, that's what they're there for  

Congrats to the BFPs today x


----------



## yogabunny

ceesaw     it really is  really  hard.    Take care of you, DH and DS. xx


----------



## yogabunny

hi debi - mine calmed down and then today so much worse, i had a horrible large amount, almost continuous and cramping, i think it might all be over, cried to DH, called the clinic, my scan with them is 2 april, but the EPUnit at the hospital will see me on tuesday morning to do bloods and a scan to check it is not eptopic that there is a sack and it is in the right place, so pleased with that.


----------



## Rachsi

Thanks debi......

Might not be so good now slight bleed and slight pain on left just hope the nurse is right and could be embryo bedding in not so sure tho   

 and trying not to over think this!


----------



## Tinky27

I'm so sorry Ceesaw. 

Can you not try again?

BIG hugs.

x x x x


----------



## debiw5

So sorry ceesaw. Sending you huge  

Rachel try not to over think it huni. I know it's hard but so common to have those symptoms. 

Yoga bunny, try and stay positive until you've been to the clinic. That's good they are seeing you on Tuesday. 
I've got everything crossed for you. Take care and try and take it easy xxxx


----------



## Rachsi

Thanks Debi 

this forum really helps and thanks for the info it helps to know symptoms are common just keeping


----------



## seemedlike4eva

Ceesaw   , what a cruel blow x


----------



## danielle1370

Hi girls

Ceesaw im so sorry to hear your news, how awful  

this board is so up and down isnt it....story of all of our lives isnt it, can be such a heartbreaking journey.

afm, im at my OTD tomorrow and have held out right til the bitter end.  TMI but this morning i had some cm which had a hint of brown in (a very little hint i may add) but it kinda made me feel very negative and doubtful about tomorrow. my OH seems to be struggling atm with it all, and all i want is it to work so badly for us both.  sorry for the moan, its just such a tough journey and puts all kind of strain on relationships (even the most strongest ones   )  

anyways hope everyone else testing tomorrow has some good luck xx


----------



## Hellenic

Chapps I really hope it still turns out well for you, will be   for a good second result x


----------



## Rach_Honey

Eld2012 said:


> 4dp - back at work and still those pesky cramps in the lower tummy are there. It feels like its burning too  I had cramp all down the back of my left leg too and had been cold for two days!
> 5dp - still had the leg cramp mainly at night it's now in my feet too which won't warm up! Hubby's back always seems to be a good warm place . Last night I woke up at around 1am I was wet through with sweat in my upper body, feet like ice hmm! And felt dizzy
> Today is 6dp - not so crampy today but do feel 'heavy' around the uterus. Feeling cold again grrr! Headaches back too but no temderness in my (.)(.) today. An unnerving day today. AF is due on Sunday  she better stay away!!


Just felt I had to comment. I had/have super cold feet too!

I googled this and couldn't find a lot about it - someone on here mentioned it may be your body redirecting much needed blood to your embryo 

I got my BFP so good luck to you  x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Welcome to the new ladies today 

Ceesaw so sorry to read your news today   

Audiprincess so sorry to read your news today also   

 to Madam Twinky, Rachsi, Beecoops and 4hope

 for OTD tomorrow Prettykitty and Danielle1370

  and               all around

Donna


----------



## hoodie

Hopeful - how are you? Sorry I haven't posted much today, it keeps saying server busy! How are you bearing up?!


----------



## beecoops

Morning ladies  
Tested again this morning OTD, and it's still    
Yesterday it said 1-2 weeks today it said 2-3 weeks I guess that means my hcg levels have in creased.

Congratulations to all who got  yesterday  
So sorry audiprincess   

Good luck today pretty kitty and danielle   

I'm going to get some pampering today and let this start to sink in as I couldn't believe it yesterday.  
 we all have happy and healthy pregnancies xx


----------



## Madam Twinky

Congratulations Beecoops


----------



## danielle1370

Hi girls

Bfp for us today   after 3 prev miscarriages feeling very cautious and a bit overwhelmed by all sorts of emotions!! 

That's great news beecoop!! Mine said 1-2 weeks so hoping it'll progress like yours!!

Fingers crossed for everyone else, and a happy and healthy 9 months to all with bfp. Big  to those that havent this month, stay positive xx


----------



## hoodie

Another BFP for me this morning! Super excited now. I hope it stays like this. Will use my CBD tomorrow and then buy some more tests to keep reassuring myself!! X


----------



## 4hope

Congrats Danielle that's fab news I'll keep my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Official congrats Beecoops

Congrats Danielle x

Hoodie-Glad its another BFP for you today x


----------



## beecoops

Thank you madam twinky, vicky & danielle  
Fantastic news Danielle and hoodie.  
What a roller coaster I know this time last year it was a BFN for me and I can't stop thinking of all the girls that have had that this time round  . But you've got to keep trying and keep your chin up


----------



## seemedlike4eva

Congratulations Danielle   that all goes well.
I cracked under the pressure and did POAS on my 2nd wee this morning,and there's a  faint line. Can't believe it....DH is going to be away on OTD next tues, so I'm glad we shared this together. I'll try not to test again til then !


----------



## debiw5

Congrats Daniele. Fantastic news  
Hope you have a healthy happy pregnancy xxx

Great hoodie and beecoops too xxx 

Great start to the day reading the fantastic news xxx


----------



## chapps67

Hi
Well my HCG is very low now so looks as though its a no go this time. They want me to retest which seems very cruel but I will just to fully confirm.  I had two positives in a row so it worked for a while. We can afford one last attempt.......
So pleased for all the BFP...........My heart goes out to all the BFN x


----------



## jo1984

Hi Ladies

Havent posted on here before so hope you dont mind me posting...

Im on day 15 after our IUI and I think its all over!!! I had spotting on tuesday through to thursday but not an actual AF. I have nothing today so took a HPT this morning and got a BFN!!!! Well gutted, if my AF dont arrive this weekend, I may test again tomorrow and Sunday!!!!

Anyone know when I should be testing? 

xx


----------



## PrettyKitty

Hi all,

Well, today was my OTD and we got a BFN.  Gutted doesn't even begin to describe how I feel.  Was on Skype with DH while I did the test and we both had some tears.  I guess this first cycle wasn't meant to be.  We'll give it a break till June now.

Spending the day at the hospital with my mum.  We don't think she'll last much longer - she's got pneumonia.  A difficult time all round.

Congrats to the BFP's.  hopefully our day will come.  Hugs ladies xxx


----------



## discodiva77

Hi - Congrats to all the Ladies who got their BFP this month!  Unfortunately AF arrived for me on Tuesday so my IUI did not work.    I felt so sure it would work this month as everthing just went so easy - injections were easier and IUI procedure was soooooooooooooo much better than last time.  But sadly no.  So been for my scan and due to start Gonal F injections again on Saturday, then scanned next Thu to see how i'm doing.  Onwards & upwards as they say!!

Quick question - my nurse could see that I was really down on Wed at my scan and said that they usually see a pattern whereby woman lose faith and get a bit depressed around cycle 3/4 of IUI.  (I then proceeded to have a mini-breakdown on her and couldnt stop crying for 30 mins) She suggested that I speak with the infertility councillor - has anyone used the councillor at their hospitals and did you find it beneficial  xxx


----------



## chapps67

Hi
Yes its a BFN for me too I guess.....early miscarriage.....I am truly devastated.
I guess I can take comfort that it did actually work just not for long.
So sorry for the BFNs x Good luck to those still waiting x Many Congrats to the BFPs xxxxx


----------



## vickym1984

PrettyKitty-so sorry   

Discodiva-sorry to hear BFN for you   

Jo   Not sure with IUI, hard to tell, guessing they do IUI on day 1-2 before they expect Ovulation, so potentially could be still early, i would say should be accruate by sunday/monday   

Chapps-so unfair


----------



## hoodie

Do anyone else's clinic suggest progesterone should be taken up to 6 weeks or just stop at OTD? I'm wondering whether I should request more x


----------



## vickym1984

Hoodie-My last clinic stopped them on OTD but my current clinic says up to 12 weeks, so confusing


----------



## seemedlike4eva

I'm expecting to be on the progesterone until 12 weeks


----------



## WillIeverbeamum

Hi - I signed off this a couple of days ago as resigned myself to a BFN as I have had terrible cramps and very heavy bleeding for 4 days. POAS was -ve on 11th and today. However just been and had my OTD beta done and its +ve at 100..... now we are completely confused !! Due to my symptoms and telling the clinic I can not believe anything is going right they want to repeat my bloods on Monday. So more worrying over the weekend !
This forum is great and keeps you sane - esp thanks to Vickym1984 and dreamingbaby and level who offered my hugs when i needed it.

Keep u posted. X


----------



## vickym1984

Williever-Tenantive congrats, but lots of      I will be watching carefully for your results Monday, really hope that the bleeding was nothing, or at the worst it was due to one of the embryos and the other is still snuggled in tight


----------



## WillIeverbeamum

Thanks Vicky. I don't hold out any hope (I can't let myself think about that yet!) but will pray for a miracle Monday. Typical when I put the bottle of wine in the fridge to drink tonight with DH after a crap week - will have to save it til next week - or ideally 9mths time !! Thanks for all your support. X


----------



## julieglyde

Hey all, just joined u on the dreaded 2ww,must had 2 3 day embies transferred back   please stick

Love and baby dust to all

Jules xx


----------



## vickym1984

Hi Julie, welcome to the madness that is the 2ww


----------



## Rachsi

Williever -fingers crossed sorry to hear the news Chapps67

My roller coaster ride continues too heavier bleeding since this afternoon not long after I thought it had slowed right down    but just hoping that its not over   really hoping

Hoody - I was told by clinic that if all stays well will be using progesterone bullets for 12 weeks


----------



## Dreamingbaby

Williever- that must have come as a shock. Here's hoping DH will have to drink the wine by himself. Lots of sticky vibes for this weekend.

Congrats all the BFP's and sorry ladies who got BFN's, it's really hard to hear when things don't work as I feel so connected to you all.

Xx Good luck tomorrow's testers


----------



## hoodie

Good morning all- I got my official BFP this morning! After around 50 BFN's its really hard to believe, I'm over the moon! I hope they stay with us! I will be requesting more progesterone as I'm worried my body won't produce it! Fingers crossed. 

Good luck to all the testers, especially hopeful (my cycle buddy) xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Hoodie


----------



## hoodie

Thank you Vicky, how are things going for you? X


----------



## vickym1984

Good thanks. Going a bit 2ww crazy but ok other than that


----------



## hoodie

Vicky - hang on in there xxx


----------



## Pollyp

Congratulations Hoodie!!
I'm so sorry for those going through difficult times, stay strong.
Vicky good luck with your 2ww, it's quite a ride! Every twinge is analysed!!


----------



## Trixy1

Congratulations Hoodie

Happy birthday for yesterday Vicky, sorry I missed it yesterday I wasn't around in the afternoon, hope you had a good one x


----------



## brighteyedgirl

Hi Ladies, Had my ET yesterday and got up early this morning worrying....think its time to join the 2WW thread!!  

Is it normal to have cramps in stomach like period cramps? Im using progesterone pessaries twice a day. 
Is anyone doing anyhting differently eg work, food, drink?

Discodiva77 - I have had two counselling sessions. One before IVF and one last week when I was really low. Really does help as its great to let it all out and say how you really feel...


----------



## KateP1

Sad to say I got a BFN this morning. Cross with myself as for the first time in all my tx I really had thought we might get some good news but not to be. 


Will be starting again with the frosties but not sure how much more of this rollercoaster DH and I can take. We are the lucky ones that it has worked once so perhaps we should just count our blessings. 


Good luck to all of those waiting and for all of those with BFP's - enjoy the journey - it is amazing. And for the other BFN's - good luck and keep going - it will be worth it. 
Kx


----------



## seemedlike4eva

kate,


----------



## julieglyde

Sorry to hear about the BFN,   to u all

I've woken up with numb shooting pains down my bum and thigh from progesterone injection from Thursday, had a good cry, first time so far in ivf, the thought of 8 more weeks of them is awful!! Takes me mind of the wait tho!!

Love and baby dust to all x x x


----------



## meemoo123

Morning everyone.

I tested this morning 3 days before OTD and its BFN. Is there still any hope?
I had a 5dt so I would have thought it would have shown up by now.


----------



## Dreamingbaby

Congrats to those with BFP's. big hugs to those with BFN.

Brighteyedgirl- some people do get cramps. I had intense period cramps after ET and I was convinced AF was on her way. But I got my BFP last week. I've eaten Brazil nuts and had pineapple juice daily, along with healthy eating.
Best of luck.


----------



## Dreamingbaby

Donna please can you update me I've been testing all week and the line is getting darker so I think It's time to accept the good BFP news. Now it's more nervous waiting for the scan.


----------



## Pauline83

Hi everyone, I've been keeping up to date with the thread but havent posted much this time. Just wanted to say massive congratulations to all the BFP's!!   Will be   for lots of happy and healthy pregnancies now. 

So sorry to all the BFN and my heart especially goes out to those ladies who have had their long awaited BFP only for it to be taken away from you way too soon...I know exactly how you feel and its such a horrible place to be but try to stay positive that things will get better in time and fingers crossed we will get to fulfil our dreams in the end.     

So I am now 10 days post 2dt...feeling OK, not really had many symptoms at all over the past week apart from a few twinges and felt very light headed on a morning last couple of days which I think is a side effect of the progestrone which can lower your BP?!

AF would be due any time from Monday onwards I guess but our clinic asks us to test pretty late (next friday 22nd is my OTD) so will have to see how things go between now and then...something tells me I will be posting a bit more often over the next week!! I'm off work until a week after test as I miscarried only 3 days after BFP last time and want to give myself time to adjust either way (plus I work on a busy and stressful hospital ward, which I dodnt think would be a good environment for me/the embies at the mo!)  

Take care everyone    xxxx


----------



## LMS13

Dreamingbaby, congrats on your BFP!!

Meemoo and Kate sorry to hear you got BFN's this morning, I'm sad to say I did too!! My OTD is Monday and I cant imagine the result will be any different then!
x x


----------



## meemoo123

So sorry to you to LMS13. Lets just hope the next couple of days we get some luck!
All I've got at the minute is hope , this is our first icsi and never thought that it wouldn't work.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Welcome to the new ladies joining us  

So sorry to the BFN ladies   

Chapps67 so sorry to read your news

Williever       

 to the BFP ladies 

 to Twinklestars77 and EmilyJane26 for testing tomorrow 

  and            all around

Donna


----------



## Trixy1

Meemoo and LMS - it's not over till OTD. I had bloods n Monday so I knew it was a BFP, did a test on Tues am and it was only faint, so if I'd have tested early it well might not have shown anything.


----------



## wendyd99

Hi everyone,

Well, my OTD was last Wednesday 13th and it was a BFN    I rang the clinic to give them the results of the test and they've made me an appointment to go back and see the Consultant to"discuss our options". The test at did at day 10 past transfer showed a very faint line so I felt really positive about this cycle....

Does anyone know how I stand if I decide to switch clinics with my remaining 3 frosties I'm thinking about changing to the SEFC for another go.......if we can afford it!
Feel a bit disheartened with the clinic I'm with now.......Can I take my remaining 3 frosties to another clinic?

I'm wondering when the dreaded Aunt Flow will show herself. I've not had any spotting at all during the 2ww, but I had some signs of a BFP in the first week


----------



## EmilyJane26

Hello everyone

So sorry to all the BFN's keep positive and sending you all a massive hug x

Congratulations to all the BFP's wonderful news and wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies.

Donna Marie - Thank you for your good luck wishes for tomorrow very nervous. Just to confirm I had IVF treatment. I had egg collection on 27th February and blastocyst embryo transfer on 4th March. We had 2 make blastocyst on day 5 and the best of the two was transferred and the other frozen.

I have found it so comforting to read other people's posts on here  

Good luck to anyone else testing tomorrow will be thinking of you all.

Lots of love x x x


----------



## Tansy

Hi ,please put me on the list ,I had my ET last Friday ,testing 22nd march,good luck to everyone xxxx


----------



## MultiMum

HI 


Can I join please? Had 5 Day Transfer Saturday 16 March so OTD is Tuesday 26 March.


----------



## EmilyJane26

Well I tested this morning on my OTD and pleased to say I have a BFP!! Very pleased but also worried as long way to go yet.   

Lots of love to everyone x x x


----------



## B81

Congrats EmilyJane xx Keep rested now xxx

And good luck to anyone else who is testing today and tomorrow...xxx

My OTD is tomorrow....Yesterday I was due on, but have had brown blood when I wipe but nothing on my pad I have had period like pains...I dont know what to think.... Any ideas? I will soon know tomorrow but gonna wait til the morning...I have come this far!

Take care of yourselves xxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Congratulations emilyjane. Brilliant news
Big hugs to all BFN, it's such a sad time, try and stay positive for the future  
Xxxxxxxxx

I am now 6dp5dt, yesterday I had a severe headache and felt totally drained. This headache went on through the night disturbing my sleep, I was up between around 2-4am nearly in tears it was that bad, finally fell asleep after some paracetamol, which I never take but needed something. Woke up few times through rest of the night but last hr or so this headache is coming back again, not as strong but getting there. Is this related to meds? Gd/bad news? Anyone have same symptom?
I started off really positive but only had few very minor cramps, no IB and now this headache. I am starting to lose hope   xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pauline83

Big congratulations Emily Jane   
Keeping everything crossed for you Billie that it will be a   result  
I keep swinging one way then the other, trying to be positive and enjoy being PUPO as much as possible.  Xx


----------



## julieglyde

Congrats EmilyJane, that's fab news )

I'm in a state over progesterone shots, painful and one has seeped out and messed with a nerve meaning I get a numb shooting pain when I stand up, feeling truly miserable today!

Love and baby dust to all x x x


----------



## hoodie

Congrats EmilyJane xxx


----------



## JuJu74

Congratulations Emilyjane, that's wonderful news! I share your trepidation though as it then seems ages to the scan and your constantly watching for symptoms and hoping that everything is developing well.  My scan is on Thursday so I'm hoping we pass this stage with flying colours.

Fingerscrossed, I would say a headache and tiredness is probably a good thing as its probably your body reacting as it prepares itself for pregnancy.  Keep taking the paracetamol to keep the headache at bay, drink  lots of water and take it easy.

Billie81,   for you and hope that you get your bfp to tomorrow. 

Best wishes to everyone!

JJ


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Thanks juju lets hope your right. I don't like taking any sort of painkillers especially now am trying to keep everything perfect for my embie, but it just got to much.
Il keep with the plenty of fluids and rest, grow embie growwwwww. From what I have read it should be attached now so just got to wait for HCG levels to rise. It definately gets harder and more stressful the closer you get to OTD xxxxxxxx


----------



## MultiMum

Hello,


Can you add me please. My transfer was yesterday with a 5 day blastocyst and my official test date is Wednesday 27 March. 


Thanks!


----------



## Pauline83

Fingerscrossed - we have same OTD! Your soo right about it getting harder as we get closer to test day! 

Juju - Best of luck for you scan on thursday!!     

Multimum - Welcome and best of luck! Sounds like you have had quite a journey over the past decade or so!! Sending you lots of


----------



## debiw5

Congrats emilyjane, fantastic news xxx


----------



## B81

Think it's game over for us...brown has turned to red blood and heavy 😥


----------



## julieglyde

Billie-Im so sorry chick   stay strong x x


----------



## Tash74

Hi, can I pease be added to this OTD is 25 march

Thanks


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Billie     
LMS and ameliaK  to the 3 of you testing tomorrow   

Welcome to the new ladies today, Tansy, Mulitmum and Tash74

Sending   and                                 all around

Donna


----------



## clover85

Hi everyone first time posting have been enjoying lurking up till now but I'm going crazy! I'm 6dp5dt and been having cramps, dreams and sore boobs but I'm terrified to be positive about things incase it's all over wed! Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## vickym1984

Billie


----------



## debiw5

Sending you   billie xxx

Yoga bunny how are you keeping ? Hope your doing ok xxxx


----------



## sasha86

Hi
Can i join the ladys of march? Im on Ovulation Induction with Gonal F Injections, My 2WW ends 28th March
Baby Dust To All xxxxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Welcome to all the new 2ww'ers, hope it doesn't send you too crazy

3 sleeps till OTD


----------



## Tia-maria

Ladies

My   ends Friday...im going to be good and test the next day saturday, trying not to build my hopes up to much as its my  1st Diui, but you only need 1     so fingers crossed

Good luck to you all and just hope theres lots of   xx


----------



## Itsmekatielou

Hi everyone! I'm now 5dp5dt (seeing as its gone midnight!) OTD s 24 march and I'm so excited! I want to test early in case the worst happens. I want to be able to experience the real excitement of looking at that pee stick! Didn't have the chance with at home inseminations, AF always reared her head! 
I'm having a few mild AF cramps today, but I'm telling myself it's my body preparing itself to house a baby for 9 months!


----------



## meemoo123

Well I think it's the end of the road for me. Started to have brown discharge last night  it stopped but started again thus morning and I think it's going to result in af. 
Absolutely gutted, didn't even get to OTD which is tomorrow.


----------



## Itsmekatielou

Oh no meemoo! It's not over yet though! X


----------



## dingle123

Itsmekatielou said:


> Hi everyone! I'm now 5dp5dt (seeing as its gone midnight!) OTD s 24 march and I'm so excited! I want to test early in case the worst happens. I want to be able to experience the real excitement of looking at that pee stick! Didn't have the chance with at home inseminations, AF always reared her head!
> I'm having a few mild AF cramps today, but I'm telling myself it's my body preparing itself to house a baby for 9 months!


I had my first second line @ 5dp5dt... 

<----- bad influence


----------



## Itsmekatielou

*dingle* don't tempt me! Haha I told myself I was going to bed good this time and wait til OTD, but I'm so tempted to liberate a couple from work!


----------



## Madam Twinky

Hi KatieLou, I had my BFP at 10dp3dt so for you that would be 8dp5dt and then it got stronger each day.


----------



## vickym1984

Katielou -Dingle is a very bad influence when it comes to POAS trust me lol


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

hi guys im on the 2ww im due to test on 25th march,ill be honest ive not felt that urge to teat early this time. ive gone through hell in past testing early with my 3 lots clomid and 4 iui's,n just feel if i dont want that same horrible gutting feeling again. ive got to go 4 a blood test on 25th which ive never had to test 4 pregnancy only pee test.    wish u all good luck xxxxxxxxx


----------



## meemoo123

Tested after bleeding this morning and its a BFN for me.
This whole process is cruel and heart wrenching. Got to give myself a couple of days of being devastated then il try and brush myself off. 
X


----------



## vickym1984

Meemoo


----------



## julieglyde

Ahhh Meemoo   my Darlin. Thinking of you xx


----------



## ameliaK

Yeeeeaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!! Pregnant!!!!!!!
AmeliaK xxxxx


----------



## Rachsi

Meemoo   

Billy81     try to stay positive I have had lots of bleeding am still BFP and some women bleed heavily and get BFP (my nurse just reminded me of this, this morning too)

 to everyone testing and     to those not lucky this time round 

Great news ameliak   
Rach


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Amelia xx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Could you add me to the list please. Been scared to go on 4some strange reason but I think I should definately be a part.
OTD 22nd March. 
Good luck to everyone else also xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TillyMe

Hi 2ww-ers...have a silly question to ask...if AF was to arrive would it arrive sometime near ones "normal" date? Yesterday had some cramps? Quite AF like? Or possible just a heavy feeling? Arrrgh am I over analysing?   no wonder it's called the dreaded 2ww...x


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Hi Tilly if it's a silly question then I am silly also, as I asked this question on a different thread. No response yet xxxxxxx


----------



## B81

Meemoo....am so sorry to hear your news...am feeling your pain x  look after yourself over the next couple of days xxx

BFN for us today, I knew when I started bleeding on Saturday....tbh knew from the start when they said our chances were low because they had not divided as they should! Words can't describe how I am feeling today...just feel very numb! Not sure what to do next?!

Big hugs to everyone and I hope u get the results you dream of....just take care  xx


----------



## TillyMe

Billie   Sorry to hear that... X


----------



## debiw5

Meemoo and billie sending you both lots of   xxx


----------



## vickym1984

Billie-   

Fingerscrossed/tillyme-the drugs would surpress your natural cycle. I think a/f type cramping is normal whether its worked or not


----------



## Gremlinn

hello ladies
congratulations to al the bfp's this looks like a lucky thread 
im so sorry for all the bfn's  

ET 15TH MARCH OTD 28TH MARCH

im gonna come in here with a question straight away and im sorry but........
can i have sex? my hubby comes home on friday and hes been away for ages, by then i will be 7dp3dt what do you think? also (oops i know how selfish i sound) BUT can i dye my hair? was thinking of getting the no ammonia olia one? xx


----------



## Itsmekatielou

*meemoo & billie*.   so sorry xx

*amelia*  yippee!!!!!

*madam twinky dingle and vicky* I wanna test now! But DW won't let me buy any tests! She's so mean!


----------



## baby4her

My beta was 244 back for another HCG test today.
Connie


----------



## WillIeverbeamum

As expected - sadly not to be. HCG now 7 (was 100 Friday). Still have bad cramps and bleeding settled. Totally devestated but have to presume the embie didn't wanna hang around this time - maybe this gives us the hope to try once more and pray next time it stays put !!
Good luck to all other 2ww and this forum is fab !!

XX


----------



## Itsmekatielou

*willieverbeamum* horrible news. I'm gutted for you xx


----------



## baby4her

willIeverbemum, I am so sorry for your loss     please take care of yourself.

Connie


----------



## vickym1984

WillIever     sorry to hear this


----------



## JuJu74

Gremlinn,

My clinic gave us a list of FAQs which stated that yes, it is safe to have sex and also to colour your hair.  There's actually very little they tell you NOT to do during your 2ww and its usually only no swimming or baths, no alcohol or tobacco, and nothing stronger than paracetamol and codeine unless your doctor says its okay.

Cramp like symptoms are normal.  I'm now at 6 weeks and am still getting light cramping, but apparently it's just your uterus adapting to the embryo.

Hope that's helpful info.
Good luck

JJ


----------



## brighteyedgirl

HI, has anyone had a  Ivf BFP that wasnt a blastocyst?


----------



## hoodie

Juju- I'm glad cramping is normal! It's driving me mad. I have no pregnancy symptoms though which I'm finding worrying. I am getting palpitations but not sure if that's just the anxiety of it all. Good luck for ur scan x


----------



## debiw5

Brighteyedgirl, my first pregnancy was ivf 2 day transfer not a blastocyst and I have a wee girl x
Didnt know about blastocyst until this forum. 

I got a BFP this time which was icsi 2 day transfer. Not blastocyst xxx

Don't think all clinics offer that x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

 Billie81, Williever, Meemoo, 

Welcome to the new ladies today  with the wait

I have just updated the list however my broadband crashed so i will update tomorrow 

Just wanted to send  wishes to seemslike4eva 

  and                     

Donna


----------



## 4hope

Feeling nervous about tomorrow had my bloods taken today so will find out hcg levels tmorrow   they are ok xx


----------



## seemedlike4eva

Williever, sorry it wasn't happier news


----------



## Itsmekatielou

Anyone experiencing strong smelling urine? Sorry if tmi.  I'm 5dp5dt today and admittedly my water intake since et hasn't been as much as usual, but I've never noticed it before (was never much of a drinker before) anyone?


----------



## sasha86

Hello,
Curently 5dpo, and getting cramp like pains but only on right hip side, probably just 2ww driving me mad, anyone one else had anything like this, trying my hardest to not think to much into it.

Gd luck to all on this thread xxxxxxxxsteffx


----------



## Rachsi

Gremlinn -our clinic told us no sex or orgasms they think it might disrupt the implantation process?!! So it seems different clinics say different things?

Williever    so sorry

Tillyme cramping/af type feeling seems to be fairly normal I was convinced my af was about to happen and after a few days stopped the knicker watch!!


----------



## brighteyedgirl

Thanks debiw5 - feel a bit more positive now. Anyone feeling as sick as a dog? Went back to work today and feel exhausted!


----------



## seemedlike4eva

Brighteyed girl, yep I'm struggling big time with nausea, and have been since last thursday OTD is tomorrow.


----------



## JuJu74

For those wondering about sex during 2ww: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9452.0

The poll results are interesting!


----------



## JuJu74

Besides, what do you do if you have a nocturnal orgasm?  Not really something you can control, is it?!


----------



## Itsmekatielou

*juju* that happened to me 2 nights ago, I had a sex dream which ended with the big O, then I had terrible AF type cramps for a while. Been ha paving them on and off since. 6 sleeps til OTD for me!


----------



## seemedlike4eva

on OTD,


----------



## Itsmekatielou

*eemslike4eva* yippeeeeeeeee!


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news seemslike4eva


----------



## Gremlinn

Congratulations seemslike4eva
Thanks for the advice on between the sheets action juju and rachsi 
X


----------



## brighteyedgirl

Great news seems like4eva! Im not feeling very positive. Have all the symptoms I get just before period. Knicker watch drives you nuts! My Otd is 26 march and seems such a long way away


----------



## Pauline83

Congratulations seemslike4eva!  

I'm counting down to OTD on friday - cant come soon enough now!!   its a positive! 
Woke up with what I thought was bad AF cramps yesterday but was soooo relieved when symptoms were much improved following a big poo, phew!!! (Sorry if TMI!)  These progesteron 'bum bullets' sending my body a bit crazy in terms of digestive tract!! 
Dont really have any possible   symptoms other than a bit tired and I was peeing quite a bit yesterday. I had sore boobs for a few days last time and nipples got a bit bigger (unfortunately M/C at 5 weeks last time) but nothing this time which is a bit scary...saying that my sister didnt really have any symptoms until post 6 weeks and even then nothing major. Trying to stay postive but going a bit loopy. 
Take care everyone xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Well, after testing out my trigger, been tresting positive since sunday (11 days post collection) and BFP getting stronger each day, so bit the bullet and called my clinic, no slapped wrist, was expecting one (otd tomorrow). Scan booked for 11th april xx


----------



## Gremlinn

Congratulations vicky xx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Congratulations Vicky and seemslike4eva  
Hi Pauline, 3more sleeps for us to OTD it's seems like forever. Think we're testing tomorrow, if not definately Thursday. Am not feeling very positive anymore, I just want to know now. I go back to work Friday as well so would rather know before. Thinking if it's negative I still have a day or 2 for a miracle.
Good luck xxxxxxxx


----------



## MsPeaches

Hello march lovelies,

Big hugs for thise who got bfn, regroup, gird loins and try again... And equal hugs to you ladies with bfps - I have been in both camps in the space of two months!!

Just seeing loads if talk re cramps - I had that feeling and still do on and off, like AF is about to come, even tho I don't cycle any more and am on meds - sometimes can be caused by meds but also seems to be a positive sign for many - as long as af doesn't come!!! I had it for ages as still on and off - across the front and trough to my back like af pain, but I got bfp.

Fingers crossed for you all, can't believe I was here earlier this month, love MsP. xxxxxxxx


----------



## Munster

Please could I be added, ICSI test date 27th March!


----------



## baby4her

Congratulations seemslike4eva and Vicky on your      Yeah!

When do you have a scan?

Connie


----------



## 4hope

Woo hoo my hcg is over 1000 scan booked for 10th April so excited xxx


----------



## BathBelle

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you? I had two, day 6, hatching blasts transfered in a frozen cycle on Thursday. OTD 28th March. 

 to all.


----------



## dingle123

vickym1984 said:


> Katielou -Dingle is a very bad influence when it comes to POAS trust me lol


Have only just seen this...no idea what you mean


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Welcome to Munster and Bathbelle

 to AmeliaK, VickyM1984, 

 to Billie and Meemoo

 to RuthB our OTD tester tomorrow

Sending   and lots of                               

Donna


----------



## Munster

Thank you for adding me! X


----------



## debiw5

Congrats to all the BFP's today xxx  

 to all the BFN'S xxx
Your time will come x 

Yoga bunny how was your appt today 
Hope your doing good xxx


----------



## crazycolacubes

Hello All you brave ladies! Ive been surfing the web for the past few days as i am midway through my tww and i was looking for answers to all my wierd and wonderful symptoms....i found everyone here seems really friendly and right now none of my friends understand what i am going through and i felt like i should just take the dive and become a member! So here i am

I have PCOS which was diagnosed in 2007
DH is perfect thank God
TTC'in for the last 10 yrs!
Just turned 35

I had 5 eggs collected on the 6th on March despite having many follies the dr was unable to reach my left ovary as it sits higher than the right hence apparently i am at higher risk of OHSS.  This meant that we had no eggs left for freezing as out of the 5 only three fertilised naturally.  The good news is 2 out of those three were grade 1 embryos and the embryologist was very excited about it. My uteral  lining was always quite thick and on day of ET which was only 2days after fertilisation i was told it was 14(?) which i presume is a good thing?!
So two embryos in transferred and the third embryo was left to perish as it was not graded very high at all.

Right now at this point i am 11 days post 2day ET, (i hope im making sense as im new with all the lingo so pls bare with me  )and i am inserting Cyclogest (400mg) pessaries vaginally twice a day. 
in the first 5 days i had wierd cravings and i was obsessed with eating everything in site...at the same time i was extremely bloated and totally constipated before stuffing myself lol hence the overreating and cravings were not helping!  Ive been thirsty since ET and constantly going to the toilet for a piddle.  Yesterday was the first day i was feeling a little low and it was probably this wait that was getting on top of me not knowing what the result would be etc...and the bloatedness started disappearing, nipples are not as sensitive as before but still larger to look at and a little sensitive to touch (not wearing bras at the mo!).  over the last few days i had very little cramping - AF type and it didnt seem anything out of the ordinary however today the cramping and twinging have been coming on stronger and extremely painful, even my af cramps arent usually this painful (although i forgot to mention i rarely get AF by myself - usually 4 times a yr!).  I have sharp shooting pains from my navel heading towards uterus...really uncomfortable!

So i am starting to freak out and wondering if AF is really turning up...am i being insane? i dont know what to think right now i just feel totally helpless and frustrated.  my OTD is 22nd March but not sure how much longer i can wait! I dont have any implantation bleeding that ppl talk off and i am beginning to drive me mad lol

I know I shudny have but I did an hpt today instead of 22nd and it was negative, I regretted it straight away afterwards because I know it's still a bit too early to check lol and there I was lecturing my new friends to wait for the OTD!

i know this is a lot to read so if u got through it thank u so much for your time

id really appreciate help or advice from any one who has time to give it!

wishing u all good luck and lots of baby dust!

xxoxoxx


----------



## debiw5

Hey crazycolacubes,

Welcome to the thread ! 

I had 2 day embies put back and had terrible cramps, shooting pains and a little bit of blood. 
I got a BFP so just wtg on my scan , 3rd April. 

Don't test again until OTD as its not accurate, especially with 2 day embies. 
My 1st time I had ivf I tested day before OTD and it was bfn, didn't test on OTD as thought it was all over. Went to clinic the following week and it was actually a BFP so test again OTD x

Don't worry about your symptoms as they all sound really normal to me.

Good luck , hope you get


----------



## SIBI

Hi all,
Special thanks to Donna and Crazycolacubes who have recommended this tread to me!
OK, here I am again, another year, another March, another 2ww.
FET done a week ago of 2 lovely embryos, which were frozen at 5/6 DPC as blastocyst last July.
Started to have sharp pain, cramps in my belly. Feeling bloated but lost also weight - guess due to all the hormones.
Test planned for Thursday 28/03. Much less stressed than last year. Just patiently waiting. Definitely not testing earlier and forcing myself not to see early pregnancy signs everywhere...it's sooo easy to start dreaming and soooo hard to come back to reality so trying to keep positive but realistic.
Anyone testing after FET on 28/03?
Good luck all and looooots of     and


----------



## crazycolacubes

Congrats Debiw5! That's great news  and thank you so much for your advice, I really appreciate it as although I knew I tested to early my hubby kinda felt down about things and reading this helped give hope!  I'm so excited for your scan! Hope all goes well for u Hun!

Simobi ur welcome but truly it's thanks to Donna


----------



## Lozzles

Hi all just checking in. Good luck for those still waiting, big congrats for the BFPs and hugs for the BFNs.
My otd is not til Monday but currently thinking about testing earlier.
Had already planned to do it on Saturday, as DH is meant to be going to a wedding sat-mon. He has said he would rather be here with me to test than to to the wedding, but I suggested we test in Saturday, if its a BFN we ignore it and assume not accurate as too early! ;-) but he will stay here and I'll retest Sunday and Monday.
If however we get an early BFP then I will send him off to enjoy the wedding and we can both be happy.
So that was the plan. But I've been getting severe cramps and reading this and other threads it could be a good thing so I want to know ASAP if I can. Also read quite a few comments from early testers who got their BFP. I'm of the opinion that if the hcg will show up then I want to know ASAP, but if it shows negative then I will try to assume its just too early and not necessarily the end of the road.
Phew! There's my justification.
Going to buy HPT tomorrow and test thurs morning... Xx


----------



## SIBI

Hi Lozzles, just be careful as a HPT too early can still detect the trigger shot done to release the eggs (therefore a false BFP). But as long as you know and you are ready to cope with that, then it's definitely your choice.
   for you


----------



## debiw5

Hey Lozzles, 

As you had a 2 day transfer it might not show testing early as HCG levels take a while to increase. 
If you are testing early definitely get a clear blue test as this is the best. 

I tested 2 days early my 1st ivf and it showed bfn and was actually BFP. 

Sending you lots of    

Good luck xxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Lozzles- I lean towards first response being more sensitive, as I have had a definite BFP on them last time when CB only showed a very faint line the next day (and FR was still glaringly positive)

Re your trigger shot, unless you have had a booster shot, it takes 10-12 days to go, seeing as you are 13 days post trigger tonight, you will be fine, no false BFP. Like you said, you could geta  flase BFN but if you are ok to keep up the PMA if thats the case.  Someone said above you had a 2 day transfer, but looks like day 3 transfer from your sig?  You may be able to get a BFP by Thursday, but I'd wait till Fri morning so you can use first morning urine as is the most accurate x


----------



## Sunshine14

I have my blood and urine test tomorrow, very scared and anxious, I have way too many butterflies in my stomach... Really really praying, hoping & wishing for it to be a BFP... Anyone else has the test tomorrow... 

God bless always...


----------



## clover85

BFP thanks for all the helpful posts. Happy as Larry after 5 yrs ttc xxxx


----------



## crazycolacubes

Good luck Sunshine14! Just said a little prayer for u 

Congrats Clover!! That's fab news


----------



## Tansy

Hi everyone , I am tansy ,just wanted to say hi and wish everyone good luck with testing,I have to test this Friday ? Already got butterflies  !!! Good luck and also big hugs to everyone xxxx.                                                  Tansy xxxxxxx


----------



## RuthB

Hi everyone,
Its a BFN for me, still clinging onto hope as AF hasnt arrived yet but unlikely as this is OTD.  Good luck for everyone else testing and congrats to those with BFPs, think I need to go away and work out what to do next.


----------



## vickym1984

Good luck today Sunshine xx  

Congrats Clover xx  

 Ruth

Welcome Tansy x


----------



## BathBelle

Morning,

Ruth,  

Welcome Tansy, Crazycolacubes and SimoBi.

SimoBi, I had a FET and OTD is 28/3 too  

Clover, Congratulations  

Sunshine, Good luck.

Lozzles, I agree with Vicky, if you are testing early go with first response.

AFM - Couldn't resist testing (well actually I've tested 3 times  ) and all bfn so far but I know it's far too early and they were cheap tests and not early response. I need to get to the shops today!


----------



## Rubyjean

Hi everyone, can I join in? I just returned from Czech rup where I did my first donor egg ivf. My otd is Easter Sunday march 31st. I am 3dp3dt today. I won't test before 10dp3dt but hope I can hold off a day or 2 more than that. Just wondering if I should join in here or go to April 2ww board, you will hopefully all have graduated to the pg board by time I get close o testing and the last few days are the ones you need support on!!! Anyone else due to test end march? 

I have been having heartburn everytime I eat since yesterday which I am confused about. I never suffer from heartburn except when pg when I suffer badly. But at 3dp3dt implantation is only starting (if at all) so why? Could progesterone cause it? But its never happened before in all the cycles I have done. Anyone any insights


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Gave in this morning and poas. Still got 2sleeps til OTD and i got a BFN. Last few days I kind of knew it hadn't worked, can't explain why I felt this wy but I just did.
I know a couple of people on here say not to give up until OTD but is it just a minority of people that don't show till then? A lot of ladies who test early seem to get an accurate result xxxxxxx
Honestly do I have any hope at all? Xxxxxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Congratulations for the BFP and thanks for the support girls... Thanks Crazycolacubes


----------



## Peaches1984

FingersCrossed7-

Hi my OTD is also on Friday and i'm not feeling confident at all. I tested yesterday 8dp3dt and got bfn and tested today and also got a bfn. I also keep getting the odd af pains so i'm pretty sure that it's not worked this time. Got to wait for beta to confirm this.

People keep saying that its too early and you may get a bfp but I'm feeling pretty sure it hasn't worked :-(

Letme know how you get on Friday.Fingers and everything else crossed that our bfn turn to bfp  (wishful thinking)

Take Care


----------



## crazycolacubes

OMG My hormones are driving me mad  I was on my way to work feeling really fragile and feeling like my ivf hasn't worked despite knowing that's it's to early to check (OTD Fri) and I turned around and saw a pregnant woman with a badge on her coat saying 'baby on board' and I just burst into tears! I cudnt stop! I was telling myself to stop being silly but I guess I needed to get it out of my system so had to turn up to work with embarrassing red wet eyes a headache back ache and not good company at all!


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Hey peaches, it's just horrible isn't it, I was so positive and hopeful at first. People say sometimes you just know your pregnant, but I kind of know am not. Never been, so not even sure what it would feel like but deep down I feel it hasn't worked for me. I got myself so convinced that this was just the step I needed to take and I would have my baby at the end of it, kind of kept out any negative thoughts that in reality it doesn't always work. 
Kind of build yourself up to be thrown right back down to rock bottom. I am at the point now I just want AF to hurry up now, its kind of cruel to be late and keep hopes up even when there's none left
All the best for Friday, there are quite a few testing so hopefully some can get BFP xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jasmine-1

Hi ladies I a new here hope you don't mind me joining you 
I am near the end of my first ivf/icsi, my official test date is this Saturday however I have been having cramps and lower back ache since ET, I am now 8dp5dt two embies transferred and I have pinky/brown cm.
I feel like I'm definitely out and im trying not to get too upset as im at work, would love to know your thoughts?


----------



## vickym1984

Fingerscrossed- Not sure on the exact numbers but I know at least 1 person cycling with me both times tested at 14 days post collection and got BFN and went on to get BFP a couple of days later . I think it also depends what brand of test you use. Last time round I was getting good BFPs on some tests, but the blue dye test I got from my clinic only gave me the faintest of lines at 16 days post collection (only knew it was ok, as did other tests the same day), if it had been 2 days earlier I am certain that test would have shown a BFN 

Peaches-You are defintely too early to be confident a BFN is a BFN, just because some get BFP's earlier, not all will , so PMA up please xx

Crazycolacubes-a baby on board badge on her coat, thats a new one on me , and not surprised it made you upset xxxxxxxxx

Bathbelle-Whens OTD?

Welcome rubyjean x


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Thanks Vicky for your positivity. Let's pray am a late shower. 
What happens Friday when I phone hosp if still a BFN, do they send me for bloods or is that end of xxxxxxx


----------



## Peaches1984

Hi Vicky-Thanks for your post. I wish I could be positive but I have a gut feeling it hasn't worked. I had a bfp on my first cycle (ended up chemical) and I knew it was positive pretty early on. 

FingersCrossed7-I have to take a urine sample to the clinic on Friday and they'll do a pregnancy test.They are also going to do a blood test.


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

I just got told to do a test at home and phone them with the result.
They also gave me a letter and envelope and told me to mark positive or negative on the form and post back.
Doesn't seem right to me xxxxxxx


----------



## Peaches1984

Mmmm that sounds strange? Surely you should have a blood test as hpt are not always accurate? Can you not give them a call and ask them?

Sorry if tmi-has anyone had thrush during 2ww? I have never had it before but it has appeared yesterday   Not sure if I can use anything from the chemist for it. DH said call the clinic for advice but I'll feel like a right plonker explaining to the receptionist that I have thrus h!!!!! eewwwww


----------



## Pauline83

Hi peaches,  not experienced it myself but info from my clinic said thrush quite common in 2ww and overcounter stuff is ok to use but I would check with your own clinic own x
Big  to the BFN's and congratulations to thr BFP's....I'm trying to hold out for OTD on friday! Just got CB digi test this afternoon xx


----------



## Lfey

Hi Ladies, Can i please join you here.. I had 2ET on Saturday just gone. OTD 29/03. Felt really calm & chilled throughout the whole process up until today and the wait is starting to get to me. Counting down the sleeps!! Im feeling positive but know its far too early to get excited. x


----------



## vickym1984

Fingerscrossed-by 16 days post collection any HPT should be accurate tbh, which is why a lot of clinics just as you to do it at home and advise them of the result. If it is a positive they then book you in for a scan, if negative they will book you in for a follow up


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

hi all not been on 4 a few days. hope every1 is ok.
i had a break down last night!! not sure wether its hormones or what doesnt help the fact that i live at wrk (literally) have my own pub. n have 2 staff who are suposed 2 be covering my shifts - n they have fell out so its like world war 3! making me stressed wen im trying 2 relax!

warned them both today lol!

feeling better today but last night i couldnt stop crying. 

n i stupidly did a test this morning knowing full well its 2 early yet otd monday, n got bfn.
sending me crackers    monday needs2 be here then i no my fate


----------



## MultiMum

Gemma


To make you feel better my EC was same day as yours - 11 Mar. I had 1 5 day embryo transferred this last Saturday. I too have been testing and using more than one test at a time in case brands make a difference.


ZILCH ! But it's way way way too early for both of us. Earliest I reckon you or I could expect to see HCG show on a pee stick would be Sunday. Earliest......


----------



## Itsmekatielou

Jasmine I'm in exactly the same boat as you. I'm now 7dp5dt and getting lower back pain/AF type cramps and the same browny stuff when. Wipe. I'm trying not to lose hope.


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

thanks multi mum, i no i shouldnt have done it but i cant help the urge sumtimes. im going try my best not test till odt now. xxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Crazycolacubes that's a good omen m sure we will have BFP  and peaches don't loose hope wait till the end  m testing tomorrow will let u knw the results as soon as I get to know... Can't wait anymore


----------



## Winter Sprout

Good evening ladies,
I had my first IUI treatment on 12/03 after a failed partner to partner IVF in Nov '12. 
I had two good sized follicles on my R ovary and a slightly smaller one on my L ovary... Felt lovely and chilled about everything until the last couple of days and now i'm starting to lose patience with the 2WW! Lol!
From day 3-6 dpiui, i felt slight jabbing pains in both sides of my lower abdomen (where i usually experience ovulation pain)
Today (8dpiui) I feel nauseous, gassy, bloated, spaced out and have constant dull ache in the centre of my lower abdomen, not quite like af pain. Today is day 26 of my cycle, and although i'm irregular, my cycle length is usually at least 35 days long so don't think i'd be expecting af yet anyway.
The weird symptoms are what's driving me crazy! Just want to know know now whether it's worked or not!! Lol!
Any words of wisdom/positivity ladies?

T x


----------



## Rachsi

Peaches1984- have you been using the lovely bum bullets in the vagina instead of the back door ?  (Slight tmi!) I heard they can cause/irritate and lead to thrush if used in the front!!

I read this on one of the posts somewhere, sorry I can't remember where exactly and yes apparently thrush is common in pregnancy

 to all those bfn and best of luck to everyone else testing soon


----------



## Rubyjean

Gemma, on one of my cycles I tested 10 days past egg collection and got BFN, waited 3 days til 13 days past collection and got BFP. Step away from the pee sticks. There are some who get faint bfps 9 DP egg collection but not many and the torture is not worth it. 

I would never test before 13 days past collection which for me is next Wednesday. But I am hoping I an hang on another day or 2 more 

Itsmekatielou, I would be happy to get some spotting could be implantation. Hang in!


----------



## sasha86

Hi 
Sorry for tmi but im 6dpo after using gonal f and ovidrelle, ive had dull achey cramplike  pain in right hip since 4dpo and today started getting white cm and feeling bloated, starting to think it might be game over for me this time. Has anyone else had anything like this?
Gd luck to all tomorrows testers and congrats to bfps and   to those who didnt. Xx


----------



## crazycolacubes

Thanks Sunshine! Good luck let us know how u got on! Much love!


----------



## Gremlinn

*Jasmine* unless its red theres no need to worry, sounds like old blood from implantation. lots and lots of women experience cramps and lower back ache during 2ww and get BFP but if i was you i would still ring the clinic in the morning because they will be able to reassure you that everything your experiencing sounds completly normal well from all the masses of reading ive done on fertility friends anyway  stay positive! xx


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi Girls it's a BFN for me... May you all get BFP...


----------



## Lozzles

So I tested early this morning (thanks for all the advice... I went for it anyway!) and it was a BFP!!
10dp3dt... Trigger should be out now, right? Will check again tomorrow but feel cautiously optimistic xx


----------



## vickym1984

Lozzles, yup you are 14/15 days post trigger now, unless you did an extra one during the 2ww (rare but some clinics do it), then it would defintely be out of your system. I would say thats a definite BFP, on a regular cycle, it's only like testing 1 day before periods due (going on a 14 day luteal phase)  so defintely trust-able , yay 

sunshine-so sorry hun xxx


----------



## BathBelle

Morning,

Sunshine,  

Lozzles, Congratulations.

Welcome RubyJean, Jasmine, Lfey, tashandnicky, 

Fingers Crossed, My clinic just ask me to do a pee test and then phone them with the result.

Peaches, Not had thrush on 2ww before but give the clinic a call.

Vicky, You asked when my OTD is it's 28 March which is a ridiculously long wait given I had day 6 embryos transferred!

Jasmine, I've had brown CM too . Could be implantation 

AFM - I've had very faint positives on two different types of tests. Going to buy a First Response today (I tried yesterday but Sainsbos had run out  ) Tomorrow is 8dp6dt so should be accurate. Eeekk!


----------



## Itsmekatielou

*sunshine*  so sorry xx

*bathbelle* that's a ridiculously long time for OTD! I had a 5 day blast transferred on 13 march and my OTD is 24 march!

*vicky* do you reckon trigger would be defo out? I'm 8dp5dt, had my tigger on 6 march at 1930 and I stupidly didn't test it out!


----------



## Jasmine-1

Congratulations lozzles

Sunshine sending you a big  

Bathbelle thanks for the welcome, that does seem a long wait for OTD!

Cramps continue but no more pink/brown CM, I did a test this morning and it was a faint positive, my trigger was 16 days ago so I'm pretty sure it would be out of my system by now. Too scared to get excited!!

Xx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Wishing all you ladies left to test the best of luck. Hope your embies are nestled in for the ride 
Big   to all unfortunate ladies whose time it wasn't, we will have our time.
Congratulations to all you BFP, try enjoy the ride, this time next year your life's will be blessed with the most amazing gift possible xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vickym1984

Katielou-As I said in the PM, yes, it should only take 10 days for a normal trigger shot to be out, some have gone before that, but it's usually 10 days . I am keeping my arms and legs crossed for you my dear x

Bathbelle-Oo exciting, defintely go get a FR today  x


----------



## Itsmekatielou

Thanks *vicky* I'm such a flapper! I like to be reassured! Haha. You're the best! X


----------



## dingle123

You? A flapper!


----------



## Itsmekatielou

*dingle* you'd never guess would you? I'm like a hummingbird, flapping for my life! Haha


----------



## BathBelle

Jasmine and itsmekatielou, Yes it's such a long wait. My clinic always say OTD is 2 weeks after ET  

Vicky, FR now done  

Just gone to Asda and bought 8 more tests   Clear blue digi for the morning


----------



## glsmith

Hi Ladies,

I am 5dp5dt and I am soooooooo worried about what is going off inside.
For the past few days I have had sharp stabbing pains in lower abdomen and today it feels like a weird dull ache with some little twinges. I am hoping this is all normal. Today we went shopping, walked past deli counter past the cooked chickens and for the first time i felt really sicky! The smell was foul. 

I have been resting since EC as it was quite traumatic experience. They couldn't collect all eggs from left ovary as it was too high. I am so scared that my dream is already over and trying to stay positive is killing me.  I keep telling myself that it will work this time. 

BETA day is 25.3.13. :S


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks girls for all the support, I would taking the next cycle in April or in May again depending on what my Doctor has to say...  Hopefully it will work out for me this time around...   good luck for all the ladies testing on Friday...


----------



## Tree1803

Hi,

I got my BFP yesterday... but i still get them AF like pains. I cant remember if  got them with my last pregnancy so having a mini panic every time.

Wish you all the best and sending positivity.

Theresa
xx
P.S. where do we post now, just to keep in contact through this journey.


----------



## brighteyedgirl

Glsmith -  I hsd my et 15 march and felt rubbish evrty since. Felt sick and tired initially and still having really bad cramps. When I ring Acu at jessops they just say its normal and to take paracetamol, not really what I want to hear! I found ec quite painful as theycouldnt reach a couple. I wake up every morning with really sore boobs - good sign?


----------



## vickym1984

Tree-absolutely normal to get crampy feelings still even though pregnant. I was a member of FF last time around so I like to go back and read my old posts to remind myself.  Congrats xxx-I will PM you also x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Just catching up with you all as wasnt on yesterday had a killer migraine  all better today 

RuthB and Sunshine14 so sorry to read of your results  

 to all the BFP

 to tomorrows OTD testers Pauline83, Stickyrice, Tansy, Fingerscrossed7, crazycolacubes,

I cant remember who it was that mentioned thrush, i had thrush during the 2ww, i didnt use any treatment my clinic advised to use the pessaries rectally  and it seemed to clear up by itself they also said thrush is more common with bfp due to hormonal changes (i dont know how true this is just what they said) 



Tree1803 said:


> P.S. where do we post now, just to keep in contact through this journey.


For those with a BFP
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=302478.700

For those with a BFN 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

  and              

Donna


----------



## glsmith

Brighteyedgirl - i have the same thing with jessops. Nothing they can really say or do though until BETA test day i suppose. I am knackered all of the time and have taken to around half past 1 naps. I am currently on the sofa with my duvet I feel that rubbish again. Is your test day on Monday 25th like mine?

gem x


----------



## JuJu74

Hi ladies,

It's been a couple of weeks since my bfp but I'm addicted to this thread and just can't stay away from it!  Lovely to see all the BFPs who will be joining me over in the November delivery thread, and hugs and sympathy to those who weren't so lucky.  Here's hoping that next time will be your turn!

I had my first scan today at 6w3d and everything was perfect!  We even saw the flickering heartbeat.  My clinic doesn't do bloods so this was my first confirmation other than my hpt that I was pregnant!  It all seems a lot more real now but we won't truly relax until we get through the first trimester with flying colours.

Good luck to those of you awaiting your otd or your scans.  This board has been such a blessing to me, so thank you all.



JJ
X


----------



## MultiMum

glsmith - we are at the same point - 5dp5dt . I had pains, then no pains, then sickness, then no sickness. It's very difficult to stay sane. I've been testing and BFN. Serves me right for testing early


----------



## MultiMum

Defo First Response for anyone like me who can't resist testing early. Last pregnancy as soon as I got a faint line I tested twice a day and used - each time - FR and one other brand. FR was consistency giving me a +ve and it took about three days before any other test matched it.


----------



## MultiMum

Really dim question from me (you'd never know I've done this over 10 times!) -


Do the post ET drugs actually keep AF at bay? In other words it might be a BFN but one doesn't get a AF cos the drugs stop it. 


Is my logic faulty? Maybe it depends on whether it's own eggs or donor. In own eggs I don't think you have quite the same hormonal support. With DE (as in my case) you are supported in vast quantities and me thinks it would be impossible for AF to break through.


----------



## JuJu74

The progesterone is supposed to keep your lining thick and in place, but some people do get af anyway while still on the progesterone.

Others have said that when they've got a bfn and gone off the progesterone, af normally starts a couple of days later.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Tansy

Hi everyone ,I just did my test a day early and it's a BFP ,sooooo happy x


----------



## vickym1984

Congrats Tansy xxx


----------



## Itsmekatielou

Yay tansy!! Xxx


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

hi all hope every1 is ok!
im currently 7dp3dt i did another test tonight (naughty i no)  but thier was the fainest line there, which defo wasnt there the other day. going crackers coz at same time i dont want to get my hopes up


----------



## crazycolacubes

Yayyyyy for Tansy!!! Congrats Hun I'm so chuffed for you  

  for Sunshine14...don't worry my lovely your day will come stay strong and get right back on that horse! RAWR!

It's my test day tomorrow morning, today I had back aches and (sorry for the TMI) really watery light brown discharge on the panty liner. Ovaries are very achey too. But I did have to work my butt off at work today so not sure if its over exertion (physical).....so nervous!

Will keep u posted 

Congrats to all bfps and big warm cuddles for those who weren't so lucky!

God bless

C3


----------



## Tia-maria

First DIUI done 2 weeks ago so im testing tomorrow    

Good luck to everyone on there  

sending lots of     to you all!!

x.x.x.x.x


----------



## LMS13

Hi everyone, 
I haven't been on this week, it was my OTD on Monday and sadly got a BFN! I also found out that I need some surgery on my uterus so I have been a bit of a mess this week!
IU am feeling a lot better now, getting used to it and have booked a week away to Tenerife in the easter holidays so that is keeping me happy!
Congratulations on all of the BFP's and sorry for the BFN's!!!
x x x


----------



## crazycolacubes

LMS13 sorry you didn't get the news u wanted I hope ur surgery goes really well and u are able to get back on track with ttc soon!

Good luck TinaMarie am testing tomorrow too  as it will be exactly 14 days post 2day ET.

God help us!


----------



## Lozzles

Yay tansy!! Congrats!!! 
And Gemma a cautious congrats to you, too, hopefully that line gets darker each day!
Sorry for the BFNs :-( xxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi girls I need some urgent advice... My Doctor is suggesting me to take another chance on March's AF only, With the frozen embryos, am a little skeptical as to whether it wil be healthy or no and whether I should take the chance in April or March itself...


----------



## crazycolacubes

Hi Sunshine14, your Dr must think its safe /healthy for u to try but u r the best judge of that. Does your body need time to recover? Or do you feel set to try again? It really depends on you . If u have faith that ur dr is gd and u feel ok the  y not?!

BTW it's a BFN for me this time around. Am crushed, but i will keep trying, all of u r so inspiring  I have 1 free frozen cycle left so hopefully this time will be lucky for me as I don't have the money to keep maying for ivf myself


----------



## Pauline83

Hi everyone!  It's a   from me this morning!   Still very scared tho as only a faint line on hospital test and CB digital saying 1-2 weeks pg...I'm 4 weeks and 4 days today so was hoping for a stronger line and 2-3 weeks on the digital test.  Hoping and  this doesn't end like last time! ! Going to go into clinic and ask for blood test this morning to try to get some reassurance.  Good luck to everyone and big   to those not so lucky - dont give up on your dream xxxx


----------



## Lozzles

A strong BFP this morning... Came up almost immediately and very clear- didnt even need to turn the light on! Starting to really believe it now!!


----------



## BathBelle

Morning,

Crazycolacubes  

Pauline, Congratulations.

Lozzles, Start believing  

Sunshine, Do you feel physically and mentally ready to go again? I personally would go with what the Dr says, as after all it is also in their interest that you get a bfp so as long as you are mentally ready I'd say go for it  

AFM - Clear Blue digi this morning says pregnant 1-2   I phoned the clinic yesterday as they have only given me enough steroids to take me to Saturday so I mentioned I had been testing positive. So they've taken it as a bfp   Scan in 3 weeks. 

Donna Marie, Could you update the HOF please.

Good luck to all of those still to test.

xxx


----------



## MultiMum

Been testing early as in two previous IVF pregnancies I got a +ve 5 days after 5day transfer (one was successful one ended in miscarriage). Well today is 6dp5dt and it's a strong negative. Does this mean there is no hope?


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

hi all im 8dp3dt i did another test early this morning n again there was a faint line only it was slightly darker than yesterdays. im not gonna get my hopes up yet though! before yesterday they was completly negative so it does make me wonder. test day is monday so i   these test r right - as they r only cheap onesx


----------



## Itsmekatielou

*crazycolacubes* I'm so sorry, there's nothing anyone can say to make you feel better 

*pauline* fantastic news for you! Really pleased! 

*sunshine* as the others have been saying, you dr wouldn't suggest it if he didn't think your body was ready for it, but it's down to how you feel mentally and emotionally, good luck with whatever you decide xx

*multimum* everyone is different and just because it was early positive for you last time doesn't mean it hasn't worked. I know people on other threads who tested negative right up until test day, don't give up, it's still early xx

*gemmamorgan* I think first response early result are the best. But if you've tested your trigger out and now you've got a faint positive, I'd say that was a good sign!


----------



## Itsmekatielou

Tmi alert! I'm now 9dp5dt and just ad the most horrendous painful diahorrea. Anyone else? I'm thinking its the progesterone suppositories, but my stomach is in clip!


----------



## MultiMum

If you are using cyclogest twice a day by the back door, that's defo it. I'm having real problems. Answer is to switch to the front door or (depending on what other meds you are taking) one front one back. 


It's a pretty yukky messy time when in the 2WW!


----------



## MultiMum

PS Katie - have you tested yet?


----------



## glsmith

Do you think it's to early to test today?  Feel sick again today,  not hungry and have period pains quite low.  It's 6dpet.


----------



## Itsmekatielou

Have you tested out your trigger? It's up to you.  If it's negative you can always tell yourself that you have until OTD to get a positive.  If it's positive, you have the worry of will it last til OTD!


----------



## glsmith

Didn't test out trigger. My consultant just rang and told me that I had higher  levels of oestrogen at et. Just spent last half hour crying.  I know stress is no good.  But now can't stop worrying that it's already all over.  Rang Acu and alone to nurse but she wasn't helpful at all.  She said pains could be afraid or early pregnancy.


----------



## lauralou22

Hello 
Can i be added as well please. I had ET on March 20th - 1 blastocyst and one frozen. OTD 29th March.
Im 2 days post ET with a hatching blastocyst and feel like i have period pains is this normal? Someone, anyone!!!! Also i havent had any spotting yet which i was really hoping for so that i knew it had implanted, has anyone else had this too or is the 2nd day after ET too early for implantation bleeding?
So many questions!

Thanks
Laura x


----------



## Itsmekatielou

*lauralou* I have had period pains on and off since et. Remember the cyclogest/progesterone will give you cramps. I've been suffering badly. I've also had brown/pink blood since Tuesday, but haven't looked since yester day!

*glsmith* what do high oestrogen levels mean?


----------



## lizbdawnp

Hello everyone

Think it' s time I joined been reading for a couple of days. Can I be added, I had 1blastocyst transferred 20th march, test day 29th march.

Lauralou--I find this link really helpful to let you know what's going on:

http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

X

/links


----------



## julieglyde

Hey all,

ok 1 week into 2ww and its staring to drive me INSANE, i just wanna know!!! over analysing every cramp or slight dizzyness, doing my nut in!!

 to all the BFN

and congrats to all the BFP

as for me just trying to     and     this works!!!

Love and baby dust to all x x x


----------



## glsmith

Katie - not sure what high oestrogen means. My consultant says we just need to keep our fingers crossed i haven't got OHSS and if my symptoms get worse I need to ring him and get checked out. When i spoke to Jessops nurse she said that they wouldn't have done ET if they were worried at the time. Confused!!!!  

Julie - I have another 4 days to go and I am beginning to go nutty! Every symptom I have googled. Me and DH laugh that I have a 1 hour google session every morning before I even get out of bed. It's that bad!!!!

Today I have mainly just normal period pains but the first 4 days I had really bad cramping and sharp shooting pains. My boobs are sore but don't feel any fuller. I just want to know if my dream is over again. I have already started looking at FET cycle next and have read that not all frosties manage to defrost brilliantly.  

I want so badly to be positive and pregnant. My DH is being really positive saying that this is going to work and he has a good feeling about it but every time I get my hopes up I remember that my hopes are usually knocked down soon enough.

Sorry for the long post, just feel really crap today.


----------



## Tia-maria

Its 15 days piui and today got a bfn  I ususally have a 35 day cycle and am   all is not lost.
Has anyone gone on to have a bfp...........no sign of Af which is due Tues.Gutted!!!

best wishes to all BFP


----------



## Itsmekatielou

*tina* it's not over til the old witch rears her ugly head. Keep positive xx

*glsmith* I think what's happened to you is what happened to me. My estradiol levels were really high and they were concerned about OHSS with me, it has nothing to do with whether apregnancy will stick or not x don't you worry x


----------



## Tia-maria

Katielou Im really trying to stay positive...........but feel its over this mth.

Test again tomorrow


----------



## brighteyedgirl

Glsmith- why did they ring you today a week into your 2ww!?


----------



## glsmith

Brighteyedgirl - My consultant rang me today to check up on ET as I am joint care. It's also because he is away for a week starting tomorrow so will not be there to do my blood test. I rang him a few days ago when I had severe sharp shooting pains.

gem x


----------



## Snooky

Hello ladies,

Hope you dont mind me joining you all while were in the 2ww, im due otd 29 march and already im going out of my mind 1 week in, hope this next week flies in as i will be back to workto take my mind of everything (well try) lol

Congrats to all the lovely ladies who have already got there  

Sorry to ladies who didnt get the news they were hoping for


----------



## brighteyedgirl

Glsmith - ive been searching the internet this aftrrnoon but cant find any really good explanations for symptoms of ohss. All symptoms sound similar to what we are all blaming the progesterone doses on. Ladies - anyone who has been through this before got sny advice on if it can be a happy ending when you are cramping, feeling sick, tired, hot, dizzy?


----------



## Itsmekatielou

The main thing to worry about with OHSS is, can you breathe? If you are out of breath after a few steps, you need to get to hospital. I was at risk and out in cabergoline for a week. I am now 9dp5dt and I still have cramps and headaches. The bloating went a few days after et. I have been feeling sick these past few days, but not a lot, just every now and again. I wouldn't worry unless you have excessive and uncomfortable bloating along with difficulties breathing. If you are in any way worrie, take yourself to a and e, always better to be safe than sorry, but do remember, the bloody progesterone has a lot to answer for when it comes to side effects xx

Hi *snooky* welcome to this board! Xx


----------



## crazycolacubes

Thanks for all the Hugs and words of support ladies   I rang my clinic at Chelsea and Westminster first thing in the morning and as usual there was no response so had to leave a vmail. Apparently they call back between 3-5 to discuss options and ask avout symptoms etx. I called them at 4:45 and guess what, they had all gone home! Freakin typical! I wish I had the money to go private


----------



## glsmith

Hi Ladies,

crazy - bloody typical isn't it!!!
katie and brighteyed thanks for the advice. I am not out of breath, thank goodness. Just got really worried earlier with the mention of it. I knew i was at risk because of OHSS but when googled higher oestrogen most websites say it helps babies growth so fingers crossed that is what is happening inside!

I have shooting pains again today and slight twinges. After a good old cry with my DH earlier I have decided to enjoy being PUPO for the remaining 3 days and not test. My little baby inside is still there until they say otherwise. I went into the room which would be the nursery earlier and tried visualing. I gave baby a good talking to and begged it to stay there and grow. Hopefully visualising and relaxing will pull me through this nightmare   and on monday i will be shouting a BFP!!!


----------



## SIBI

Hi lovely ladies,
I have not been here for a while.

So sorry for the negative, been there and it's awful..nothing can help you to recover mentally until you decide to move on and fight again. A beautiful quote says "everything will be all right in the end and if it's not all right, then it won't be the end yet".. We will all get there, in one way or another   

For the BFPs one, congratulation! I cannot imagine how you feel as I've never been there but wishing everyday to get there soon.

AFM I'm 9 days post FET. Had cramps, sharp pain and twinges over last week end and until Tuesday/Wednesday this week. Today I have that strange feeling I usually get before my period arrives. I cannot describe, is more a feeling than anything but it's terrifying. The worst is that I keep going to the restroom to check my pad...Trying to keep positive. Just very very hard. 

 you all,
Xxx


----------



## Itsmekatielou

I have a confession.

I've been testing since Tuesday and am happy to say its a ^bfp^ for us!

Have been to scared to believe its real up until now as I have had AF type pain and a fair bit of spotting.
The clinic have confirmed they are taking my hpt's as official and have booked me in for a scan on 15 April.

Still a little in disbelief, it genuinely doesn't feel real yet.


----------



## Pauline83

Congratulations katielou   We may well have same scan date! Im trying to stay positive,  just hoping to get past next few days ok to make it past when we miscarried last time   Had a good chat with fertility nurse at my clinic this afternoon,  she has helped to reassure  me for now and said not much point on doing bloods until next week to get a better impression of if pregnancy is healthy so will follow her advice.  Good luck to everyone still to test, sending you lots of   vibes xxxx


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

hi guys well today im 9dp3dt, ive done another test this morning (7.30am) using clearblue n it was bfp again! otd is monday xxxx


----------



## Pauline83

Congratulations Gemma, thats fab news


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

thanks pauline im so nervous i   my little embie keeps growing i mc at 8 weeks last time. plus im starting get a cold   n when i was pregnant last time i was really ill, i caught everything!! i think thts what contributed to mc.  so im trying 2 keep   n  .


hope every1 else is ok xxxxxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi girls, something very strange is happening with me, I got my blood ad urine test on the 21st of March and got a. BFN the beta was less than 1.2 but today I had bloody discharge, I thought I got my AF but after that nothing... Can someone help me with this... Sorry for TMI... Need urgent advice as my doctor is also unavailable...


----------



## julieglyde

Congrats to all u BFP and love and hugs to all the BFN, I was silly enough to test today 8dp3dt and not even first wee of the day and got a BFN, I know it's early and I can't take it as te end but has me feeling down in the dumps


----------



## crazycolacubes

Hi Sunshine14,

Non of our body's work perfectly or by the book...give it a couple of days and do another hpt. Perhaps that was your late implantation ? Don't raise your hopes, but check anyway ok? No harm right ?!  Good luck and big hugs

I had a questions for all of you too. I don't usually get my own period, so I'm wondering if anyone who has had a failed ivf like me got a period after or if I shud request some meds to force a period?! I'm confused!


----------



## Tia-maria

to all the      really happy for you all xxx

so sorry to hear about the     sad times   hope your dreams come to soon!    

I tested again this morning, its a BFN for me this time   but im waiting for the next cycle to begin and do it all over again, never give up, it will happen     stay positive x.x.x.x


----------



## Sunshine14

Crazycolacubes thanks  will get a test on Monday again  and Crazycolacubes I think you should ask for medicines for the periods which are subtle


----------



## MultiMum

For anyone as bad as me who is testing too early     a word of caution......


With First Response tests which are allegedly the most sensitive you can get some misleading readings.


I had been told that in the very early days of a faint positive they are easier to read held up to the light with the light behind the stick.


If you do this you actually see the plastic casing from behind the test shining through and it casts a shadow and you can convince yourself it's a tiny bit pink.


I really thought I saw a pink line this way today but then when I put from one the day after transfer up to the light I saw the same effect.


Doesn't appear to happen with other tests. It's just something about the backing on the FR ones.


Draft!


----------



## MultiMum

I'm getting BFNs so far (and in previous pregnancies I was BFP before this point). But I have had an odd symptom - not sure if anyone else has had this. HUNGER. Really quite bad. Just an hour or two after eating. I'd say it was a good sign but no way this early. It's more like something that appears after a couple of months.


Another of those daily differences which in the stressful 2WW we try to interpret positively!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies.

Sorry to the ladies who have had recent bfn   

Welcome to the new ladies  on the remainder of your wait

 to the BFP ladies

Jasmine-1 hope that you have had the news today you were dreaming of

Itsmekatielou  for OTD tomorrow

 all around

Donna


----------



## vickym1984

Multimum-I had "the hunger" at 5dp5dt, so could be a good sign, hope so for you x

Fab news GemmaMorgan

Julie-Defintely too early, esp with not FMU x

Crazycolacubes-Not sure hun x

Tinamarie-Sorry to hear that hun x


----------



## Munster

I know should wait till Wednesday but we couldn't wait any longer! It's a   from! I just can't believe it I have never seen a positive pregnancy test before we are in shock!  I know we have a very long way to go but we are just going to enjoy the news for now!


----------



## Itsmekatielou

*munster* oh my goodnessM fanatic!! Isn't it wonderful seeing those two lines? It's like magic! Congratulations! Coincidentally, I used to live in Munster in germany!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Itsmekatielou and Munster  on your BFP 

Sunshine i wish you all the luck for retest tomorrow

Also  for tomorrows OTD ladies, Lozzles, Tash74, GemmaMorgan666 and glsmith    for a BFP

crazycolacubes, give it a few days and if nothing then consult with your clinic and ask for their advice hun  

  and mountains of                              

Donna


----------



## Munster

I don't why I chose Munster, just a random name in the night when signing up! Xx


----------



## brighteyedgirl

Good luck tomorrow for everyone who has their otd. Will bethinking of you. AFM - ive been left on my own today and feeling pretty desperate. Otd on tuesday and not been brave enough to take a test yet. Snow is bad so I cant get my car out. Not feeling confident as felt crampy, sweaty, headaches, sick ever since Et. Help!


----------



## crazycolacubes

Thanks so much for your hugs and responses ladies, this morning to my surprise AF turned up on her own.... 


Congrats again to all the BFP's!              

And Super      for those who like me need to get up and try again.

Remember ladies: "Our greatest glory is not in never failing but rising every time we fall" - much love C3


----------



## Tia-maria

Mine too! 
Here we go again...............


----------



## vickym1984

Fab news Munster 

Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## Lozzles

Hi all, thanks for the good luck vibes!
Been testing every day since thurs and strong BFPs. Yesterday I did one of the conception indicator ones and it said 2-3 weeks which sounds right. 
Bloods tomorrow, does anyone know what my hcg levels should be 14dp3dt? Sure they'll tell me but just so I know what I'm hoping to hear! Had 2 embies transferred so wondering if a high hcg will indicate possible twins or is that nonsense? Xx


----------



## Mertimazza

Hi lozzles I'm expecting twins and my hcg was 170 I had 2 5 day blasts put back in, I had transfer on 10th and beta test on 19th , I tested poas on 5dpt , be good to hear what yours come back as


----------



## TillyT

Hi all,

Well 2 more days till otd, part of me wants to test now, part never wants to test! I am determined to wait though as my hubby really wants us to follows the clinics rules. I so desperately want this round to be a positive, it's my hubby's birthday Friday, what a lovely present it would be.

Not had as much cramping this time, not sure if this is good or bad, no spotting either. I've been pretty tired this weekend.  One weird thing every time I've sneezed I've felt a weird tightness in my uterus area, anyone else felt this?

Big hugs to all and those testing this week
Xx


----------



## Rubyjean

Hi guys, been going demented since I last posted. I am 8dp3dt and nothing, no symptoms at all. My otd not till march 31st. But caved to temptation and got strong pos!!!! Long road yet but delighted.


----------



## Munster

I am sat here so upset in tears, I just called the clinic to tell them we got a BFP and got told of for testing to early our OtD is 27th and was told it could still be negative on Wednesday as it could have tried to implant and failed. So now I am probably not pregnant and I called up my family and friends that new about the IVF I feel so stupid.


----------



## Itsmekatielou

*Munster*, don't worry, that's only a small chance. I tested positive from 6dp5dt (last tues) and my OTD was yesterday. My clinic told me the same thing when I called on Wednesday, but it stayed positive. Don't fret, haven't you continued testing? Xx

*ruby* massive congrats!!

*tilly* I've gad all sorts of tightenings and weird feelings!


----------



## canim13

Munster,

please dont feel upset.

I am not in 2 week wait but due to start stimms next month.

I can only imagine they say that to cover their backs as that is possibly something that has happened to others.

Stay focused as you are showing possitive.

Enjoy it. xx


----------



## Munster

I only tested for the first time yesterday on a clear blue digital, I am going to go and test again now.  Will it matter what test I am using as nothing comes up on the Internet cheapie ones. I am just so upset and I am supposed to be relaxing! Xx


----------



## Rubyjean

Awe Munster sorry they scared you hon. I have done 10+ Ivfs and have always tested prior to otd. The trick is not to tell the clinic till otd. And you spare yourself the telling off. My otd is not till 31 march and got + today but won't tell them. You are pregnant dont worry they are just being extra cautious x


----------



## Rubyjean

First response early detection are most sensitive


----------



## vickym1984

Munster-Thats not very good of your clinic, mine congratulated me. Ignore them, and gloat on wednesday when you call them back. When was your EC, can see ET was 16th March, but unsure whether you had a 3 or 5dt

I also had a BFP at 6dp5dt (11 days post EC) and  all was ok.


----------



## vickym1984

It may be very light if you use a cheapie if you are a bit early, or even not show at all, go out and get a nice first response xx


----------



## Munster

My egg collection was the 11th March, the worst thing was that she told me of for not using there test, I said well I can't see it, she replied why can't you see it. Bearing in mind I have been going there for six weeks my husband is blind and I am visually impaired I use a guide dog so it's not like she could miss it! It was pre agreed that we could use a clear blue digital so we could put it under my electronic magnifier.


----------



## Lozzles

Munster- I tested on Thursday, otd isn't til today (just been for bloods) tested this morning again anyway and was still BFP. You just have to keep testing!
I've been using clear blue digital and all positive. Good luck hun and don't stress!! Xx


----------



## vickym1984

Munster-If your EC was 11th March and you are testing positive today I would defintely not worry, as many clinics give an OTD of 14 days post EC, which would be today. Think of it this way. The averahe luteal phase is 14 days from ovulation, so if you were TTC naturally and you always had a 14 day LP, you wouldn't wait an extra 2 days to to test, "just in case", they are being stupid. Plus CB digi's aren't even that sensitive so if you got a BFP on that, its defintely going strong xxx


----------



## Munster

Thank you every one I feel a lot calmer.  Just want Wednesday to hurry up!! Xx


----------



## Rubyjean

I do think your clinic was out of line, I am sure it is difficult for them if someone has a chemical pg after testing before otd, but there is a way of dealing with this. Forget them you are pregnant test with first response and enjoy!!!


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

well been 4 bloods this morning - just waiting 4 that call after dinner now!! so nervous yet excited! i tested bfp sat morning using clearblue - just hope my embie had stayed with us      
ive not had no spotting or anything so i hope it has.
good luck to all u testers today !!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lfey

Ladies I'm starting to go stir crazy! I'm 9dp2dt, my old is Friday but this wait is killing me now! Don't have the guts to test myself even though all the signs are positive. I had achy feelings in my uterus day at 4dpt and my boobs are sore and getting bigger by the day (which happend during my 1st pregnancy). I'm scared if a test it will be either negative or a false positive. Just want to know now!!!


----------



## Rubyjean

Hi lfey, I am the same as you 8dp3dt. I had zero symptoms but tested this morn BFP! My otd isn't till Sunday! If you decide to test good luck x


----------



## Lfey

Hi ruby jean that's fantastic, big congrats. I might do one in the morning if I'm not too scared!!!


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

just had the call from hosi and can ofically say its a  !!!


hcg was 170. anyone else got bfp today? congrats to u all
and to any bfn    xxx


----------



## Itsmekatielou

Yay Gemma!,! Congrats! It's a wonderful feeling isn't it? Xx


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

best feeling in the whole world!!!  so happy x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Munster, i agree with Vicky, today you are 14 days past EC so enjoy your BFP and just ring in the clinic on wednesday and say i told you so!  from me  i think sometimes they need to cover their own backs though i know sometimes it can seem cold cant it

Gemma and Lozzles  on your BFP

tash_and_nicky  for your OTD tomorrow        

to the ladies still waiting to test              and lots of 

Donna


----------



## Lozzles

Hi all, congrats Gemma!
Bloods confirmed BFP... Hcg was 905!!!
But I am a few days on from you Gemma... I'm 14dp3dt...
Lots of love and luck for testers, early or otherwise!!xx


----------



## Itsmekatielou

I want an hcg just for the reassurance, but my clinic won't do it bless they're worried.  I just want to be reassured every day!  Congrats again lozzles!


----------



## glsmith

Hi ladies.  Congrats to the bfps today.  
Munster,  massive hug.  Can't believe they told you off! 

I am pleased to announce that my beta came back at over 200. Can't remember the exact number because me and hubs just shocked with the news.  Excited shocked!  8years of craving this baby and we have finally got pregnant.  



Bfp!!!


----------



## Itsmekatielou

*glsmith* absolutely fantastic news!!!!   so happy for you! Welcome to the club! Still sent sunk in for me yet!


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

i feel worried now that my hcg level was only 170 is this low? x


----------



## glsmith

My nurse said the clinic want above 75 for a positive.  Gemma you will be fine!  Xoxo


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

thanks glsmith feel bit better now    going   overthinking things x


----------



## Lozzles

I was hoping for >100, I think there might be two making themselves comfy in my womb!!!!


----------



## Lozzles

Sorry Gemma didn't mean to panic you x


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

its ok lozzles i just panicked coz mine was low compared to others n i didnt really no what i shud expect anyway - nurse just told me im defo pregnant n hcg was 170,scan in 2 n 1/2 weeks x


----------



## Lozzles

Aaah you're so lucky I have to wait 3 and a half for mine :-( am desperate! X


----------



## MsPeaches

Don't worry about the numbers ladies - 50 can be a good start though people with less have had successful BfPs.  Mine was 109 and I've got two in there!  Just awaiting scan on Thursday to see heart beats.

No point comparing numbers - hi or lo... What they look at is your doubling time - there are beta doubling time calculators about, just needs to double well.  This doubling is seen between two beta tests done a number of days apart, say four...  If doubling rate is more, as mine was, more hints of possible multiples.

All good wishes and hugs to BFNs, and congrats to BFPs - I was here not so long ago and also on feb thread where I got BFN, so keep the faith ladies and all the best - love MsP xxx


----------



## Lozzles

Ah thanks mspeaches, my clinic only do one beta and then a scan at 8 weeks... So I won't know if i'm doubling


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

im the same lozzles 1 beta then scan my nurse already told me they wud be keeping a closer eye on my because of my last mc, so think thats y i got early scan, think i will have 1 every 2 weeks  
xxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

glsmith  on your BFP

I just wanted to say re HCG Levels as MsPeaches.

When i had my DS, i had a HCG of 109, others had theirs in 200-400 i worried my little head off comparing myself, drove myself  

Each embie is individual, they all divide at different rates, no 2 are the same 

My 109 hcg baby is 5 next week my clinic take anything over 50 as a BFP but like 75 

Lozzles Wowsers i reckon twinnies in there hun

 to Multimum for OTD tomorrow

Munster enjoy telling your clinic tell you so tomrrow 

          

Donna


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

just been bk hosi 4 more fragmin n cycologyst - asked the nurse why am i on fragmin injections, she said they prevent mc, n coz of my mc last time she wants to have them. my scan has also been brought forward 10th april - which is our wedding anniversary! 
xx


----------



## TillyT

Hi all,

Well test date is tomorrow, to be honest feel better about it than I have for days, as I'm kind of resigned to the fact of what will be will be and I have absolutely done all that i can and have no regrets.

Anyway couple of weird symptoms today, felt really quite sicky this afternoon, still do now. My hubby thinks I'm prob just anxious about tomorrow, but honestly don't really feel as anxious as a few days ago. I have very achey, tender boobs today. Not sure if these are good symptoms or not,  had 2 frozen blasts transferred, 1 5 day and 1 6 day, 11 days ago.

Really hope to get a bfp tomorrow, obviously for hubby and me but also so we can give my parents the grandchild I know they so desperately want.

   to all xxx


----------



## Itsmekatielou

Good luck tilly! Can't wait to hear your news!


----------



## Pauline83

Best of luck Tilly, all sounds good to me


----------



## brighteyedgirl

Bfn for me today. To say Im devastated would be an understatement. Paying to see consultant tomorrow as I cant wait 2 months on nhs to discuss whats next. Good luck to all the bfps and bfns who will be feeling like me. This forum has got me through the last two weeks when there was no one I could talk to. Xxx


----------



## glsmith

Good luck Tilly. 

Bright eyed girl I am so sorry.  Your time will come.  Massive hug and thinking about you x


----------



## TillyT

Afraid it's a bfn for us,I know I'm posting early but I've been awake since 4am, just had to test then!

Disappointed and deflated is probably underestimating how I'm feeling right now.

To be honest not sure if I can put myself through all this again... I'm sure a lot of you will understand that feeling. I was diagnosed with POF at 29, almost 3 years ago now, so donor egg treatment was our only chance, we gave it our best shot, it wasn't meant to be.  We have talked about adoption as a possibility, it is something we're not ruling out, but for the moment I need to live a bit of life we've been missing for almost 6 months since our donor was found and this all started, plan a holiday, perhaps even have a glass of wine!

 and   to all going through this journey.

Xxx


----------



## Itsmekatielou

*tilly* I am so very sorry xxx. 

*brighteyedgirl* you too, I'm so sorry


----------



## mb2512cat

I've only just found this thread  ...

But unfortunately it's a BFN for me this morning. Not sure if I have the psychological strength to do it again. Think to keep going for me is delusional. Am at home with DH as have taken the day off work as I didn't want to be in the office whatever the result. We had two normal embies put back in, so had silly hopes of twins, but instead am on day 3 of bleeding with the BFN on top of it.

Congrats to everyone that has had a BFP.


----------



## Lfey

Morning ladies

Big big hugs to all of you with the unfortunate bfn's and Congrats to all the bfp's.

Im starting to get real nervous now, otd is friday, my stomach is in nots n i think if the next couple of days dont fly im gunna drive myself mad! I just need to know the outcome now. Ive been so positive up to yesterday, had some positive signs but then started to notce a brownish discharge when i wipe (sorry tmi) which has kinda knocked me sideways and am struggling to be positive!


----------



## Itsmekatielou

*mb2512* I'm so sorry  you'll be a mummy one way or another, you will find strength xxxx

*lfey* don't be disheartened. I thought it was all over for me when I had brownish stuff when I wiped. I cried and cried and then tested and got a BFP! All is not lost xx


----------



## MultiMum

Hi


Have seen two BFNs in past day. Sorry to you two. 


BFN for me too. Big shock actually. Was a success for me in 2010 and this time I really thought my luck would continue. Sadly it's not to be.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

So sorry to the ladies testing today     

To the ladies testing tomorrow Sasha86, Gremlinn and Simonbi

  and                        

Donna


----------



## Munster

Hi

TillyT sorry it was a BFN hugs to you

Mb2512 sorry you didn't find the thread earlier, really sorry you got a BFN.

Lfey I hope the next two days go quickly. 

Multimum gutted you got a BFN as we had the same cycle. Hugs to you.

Afm I got to ring the clinic back today with my BFP so pleased after these last 2 stressful days. Best of luck for all testing tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Lfey

Thanks katielou and Munster for the positivity. Had a bit of a breakdown last night, I've just found theses at few days do hard. Glad ill be getting an answer 1 way or another tomorrow, still got my fingers n toes crossed but my patience had run out!!!

Good luck to everyone testing today x


----------



## Gremlinn

BFP for me today ladies. Im so happy   hope all the other testers have the same luck


----------



## Gemma Morgan 666

congrats gremlinn!
so sorry to all the bfns   

my scan is booked 4 10th april  , but at min im nursing a cold!!! i started off this way last time,hope i dont pick anything else up! xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Gremlinn  

  to all the recent BFN

 to the OTD testers tomorrow, Lfey, Lauralou22, LizDawnp and Snooky

  and        

Donna


----------



## julieglyde

This lady got bored of waiting, tomorrow seemed too far away, with have 2 clear blue BFPS and a digital BFP (just to be sure) walking on a cloud right now!!

Wishing all my fellow OTDers the same tomorrow!


----------



## SIBI

Hi all,
My beta today is 3.4 so BFN. This time want to repeat in few days just to be sure. Already gave up but not stopping medication until Tuesday.
Anyone in similar situation then BFP?
Xxx


...devastated...


----------



## lizbdawnp

Simobi I'm so sorry xxx 

Afm, I have finally got my bfp, praying it stays with us  

Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## Lfey

Congrats to those with bfp. It's a bfn for me x


----------



## Tash74

Sorry I didn't update this board last Monday, it was a BFN for us as well. I often look at the hall of fames to get perspective on the chance of it working.  Know that all of us come to tx with different issues and on here it looks a heartening 50/50 chance. Scary that it drops to 1 in 5 for my age. 

So sorry to all of you also with a BFN. Hope you are being kind to each other and treating yourselves while you decide what next. 

Congrats to the BFPs!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Tash74, Lfey, SimonBi, so sorry to read of your BFN results   

 to th BFp ladies

 to our final March 2ww lady tomorrow RubyJean everything crossed hun

As its the last day of the month, this thread will be locked tomorrow/monday and i will post some links for moving forward tomorrow 

Donna


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

As today is 1st April, this thread is now closing.

Here are some links for moving forward on your journeys

For the ladies who have had bfn, i am so sorry and hope that in the future your dreams come true

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

For the ladies whose dream came true

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=302478.1010

Best of luck

Donna


----------

